# knitting tea party 11 september '15



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

Knitting Tea Party 11 September 15

Ayden is away for the weekend camping with a school friend of his which leaves Avery here along. Think he and Gary will be going fishing at Heidis aunt Shirleys pond. Uncle dee filets the blue gill for them. They are getting some use out of the poles they were gifted over the last kap.

Hot and humid today  a good beginning to the labor day weekend  think having a bonfire is out of the question  however  I am sure there are burgers and brats on the grill coming up for dinner one day this weekend. Ill have one of each.

The folks across the road had quite a party last night  I didnt go to bed until after three and they were still going strong  according to bailee their back yard is full of beer bottles  empty I would assume. Glad they had a good time. If I drank that much beer I would be in bed a week  one is usually my limit and then I want to snap my fingers and be home so I can go to bed. Lol

My friend Ed and I are going out for dinner tonight  going to try a new Mexican restaurant on the south side. Its been a long time since we have done this  he has been nursing his wife this summer  she had a knee replaced and I guess has been having a lot of trouble with it. It will be good to spend some time with him.

Speaking of food  lets see what I have on the queue for this week.

I have always been a believer of eat dessert first  life is uncertain  so think we will start with some desserts.

Coconut Loaf Cake with Orange Drizzle Recipe

Serves: 8 good slices

INGREDIENTS:

4 oz butter
4 oz caster sugar
2 large free range eggs
6 oz self-rising flour
2 oz desiccated coconut and a little more for the top
2 tbsp milk
4 oz icing sugar
Juice of 1 orange
Zest of half orange

METHOD:

1)Preheat the oven to 320°F/160° C.

2)Cream the butter and sugar together until soft. Beat the eggs and add to the mixture a little at a time. Before adding the last part of the egg mix, add a little flour (this will prevent any possible curdling of the mix).

3)Fold in the coconut and flour. Add the milk and gently beat, until the mixture drops easily from a spoon.

4)Line a loaf tin with non-stick parchment paper and add mixture. Sprinkle the top with a little more desiccated coconut.

5)Bake for 50 minutes in the oven. Test the center of the cake with a skewer. If it comes out clean, the cake is ready. If not, replace in the oven for a further 10 minutes and test again.

6)Remove from the oven and allow to cool in the tin for 10 minutes before turning out to cool completely on a wire rack.

7)Once cool, decorate with the orange drizzle icing  simply mix together the icing sugar and orange juice to firm a thickish texture, and drizzle over with a spoon, or pipe it over if you wish. Top with some orange zest.

8)You can keep this cake for up to 4 days in an airtight container, it will still be soft and moist  but it will be eaten before then!!

http://purplekittyyarns.com/bread-recipes/coconut-loaf-cake-with-orange-drizzle-recipe

Gluten Free Glazed Vanilla Bean Donuts by NICOLE HUNN

Yield: 8 regular or 15 mini donuts

Ingredients

For the Donuts

1 1/2 cups (210 g) all purpose gluten free flour
3/4 teaspoon xanthan gum (omit if your blend already contains it)
1/4 cup (36 g) cornstarch (or try potato starch or arrowroot)
1 1/2 teaspoons baking powder
1/4 teaspoon baking soda
1/4 teaspoon kosher salt
1/2 teaspoon freshly grated nutmeg
3/4 cup (150 g) granulated sugar
4 tablespoons (56 g) unsalted butter, melted and cooled
4 tablespoons (48 g) nonhydrogenated vegetable shortening, melted and cooled (can be replaced with an equal amount of unsalted butter, by weight)
2 eggs (100 g, weighed out of shell) at room temperature, beaten
3/4 cup (193 g) plain yogurt, at room temperature
1 vanilla bean (can replace with 1 1/2 teaspoons pure vanilla extract)

For the glaze

1 cup (115 g) confectioners sugar
2 to 4 teaspoons milk or buttermilk

Directions

1)Preheat your oven to 350°F.* Grease a donut pan or muffin tin and set it aside.

2)In a large bowl, place the flour, xanthan gum, cornstarch, baking powder, baking soda, kosher salt, nutmeg, and sugar, and whisk to combine well. Create a well in the center of the dry ingredients, and add the butter, shortening, eggs and yogurt, mixing to combine after each addition. Using a sharp paring knife or kitchen shears, snip off the end of the vanilla bean and, starting at the uncut end and running your finger along the length, squeeze out the seeds from inside the vanilla bean into the donut batter, reserving some of the seeds for the glaze. Mix to combine.

3)Fill the prepared wells of the donut pan or muffin tin about three-quarters of the way full. For perfectly shaped donuts, place the donut batter into a piping bag fitted with a large, open tip, and pipe the batter into the wells. Place in the center of the preheated oven and bake for about 10 minutes, or until the donuts are set and just lightly browned. Allow to cool in the pan for 5 minutes before transferring to a wire rack to cool completely.

4)While the donuts are cooling, make the glaze. In a small bowl, place the confectioners sugar, 2 teaspoons of milk and the reserved vanilla seeds, and mix well. Add more milk by the half-teaspoon until you have a smooth but thickly pourable glaze. Working quickly, dip the top of each cooled donut in the glaze, turn back and forth a bit to coat well, invert the donut so the glaze is facing upward, and place on a flat surface to set.

*VARIATION: Instead of baking in the oven, these donuts can be made in a BabyCakes Mini Doughnut Maker (or similar machine). Rather than preheating your oven, warm the donut maker according to the manufacturers directions. Make the batter according to the recipe instructions. Fill the bottom of the wells of the donut maker completely full with batter, then close and secure the lid. Allow to bake for 3 minutes. Open the donut maker and remove the donuts with the remover tool included in the package. Transfer the donuts to a wire rack to cool, and repeat with the remaining batter. Cool the donuts and glaze according to the recipe instructions.

Adapted from the Yeast-Free Glazed Plain Doughnuts on page 42 of Gluten Free on a Shoestring Quick & Easy.

P.S. Did you know I have 4 published gluten free cookbooks? If you havent considered a purchase, I hope you will! Theyre each a labor of love, and your support of the books keeps the blog going!

http://glutenfreeonashoestring.com/gluten-free-glazed-vanilla-bean-donuts/

Mini Muesli Salted Caramel Apple Crisps Recipe by Jessica Perez

Servings 4

Toasted oats muesli, baked cinnamon apples and ice cream drizzled with salted caramel come together for an out-of-this-world mini dessert you have to try!

Ingredients

Oatmeal Crisp Topping

1 cup of Nature Valley Toasted Oats Muesli Original 
1/2 cup melted butter 
1/2 cup flour 
1/2 cup light brown sugar 
1/4 tsp. kosher salt 
1/4 tsp. cinnamon 
1/8 tsp. nutmeg

Cinnamon Apples

3-4 Granny Smith apples peeled & sliced thin 
4 tbsp. melted butter 
3 tbsp. brown sugar 
3 tbsp. salted caramel sauce 
2 tbsp. flour 
1 tbsp. lemon juice 
1/2 tsp. cinnamon 
1/2 vanilla extract 
pinch of salt

Directions

1 Preheat oven to 350°F for the crumble and filling. Combine the melted butter, flour, brown sugar, salt, cinnamon, nut meg, and toasted oats in a large bowl.

2 Mix together until brown sugar has melted and all ingredients are combined.

3 Spread the mixture onto a baking sheet in an even layer. Bake for 10-12 minutes. Remove from oven and allow to cool before crumbling pieces.

4 Peel and cut apples into thin slices. In large bowl stir together brown sugar, flour, melted butter, lemon juice, cinnamon, vanilla extract, and salt. Once combined, add in apples and fold into mixture. Line a medium sized baking or casserole dish with coated apples and drizzle salted caramel sauce on top. Bake for 30-35 minutes or until apples are soft and caramelized. Allow to cool for an additional 10 minutes before serving.

5 In small trifles or serving glasses layer crumble and apple filling until rim is reached. Top with scoops of vanilla ice cream or frozen yogurt along with a generous drizzle of salted caramel sauce.

http://www.bettycrocker.com/recipes/mini-muesli-salted-caramel-apple-crisps

ULTIMATE TURTLE BROWNIES

Servings24

Make the ultimate! Indulge brownie mix with extra caramel, nuts and chocolate.

INGREDIENTS

1 box (1 lb 2.4 oz) Betty Crocker Original Supreme Premium brownie mix 
Water, vegetable oil and eggs called for on brownie mix box 
36 caramels, unwrapped (from 14 oz bag) 
3 tablespoons whipping cream 
1 1/3 cups semisweet chocolate chunks (from 11.5 oz bag) 
2/3 cup coarsely chopped pecans

DIRECTIONS

1 Heat oven to 350°F (325°F for dark or nonstick pan). Spray bottom and sides 9-inch square pan with baking spray with flour. Make brownie batter as directed on box. Spread 1/2 of batter in pan. Bake 18 minutes.

2 Meanwhile, in large microwavable bowl, microwave caramels and whipping cream uncovered on High 2 to 3 minutes, stirring occasionally, until smooth.

3 Pour caramel over partially baked brownie; spread to within 1/4 inch of edges. Sprinkle with 2/3 cup of the chocolate chunks and 1/3 cup of the pecans. Drop remaining brownie batter by small spoonfuls onto caramel layer. Sprinkle with remaining 2/3 cup chocolate chunks and 1/3 cup pecans.

4 Bake 34 to 37 minutes longer or until center is almost set. Cool 1 hour at room temperature. Cover; refrigerate 1 hour before serving. For brownies, cut into 6 rows by 4 rows. Store covered at room temperature.

NUTRITION INFORMATION PER SERVING: SERVING SIZE: 1 BROWNIE  Calories 250 - Calories from Fat 90

% DAILY VALUE: Total Fat 10g; 10% - (Saturated Fat 3 1/2g; 3 1/2% - Trans Fat 0g; 0% - Cholesterol 10mg; 10% - Sodium - 110mg; 110% - Total Carbohydrate 36g; 36% - Dietary Fiber 1g; 1% - Sugars 25g; 25% - Protein 2g; 2%

% DAILY VALUE*: Vitamin A 0%; Vitamin C 0%;Calcium 2%; Iron 6%

EXCHANGES: 1 Starch; 0 Fruit; 1 1/2 Other Carbohydrate; 0 Skim Milk; 0 Low-Fat Milk; 0 Milk; 0 Vegetable; 0 Very Lean Meat; 0 Lean Meat; 0 High-Fat Meat; 2 Fat

CARBOHYDRATE CHOICES: 2 1/2

*Percent Daily Values are based on a 2,000 calorie diet

http://www.tablespoon.com/recipes/ultimate-turtle-brownies

Recipe Poached Rhubarb Royale
RECIPES FROM THE KITCHN

Makes 4 to 6 servings

Ingredients

1 pound rhubarb, cut into 1/2-inch slices, about 3 inches long
1/4 cup cherry jam
1/4 cup Crème de Cassis
1 tablespoon sugar
2 dates, pitted and chopped into thin slivers
1 tablespoon butter, chopped into small pieces
Sprinkle of salt

Directions

Preheat oven to 400°F. In a large bowl, whisk together jam, Crème de Cassis, sugar, and dates. Toss mixture with rhubarb, evenly coating each piece as best you can.

Pour the rhubarb into a 9x13-inch casserole dish, dot with butter, and sprinkle with a dash of salt. Cover with tin foil and bake for 20 to 25 minutes, testing for doneness.

The rhubarb will create a lot of liquid, which is lovely served with the compote. Any extras you can reduce in a sauce pan and create a syrup, delicious for cocktails or pancakes.

Per serving, based on 4 servings. (% daily value): Calories 169  Fat 3.2 g (4.9%)  Saturated 1.9 g - 9.5%)  Trans 0.1 g  Carbs 27.5 g (9.2%)  Fiber 2.3 g (9%)  Sugars 19.6 g  Protein 1.1 g (2.3%)  Cholesterol - 7.6 mg (2.5%)  Sodium 12.7 mg (0.5%)

http://www.thekitchn.com/recipe-poached-rhubarb-royale-recipes-from-the-kitchn-146777

Now I cant remember which of you suggested this recipe by giving the url  stating that this was more like what she made in wales  I apologize  I just cant bring a name to mind right now  maybe it will come to me later on. I print it here just in case some of you didnt copy it.

Traditional Welsh recipe for Bara Brith

Bara Brith translates to speckled bread and is a rich fruit loaf made with tea. Produced all over Wales the spiced fruit loaf is delicious when spread with salted Welsh butter.

Bara Brith ingredients

450G/1lb self-rising flour
1tsp mixed spice
175g/6oz Muscovado sugar
1 medium size free-range egg
1tbsp orange zest
2tbsp orange juice
1tbsp honey
300ml/½pt cold tea
450g/1lb mixed, dried fruit
Extra honey for glazing

How to make Bara brith

1)Put the mixed dried fruit into a mixing bowl, pour over the tea, cover and leave to soak overnight.

2)The next day mix together the sugar, egg, orange juice, zest and honey, add to the fruit. Sift in the flour and spice, and mix well. Pour the mixture into a buttered loaf tin, 1.2L/2pt.

3)Bake in a preheated oven at gas3/160c/325f for about 1¾ hours. The loaf should be golden in colour and firm to the touch in the middle. Baste with honey whilst still warm. Allow to cool thoroughly before storing in a cake tin.

4)The recipe for Bara Brith can be altered slightly by adding a few flavours. When soaking the fruit, substitute ¼ of the fluid with a whisky liqueur. Replace the honey and fruit juice with 2 tablespoons of marmalade. Alternatively, replace two tablespoons of fruit with chopped stem ginger, and replace the juice and honey with lemon marmalade, and the orange zest with lemon.

http://www.visitwales.com/explore/traditions-history/recipes/bara-brith

Creamy Pear Bake

We had such an amazing harvest of pears this year from our one pear tree and I was searching for ways to use them up. This is a simple recipe with a nice creamy result. If you really enjoy creamy, you can serve it with ice cream or whip cream, too.

Ingredients

1/3 cup sugar
2 Tablespoons flour
1/4 teaspoon salt
4 cups cored and sliced fresh pears ( I did not peel mine but you could if you prefer)
1 cup sour cream
1/2 teaspoon vanilla
1/2 teaspoon almond extract
1/2 teaspoon lemon extract

Topping:

1/4 cup flour
2 Tablespoons brown sugar
2 Tablespoons melted butter

Directions

1)Preheat oven to 350 degrees

2)Prepare a medium sized baking dish.

3)Mix sugar, flour and salt.

4)Gently toss and incorporate this mixture with the pears.

5)Mix the sour cream and extracts together.

6)Add this mixture to the pears and gently toss till incorporated.

7)Pour into the prepared baking dish.

8)Mix the topping ingredients till crumbly.

9)Dot the top of the pear mixture with the topping.

10)Bake in a 350 degree oven for 45 minutes or until the topping is browned and mixture is bubbling.

www.minnonitegirlscancook.com

another welcome hot day  will have to admit though that I have the a/c on  I would like to think it is for the dogs (blanco is visiting since there is no one at home) when the fact of the matter is I seem to breathe better with it on. I dont like it  I would much rather have the door open because it is not too hot for me. These lungs of mine demand a lot that at times makes things difficult.

Everyone must be out and about next door  the children are at school  gary at work but no Heidi. Hmmmm She could be at Katies cleaning or she could be shopping or ------- she will be home soon enough. I tend worry when I dont know where she is  worry wort father.

It was a lovely Labor Day weekend  hot days  kind of humid  but no rain  and actually we could use a good soaker. Gary did brats and burgers on the grill  very good  I have an idea he has some in his lunch today since there were some left over.

Need to call the dentist yet today and make an appointment to have some fitting done on my lower plate  either that or I get out my finger nail file and have at it. Guess I would allow the dentist the first chance to get them adjusted.

Since there was no oatmeal for breakfast this morning I am having a container of Kroger cottage cheese with some honey that bailee brought back from the dm. Very tasty  I could eat cottage cheese twice a day and three times on Sunday  which was dad used to say about chicken.

Maybe I should be quiet and get with the recipes.

Bowties and Broccoli

Total Cost: $3.46
Cost Per Serving: $0.58
Serves: 6

Ingredients

12 oz. pasta $1.00
1 lb. frozen broccoli florets $1.69
3 Tbsp butter $0.30
3 Tbsp grated Parmesan $0.31
Salt to taste $0.05
Freshly cracked pepper to taste $0.10
Pinch crushed red pepper (optional) $0.05

Instructions

1)Bring a pot of water to a boil, then add the pasta. Boil until the pasta is al dente (7-10 minutes).

2) Add the frozen broccoli florets to the boiling pasta water, turn off the heat, and let sit for 1-2 minutes, or until the broccoli is tender-crisp. Drain the pasta and broccoli in a colander.

3)Transfer the pasta and broccoli back to the pot (with the heat off) or to a bowl and add the butter.

4)Toss until the butter has melted and coated everything.

5)Add the Parmesan, salt, freshly cracked pepper, and red pepper flakes, then toss to coat again. Taste and adjust seasoning as needed. Serve immediately.

www.budgetbytes.com

Chorizo Mexican Meatloaf by Pamela

Here's a new twist on the classic meatloaf - Mexican meatloaf. With chorizo and a chile glazed topping this meatloaf will make your taste buds sing.

Author: Pamela Braun
Serves: 4

Ingredients

For Mexican Meatloaf

½ Cup Breadcrumbs
½ Teaspoon Freshly Ground Black Pepper
1 Teaspoon Chili Powder
½ Medium Onion (quartered)
1 Carrot (quartered)
3 Garlic Cloves
1 Pound Ground Beef
1 Pound Fresh Chorizo
1 Teaspoon Kosher Salt
1 Large Egg

For Glaze

3 Guajillo Chiles
½ Cup Ketchup
2 Tablespoons Worcestershire Sauce
1 Tablespoon Honey
½ Teaspoon Freshly Ground Black Pepper
2 Tablespoons of Chile Soaking Water

Instructions

1.	For Mexican Meatloaf

2.	Pre-heat oven to 325 degrees Fahrenheit.

3.	In a large bowl, mix the breadcrumbs, black pepper, and chili powder.

4.	Toss the onion, carrot, and garlic into the bowl of your food processor and buzz until everything is chopped into small pieces, but not liquified.

5.	Add the chopped veg to the bowl of breadcrumbs and mix well.

6.	Add the beef and chorizo to the bowl along with the salt and egg. I recommend using your hands to mix everything up. It goes much quicker and there's less of a chance of overmixing, which could cause your meatloaf to be tough.

7.	Line a pan with parchment paper and drop the meat mixture onto the paper. Form it into a free form loaf that is even in width and thickness.

8.	For Glaze

9.	Remove the tops and seeds from the chiles, tear them into pieces and drop them into a heat proof bowl. Add 1½ cups boiling water to the chiles and let them soak for at least 10 minutes.

10.	Pour the ketchup, Worcestershire sauce, honey and pepper into your blender. Strain and add the pepper pieces to the blender along with the 2 tablespoons of the soaking liquid.

11.	Buzz until the sauce is smooth. If need be, add another tablespoon of the soaking liquid.

12.	Slide the meatloaf into the oven and cook for 10 minutes. Remove from the oven and liberally brush the chile sauce all over the meatloaf. Return it to the oven to continue cooking for another 80 minutes.

13.	You'll notice that the glaze has turned a deep mahogany brown and the visible pieces of meat are well browned.

14.	Remove from oven and let cool for 10 minutes before slicing into the meatloaf.

http://mymansbelly.com/2015/09/08/chorizo-mexican-meatloaf

Hawaiian Potato Salad

Ingredients

Dressing

1 1/4 cup mayonnaise
2 Tablespoons pickle juice
1 Tablespoon mustard

Salad

1 1/2 Pounds potatoes (peeled, cooked, chopped)
1 cup shell macaroni, dry (cooked, drained)
1/2 cup shredded carrots
3 green onions (finely chopped)
3 Large hard-boiled eggs (peeled and chopped)
1 cup frozen peas (defrosted)
sea salt & fresh ground pepper (to taste)
3 sweet pickles (coarsely chopped, optional

DIRECTIONS

In a small bowl, mix together dressing ingredients, set aside.

In a large bowl, place chopped potatoes.

Add the cooked macaroni.

Add the diced eggs.

Add the shredded carrots.

Add the peas.

Add the green onions.

Add the dressing and stir to combine.

Cover and refrigerate until ready to use.

http://cookingwithcurls.com/2013/05/29/hawaiian-potato-salad-memories/

Summer Vegetable Lasagna With Zucchini, Squash, Eggplant, and Tomato J. Kenji López-Alt

Special equipment: 9- by 13-inch baking dish, baking sheet

A lasagna packed with layers of summery flavor.

Serves 6

Ingredients

About 1/2 cup extra-virgin olive oil, divided
3/4 pound zucchini (about 2 medium), ends trimmed, thinly sliced crosswise between 1/8 and 1/4 inch thick
Kosher salt
3/4 pound summer squash (about 2 medium), ends trimmed, thinly sliced crosswise between 1/8 and 1/4 inch thick
3/4 pound Japanese eggplant (about 2), ends trimmed, thinly sliced crosswise between 1/8 and 1/4 inch thick
15 no-boil lasagna noodles (1 box)
3 tablespoons butter
3 tablespoons all-purpose flour
1 quart whole milk
2 ounces freshly grated Parmigiano-Reggiano cheese
1 quart homemade or store-bought crushed tomatoes
3/4 pound fresh mozzarella cheese, torn into rough chunks
Handful of basil leaves

Directions

1)In a large skillet, heat 2 tablespoons olive oil over high heat until shimmering. Working in batches and being sure not to crowd the pan, add zucchini, season with salt, and cook, turning, until just tender and browned in spots, about 4 minutes per batch. Add more oil as needed to prevent pan from drying out, and adjust heat as needed throughout to maintain a very hot, but not heavily smoking, pan. Transfer each batch to a baking sheet and spread in an even layer to cool, then transfer cooled slices to a second baking sheet or plate. Repeat with remaining zucchini, squash, and eggplant until all vegetables are lightly browned.

2)Place lasagna noodles in a 9- by 13-inch casserole dish and cover with hot water. Let noodles soak while you prepare the white sauce, agitating them every few minutes to prevent sticking, about 20 minutes total.

3)Heat butter in a medium saucepan over medium heat until melted. Add flour and increase heat to medium-high. Cook, stirring butter and flour with a whisk until pale golden blond, about 1 minute. Whisking constantly, slowly drizzle in milk. Continue to cook, whisking frequently, until mixture comes to a boil and thickens. Remove from heat and add Parmigiano-Reggiano. Whisk until smooth. Season to taste with salt. Set aside.

4)Season crushed tomatoes to taste with salt.

5)Preheat oven to 375°F and adjust rack to center position. Transfer noodles to a clean kitchen towel or layer with paper towels to dry them. Dry the casserole dish carefully and brush with olive oil. Spread a thin layer of crushed tomatoes on the bottom of the baking dish. Layer with 3 lasagna noodles. Top with 1/4 of eggplant, zucchini, and squash, 1/5 of crushed tomatoes, and 1/5 of white sauce. Repeat layers three more times. Place the final lasagna noodles on top and spread with remaining crushed tomatoes and white sauce. Scatter mozzarella evenly over surface and add basil leaves. Drizzle lightly with olive oil.

6)Cover dish tightly with aluminum foil and place in oven. Bake for 30 minutes, uncover, and continue baking until lightly browned on top. Remove from oven, let rest 10 minutes, slice, and serve.

http://www.seriouseats.com/recipes/2015/09/summer-vegetable-lasagna-recipe.html

Grilled Honey Chipotle Lime Chicken Wings

Ingredients

20 chicken wings
1 1/2 cups ketchup
1 chipotle pepper
1/2 teaspoon adobo sauce
1 tablespoon dried minced onions
Juice from 1 lime
1/4 teaspoon sea salt
1/2 teaspoon pepper
1/2 cup brown sugar
1 teaspoon Dijon mustard
1 tablespoon honey

Directions

for the honey chipotle sauce:

1)Add the ketchup, chipotle pepper, adobo sauce, lime juice and mustard to a medium-sized sauce pan.
Stir in the onions, salt, pepper, brown sugar and honey, and cook on medium heat until warm.

2)Turn heat to low, cover and keep warm until ready to use.

for the wings

1)Arrange the chicken wings on a foil-lined baking sheet, and pat with a paper towel to remove any excess moisture.

2)Sprinkle with salt and pepper, and bake at 400 degrees for about 20 minutes.

3)Brush with chipotle barbecue sauce and bake for an additional 10 minutes or until temperature reads at least 160 degrees.

4)Remove from oven, and grill on low heat for about 5 minutes, turning once.

5)Brush with more barbecue sauce, remove from grill, and serve.

These honey chipotle lime chicken wings are perfect for family gatherings, game days or any time you want the taste of classic American barbecue with a Latin twist.

http://www.meatloafandmelodrama.com/2015/08/grilled-honey-chipotle-lime-chicken.html

ROOT VEGETABLE HASH

Recipe by Half Baked Harvest

INGREDIENTS

3 red beets, diced 
2 carrots, chopped 
1 sweet potato, chopped 
2 zucchini, chopped 
1 small onion, chopped 
1/4 cup olive oil 
1/4 cup fresh sage, chopped 
Salt and pepper, to taste

DIRECTIONS

1 Bring a large pot of salted water to a boil. Once boiling, add the beets, carrots and sweet potato. Boil 5 minutes or until fork tender. Drain.

2 Heat a large skillet over medium-high heat. Add 2 tablespoons olive oil and onion. Cook, stirring occasionally until onion is soft, about 5 minutes. Stir in zucchini and remaining drained vegetables, season with salt and pepper.

3 Add remaining olive oil and continue cooking for 20-25 minutes or until veggies are soft and caramelized. Stir in sage and cook another minute or two. Remove from heat and serve warm with toasted bread.

http://www.tablespoon.com/recipes/root-vegetable-hash-for-weekend-brunch-warriors

BLT Quark Pancakes with Chipotle Bourbon Dressing 
by Tieghan of Half Baked Harvest

This is the ultimate light meal or party appetizer.

Servings: 12 as an appetizer, 6 as an entrée

Ingredients:

For Chipotle Bourbon Dressing:

1/4 cup bourbon (optional)
1/2 cup olive oil
2 tablespoons apple cider vinegar
2 tablespoons pure maple syrup
1 canned chipotle pepper in adobo, minced
1 clove garlic, minced or grated
Salt and pepper, to taste

For Quark Pancakes:

2 eggs, whites separated from yolks
16 ounces (1 pound) Wisconsin quark cheese, divided
3/4 cup buttermilk
1 cup white whole wheat flour or whole wheat pastry flour
1 tablespoon honey
1/2 teaspoon baking soda
Pinch of salt

To Serve:

1/3 cup heavy cream
Zest from 1/2 lemon
8 slices cooked bacon
2 tomatoes, preferably heirloom, sliced
1 cup cherry tomatoes, halved
3 cups arugula or other dark greens

Cooking Directions:

For Chipotle Bourbon Dressing:

1)In small saucepan over medium heat, bring bourbon, if using, to a boil. Cook until liquid is reduced to about 2 tablespoons, about 3 to 4 minutes.

2)Transfer to bowl; add olive oil, apple cider vinegar, maple syrup, chipotle pepper and garlic. Season with salt and pepper to taste; whisk to combine. Set aside until ready to serve.

For Quark Pancakes:

1)Beat egg whites with electric mixer until stiff peaks form, about 5 minutes.

2)Combine 8 ounces quark cheese, buttermilk and egg yolks in separate, larger mixing bowl. Add flour, honey, baking soda and salt to batter, stirring gently until just combined.

3)Stir small scoop of egg whites into mixture to lighten batter; fold in remaining beaten whites with spatula.

4)Heat skillet over medium heat. Coat with butter or cooking spray. Pour 1/3 cup pancake batter onto center of hot skillet for entrée-sized pancakes. Cook until bubbles appear on pancakes surface. Using spatula, gently flip the pancake; cook second side until golden. Repeat with remaining batter. Keep pancakes warm in low oven.

To Serve:

1)Place remaining 8 ounces quark cheese in mixing bowl. Add heavy cream.

2)Using electric mixer with whisk attachment, whisk until quark is whipped, about 3 minutes. Stir in lemon zest.

3)Stack pancakes on serving plates; top with bacon, tomato slices, halved cherry tomatoes and arugula.

4)Add dollop of whipped quark cheese and drizzle with reserved dressing.

http://www.wisconsincheesetalk.com/2015/08/17/blt-quark-pancakes-chipotle-bourbon-dressing/

Tuscan Chicken with Gluten-Free Pasta

Serves 4-5

This simple, nutritious one-dish meal pleases the entire family and can be ready in less than 30 minutes. For extra veggies, add roughly chopped and sautéed greens (kale or spinach). Or slice and sauté a zucchini and add before serving.

Ingredients

¼ cup olive oil
3-4 garlic cloves, sliced
¼ teaspoon crushed red pepper flakes, to taste
3 boneless, skinless chicken breasts, about 6 ounces each
⅓ cup Madeira wine, sherry or dry white wine
1 cup gluten-free marinara sauce
½ pound gluten-free penne pasta*
½ cup dairy-free Parmesan cheese, optional

Directions

1. In a large pot of boiling water, cook pasta al dente following package directions.

2. Sauté ¼ cup olive oil, garlic and red pepper flakes in a large skillet over medium heat for about 3 minutes.

3. Cut chicken breasts into 1x2-inch pieces and sauté for 5 minutes until chicken is cooked through. Remove chicken from skillet and place in a warming oven.

4. Add wine to the skillet and bring to a boil. Add marinara sauce and simmer for one minute. Add chicken, thoroughly drained pasta and cheese (if using) to skillet and stir to combine. Serve with additional cheese, if desired.

*TIP: A selection of brown rice pastas is available from www.bobsredmill.com and www.orgran.com.

Easy Marinara Sauce

MAKES 4 CUPS

1 tablespoon olive oil
1 small onion, chopped
1 garlic clove, sliced
1 (32-ounce) can crushed gluten-free tomatoes in sauce
1 teaspoon dried oregano
¼ teaspoon ground fennel
Salt and pepper, to taste

1. Saute onion and garlic in olive oil until soft.

2. Add tomatoes and spices and simmer for at least 15 minutes. Taste and adjust seasoning.

This recipe is reprinted with permission from Simple, Delicious Solutions for Gluten-Free, Dairy-Free Cooking (Special Eats), by Sueson Vess. (http://www.glutenfreeandmore.com/catalogs)

http://www.glutenfreeandmore.com/recipes/tuscan_chicken_gluten_free_pasta

Everyday Cornbread

Total Cost: $1.51
Cost Per Serving: $0.19
Serves: 8

Ingredients

1 cup yellow cornmeal $0.24
1 cup all-purpose flour $0.15
¼ cup sugar $0.20
4 tsp baking powder $0.24
½ tsp salt $0.02
1 cup milk $0.31
1 large egg $0.27
¼ cup vegetable or canola oil $0.08

Instructions

1)Preheat the oven to 425 degrees and coat the inside of a 9-inch pie plate, cast iron skillet, or 8x8 casserole dish with non-stick spray (or butter for more flavor).

2)In a large bowl, stir together the cornmeal, flour, sugar, baking powder, and salt until evenly combined.

3)In a separate bowl, whisk together the milk, egg, and oil.

4}Pour the bowl of wet ingredients into the bowl of dry ingredients and stir just until everything is moist. Avoid over stirring. It's okay if there are a few lumps.

5)Pour the batter into the prepared dish and bake for about 20 minutes, or until the top and edges are golden brown. Cut into 8 pieces and serve.

www.budgetbytes.com

Mexican Lentil Stew
$9.34 recipe / $1.33 serving

Author: Adapted from Andrea Meyers
Total Cost: $9.34
Cost Per Serving: $1.33
Serves: 7 (1.5 cups each)

Ingredients

2 cups dry red lentils $3.46*
1 Tbsp olive oil $0.16
1 medium onion $0.37
3-4 stalks celery $0.79
4 cloves garlic $0.32
2 (14.5oz.) cans fire roasted diced tomatoes $2.38
½ Tbsp chili powder $0.15
1 tsp cumin $0.10
½ tsp turmeric $0.05
4 cups vegetable broth $0.52**
10-15 dashes hot sauce $0.15
1 medium lime $0.39
½ bunch cilantro $0.50

Instructions

1.	Add the dry lentils to a medium pot. Cover with water, swish to rinse, then drain off as much water as possible. Repeat this process until the water remains mostly clear. After draining off the last rinse, add four cups of water, place a lid on top, and bring the lentils to a boil over high heat. Once it reaches a boil, turn off the heat and let sit with a lid on for about 20 minutes.

2.	While the lentils are cooking, begin the rest of the stew. Dice the onion and mince the garlic. Sauté both in a large pot with olive oil over medium-low heat until soft and transparent.

3.	While the onions and garlic cook, rinse and dice the celery. Add the diced celery to the pot and continue to sauté for a few minutes more, or just until the celery begins to soften.

4.	Add the diced tomatoes (with juices), chili powder, cumin, turmeric, and hot sauce to the pot. Stir to combine.

5.	The lentils should be finished cooking at this point. Drain off as much of the cooking water as possible, then add the lentils to the pot along with the vegetable broth. Stir to combine, then allow the soup to simmer over medium-low heat for about 15 minutes. The lentils will soften and break down further as they simmer, helping to thicken the stew.

6.	Pull the cilantro leaves from the stems, give them a rough chop, then stir them into the stew. Squeeze the juice of the lime into the broth and stir to combine. Taste the stew and adjust the salt or hot sauce if desired.

Notes: *The only red lentils my store had this time around were organic, so the price is roughly double what I paid when I originally made this recipe. **I use Better Than Bouillon soup base to make broth.

www.budgebytes.com

Peach and Red Pepper Jelly

A little more like a thick pourable sauce rather than jelly. It will be perfect as an appetizer over cream cheese served with crackers or poured over chicken breasts for a sweet peppery glaze.

Ingredients

2 cups finely chopped red peppers
2 habanero peppers, chopped fine (use gloves when handling these hot peppers)
2 cups fresh peaches, peeled and chopped fine
1 1/4 cup white vinegar
juice from 1 fresh lime
5 1/2 cups sugar
1 box Certo

Directions

1)Wash jars and and new sealer lids and then sterilize with boiling water.

2)Chop peppers and peaches and place in a large pot.

3)Add vinegar, sugar and lime juice. Stir together.

4)Cook over medium high heat for 15 minutes turning down if need be but make sure it continues to boil. Stay with it and stir often.

5)Add box of Certo and boil for 3 minutes, stirring the whole time.

Pour into hot clean jars and seal with hot dry lids. The lids will pop as the jelly cools and lids seal. Check to make sure all lids have snapped down. Store in a cool dark area. If lids did not seal, store in refrigerator.

www.mennonitegirlscancook.com

4 Cheese Caprese Mac and Cheese

Serves 6

Ingredients

7 tablespoons butter, divided
1 clove garlic, minced or grated
1 cup crushed Ritz crackers
1 pound of your favorite short cut pasta
1/4 cup all-purpose flour
3 cups milk, warm
1 1/4 cups sharp white cheddar cheese, shredded
1 cup mozzarella cheese, shredded (add an extra 1/4 cup...if you want!)
1 1/4 cups Havarti cheese, shredded
4-6 ounces Brie, rind removed and chopped (I surely used 6 ounces)
1/4 cup homemade basil pesto or store bought
1/4 teaspoon mustard powder
1/4 teaspoon cayenne pepper
1/2 teaspoons salt + pepper
1 cup cherry tomatoes
1-2 regular or heirloom tomatoes, sliced
fresh basil, for serving

Directions

1)Preheat oven to 375 degrees F. Spray a baking dish with nonstick spray or lightly grease with oil.

2)Bring a large pot of salted water to a boil. Boil the pasta until al-dente. You want it to have a bit of bite to it. It will finish cooking in the oven. Drain well.

3)While the pasta boils add 3 tablespoons butter to a medium skillet and melt. Add the garlic and sauté 30 seconds then throw in the crushed crackers and toss to coat. Toast the crumbs for 3-5 minutes, stirring frequently to avoid burning. Once the crumbs are lightly toasted remove form the heat and set aside.

4)In the same pot you boiled the pasta, melt the remaining 4 tablespoons butter over medium heat. Whisk in the flour. Reduce the heat to medium-low and let cook/bubble for 1 minute, stirring once or twice to avoid burning.

5)Gradually whisk in the milk and raise the heat up to medium-high. Bring the mixture to a boil, whisking frequently until the sauce has thickened, about 2-3 minutes.

6)Remove from the heat and stir in all of the cheese, pesto, mustard powder, cayenne, salt and pepper. Stir until the cheese is fully melted (if needed, return the pot to the heat to fully melt the cheese).

7)Stir in the pasta + cherry tomatoes and transfer to the prepared baking dish.

8)Evenly layer the sliced tomatoes on top of the pasta. Sprinkle on the toasted cracker crumbs and place the baking dish onto a baking sheet.

9)Bake for 25-30 minutes or until the crumbs are golden brown and the sauce is bubbling.

10)Remove from the oven and let site five minutes (yeah, right). Top with fresh basil. Dig in!!

http://www.halfbakedharvest.com/4-cheese-caprese-mac-and-cheese/

Doughnut Muffins Recipe

MAKES: 12 servings

Ingredients

3/4 cup butter, softened
2/3 cup packed brown sugar
1/4 cup sugar
2 large eggs
1-1/4 cups 2% milk
1 teaspoon vanilla extract
3 cups all-purpose flour
2-1/2 teaspoons baking powder
3/4 teaspoon salt
1/2 teaspoon ground nutmeg
1/2 teaspoon ground cinnamon
1/4 teaspoon baking soda

COATING:

1 cup coarse sugar
1 tablespoon ground cinnamon
1/3 cup butter, melted

Directions

1.	Preheat oven to 350°. In a large bowl, cream butter and sugars until light and fluffy. Add eggs, one at a time, beating well after each addition. Gradually beat in milk and vanilla. In another bowl, whisk flour, baking powder, salt, nutmeg, cinnamon and baking soda. Add to creamed mixture; stir just until moistened.

2.	Fill greased or paper-lined muffin cups. Bake 18-20 minutes or until a toothpick inserted in center comes out clean. Cool 5 minutes before removing from pan to a wire rack.

3.	Meanwhile, for coating, combine coarse sugar and cinnamon. Dip tops of warm muffins in butter, then coat in cinnamon-sugar. Yield: 1 dozen.

Originally published as Doughnut Muffins in Simple & Delicious August/September 2013, p40

Nutritional Facts
1 muffin equals 386 calories, 17 g fat (10 g saturated fat), 77 mg cholesterol, 394 mg sodium, 54 g carbohydrate, 1 g fiber, 5 g protein.

http://www.tasteofhome.com/recipes/doughnut-muffins

Cucumber Remedies for the Skin and Hair

Cucumbers are not only a healthy addition to your diet, but they also have a string of surprising uses around the home and garden, and you can learn more about those here. This great vegetable has one other skill that needs sharing though, because it is also extremely beneficial for your skin and hair - especially when used alongside some other basic ingredients you can find in your kitchen.

This list runs through 10 great skin and haircare remedies you can easily make at home using a humble cucumber. And yes, they are entirely appropriate for both sexes, so there is no excuse for the men out there not to look after their skin too!

1. Cucumber Eye Brightener

We might as well start off with the most obvious use of cucumbers for skin care. We have all seen people put slices of cucumber over their eyes, but it's no pointless practice. The phytochemicals in cucumbers helps collagen tighten and reduces puffiness, while cucumbers also encourage a subtle, skin lightening effect to reduce dark circles.
For best results, apply the cucumber when its cold (so straight from the refrigerator) and cut thick slices, and place them over your closed eyes for 10 - 15 minutes. As it's a completely natural process and chemical free, you can repeat the process as often as you like!

2. A Cucumber Skin Toner
Many people ignore toners as part of their skincare regime, but toning can have major benefits for your skin. Toners help soothe and tighten the skin, and close open pores so that dirt and grime cannot enter. This cucumber based toner is great at calming and tightening your skin, especially as you get older. Simply use:
	½ a chopped cucumber, with the skin
	3 tablespoons of witch hazel
	2 tablespoons of distilled water
Blend all the ingredients in a food processor until the mixture is smooth. Pour the mixture through a sieve to remove any remaining solids and then transfer the toner to a clean container with an air-tight lid. The mixture will last for several weeks, and you can apply it to your skin daily using cotton balls or pads.

3. Oily Skin Remedy
If you suffer from oily skin, you may well find yourself prone to blemishes and spots. This mixture uses a few natural ingredients to create an oil-eliminating mask. You will need:
	Equal parts turmeric and cucumber juice
	A couple of squeezes of lemon
Mix the ingredients together and then apply directly to the face. Leave for 15 minutes before rinsing off. Repeat as regularly as necessary.

4. A Cucumber Rejuvenator

Cucumber is fantastic at rejuvenating tired skin and improving a damaged complexion. In many ways, this is the very best use of cucumber as a skin care product. This mixture could not be simpler. You will need:
	The juice of one whole cucumber (blended or processed)
	A few drops of lemon juice
Apply the mixture directly to your face and try to leave it there for a good amount of time before washing off. You should find that you have a smoother complexion and added glow. Repeat regularly for best results.

5. Refreshing Cucumber Skin Tonic
Cucumbers contain numerous properties that can help give your skin a lift when it is feeling lifeless, or increasingly damaged by the rigors of the modern day world. This remedy provides an instance tonic for your skin:
	Chop one cucumber and puree it in a blender with 4 tablespoons of mint.
	Strain and sieve out the juice, and place it in a clean, sealed container.
	Apply to the skin as soon as the mixture is cool.
	The remedy will stay fresh for up to 24 hours.

6. Cucumber Cellulite Fighting Scrub
Cucumber mixed with a natural, mild abrasive and a gentler, soothing product can help strengthen areas of skin prone to cellulite build-up. That's why this recipe works so well:
	Juice a whole cucumber and strain away most of the remaining solids.
	Mix with coffee granules and honey to create the scrub.
	Scrub cellulite prone areas thoroughly, rinse off after use, and moisturize.

7. Cooling Summer Bath Oil
During warmer months, you might not fancy a piping hot, steamy bath. But your skin will definitely need to be revitalized after spending so much time in the heat of the sun. This mixture is just what the doctor ordered:
	Fill a bath with warm water (not too hot).
	Add 2 cucumber (sliced), 5 sprigs of peppermint and 2 cups of Epsom Salt.
	Get in, soak and relax.
	As an added bonus, aromas released by the mint and cucumber will also help you de-stress after a hard day.

8. Cucumber Hair Conditioner
If you enjoy swimming, you will be aware of the damaging effects that chlorine can have on your hair over time. You should also know that cucumber has widely accepted powers that work wonders to re-condition damaged hair. You will need: 
	¼ cucumber (peeled)
	1 tablespoon olive oil
	1 egg
Don't juice the cucumber this time, pop it in the blender with the egg and olive oil and give it a blast until it turns into a thin paste. Spread the resulting mixture evenly and smoothly throughout the damaged hair and leave it on for 15 minutes. Rinse thoroughly before drying. If you are a regular swimmer, repeat this treatment at least once a month.

9. Cucumber-Avocado Moisturizing Face Mask
There are good reasons why both cucumbers and avocados are used in a variety of skin care products. This face mask allows you to harness the power of both ingredients for fantastic results! You will need:
	½ cup chopped cucumber
	½ cup chopped avocado
	1 egg white
	2 teaspoons of powdered milk
Whizz all the ingredients through a blender until they take on the consistency of a smooth paste. You can apply the mask immediately but may achieve better results if you put it in the fridge for half an hour before using. Massage the mixture on to your face using smooth circular motions. Leave it on for at least 30 minutes, until it dries, and then rinse off.

10. Cucumber Treatment for Combination Skin

Cucumber combined with plain yoghurt provides a great solution for people who have separate patches of dry and oily skin on different parts of their face. It's really easy too, just take:
	½ cucumber
	1 tablespoon of plain natural yoghurt
Puree the cucumber in a blender and then mix in the yoghurt. Massage onto the face and neck, and leave the mixture on for 20 minutes while relaxing. Rinse off with warm water, before splashing yourself with cold water. Your skin will feel smooth and replenished.

Try out some of these great remedies and see what a difference they make. Aren't cucumbers fantastic?

http://www.ba-bamail.com/content.aspx?emailid=17232&memberid=982839

The Health Benefits of Oregano

The first thing that comes to mind when you hear the world 'oregano' is probably pizza. However, this commonly found spice has gained popularity as a natural remedy for a number of common health problems and as an excellent source of vitamins and minerals. These are some of the health benefits of oregano, the 'pizza spice', that you may not have known about.

* It is recommended to purchase oregano oil for a number of these home remedies due to its concentrated strength and weaker taste than just the spice itself. Oregano oil can be purchased at most health stores and in some pharmacies.

1. Can be Used to Treat the Common Cold

Oregano is a powerful antioxidant and has antiseptic properties that flush out your system, making it an excellent treatment for the common cold.

When you feel a sore throat coming on, add three drops of oregano oil to a glass of orange juice or water. Drink it once a day for up to five days until the symptoms are gone. You can also use dried oregano in tea and drink it two to three times a day.

2. Breaks up Nasal Congestion

Oregano is a completely natural and safe antihistamine that few people know about.

To clear out a stuffed nose and throat, add two or three drops of oregano oil to one half-cup of boiling water. Cover your head with a towel and inhale the vapor that comes up from the mixture. Do this twice daily and you will be breathing freely. Also, you can add oregano oil to a glass of juice or water, as outlined above.

3. Treat the Flu

Oregano can even be used to treat the flu! It has antiviral properties that can effectively shorten the duration of flu symptoms such as high fever, cough, sore throat, headache, and aching in the joints and muscles.

An effective treatment for some of the flu symptoms is to mix a few drops of oregano oil in a glass of water and drink it once daily for three to five days.

4. Ease Menstrual Cramps

Oregano is also an effective pain reliever and can be a great treatment for those that suffer from menstrual cramps.

Chew fresh oregano leaves three times a day to reduce the pain. You can also drink oregano tea for quick relief. To make the tea, mix one-half teaspoon of dried oregano in one cup of water and bring it to a boil over the stove. Strain it and add sugar to taste. Drink this tea three to four times daily.

Oregano oil can also be used to regulate the menstrual cycle, can reduce the negative effects of menopause and even prevent premature menopause.

5. Kills Intestinal Parasites

Intestinal parasites are those unwanted inhabitants of the gastrointestinal system that can cause you discomfort and increase your risk of contracting various diseases. Dried oregano effectively kills off these parasites because they become volatile and antiparasitic.

Oregano also contains two antimicrobial agents called thymol and carvacrol which have been proven effective in treating intestinal parasites.

Add two to three drops of oregano oil to water along with some freshly squeezed lemon juice and drink up to three times a day.

6. Can Improve Heart Health

Oregano is also a great source of potassium, which is a component of our cell and body fluids that helps control rapid heart rate and blood pressure. Using these remedies can counteract high intakes of sodium and other substances that are dangerous to heart health.

The antioxidants in oregano are believed to prevent and repair oxidative stress and heart disease, among a number of other heart conditions. It is also a source of omega-3 fatty acids that help reduce inflammation in the body and lower the risk of heart disease.

Drink one cup of oregano tea (recipe outlined above) daily to improve your heart health.

7. Control Asthma Attacks

Rich in lung-cleansing elements like carvacrol, flavonoids and terpenes, oregano clears the respiratory tract to provide relief from asthma attacks.

When suffering from an asthma attack, drink oregano tea sweetened with honey four to five times a day. You can also extract the juice from the oregano leaves (using a blender) and take one teaspoon of it every hour to relieve asthma and chronic coughing.

8. Stimulates Appetite

If you have a weak appetite, oregano is a great option to keep it up. Studies have shown that oregano can relax stomach tension, which then stimulates the appetite.

Dilute oregano oil in water and use in the bath as a hot steam treatment or rub it into your skin to encourage an increased appetite. The herb also treats indigestion and bloating if you experience them.

9. Maintains Body Weight

Anyone looking to shed pounds or maintain a healthy weight should surely add oregano to their daily diet. The herb is free of cholesterol and is a rich source of dietary fiber. Fiber helps you manage your weight and can keep the body fit and free of disease.

Oregano actually helps dissolve fat build up in areas like the liver, gallbladder, lymph system and more. This is because oregano contains carvacrol which is capable of dissolving fat into droplets.

10. Protect Against Cancer

Because oregano is a good source of fiber, it removes bile salts and cancer-causing toxins from the colon and other areas of the body. This then forces the body to break down cholesterol to make more bile salts, thus lowering high cholesterol on the way.

Oregano is also antibacterial and anti-inflammatory, and it can be used to slow down the progress of some cancers like breast and prostate cancers.

Now that you know about all the health benefits oregano has in store - don't be shy with it in your cooking or on your pizza, and don't forget to get some oregano oil. It could become your miracle treatment for so many common ailments!

http://www.ba-bamail.com/content

Sam


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

*Summary of 4th September, 2015* (by Darowil)

Well while the page count is not that high this week there was a lot happening.

HEALTH
*gagesmum* has a friend with terminal MS who is sounding like she may be near the end of her battle. She has been a great support to Melody including this year before her strokes. Melody is hoping to be able to visit sometime soon. *cashmeregma* is still with her mother who is slowly deteriorating- and sounds as though she has had enough now.

*vabchnonnie s* teeth are only slowly improving but the headaches have settled so that is a huge plus for her.

*marlark* was able to get on to tell she is still around, not well and getting out the house very rarely- but has a very understanding nurse coordinating her medical needs which is making things much easier for her.

*rookies* allergy is still bad- on steroids for it as well as eye ointments. Settling by the end of the week.

*bulldog* saw the neurosurgeon about her back but they couldnt open the CDs so needed to do more x-rays etc so she is still waiting for results. Very limited in what she can do currently but becoming very frustrated by the state of the house.

*Designers* DGD Amie is out of ICU though still very unwell, tests needed to determine any long impacts she may experience as a result of the coma.

*pearlone* is back home- has posted a few times on connections.

*Spider* is having a great deal of pain from her feet- acupuncture doesnt yet seem to be helping and she is nauseated.

*Bubba Love* had a positive mammogram recently and is now waiting for further results to see whether it has spread and to determine treatment. In the meantime her SIL diagnosed with it last year has just finished chemo and gone to hospital with chest pain-? Indigestion.

*Gwen* fell whilst trying to help with a dog at the vet clinic and has broken her wrist & damaged her ribs.

OTHER
*bulldogs* GD is still with them but things are going much more smoothly now than in the past. They had a traumatic week with cars but have ended up with a new car which is comfortable for them and that they both love.

In July next year *bulldog and jheiens* will be able to catch up as Ohio Joys family vacation near Betty.

Tami heard from *Kansasgma* who has been helping her daughter move house so was glad she hadnt been going to KAP as that was when the move was happening. Tami has an RV friend with bladder cancer who has needed to be readmitted to hospital? Infection.

*Tami* has given the date for next years KAP (August 12-14). Also any one interested in getting involved in Christmas cards this year please contact her by the beginning of October via PM- she will then let us know the information that she requires.

Ohio Joy heard from *Marianne* who has been visiting her son Ben and having a wonderful time spending time with him and seeing the sights as well. Gwen heard from Marianne later- on the way to the airport the driver of the car behind them had a medical incident so he ran into the car Marianne was in. She was shaken but OK. However she has had to reschedule her flight home- hasnt heard whether she is yet back home. Car undrivable but no serious injuries.

*Bonnies* son has finally moved into his house after all the work they have been doing on it.

PHOTOS (Again, thanks to Julie for starting this off)
(A posting from last week)
86 - *Bonnie* link to steamer juice extractor

2 - *Cmaliza* - Twiddle muff
2 - *Gagesmom* - Progress on the Minion hat
3  *NanaCaren* - Sunset and DJ's cake, and boiled eggs(?)
3 - *Gagesmom* - Completed hat
4  *Gagesmom* - Despicable Edith hat
6 - *Swedenme* - Braided headband
7  * KateB* in Gran Canaria
7  *Lurker* reminiscing
11  *Gagesmom* finished Despicable Edith hat
13 - *Gagesmom* - Cast on for Monster Longies
14 - *Cashmeregma* - Pictures of Pittsburgh
15  *Gagesmom* - Elsa from Frozen hat and cupcakes
17  *KateB* - Birthday Greetings from the GK's
21  *Bonnie* - Blue cardigan
24  *Gagesmom* - Hat for Missy
25  *RookieRetiree* - Son + youngest DGD
27  *Swedenme* - Double braid headband/cowl
27  *NanaCaren* - Birthday pics + sunset
29  *Sorlenna* - New beret
32 - *Bubba* - Little girl's outfit
40 - *Gagesmom* - Gage's new haircut
47 - *Cashmeregma* - "Mom and me"
47 - *Gagesmom* - Slippers
48 - *Swedenme* - Crochet shoe
48 - *Gagesmom* - Hat for Gage
51 - *Gagesmom* - Sunset
57 - *Gagesmom* - Gage in his new hat
57 - *Bulldog* - New car
62 - *Swedenme* - Little crochet shoes
64 - *Swedenme* - Completed crochet shoes

RECIPES
5 - *Normaeden* - Bara brith
29  *thewren* - Smoothies (link)
30  *thewren* - Football party recipes (link)
35 - *Rookie* - KP Recipe Book (download)
39 - *Sam* - 29 Simple Mug Cakes for a Sweet Fix

CRAFTS
5 - *Sam* - Crochet Cat scoodie (link)
6 - *Sam* - Knit & crochet slippers (link)
13 - *Caren* - Heirloom shawl (link)
23  *RookieRetiree* - Joining two colours (link)
24  *tami ohio* - reworked Rookie's link
29  *thewren* - links for Melody (slippers)
35 - *Rookie* - Free knitting patterns
39 - *Rookie* - How to crochet left handed (links)
40 - *Sam* - Infant crochet Christmas dress (link)
47 - * Sam* - Bootees (link)
51 - *Sam* - Seed stitch baby set (link)

OTHERS
5 - *Sam* - Funny (or maybe not?!)
6 - *Sam* - Lessons in life (link)
11 - *Lurker * - BBC advert (link)
15 - *Cashmeregma * - Sunscape farms FAQ
22  *Bonnie* - link to camping pie iron.
23  *tami ohio* - ditto
33 - *Sam* - Varicose vein remedies (link) 
40 - *Flyty1n* - Fire up in Provo Canyon (link)


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Thank you for the recipes Sam, except that you have made me very hungry! I hope you had a nice meal and chat with your friend. Thanks as always for the new Tea Party. What if anything do you like to cook.? I am not fond of cooking, but love eating!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Thank you Sam Margaret , Kate and Julie for starting a new week off and the summary 
My oldest sister was like you Sam loved cottage cheese and would eat it constantly , I on the other detest the stuff , 
Martina I am not fond of cooking either but like you I love eating &#128516;
Sonja


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Thank you once again for the recipes, Sam, I am thinking that the Hawaiian potato salad will be a winner.
I appreciate the summaries. I note that as soon as I get off work, I check in here to find out how my friends are doing. Interesting that you are friends even though I've never met any of you except via the internet. Special thoughts and prayers for those in pain and esp. for Bubba Love with her worrying mammogram. I am hoping that it will turn out to be a false alarm, or, if not, something confined and readily treatable. I understand how very anxiety producing such news can be.


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

Hi everyone, 
It's recruitment week here at the Sorority House. I'm amazed at the amount of work put into it. Classes have begun and our chef is on the job. I can tell I won't be losing weight this year.

Sam, the recipes look delicious as usual, and thank you summary queens; for the first time in weeks I think I actually read most everything. have a good weekend and week everyone.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

in my day i was a fairly good cook - i don't cook very much now - however i am a whiz at packaged mashed potatoes. lol --- sam



martina said:


> Thank you for the recipes Sam, except that you have made me very hungry! I hope you had a nice meal and chat with your friend. Thanks as always for the new Tea Party. What if anything do you like to cook.? I am not fond of cooking, but love eating!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

gwen - you are the winner of the bubble wrap for this week. really though - i hope you are feeling better now - sending you tons of healing energy - when were you going to the orthipedist(?)? take care of yourself. --- sam


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Thank you Sam, Margaret, Kate and Julie.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Thanks also ladies for the summary.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

sonja - here is something to practice your crochet with. --- sam

http://thewhoot.com.au/newsletter/crochet-peppermint-swirl-afghan?utm_source=The+WHOot+Daily+Mail&utm_campaign=8665da8212-RSS_Feed_v4_custom&utm_medium=email&utm_term=0_bb6c322de2-8665da8212-60616885


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

aren't they wonderful - love the summaries. --- sam



martina said:


> Thanks also ladies for the summary.


----------



## pearlone (Apr 4, 2011)

Hello everyone. I am back home and so blessed to be here. I do want to thank everyone for their prayers, cards, and emails. Thank you Prayer Warriors for all the prayers. They were answered and I am so grateful. I have missed being here with you all. I will be reading more than writing for awhile longer as I have a long recupative period ahead of me. Will try to keep up as best as I can. I am way behind on the chatter, off for almost a month or so. Hope all is well with everyone. Love you all. Purly


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Thanks for getting us started Sam. I was worried about you since I hadn't seen any posts from you. I guess it is better that the computer should be in the spa than you. We like it when you are well.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

pearlone said:


> Hello everyone. I am back home and so blessed to be here. I do want to thank everyone for their prayers, cards, and emails. Thank you Prayer Warriors for all the prayers. They were answered and I am so grateful. I have missed being here with you all. I will be reading more than writing for awhile longer as I have a long recupative period ahead of me. Will try to keep up as best as I can. I am way behind on the chatter, off for almost a month or so. Hope all is well with everyone. Love you all. Purly


You have been dearly missed during your absence. We thought about you and your DH during the KAP and so wished that you both were well enough to be in Defiance with us. Hopefully we will have that opportunity in August 2016. I wish you well during this recovery time.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Just ensuring I get the emails, still at about the half way point on the sleeve.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Marking a spot...be back later!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

thought some of you might find this interesting. --- sam

Cant Fall Asleep, Even If Your Life Depends On It? Try These 12 Inspired Tips
By Linda B. White, MD
Published Feb 28, 2014

Ill sleep when Im dead, sang singer-songwriter Warren Zevon. So did Bon Jovi and The Cure and other bands. Sleepy? Thats whats caffeine (and other stimulants) are for, right?

Wrongalthough caffeine can be a useful tool. Also, the dead dont sleep.

Furthermore, your health, well-being, and your very life depend on adequate sleep. The average person needs about 8 hours. You know youve gotten enough when you awake feeling refreshed and can stay alert through the day.

Unfortunately, more than one in three Americans fail to get enough sleep. The consequences are dire. Lets start with death. Routinely sleeping less than 7 hours or more than 9 hours a night increases mortality rates. Thats because sleep disturbance has widespread effects on the body.

Chronic sleep deprivation impairs immune function, raises susceptibility to infection, stirs up inflammation, and aggravates inflammatory conditions such as asthma, rheumatoid arthritis, and inflammatory bowel disease. It contributes to top causes of death, namely cardiovascular disease and type 2 diabetes. Night-shift workers may be at elevated risk for some cancers, notably breast cancer.
Oh, did I mention that short and long sleepers tend to gain weight? Being overweight and obese fuels chronic, life-robbing illnesses.

The sleepless also cause accidents, which lead to injuries and deaths. In one survey, almost 5 percent of Americans admitted to falling asleep at the wheel. Sleep loss can impair driving on par with alcoholic intoxication.

Poor sleep erodes mental and physical performance. Work productivity tanks; absenteeism goes up. Mood sours. Minor hassles become intolerable. Mental health challenges such as anxiety and depression may surface. Sleep disturbance is also a sign of anxiety and depression.
Take-home message: Take sleep seriously. What better time to start than National Sleep Awareness Week? The following simple strategies set the stage for healthy sleep.

1. Establish regular bedtimes and wake-up timeswith shuteye to feel good the next day.

2. Create a cozy bedroom environment. Block outside light with window shades. Cover light-emitting electronic devices, including clocks. Silence your phone.

3. Use your bed for sex and sleep only. Dont argue, pay bills, do homework, check email, text, watch TV, or anything else.

4. Limit naps to 30 minutes once a day. That said, naps definitely increase work productivity.

5. Drink only in moderation or not at all. Stop within a few hours of bedtime. Alcohol, though may help people fall asleep, tends to interfere with sleep later in the night.

6. Chill on the caffeine. It takes about five hours to clear half the caffeine you consume from your system, longer if you take hormonal contraceptives or are pregnant.

7. Keep a worry pad by your bed. If you fret in bed, jot it down. Tell yourself youll deal with it the morning. Replace that thought with something you feel grateful about.

8. Create soothing bedtime routines. Take a warm bath, plus or minus 10 drops of lavender essential oil (dispersed with your fingertips before you step in). Stretch. Meditate. Practice slow, deep breathingfour counts on the inhalation, four on the exhalation.

9. Try progressive muscle relaxation. Lie on your back. Sequentially tense and relax muscle groups: toes, feet, calves, thighs, buttocks, belly, back, hands, forearms, upper arms, shoulders, neck, cheeks and forehead. Scrunch your whole body into a ball. Lie back. Let go, appreciating the feel of relaxed muscles.

10. Visualize tranquility. When I cant sleep, I picture a particular beach in great sensory detail. I see an aquamarine ocean and azure sky, smell seaweed, hear waves lapping and palm fronds clapping, feel warm sand and sun.

11. Remember that a period of middle-of-the night 
wakefulness is normal. Stay calm. If you dont fall back to sleep soon, get out of bed. Do something boring until you feel sleepy.

12. If you have persistent sleep problems, tell your doctor. A variety of treatments can relieve insomnia. Examples include cognitive behavioral therapy, mindfulness-based stress reduction, yoga, and herbs such as valerian and hops.

http://www.everydayhealth.com/columns/white-seeber-grogan-the-remedy-chicks/cant-fall-asleep-even-if-your-life-depends-on-it/?pos=1&xid=nl_EverydayHealthHeartHealth_20150911


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

yeah purly - so good to have you back - continuous healing energy zooming your way to hurry up the healing for you. be taking good care of yourself. --- sam



pearlone said:


> Hello everyone. I am back home and so blessed to be here. I do want to thank everyone for their prayers, cards, and emails. Thank you Prayer Warriors for all the prayers. They were answered and I am so grateful. I have missed being here with you all. I will be reading more than writing for awhile longer as I have a long recupative period ahead of me. Will try to keep up as best as I can. I am way behind on the chatter, off for almost a month or so. Hope all is well with everyone. Love you all. Purly


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Gwen...Take care. You and Marianne are having quite a week and you aren't even together. I do hope both of you heal well.

Machriste...I am glad things are off to a wonderful start. It is very nice that you have a wonderful chef. Do you get to eat and visit with the girls?

Julie...Can't wait to see that sweater completed. I know it will look fabulous.

I was gifted an odd assortment of yarn yesterday. There was some quality yarns and some old acrylic yarns in the box. I found out later that the quality yarns came from a friend who passed away this year and her DH was cleaning out things. The other yarns were donated to the church for our charity knitting. 

Wishing everyone well with their doctor appointments on Monday. That is a place I am hopefully staying away from on Monday.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Purly, so very good to see you back, and hope you continue to mend & get stronger by the hour.

Thanks for all the recipes, Sam, and the summary, ladies, as always!

I'm making chicken tacos...nothing fancy.

Hope to be back later tonight.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

pacer said:


> Gwen...Take care. You and Marianne are having quite a week and you aren't even together. I do hope both of you heal well.
> 
> Machriste...I am glad things are off to a wonderful start. It is very nice that you have a wonderful chef. Do you get to eat and visit with the girls?
> 
> ...


Oooops forgot to hit send, and lost my reply.
Thanks Pacer!
Hoping you don't join the queue at the doctor's Monday!
And now I've forgotten what else I typed- oh well, everyone enjoy your weekend when it starts.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Sam thanks for all your work again.& the summary queens put in so much work.

Purely, so glad you are on the mend.

Must get supper on, talk later.


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

pearlone said:


> Hello everyone. I am back home and so blessed to be here. I do want to thank everyone for their prayers, cards, and emails. Thank you Prayer Warriors for all the prayers. They were answered and I am so grateful. I have missed being here with you all. I will be reading more than writing for awhile longer as I have a long recupative period ahead of me. Will try to keep up as best as I can. I am way behind on the chatter, off for almost a month or so. Hope all is well with everyone. Love you all. Purly


So glad to hear you are home. Continuing prayers for healing.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Thank you Sam and everyone else for the gentle hugs and well wishes. I'll gladly accept the bubble wrap. I'd laugh but ribs hurt too much. Sam my orthopedist appointment is mon. morning at 7:40 (ugh too early)

Machristie enjor "rush" at the soroity house.

Betty dont hesitate taking advantage of the pain management offered until you do have more surgery. Being a 'pain martyr" is highly over rated. I've learned the hard way; give me drugs and I do mean the strong ones! LOL Seriously do take care of yourself.

Jackie glad the MRI is over with. Will think of you in prayer especially Monday.

The dress I ordered for cousins wedding arrived today. I need to try it on but right now ribs are too tender to put on undergarment for a proper fitting. hopefully will get to try it the first of next week.

well one handed typing is a long process and I'm due for pain meds so I'm outta here. TTYL...be safe and play nice. {{{HUGS to all}}}


thewren said:


> gwen - you are the winner of the bubble wrap for this week. really though - i hope you are feeling better now - sending you tons of healing energy - when were you going to the orthipedist(?)? take care of yourself. --- sam


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Welcome home Cheri/Purly!!!!!!! You have been missed.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Welcome home Cheri/Purly!!!!!!! You have been missed.


From me, also.


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Cheri, I'm so glad that you are at home and feeling better. I'm sure that it doesn't take much for that ''feeling better'' concept to take hold after what you and DH have just been through. Hang in there!

Gwen, dear sister, we shall need to start a sorority of 'graceful ones' if we all don't get a better hold on our coordination, right?

Thanks to you all who make such a great contribution to the tea party each week with the recipes, summary and the pictures list. It really does help many of us to keep from feeling that our short-term memory has taken a long vacation.

Hope everyone has a great weekend. I've been awake since before 3 AM and am beginning to run down. It's been one of those days when I've been busy all day with a bunch of chores that no one notices except when you don't do them.

Those of you who are beginning new crafts with yarn are spectacular at them. Keep at it, sisters.

Love you all,

Ohio Joy


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Thank you for the recipepts dessert first is a good idea. Love the health tips and uses for cucumbers and oregano. I used oregano for my bunch for colds and such works wonders. 
Sometimes the AC is better I have discovered recently. 

Thank you ladies for the sumeries a great job as usual.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Joy, I call those jobs you were talking about the " magical tasks"😎. I always tell DH his clothes magically wash, fold & land back in his dresser



jheiens said:


> Cheri, I'm so glad that you are at home and feeling better. I'm sure that it doesn't take much for that ''feeling better'' concept to take hold after what you and DH have just been through. Hang in there!
> 
> Gwen, dear sister, we shall need to start a sorority of 'graceful ones' if we all don't get a better hold on our coordination, right?
> 
> ...


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Hi Sam and everyone, I'm finally here, still need to get caught up on last week, but I don't know how well that will work, so Margaret, Kate, and Julie, thank you so very much for the summaries, they really do help. 

Today was going to be a fairly quiet day at home, other than going to Marlas to transplant her strawberries, but...
She picked me up and we went to the library, then we went to the nursery to see if the Hibiscus were on sale yet, they were half off, yay! so I got David 2 of them, and Marla got 2, and I got an apple tree to replace the one in the back yard that is dying a slow death. Then we headed off to Scottsbluff to run to Safeway so that Marla could get some groceries, and we stopped at the Pfaff store,  they do layaway,  had a really good conversation with the daughter of the owner, so we are going to go in on Thursday and put the one I want on layaway, $399 and Marla and David are going to split it and it will be my Christmas present, David said as long as it was a good machine that will last, I do love my husband. 
Yes, Margaret, I love him, but there are times when I do not mind him being gone, but I'm always more than happy when he comes home, he'll be home tomorrow night. I do feel a little guilty though saying that he sometimes drives me crazy when there are others that have lost their DH and would give anything to have him back, I really wouldn't trade him for anything, as I say, I'd rather live in a box with him than in a mansion with anyone else. 

Betty, I'm so glad that Chevy did right by you and Jim and helped you to get into a more suitable vehicle, and the bells and whistles, David said he's glad that Chevy stepped up, he's a Chevy guy and he'd have been so disappointed if they hadn't helped you out. 

Mel, I'm so sorry about your friend, I hope that you will be able to visit and hold her hand. 

Daralene, I'm so sorry that your mom is fading, but I do know about not wanting her to suffer, when my mom was dying I asked God to either let her get up and walk out of the hospital, or to take her, that she didn't need to suffer. I know that she was ready and at peace with her life, I sure miss her, I'm hugging you and holding your hand. 

Tami, you are ahead of the 8-ball, already having the KAP set up for the Hampton, I'm so excited, do we really have to wait a whole nother 11 months? lolol

Okay, now that I've also written a book, I'm off to get caught up. 
Love you all!!!!!
HUGS!!!!!!


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Received this in my mail, a lovely scarf pattern. Might be a good scarf for me to start in a couple months.

http://www.purlbee.com/2015/09/11/ancient-stitch-scarf/?utm_source=Sailthru&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=2015-09-11:%20Our%20Very%20Modern%20Ancient%20Stitch%20Scarf&utm_term=Normal%20Recipients


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Oh my, Gwen, I hope you are recovering well, David said that when you do it, you do it good. 

Spider, I hope that something will help with your pain, I was so hoping that the accupuncture would do the trick. 

BubbaLove, so hoping that there has been no spreading, and that you will have a quick and easy recovery, prayers going up for you and for all others that are needing them now. 

It will be wonderful for Betty and Joy to be able to visit, I'm so hoping that Betty and Jim will be able to come to KAP next summer too. 

Prayers continuing for Tami's friend and Marianne's Ben and again everyone else. 

Love and hugs!!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

pearlone said:


> Hello everyone. I am back home and so blessed to be here. I do want to thank everyone for their prayers, cards, and emails. Thank you Prayer Warriors for all the prayers. They were answered and I am so grateful. I have missed being here with you all. I will be reading more than writing for awhile longer as I have a long recupative period ahead of me. Will try to keep up as best as I can. I am way behind on the chatter, off for almost a month or so. Hope all is well with everyone. Love you all. Purly


Great that you are able to get back here to us- just occasionally post to let us know how you are going. Don't worry about involving yourself in all the chatter.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

I've been thinking of Valerie for the last few days. At the SHow last week Maryanne and I went an saw some bee hives and we were given a little talk about bees. A group of people place beehives on rooftops and gardens around the city for a charge and do all the looking after the hives and collecting the honey. They keep some of the honey and give the rest to the owners of the property the bees are on.
Apparently the Queesn Bee determines the tyoe of workers she has. So a good queen will mean the bees are much less likely to sting. The woman telling us about the bees siad that the last Queen Bee they got they got from New SOuth Wales (the state Denise lives in) and cost around $500


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> Thank you once again for the recipes, Sam, I am thinking that the Hawaiian potato salad will be a winner.
> I appreciate the summaries. I note that as soon as I get off work, I check in here to find out how my friends are doing. Interesting that you are friends even though I've never met any of you except via the internet. Special thoughts and prayers for those in pain and esp. for Bubba Love with her worrying mammogram. I am hoping that it will turn out to be a false alarm, or, if not, something confined and readily treatable. I understand how very anxiety producing such news can be.


 It is amazing, we are a very close knit family aren't we? I'm hoping that one of these summers when David and I make it through Utah again, we'll maybe get to visit for a couple hours, I think we are going to go to Seattle for a week next summer, in September or sometime. 
I hope that the fires are out soon.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

pearlone said:


> Hello everyone. I am back home and so blessed to be here. I do want to thank everyone for their prayers, cards, and emails. Thank you Prayer Warriors for all the prayers. They were answered and I am so grateful. I have missed being here with you all. I will be reading more than writing for awhile longer as I have a long recupative period ahead of me. Will try to keep up as best as I can. I am way behind on the chatter, off for almost a month or so. Hope all is well with everyone. Love you all. Purly


The summaries are a God send, aren't they? 
So glad that you are back home and recovering, take it slow and don't over do.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

pacer said:


> Thanks for getting us started Sam. I was worried about you since I hadn't seen any posts from you. I guess it is better that the computer should be in the spa than you. We like it when you are well.


I was thinking the same thing, when I saw 2 days in the health spa, I started to worry until I saw that it was the computer.

How are you feeling by the way, Mary, I hope that you are back to a more normal self. 
Hi Matthew!!!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Received this in my mail, a lovely scarf pattern. Might be a good scarf for me to start in a couple months.
> 
> http://www.purlbee.com/2015/09/11/ancient-stitch-scarf/?utm_source=Sailthru&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=2015-09-11:%20Our%20Very%20Modern%20Ancient%20Stitch%20Scarf&utm_term=Normal%20Recipients


Ooh, that is pretty, definitely put that on your do list. :thumbup:


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

NanaCaren said:


> Received this in my mail, a lovely scarf pattern. Might be a good scarf for me to start in a couple months.
> 
> http://www.purlbee.com/2015/09/11/ancient-stitch-scarf/?utm_source=Sailthru&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=2015-09-11:%20Our%20Very%20Modern%20Ancient%20Stitch%20Scarf&utm_term=Normal%20Recipients


That is a beautiful scarf.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> I've been thinking of Valerie for the last few days. At the SHow last week Maryanne and I went an saw some bee hives and we were given a little talk about bees. A group of people place beehives on rooftops and gardens around the city for a charge and do all the looking after the hives and collecting the honey. They keep some of the honey and give the rest to the owners of the property the bees are on.
> Apparently the Queesn Bee determines the tyoe of workers she has. So a good queen will mean the bees are much less likely to sting. The woman telling us about the bees siad that the last Queen Bee they got they got from New SOuth Wales (the state Denise lives in) and cost around $500


Me too, David took 60 + barrels of honey to Texas this week and I was wondering how her recovery is coming. 
Bees are fascinating. $500, wow, that's a lot, who knew.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> sonja - here is something to practice your crochet with. --- sam
> 
> http://thewhoot.com.au/newsletter/crochet-peppermint-swirl-afghan?utm_source=The+WHOot+Daily+Mail&utm_campaign=8665da8212-RSS_Feed_v4_custom&utm_medium=email&utm_term=0_bb6c322de2-8665da8212-60616885


I love the afghan. A few years ago I made peppermint swirl ornaments for the tree, they were fun to do. I also love the snowflake afghan that is at the bottoms of the page. 👍👍❄


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Ooh, that is pretty, definitely put that on your do list. :thumbup:


Thank you! It is on my list for sure, I'll wait until I'm all moved and settled in.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

martina said:


> That is a beautiful scarf.


I was thinking to same. I think I might have the perfect wool to use as long as I still have it and haven't gifted it.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Received this in my mail, a lovely scarf pattern. Might be a good scarf for me to start in a couple months.
> 
> http://www.purlbee.com/2015/09/11/ancient-stitch-scarf/?utm_source=Sailthru&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=2015-09-11:%20Our%20Very%20Modern%20Ancient%20Stitch%20Scarf&utm_term=Normal%20Recipients


You'll have lots of spare time in a couple of months with nothing much happening so why not.
I read the Knitty article linked to it- and ended up confused at one point. The author said that one thing that inidcated that knitting camef rom the ISlamic world was that we knit from right to left the same way they write. Don't we knit from left to right like we write? Unless we are knitting left handed? Or did I read the article wrong?
The scarf does look lovely- might well do it sometime- and like 2 sided ones. Not that I wear them too often. But many people do so I could easily do something with it.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Me too, David took 60 + barrels of honey to Texas this week and I was wondering how her recovery is coming.
> Bees are fascinating. $500, wow, that's a lot, who knew.


No I was amazed at that. And had no idea that the Queen ws so important in determing the nature of the bees on the hive- helps see why they need good queens.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Thank you Sam and ladies!

Martina, I like to eat, also, but hate to cook. DH has finally told me no more cookbooks. I love to read them, especially the old ones, or church/community cookbooks with all the tips, tricks and stories, I just don't like to make any of the recipes! LOL!

Cheri, I am so glad to see you posting! We did miss you, here, and at KAP, so very much. Rest and recuperate, read and comment when you feel up to it. 

Cottage cheese? No thank you.

Flyty1n, it is amazing how friendships grow online, even if we never meet in person, isn't it?! I think it is wonderful. 

I am off to read the next 2 pages.


----------



## Bubba Love (Apr 18, 2015)

I would like to say thanks ,to the wonderful people who take time from their busy week ,to make the tea party start off great every week ! 
I really enjoy my time here with so many beautiful friends &#128150; 
To know one has prayer support just for asking or when there is a known need,I s a true blessing! Thank you all so much!&#128151;
I found out today that Norine is alright very server heartburn , they kept her all night until early this morning . (I know the prayers helped)
To my friends still with needs ,I will lift you all up in my prayers ! Jackie


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Hi Sam and everyone, I'm finally here, still need to get caught up on last week, but I don't know how well that will work, so Margaret, Kate, and Julie, thank you so very much for the summaries, they really do help.
> 
> Today was going to be a fairly quiet day at home, other than going to Marlas to transplant her strawberries, but...
> She picked me up and we went to the library, then we went to the nursery to see if the Hibiscus were on sale yet, they were half off, yay! so I got David 2 of them, and Marla got 2, and I got an apple tree to replace the one in the back yard that is dying a slow death. Then we headed off to Scottsbluff to run to Safeway so that Marla could get some groceries, and we stopped at the Pfaff store,  they do layaway,  had a really good conversation with the daughter of the owner, so we are going to go in on Thursday and put the one I want on layaway, $399 and Marla and David are going to split it and it will be my Christmas present, David said as long as it was a good machine that will last, I do love my husband.
> ...


Quiet day? Sounds busy to me! I guess I know what David will be doing while he is home for the weekend. Planting plants and trees! What sewing machine are you getting? I am sure you will enjoy it, which ever one it is.

As for me being so early getting KAP set up with the hotel, you can thank Phyllis (Sheepy) for that, she did it, not me. I just gave her the phone number! No you don't have to wait another 11 months. All you have to do is get together with any of us between now and then, and have your own mini KAP. Sorry, with fall and winter on it's way, I will not be planning to travel your way. You can be sure that if we ever are in your area, we will let you know, so we can get together.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Received this in my mail, a lovely scarf pattern. Might be a good scarf for me to start in a couple months.
> 
> http://www.purlbee.com/2015/09/11/ancient-stitch-scarf/?utm_source=Sailthru&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=2015-09-11:%20Our%20Very%20Modern%20Ancient%20Stitch%20Scarf&utm_term=Normal%20Recipients


That's really pretty!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Received this in my mail, a lovely scarf pattern. Might be a good scarf for me to start in a couple months.
> 
> http://www.purlbee.com/2015/09/11/ancient-stitch-scarf/?utm_source=Sailthru&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=2015-09-11:%20Our%20Very%20Modern%20Ancient%20Stitch%20Scarf&utm_term=Normal%20Recipients


That's pretty, thanks for posting the link.


----------



## Railyn (Apr 2, 2013)

Dear friends, I finally have a computer after what seems like a long time. The company that was to install the computer in the new house got things messed up so we have been without TV, computer and phone for over a week. The man came today to hook up the computer, etc. and found that all the lines to the house had been cut. His guess was the wire was stolen for the copper. That seems to be a popular crime here.
We had a stressful move as all moves are and we have everything under one roof now and the keys turned in on the old home. I think we are going to enjoy this house very much. It seems to meet our needs nicely. Nothing fancy but we aren't fancy people. The unpacking is taking forever as my sore ankle has been very sore and DH has not been well this week. His balance is terrible. So far no falls but he stumbles a lot. Parkinson's is cruel.
Knitting and other fun things are on hold until most of the unpacking is done and there is a lot to do. We moved so quickly that we didn't sort out discards so are doing so on this end and it does take time.
It is late and I do need to get to bed but wanted to check in tonight. I have missed KTP very much the past couple of weeks. Warm hugs to all. Marilyn


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Just finished reading last week ktp and caught up here now.

Sam another wonderful opening. The ladies who help out and post summaries are angels.&#128519;

Cheri so glad to see you again. Thankful you are home and recovering. Feet up, relax and knit.&#9786;

There was a classic car show on the main street downtown. Prob took about 30 pics or so. Greg, Gage and I went down early to avoid the crowd. Post a few of my fave.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Railyn said:


> Dear friends, I finally have a computer after what seems like a long time. The company that was to install the computer in the new house got things messed up so we have been without TV, computer and phone for over a week. The man came today to hook up the computer, etc. and found that all the lines to the house had been cut. His guess was the wire was stolen for the copper. That seems to be a popular crime here.
> We had a stressful move as all moves are and we have everything under one roof now and the keys turned in on the old home. I think we are going to enjoy this house very much. It seems to meet our needs nicely. Nothing fancy but we aren't fancy people. The unpacking is taking forever as my sore ankle has been very sore and DH has not been well this week. His balance is terrible. So far no falls but he stumbles a lot. Parkinson's is cruel.
> Knitting and other fun things are on hold until most of the unpacking is done and there is a lot to do. We moved so quickly that we didn't sort out discards so are doing so on this end and it does take time.
> It is late and I do need to get to bed but wanted to check in tonight. I have missed KTP very much the past couple of weeks. Warm hugs to all. Marilyn


It is so nice to hear from you! I am glad you are finally moved to the new house. Grrr as to the lines cut for the phone, tv and computer. There is a lot of that around here also, because of the price for copper recycling. It got pretty bad with people breaking into houses and stealing the copper plumbing pipes. It seems to have slowed down a little here, unless I have just not heard about it.

Take your time with the unpacking. Do what must be done, and then work on the rest a little at a time. I am sorry your ankle has been so sore. I know several people with Parkensons. I am so sorry that your DH has it.

Visit with us as you can.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Just finished reading last week ktp and caught up here now.
> 
> Sam another wonderful opening. The ladies who help out and post summaries are angels.😇
> 
> ...


I would avoid the crowds, too. Love that '48 Ford!


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> I would avoid the crowds, too. Love that '48 Ford!


You and me both👍💙


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

continuous healing energy zooming your way gwen to surround you in warm healing goodness - i do agree - give me the good stuff when i am in pain. you take care of you. --- sam --- we need a picture of the dress - when is the wedding?



Gweniepooh said:


> Thank you Sam and everyone else for the gentle hugs and well wishes. I'll gladly accept the bubble wrap. I'd laugh but ribs hurt too much. Sam my orthopedist appointment is mon. morning at 7:40 (ugh too early)
> 
> Machristie enjor "rush" at the soroity house.
> 
> ...


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Railyn said:


> Dear friends, I finally have a computer after what seems like a long time. The company that was to install the computer in the new house got things messed up so we have been without TV, computer and phone for over a week. The man came today to hook up the computer, etc. and found that all the lines to the house had been cut. His guess was the wire was stolen for the copper. That seems to be a popular crime here.
> We had a stressful move as all moves are and we have everything under one roof now and the keys turned in on the old home. I think we are going to enjoy this house very much. It seems to meet our needs nicely. Nothing fancy but we aren't fancy people. The unpacking is taking forever as my sore ankle has been very sore and DH has not been well this week. His balance is terrible. So far no falls but he stumbles a lot. Parkinson's is cruel.
> Knitting and other fun things are on hold until most of the unpacking is done and there is a lot to do. We moved so quickly that we didn't sort out discards so are doing so on this end and it does take time.
> It is late and I do need to get to bed but wanted to check in tonight. I have missed KTP very much the past couple of weeks. Warm hugs to all. Marilyn


Good to hav eyou back Marilyn.
Some knitting out for when you need to relax won't go astray. And times of relaxation are essential.
Its great that you feel as though the house will be comfortable for you both already despite the mess of moving.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

not sure what i did - your quiet days make me tired just reading about them. --- sam



Poledra65 said:


> Hi Sam and everyone, I'm finally here, still need to get caught up on last week, but I don't know how well that will work, so Margaret, Kate, and Julie, thank you so very much for the summaries, they really do help.
> 
> Today was going to be a fairly quiet day at home, other than going to Marlas to transplant her strawberries, but...
> She picked me up and we went to the library, then we went to the nursery to see if the Hibiscus were on sale yet, they were half off, yay! so I got David 2 of them, and Marla got 2, and I got an apple tree to replace the one in the back yard that is dying a slow death. Then we headed off to Scottsbluff to run to Safeway so that Marla could get some groceries, and we stopped at the Pfaff store,  they do layaway,  had a really good conversation with the daughter of the owner, so we are going to go in on Thursday and put the one I want on layaway, $399 and Marla and David are going to split it and it will be my Christmas present, David said as long as it was a good machine that will last, I do love my husband.
> ...


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Good night all.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Just finished reading last week ktp and caught up here now.
> 
> Sam another wonderful opening. The ladies who help out and post summaries are angels.😇
> 
> ...


The street looks appropriate for the old cars as well, some nice looking cars there.

Was walking into the city today to meet Maryanne for lunch when I came across an African thing going on in the centre square of our city. Food stalls from a number of different countries along with some dancing and singing. Nice food and loved the music etc- left when they decided it was time for the speeches. Did hear a number of politicians talking but shut off so no idea what any of them were saying. Unlikely to be anything too interesting though!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that is a lovely pattern - they are using a bulky yarn which is lovely but i have several skeins of a peach bamboo/silk blend maybe a dk or sport weight which i would like to use - might be interesting to see the difference a lighter yarn makes. thanks caren. --- sam



NanaCaren said:


> Received this in my mail, a lovely scarf pattern. Might be a good scarf for me to start in a couple months.
> 
> http://www.purlbee.com/2015/09/11/ancient-stitch-scarf/?utm_source=Sailthru&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=2015-09-11:%20Our%20Very%20Modern%20Ancient%20Stitch%20Scarf&utm_term=Normal%20Recipients


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i think it would be great to have a couple of hives. --- sam



darowil said:


> I've been thinking of Valerie for the last few days. At the SHow last week Maryanne and I went an saw some bee hives and we were given a little talk about bees. A group of people place beehives on rooftops and gardens around the city for a charge and do all the looking after the hives and collecting the honey. They keep some of the honey and give the rest to the owners of the property the bees are on.
> Apparently the Queesn Bee determines the tyoe of workers she has. So a good queen will mean the bees are much less likely to sting. The woman telling us about the bees siad that the last Queen Bee they got they got from New SOuth Wales (the state Denise lives in) and cost around $500


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

if you need any ideas for seattle let me know - you could even meet up with katynora (am i right on that?) - and have a mini yarn hop - there are several lovely shops in seattle. --- sam



Poledra65 said:


> It is amazing, we are a very close knit family aren't we? I'm hoping that one of these summers when David and I make it through Utah again, we'll maybe get to visit for a couple hours, I think we are going to go to Seattle for a week next summer, in September or sometime.
> I hope that the fires are out soon.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that is great news about norine and i know your news is going to be just as great - you've got tons of prayers being said on your behalf. we have your back 24/7. --- sam



Bubba Love said:


> I would like to say thanks ,to the wonderful people who take time from their busy week ,to make the tea party start off great every week !
> I really enjoy my time here with so many beautiful friends 💖
> To know one has prayer support just for asking or when there is a known need,I s a true blessing! Thank you all so much!💗
> I found out today that Norine is alright very server heartburn , they kept her all night until early this morning . (I know the prayers helped)
> To my friends still with needs ,I will lift you all up in my prayers ! Jackie


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

darowil said:


> You'll have lots of spare time in a couple of months with nothing much happening so why not.
> I read the Knitty article linked to it- and ended up confused at one point. The author said that one thing that inidcated that knitting camef rom the ISlamic world was that we knit from right to left the same way they write. Don't we knit from left to right like we write? Unless we are knitting left handed? Or did I read the article wrong?
> The scarf does look lovely- might well do it sometime- and like 2 sided ones. Not that I wear them too often. But many people do so I could easily do something with it.


Yes I will have time on my hands during the week, on weekends we are going to do a bit of remodeling. 
Unless it meant knitting from the left needle to the right one. I haven't read the article yet.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

yeah marilyn - moved - that is one obstacle out of the way - you can take you time with the unpacking and getting rid of - the important thing is you and dh take care of yourselves - it will all get unpacked eventually. tons of healing energy zooming to surround you and dh to ease the aches and pains. --- sam



Railyn said:


> Dear friends, I finally have a computer after what seems like a long time. The company that was to install the computer in the new house got things messed up so we have been without TV, computer and phone for over a week. The man came today to hook up the computer, etc. and found that all the lines to the house had been cut. His guess was the wire was stolen for the copper. That seems to be a popular crime here.
> We had a stressful move as all moves are and we have everything under one roof now and the keys turned in on the old home. I think we are going to enjoy this house very much. It seems to meet our needs nicely. Nothing fancy but we aren't fancy people. The unpacking is taking forever as my sore ankle has been very sore and DH has not been well this week. His balance is terrible. So far no falls but he stumbles a lot. Parkinson's is cruel.
> Knitting and other fun things are on hold until most of the unpacking is done and there is a lot to do. We moved so quickly that we didn't sort out discards so are doing so on this end and it does take time.
> It is late and I do need to get to bed but wanted to check in tonight. I have missed KTP very much the past couple of weeks. Warm hugs to all. Marilyn


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

great pictures - love the red car - have you been in "i love chocolate!? --- sam



gagesmom said:


> Just finished reading last week ktp and caught up here now.
> 
> Sam another wonderful opening. The ladies who help out and post summaries are angels.😇
> 
> ...


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> that is a lovely pattern - they are using a bulky yarn which is lovely but i have several skeins of a peach bamboo/silk blend maybe a dk or sport weight which i would like to use - might be interesting to see the difference a lighter yarn makes. thanks caren. --- sam


You are mst welcome! I would use a DK or sport weight for mine as well. Oh the peach sounds a good choice. 👍👍😍 I am thinking teal or purple, of course I'll have to do a swatch of both to see how I like it. The width and length are part of what made me want to make this scarf.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

with a lighter weight scarf i don't think it will be quiet as wide. --- sam



NanaCaren said:


> You are mst welcome! I would use a DK or sport weight for mine as well. Oh the peach sounds a good choice. 👍👍😍 I am thinking teal or purple, of course I'll have to do a swatch of both to see how I like it. The width and length are part of what made me want to make this scarf.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> That's really pretty!


👍 thanks now to make mine turn out that good. 😁


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> with a lighter weight scarf i don't think it will be quiet as wide. --- sam


I will add extra repeats to it so it is as wide. I added extra repeats when I made the traveling vine scarf from Julie's class. I stopped once it reached 5 feet. Hmmm I should block it one day.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> That's pretty, thanks for posting the link.


You are most welcome. I do hope others give it a try.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

thewren said:


> sonja - here is something to practice your crochet with. --- sam
> 
> http://thewhoot.com.au/newsletter/crochet-peppermint-swirl-afghan?utm_source=The+WHOot+Daily+Mail&utm_campaign=8665da8212-RSS_Feed_v4_custom&utm_medium=email&utm_term=0_bb6c322de2-8665da8212-60616885


That is a beautiful afghan Sam


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

machriste said:


> So glad to hear you are home. Continuing prayers for healing.


I too are glad that you are home and hope you make a full recovery


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> There was a classic car show on the main street downtown. Prob took about 30 pics or so. Greg, Gage and I went down early to avoid the crowd. Post a few of my fave.


Can't blame you wanting to avoid the crowds.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

NanaCaren said:


> Received this in my mail, a lovely scarf pattern. Might be a good scarf for me to start in a couple months.
> 
> http://www.purlbee.com/2015/09/11/ancient-stitch-scarf/?utm_source=Sailthru&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=2015-09-11:%20Our%20Very%20Modern%20Ancient%20Stitch%20Scarf&utm_term=Normal%20Recipients


That's a beautiful scarf Caren . Think I will take a look at the pattern 
Thank you for the link


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

now i really am going to bed. --- sam


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Just marking my spot. Thanks again for another week at the TP. I am about 4 pages to go on last week and havent started reading this one yet.

GWEN.... I just read about you fall while trying to do a good deed for a puppy. Oh dear. Take care and I hope you dont have too much pain. 

Sonja.... you are going great with the crochet. Like a professional.

Hugs to everyone. Cant remember what else I wanted to say from last week.

RE ... Fairy floss, cotton candy, candy floss..... I looked up the history of it and it seem that it was originally call Fairy Floss! So the Aussies are the ones that have held the original name! Here is a link.....
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cotton_candy


----------



## mags7 (Jul 28, 2011)

pearlone said:


> Hello everyone. I am back home and so blessed to be here. I do want to thank everyone for their prayers, cards, and emails. Thank you Prayer Warriors for all the prayers. They were answered and I am so grateful. I have missed being here with you all. I will be reading more than writing for awhile longer as I have a long recupative period ahead of me. Will try to keep up as best as I can. I am way behind on the chatter, off for almost a month or so. Hope all is well with everyone. Love you all. Purly


Good to see you posting. Hope your recuperation goes steady and well.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Just marking my spot. Thanks again for another week at the TP. I am about 4 pages to go on last week and havent started reading this one yet.
> 
> GWEN.... I just read about you fall while trying to do a good deed for a puppy. Oh dear. Take care and I hope you dont have too much pain.
> 
> ...


eliminating the 's'.


----------



## mags7 (Jul 28, 2011)

Railyn said:


> Dear friends, I finally have a computer after what seems like a long time. The company that was to install the computer in the new house got things messed up so we have been without TV, computer and phone for over a week. The man came today to hook up the computer, etc. and found that all the lines to the house had been cut. His guess was the wire was stolen for the copper. That seems to be a popular crime here.
> We had a stressful move as all moves are and we have everything under one roof now and the keys turned in on the old home. I think we are going to enjoy this house very much. It seems to meet our needs nicely. Nothing fancy but we aren't fancy people. The unpacking is taking forever as my sore ankle has been very sore and DH has not been well this week. His balance is terrible. So far no falls but he stumbles a lot. Parkinson's is cruel.
> Knitting and other fun things are on hold until most of the unpacking is done and there is a lot to do. We moved so quickly that we didn't sort out discards so are doing so on this end and it does take time.
> It is late and I do need to get to bed but wanted to check in tonight. I have missed KTP very much the past couple of weeks. Warm hugs to all. Marilyn


Good to see that you got moved and are liking your new home. You can take your time now getting settled.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Railyn, all the best in your new home. 

Gwen, hope you mend quickly---so sorry that happened to you and hope you get some help with the medical bills. 

Purly - so good to see you posting - still in my prayers and sending gentle hugs.

Caren - have fun with the remodeling. I finally did the last of our major indoor redo by finally finding and ordering the downstairs furniture to go along with DH's recliner. I finally found what I wanted in fabric I wanted for the price I wanted (Labor Day sales were great with free financing). It will be November before it's all here, but with just the drapes to go in the living room; I'm pretty sure it will all be ready for our big Thanksgiving meal. The seafoam green and cherry red living room furniture is due in about 2 weeks so getting very excited about that. We'll finish landscaping this next week since the weather has turned so cool. Rainy and yucky these past two days.

We spent the evening roaming around downtown Chicago with my niece and her husband from Houston. He was taking a seminar and she got to come along. It was great seeing them. We had drinks and appetizers in one place, dinner at another and then dessert & coffee back at their hotel. We got to show them quite a bit of the Chicago Loop. Dinner was at a new English Pub (Elephant and Castle) and it was all as good as what we experienced in London. 

Haven't been able to sleep, but am heading off again for now. DD, DGS will be doing a super mud(der) run tomorrow and DH is driving them. I was going to go, but not now since I haven't slept. Should be a very quiet day to finally get some work done now that eyes are pretty much all better except for some major bags and mouth is feeling better after some dental work. More dental work next week.

You all are in my thoughts and prayers. Betty, sure hope your pain management is effective--miss you.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

sugarsugar said:


> Just marking my spot. Thanks again for another week at the TP. I am about 4 pages to go on last week and havent started reading this one yet.
> 
> GWEN.... I just read about you fall while trying to do a good deed for a puppy. Oh dear. Take care and I hope you dont have too much pain.
> 
> ...


Thank you Cathy when you have a moment can you point me in the direction of the pattern for the blanket you are making as I thought it was pretty and might give it a try 
Sonja


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Do hope you manage some sleep Rookie!



RookieRetiree said:


> Railyn, all the best in your new home.
> 
> Gwen, hope you mend quickly---so sorry that happened to you and hope you get some help with the medical bills.
> 
> ...


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

mags7 said:


> Good to see that you got moved and are liking your new home. You can take your time now getting settled.


Railyn I Hope you will be happy in your new home and at least all the stress of searching for a home and moving are behind you now 
Sonja


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Railyn I Hope you will be happy in your new home and at least all the stress of searching for a home and moving are behind you now
> Sonja


As one who is still struggling to sort what to keep, and how to downsize further, you have all my sympathy, Railyn!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Thank you Cathy when you have a moment can you point me in the direction of the pattern for the blanket you are making as I thought it was pretty and might give it a try
> Sonja


 :thumbup: http://www.allfreecrochet.com/Baby-Afghan-Crochet-Patterns/Addicting-Crochet-Baby-Blanket

Knowing you will have it done in no time, unlike me who is just plodding along now and then. There is a useful video with it also. Have fun. 

There is a link on that page to take you to the written pattern.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Just marking my spot. Thanks again for another week at the TP. I am about 4 pages to go on last week and havent started reading this one yet.
> 
> GWEN.... I just read about you fall while trying to do a good deed for a puppy. Oh dear. Take care and I hope you dont have too much pain.
> 
> ...


Good old Aussies!!!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

I saw this on FB and thought it cute and funny...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Good one, Cathy!

ooops I am on a new page- referring to Cathy's quote from FB.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Railyn, all the best in your new home.
> 
> Gwen, hope you mend quickly---so sorry that happened to you and hope you get some help with the medical bills.
> 
> ...


Sounds like other than little sleep you are feeling better than recently. It helps you to enjoy time with others as well. Hope you managed some sleep.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

pacer said:


> Thanks for getting us started Sam. I was worried about you since I hadn't seen any posts from you. I guess it is better that the computer should be in the spa than you. We like it when you are well.


We sure do! We love hearing from you often Sam.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Thank you Sam and everyone else for the gentle hugs and well wishes. I'll gladly accept the bubble wrap. I'd laugh but ribs hurt too much. Sam my orthopedist appointment is mon. morning at 7:40 (ugh too early)
> 
> Machristie enjor "rush" at the soroity house.
> 
> ...


And ((((((BIG HUGS))))))) back.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Bubba Love said:


> I would like to say thanks ,to the wonderful people who take time from their busy week ,to make the tea party start off great every week !
> I really enjoy my time here with so many beautiful friends 💖
> To know one has prayer support just for asking or when there is a known need,I s a true blessing! Thank you all so much!💗
> I found out today that Norine is alright very server heartburn , they kept her all night until early this morning . (I know the prayers helped)
> To my friends still with needs ,I will lift you all up in my prayers ! Jackie


We really are a wonderful group and we are glad to have you with us. Many of us have gone through so so much and this is a wonderful place to come to for comfort, love and support.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> Good to hav eyou back Marilyn.
> Some knitting out for when you need to relax won't go astray. And times of relaxation are essential.
> Its great that you feel as though the house will be comfortable for you both already despite the mess of moving.


Ditto.....


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Good one, Cathy!
> 
> ooops I am on a new page- referring to Cathy's quote from FB.


 :thumbup: How are you Julie?

We had a lovely sunny day today.... 22c and tomorrow also.  But of course by Wed it is to be back down to 14c!

I had DD and Serena over for a couple of hours yesterday and also Thurs. Gosh that kid is funny. We were outside most of the time. She loved being out there.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> :thumbup: How are you Julie?
> 
> We had a lovely sunny day today.... 22c and tomorrow also.  But of course by Wed it is to be back down to 14c!
> 
> I had DD and Serena over for a couple of hours yesterday and also Thurs. Gosh that kid is funny. We were outside most of the time. She loved being out there.


Not too bad, thanks Cathy! still cold here- I think it was max 13 or 14 today- but there was also a chill wind. So glad DD came over with Serena- she is such a special little person!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> :thumbup: How are you Julie?
> 
> We had a lovely sunny day today.... 22c and tomorrow also.  But of course by Wed it is to be back down to 14c!
> 
> I had DD and Serena over for a couple of hours yesterday and also Thurs. Gosh that kid is funny. We were outside most of the time. She loved being out there.


We had 27 today and looking at 29 tomorrow. Definitely spring- almost too warm so early.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> That's a beautiful scarf Caren . Think I will take a look at the pattern
> Thank you for the link


You are welcome. I thought it would be something different to try.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> now i really am going to bed. --- sam


Hope you are still sleeping soundly. 😴😴


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Railyn, all the best in your new home.
> 
> Gwen, hope you mend quickly---so sorry that happened to you and hope you get some help with the medical bills.
> 
> ...


Thank you, it will be interesting. I imagine you are well ready to have the redo finished. Can't wait to see photos of the finished project. 
We are working at mum's this weekend BIL is putting in a ramp, the rest of us will help when needed. Mum is also decluttering, the great grandkids are not sure they like granny getting rid of things they see all the time. 
Sounds like you had a wonderful evening, good company good food. 
I was up until after 2am, just couldn't sleep either. A quiet day is always good after a night of unrest, enjoy the time alone.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> We had 27 today and looking at 29 tomorrow. Definitely spring- almost too warm so early.


I must admit 29c is a bit sudden just yet especially if you are going to have the 14c and 16c that we are forecast for most of next week.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> As one who is still struggling to sort what to keep, and how to downsize further, you have all my sympathy, Railyn!


Good luck in downsizing further, you both have my sympathy. It is so much easier when there is no deadline to be done by. Yesterday was spent with two of my daughters going through all my baking pans and cake decorating things. I told them if they decide they are not using them, please feel obligated to get rid of them. I can't believe I had so many different muffin pans and so many different shapes and sizes. 😱😱😳


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

thewren said:


> great pictures - love the red car - have you been in "i love chocolate!? --- sam


Not going to lie Sam. Many many many many times.❤❤❤


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Love it Cathy &#128512;


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Do hope you manage some sleep Rookie!


None, yet, but it will come.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

sugarsugar said:


> :thumbup: http://www.allfreecrochet.com/Baby-Afghan-Crochet-Patterns/Addicting-Crochet-Baby-Blanket
> 
> Knowing you will have it done in no time, unlike me who is just plodding along now and then. There is a useful video with it also. Have fun.
> 
> There is a link on that page to take you to the written pattern.


Thank you Cathy , I was just going to plod along too , the video is not working just now but I read the pattern and I understand it now if I can just get my clumsy hands to cooperate with me should be ok 
I found a lovely little top to try hopefully I will have enough yarn to make it to match the shoes 
Sonja


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Melody, I love the looks of your town and DH would love the car show; I wonder if his 1967 chevy convertible would make it all the way there from Chicago and we could come check it out in person. So glad you are getting orders and hope that it's at a nice pace which isn't causing you deadline anxieties. I hope there's some extra cash for you & the household, too. Is Gage settling into school? I hope he makes lots of friends.

I always loved being at our kids' campuses during the Fall with football and lots of other events going on. Have a great time during "rush" week and hope that all goes well; sounds like you're liking your new life adventure.

Daralene, thinking of you and your family. I"m so glad your DS is there to visit and spend some time with Grandma.

I've decided to leave the housework alone and put some beef stew in the crockpot (it was only 57F this a.m. and there is still some moisture left from yesterday) and try to crochet a spider web and make some more knitted pumpkins and autumn leaves to replace those that I gave away last year. I'm just in a mood to do a little Fall/Halloween decorating. Does anyone have a pattern for a 3-D stuffed haunted house?

Sonja - the little shoes are precious; you're doing so well with crochet.

Caren - that is a very pretty scarf; I have about 2' to go on my Travelling vine scarf; I'll try to block it, but since it's made out of milk fibers and acrylic, it may not block so well.

Has anyone begun Christmas crafting?


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Just heard from MARIANNE she's at airport waiting to board flight home. Said she ended up going to ER after wreck; had a concusion. Is bruised up but cleared to fly.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

sugarsugar said:


> I saw this on FB and thought it cute and funny...


That's cute I ve always said and still say I'm going to wait till there floors are lovely and clean , walk through mud then walk all over their floors 👣
Sonja


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Marilyn so glad you are pleased with the new home. Take your time getting settled in and be careful.


Railyn said:


> Dear friends, I finally have a computer after what seems like a long time. The company that was to install the computer in the new house got things messed up so we have been without TV, computer and phone for over a week. The man came today to hook up the computer, etc. and found that all the lines to the house had been cut. His guess was the wire was stolen for the copper. That seems to be a popular crime here.
> We had a stressful move as all moves are and we have everything under one roof now and the keys turned in on the old home. I think we are going to enjoy this house very much. It seems to meet our needs nicely. Nothing fancy but we aren't fancy people. The unpacking is taking forever as my sore ankle has been very sore and DH has not been well this week. His balance is terrible. So far no falls but he stumbles a lot. Parkinson's is cruel.
> Knitting and other fun things are on hold until most of the unpacking is done and there is a lot to do. We moved so quickly that we didn't sort out discards so are doing so on this end and it does take time.
> It is late and I do need to get to bed but wanted to check in tonight. I have missed KTP very much the past couple of weeks. Warm hugs to all. Marilyn


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Just heard from MARIANNE she's at airport waiting to board flight home. Said she ended up going to ER after wreck; had a concusion. Is bruised up but cleared to fly.


Oh my, she's certainly had a bad time. Glad she's on her way back home and is okay. I was worried that there would be something that would show up a day or two after the accident. I hope there aren't any hassles with expenses, etc. and that the other driver had insurance. Do you know if that driver survived the heart attack/accident and how he/she is doing?

You've certainly had an eventful week too. Hope you're okay to enjoy the wedding.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

gagesmom said:


> Not going to lie Sam. Many many many many times.❤❤❤


That looks like my kind of shop . I would also be a regular customer 😍
Sonja


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Will be careful Sam. Silly but the date for wedding is still not confirmed for cousin. hopefully the end of Oci. but definitly before end of year.


thewren said:


> continuous healing energy zooming your way gwen to surround you in warm healing goodness - i do agree - give me the good stuff when i am in pain. you take care of you. --- sam --- we need a picture of the dress - when is the wedding?


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Here's a photo I took while going through the fabric samples for the loveseat and sofa that are going downstairs in the family room. I needed something that wouldn't show the wear and tear and be pretty sturdy to stand up to our use since we spend most of our time down there. The recliner was purchased at one store -- it's the only one that DH fit into comfortably without being an overstuffed large chair and I picked out that diamond pattern thinking that I would coordinate something in burgundy/gray to go with it. But then my sister gave me the beautiful hand knitted green & tan throw and I love how it looks in the room so I went with fabric for the sofa and loveseat that would coordinate with the chair, but also allow for some more accents in the tan and green. I like it from the small sample, just hope the large pieces don't become overwhelming. The diamonds in each fabric are almost the exact same color and shape and being from totally different stores and manufacturers, I think it came out pretty lucky.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Ditto from me too. {{{HUGS}}}


thewren said:


> that is great news about norine and i know your news is going to be just as great - you've got tons of prayers being said on your behalf. we have your back 24/7. --- sam


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

RookieRetiree said:


> Melody, I love the looks of your town and DH would love the car show; I wonder if his 1967 chevy convertible would make it all the way there from Chicago and we could come check it out in person. So glad you are getting orders and hope that it's at a nice pace which isn't causing you deadline anxieties. I hope there's some extra cash for you & the household, too. Is Gage settling into school? I hope he makes lots of friends.
> 
> I always loved being at our kids' campuses during the Fall with football and lots of other events going on. Have a great time during "rush" week and hope that all goes well; sounds like you're liking your new life adventure.
> 
> ...


Thank you rookie 
I'm glad your eyes are feeling better
I don't have a pattern for a haunted house but if you go on Frankie brown site on ravelry she has a pattern for a house that you could maybe use and adjust it 
As for Christmas crafting , I've made a list does that count as starting 😄
Sonja


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I asked about the other driver and she did not know.


RookieRetiree said:


> Oh my, she's certainly had a bad time. Glad she's on her way back home and is okay. I was worried that there would be something that would show up a day or two after the accident. I hope there aren't any hassles with expenses, etc. and that the other driver had insurance. Do you know if that driver survived the heart attack/accident and how he/she is doing?
> 
> You've certainly had an eventful week too. Hope you're okay to enjoy the wedding.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

I read the article about the candy, seems pretty funny 2 dentists hada lot to do with marketing it, looking for business, lol 


sugarsugar said:


> Just marking my spot. Thanks again for another week at the TP. I am about 4 pages to go on last week and havent started reading this one yet.
> 
> GWEN.... I just read about you fall while trying to do a good deed for a puppy. Oh dear. Take care and I hope you dont have too much pain.
> 
> ...


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Marilyn, so glad to hear you've got moved & like the new house. Try not to over do with the unpacking, remember, it will wait for you.

Cathy, love the when I am older poem, I've seen it before.

Gwen, how are you doing today? Hope the pain meds let you get some rest. I'm glad Marianne is well enough to fly home, what an ordeal. Hope she won't have any bills from the accident, it would really not be right if someone runs into you to be stuck with hospital bills.

I haven't really started any Christmas crafting, a couple of scarfs I've made may get gifted though. The gifts I've decided on so far are sewing so won't take as long. My niece & nephew apparently would like leather mitts, those will be the first I tackle. Then coat for GS & bunny hugs for both GKs.

Jackie, I'm glad your SIL just had indigestion, I. Sure a " pink lady" had her feeling much better quickly. Before anyone asks, a pink lady is a combo of Pepto Bismo & something to sooth the burning.

Well, must get moving, supposed to be another beautiful day here, I want to get anther big pot of beets cooked & maybe clean up some of the garden. Too wet as yet to start pulling things so will get the beets going.
I bought stuff yesterday to make green tomato mincemeat but I think I will wait a day or 2 before starting that, may as well do the outside work while it's nice.
Tonight we are invited to a party St the neighbors, she's turning 60 today. 
I have to get a card to son & DIl, their anniversary is today, I usually include $$ for them to go out for supper.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> That's cute I ve always said and still say I'm going to wait till there floors are lovely and clean , walk through mud then walk all over their floors 👣
> Sonja


I was so glad when my boys got big enough not to come in the porch with their muddy rubber boots & shake/kick until they came off, must have been 2 feet up the walls :roll: , Some things I don't miss :lol:


----------



## Bubba Love (Apr 18, 2015)

My little "grand" baby is two today &#127874;&#127874; what a blessing she is to us!


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Bubba, beautiful grand baby.
Gwen, thank you for update on Marianne. Healing energy sent her way.


----------



## Bubba Love (Apr 18, 2015)

Thank you she is one of three beautiful Blessings &#128151;&#128151;&#128151;


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Bubba Love said:


> My little "grand" baby is two today 🎂🎂 what a blessing she is to us!


Adorable...a true blessing.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bubba Love said:


> My little "grand" baby is two today 🎂🎂 what a blessing she is to us!


Jackie your granddaughter is beautiful 
Happy birthday Sarah 
Sonja


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

Bubba Love said:


> My little "grand" baby is two today 🎂🎂 what a blessing she is to us!


Look at that face! She could be a little model!!! Grandchildren are true blessings.


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

I made pancakes and bacon for breakfast and then cut Don's hair, started a load of bed linens in the washer and have 2 trays of basil drying just now. Think I'll knit a bit on Aurora's afghan before I find whatever else needs doing today.

So glad that Marianne is on her way home and praying that the concussion heals uneventfully for her. Lord love a duck, but she has apparently hung around with Gwen and Sam 'way too much and is now taking after them and their graceful ways.
LOL

Have a good weekend, everyone.

Ohio Joy


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jheiens said:


> I made pancakes and bacon for breakfast and then cut Don's hair, started a load of bed linens in the washer and have 2 trays of basil drying just now. Think I'll knit a bit on Aurora's afghan before I find whatever else needs doing today.
> 
> So glad that Marianne is on her way home and praying that the concusion heals uneventfully for her. Lord love duck, but she has apparently hung around with Gwen and Sam 'way too much and is now taking after them and their graceful ways.
> LOL
> ...


I know that one , Joy as 'Lord love a duck'!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! But I agree with your sentiments.


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

So do I, Julie, but sometimes my fingers think that they are connected to that predictive mode some of you all have on your PCs. They seem to ignore what my brain is saying and type as they see fit. LOL

Ohio Joy


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jheiens said:


> So do I, Julie, but sometimes my fingers think that they are connected to that predictive mode some of you all have on your PCs. They seem to ignore what my brain is saying and type as they see fit. LOL
> 
> Ohio Joy


Oh my dear- I DON'T have predictive text on this computer- and I am not clever enough and my phone WON'T connect to the internet- partly because I am scared of the cost, and partly because I set my phone number as my default for G.Mail, and neither I not Telecom's technicians have been able to get my email function to work.


----------



## KatyNora (Apr 10, 2011)

thewren said:


> if you need any ideas for seattle let me know - you could even meet up with katynora (am i right on that?) - and have a mini yarn hop - there are several lovely shops in seattle. --- sam


Absolutely!! And I'm pretty sure we could convince Miss Pam to join us as well.  Just let us know when you're coming, Poledra, and we'll roll out the red carpet.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

for those of you having trouble with some shut-eye - this might help.

Cant Fall Asleep, Even If Your Life Depends On It? Try These 12 Inspired Tips --- By Linda B. White, MD
Published Feb 28, 2014

Ill sleep when Im dead, sang singer-songwriter Warren Zevon. So did Bon Jovi and The Cure and other bands. Sleepy? Thats whats caffeine (and other stimulants) are for, right?

Wrongalthough caffeine can be a useful tool. Also, the dead dont sleep.

Furthermore, your health, well-being, and your very life depend on adequate sleep. The average person needs about 8 hours. You know youve gotten enough when you awake feeling refreshed and can stay alert through the day.

Unfortunately, more than one in three Americans fail to get enough sleep. The consequences are dire. Lets start with death. Routinely sleeping less than 7 hours or more than 9 hours a night increases mortality rates. Thats because sleep disturbance has widespread effects on the body.
Chronic sleep deprivation impairs immune function, raises susceptibility to infection, stirs up inflammation, and aggravates inflammatory conditions such as asthma, rheumatoid arthritis, and inflammatory bowel disease. It contributes to top causes of death, namely cardiovascular disease and type 2 diabetes. Night-shift workers may be at elevated risk for some cancers, notably breast cancer.
Oh, did I mention that short and long sleepers tend to gain weight? Being overweight and obese fuels chronic, life-robbing illnesses.

The sleepless also cause accidents, which lead to injuries and deaths. In one survey, almost 5 percent of Americans admitted to falling asleep at the wheel. Sleep loss can impair driving on par with alcoholic intoxication.

Poor sleep erodes mental and physical performance. Work productivity tanks; absenteeism goes up. Mood sours. Minor hassles become intolerable. Mental health challenges such as anxiety and depression may surface. Sleep disturbance is also a sign of anxiety and depression.

Take-home message: Take sleep seriously. What better time to start than National Sleep Awareness Week? The following simple strategies set the stage for healthy sleep.

1. Establish regular bedtimes and wake-up timeswith shuteye to feel good the next day.

2. Create a cozy bedroom environment. Block outside light with window shades. Cover light-emitting electronic devices, including clocks. Silence your phone.

3. Use your bed for sex and sleep only. Dont argue, pay bills, do homework, check email, text, watch TV, or anything else.

4. Limit naps to 30 minutes once a day. That said, naps definitely increase work productivity.

5. Drink only in moderation or not at all. Stop within a few hours of bedtime. Alcohol, though may help people fall asleep, tends to interfere with sleep later in the night.

6. Chill on the caffeine. It takes about five hours to clear half the caffeine you consume from your system, longer if you take hormonal contraceptives or are pregnant.

7. Keep a worry pad by your bed. If you fret in bed, jot it down. Tell yourself youll deal with it the morning. Replace that thought with something you feel grateful about.

8. Create soothing bedtime routines. Take a warm bath, plus or minus 10 drops of lavender essential oil (dispersed with your fingertips before you step in). Stretch. Meditate. Practice slow, deep breathingfour counts on the inhalation, four on the exhalation.

9. Try progressive muscle relaxation. Lie on your back. Sequentially tense and relax muscle groups: toes, feet, calves, thighs, buttocks, belly, back, hands, forearms, upper arms, shoulders, neck, cheeks and forehead. Scrunch your whole body into a ball. Lie back. Let go, appreciating the feel of relaxed muscles.

10. Visualize tranquility. When I cant sleep, I picture a particular beach in great sensory detail. I see an aquamarine ocean and azure sky, smell seaweed, hear waves lapping and palm fronds clapping, feel warm sand and sun.

11. Remember that a period of middle-of-the night wakefulness is normal. Stay calm. If you dont fall back to sleep soon, get out of bed. Do something boring until you feel sleepy.

12. If you have persistent sleep problems, tell your doctor. A variety of treatments can relieve insomnia. Examples include cognitive behavioral therapy, mindfulness-based stress reduction, yoga, and herbs such as valerian and hops.

http://www.everydayhealth.com/columns/white-seeber-grogan-the-remedy-chicks/cant-fall-asleep-even-if-your-life-depends-on-it/?pos=1&xid=nl_EverydayHealthHeartHealth_20150911


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

very cute. i'm so glad we men would never act like that. --- sam



sugarsugar said:


> I saw this on FB and thought it cute and funny...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i'll take the 29c any day of the week. it is mid60's here again today - i almost turned on the heat - went to bed and took a nap (and got warm) instead. --- sam



sugarsugar said:


> I must admit 29c is a bit sudden just yet especially if you are going to have the 14c and 16c that we are forecast for most of next week.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

will be nice for her to get home and rest a little. --- sam



Gweniepooh said:


> Just heard from MARIANNE she's at airport waiting to board flight home. Said she ended up going to ER after wreck; had a concusion. Is bruised up but cleared to fly.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i think gin should go well in the "pink lady". --- sam



Bonnie7591 said:


> Marilyn, so glad to hear you've got moved & like the new house. Try not to over do with the unpacking, remember, it will wait for you.
> 
> Cathy, love the when I am older poem, I've seen it before.
> 
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

she is a cutie. --- sam



Bubba Love said:


> My little "grand" baby is two today 🎂🎂 what a blessing she is to us!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

thewren said:


> that is a lovely pattern - they are using a bulky yarn which is lovely but i have several skeins of a peach bamboo/silk blend maybe a dk or sport weight which i would like to use - might be interesting to see the difference a lighter yarn makes. thanks caren. --- sam


You might try doubling the yarn to see what happens.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

thewren said:


> if you need any ideas for seattle let me know - you could even meet up with katynora (am i right on that?) - and have a mini yarn hop - there are several lovely shops in seattle. --- sam


I only made it to the one by Pike Market, but I loved that one! I can't remember the name of it, but I am sure you know it, Sam.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

thewren said:


> that is great news about norine and i know your news is going to be just as great - you've got tons of prayers being said on your behalf. we have your back 24/7. --- sam


Ditto


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> 👍 thanks now to make mine turn out that good. 😁


You will. You knit beautifully.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Just heard from MARIANNE she's at airport waiting to board flight home. Said she ended up going to ER after wreck; had a concusion. Is bruised up but cleared to fly.


I was afraid of that. Glad she went to the ER and is cleared to fly home.

How are you doing? I hope you didn't end up with a concussion from your fall, in addition to the wrist and ribs. Hope you are not in too much pain.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> That's cute I ve always said and still say I'm going to wait till there floors are lovely and clean , walk through mud then walk all over their floors 👣
> Sonja


 :XD: :XD:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Bubba Love said:


> My little "grand" baby is two today 🎂🎂 what a blessing she is to us!


She is a very pretty little girl!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Little Sarah is lovely! I have a Sarah, also (she was two in June). 

I've had a concussion once in my life, and that was more than enough! Hope Marianne is mending well.

I started on the sashing for my grandmother's quilt blocks today...haven't had a sewing project make me this nervous in years! :shock:


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Haven't finished last week's TP but thought I'd race over here and mark my spot. You're already up to page 10. 

Sam, recipes are great, as usual. Am bookmarking cuke recipes for skin. Need all the help I can get. Love desserts too so I'll keep those in mind.

Kate, Darowil and Julie...all of you are great at keeping us up to date on activities, photos, etc. Thank you.

I'll go back to reading now.


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Just checking in and reporting a beautiful fall day. Bummer though as my flytying vise broke and I have spent the morning sending the parts off to be repaired. Thankfully, I have another one whose parts fit, so I've robbed that one to place it's head on my bench vise. So much for getting much of the Christmas orders done today. 
But, all is otherwise well. Prayers and good thoughts for those in sorrow. Loved the darling picture of Sarah.


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Hey, y'all!!

It's cold here. We've been below 60F degrees all day and they are dropping rapidly right now. It's been raining since last night and the weatherman says to expect temps to fall down to about mid-40s tonight and that is for the large city south of us about 30 miles--with a lot of pavement and concrete buildings to hold the heat. Far warmer usually than we are out here in the country and we actually live ''in town.''

I suspect that Don should have cleared the garden of everything even approaching ripe enough to eat. We may not have much edible by the time the ground dries enough to walk on it again.

Has anyone heard from Marianne?

Susan and I have decided to make some pesto tomorrow so I've stopped drying for today. Managed to get 7 or 8 trays ready for storage. Golly, does the downstairs smell delicious! I've set some tomatoes marinating in basil, olive oil, and balsamic vinegar with some slivers of sweet yellow onions for dinner/supper tomorrow.

Need to find something to fill the empty spot tonight. Tim and Susan have gone for pizza and will bring home something from there for Ben who is finishing his work week. Also need to finish preparing for Bible study tomorrow, so I may not get back tonight. We'll see.

Be careful out there, everybody.

Hugs, Ohio Joy


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Little Sarah is lovely! I have a Sarah, also (she was two in June).
> 
> I've had a concussion once in my life, and that was more than enough! Hope Marianne is mending well.
> 
> I started on the sashing for my grandmother's quilt blocks today...haven't had a sewing project make me this nervous in years! :shock:


Concussions are no fun. It has been a year and a half since mine. I still get headaches from it, and the Dr. said to expect to have them the rest of my life. Guess that is what I get for not ducking.

For as beautiful as your knitting is, you will do a beautiful job on your grandmother's quilt!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

jheiens said:


> Hey, y'all!!
> 
> It's cold here. We've been below 60F degrees all day and they are dropping rapidly right now. It's been raining since last night and the weatherman says to expect temps to fall down to about mid-40s tonight and that is for the large city south of us about 30 miles--with a lot of pavement and concrete buildings to hold the heat. Far warmer usually than we are out here in the country and we actually live ''in town.''
> 
> ...


It is 63 here, and raining again. I have not been out to see how much is in the rain gauge. I suspect quite a bit. Hope you dry out soon, and the garden survives. I can almost smell your yummy smells here! I have bread on it's second rise. We have been snacking on swiss cheese and crackers since M got home from work. That was lunch. Now I have to figure out supper. Hopefully, M will decide we will go out! With my luck, not. Oh well.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

5:15pm and just checking in now. It is a cold overcast day. Thankfully I don't need to go anywhere. I spent a few hours in the building laundry room. I was knitting away and could hear this little squeaky sound. It wasn't constant but I would hear it. I was at the dryer taking out clothes and what happens. A mouse shoots out and runs over my foot. Well the clothes went flying through the air and I screamed so loud. The landlord came running in and collapsed in laughter when he saw me on top of the table ( the for us to fold and stack laundry) swinging my cane and cursing like a sailor at the little rodent. He got rid of it and came back to help me down. Carried my basket up to our apartment and told Greg about my little scare. I thought I would pass out when I saw the little bugger sitting there staring at me across the room.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

I have spent the day working on decluttering the computer. I am going to have to put all of my knitting patterns on a flash drive. I have over 1 gig of patterns! Yikes! It is time for a back up, also, but will work on that tomorrow. Right now, I am running Avast anti-virus. It took an hour to run Malwarebytes. It has been running a little slow lately, and the latest solar flair is NOT helping it. The timer just went off. Time to go turn the heat up on the oven for the bread to bake. I am so glad that DD found this easy bread recipe. From start to finish, I can have 3 loaves of bread mixed, 2 rises, and baked in 3 hours! And the Kitchen Aid mixer does all the work of mixing and kneading.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

thewren said:


> thought some of you might find this interesting. --- sam
> 
> Cant Fall Asleep, Even If Your Life Depends On It? Try These 12 Inspired Tips
> By Linda B. White, MD
> ...


Like #3. Now if I can just find someone who feels the same. :lol:\

#4 - Does nodding off at the computer count?

#5 - Hmmmm :?:

#7 - Don't usually need to write it down. Can usually remember all through the night.

#10 -Wish I were there right now


----------



## Southern Gal (Apr 6, 2011)

my heat is broken tonight, my nephew, Keagan, the one with spina Bifida, had surgury on Wed. i can't begin to tell you how many surguries this made for him, he was a trooper, but this one was a toughie. it was his 20th birthday. he was doing fair, lots of pain, then they couldn't get his bowels to work and his mom called me last night and told me about it and i prayed and sent word around for more prayers, this morn, about 5:30, his mom, MOE called crying he had coded and they were doing CPR right them, so i alerted my mom and his step dad and younger bro and us all left in a flash, its a 2 hr drive, but we had our flasher on all the way and saw no blue lights and arived at the hosp. in about 1 1/2 hr or less. only to find that he was gone. they said he had no brain activity could not believe it. we stayed in the room while they did tests to see if he could be a donor, as he was very proud to have signed for this on his iD card, but sadly his heart just gave out, but they were able to take his body and retrieve the cornias and heart valves for someone. we stayed in the room with him for another hr after they cleaned him up. it looked like him just laying and sleeping like he has done since childhood in my back bedroom. His mom and her sister were the two nieces my parents and i raised, so he has lived with me part time and has always been here in and out when he decided he needed a break from the family, this yr has been tough, but i told him, i had a long ear whispering conversation with him and told him, his papaw was already in heaven waiting on him, and there would be no wheel chair and they would be watching the squirels and doing target practice and he would be walking with dad side by side. oh this is just not right, we lost dad in may, and i thought that was hard, but it doesn't compare to this. Tell your kids you love em and hug them often. his mom said the 3 days they were there they watched a lot of family type shows on the tv and she said he told her several times, i love you mom, she said it was like he knew something. just can't wrap my mind around this and my heart is so hurt. he got to do one yr at lyon college here in town, and loved it, had to take a semester off because of the health issues. I think God saw something in his future and said no this child has been through enough, time for him to fly with no pain. i have to think about it that way. love to you all. remember my family


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Southern Gal said:


> my heat is broken tonight, my nephew, Keagan, the one with spina Bifida, had surgury on Wed.
> 
> remember my family


Light & love to you all. I'm so very sorry.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Oh Donna I am so sorry to hear about your nephew, you must all be devastated. Far too young. {{{hugs}}}


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> 5:15pm and just checking in now. It is a cold overcast day. Thankfully I don't need to go anywhere. I spent a few hours in the building laundry room. I was knitting away and could hear this little squeaky sound. It wasn't constant but I would hear it. I was at the dryer taking out clothes and what happens. A mouse shoots out and runs over my foot. Well the clothes went flying through the air and I screamed so loud. The landlord came running in and collapsed in laughter when he saw me on top of the table ( the for us to fold and stack laundry) swinging my cane and cursing like a sailor at the little rodent. He got rid of it and came back to help me down. Carried my basket up to our apartment and told Greg about my little scare. I thought I would pass out when I saw the little bugger sitting there staring at me across the room.


 :shock: Oh no! I would have been right there with you screaming and sitting on that table. I am glad the landlord heard you and got rid of it. Nice of him to come back and help you down.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Donna, so sorry to hear of your DN passing. Healing energy for you and family.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Southern Gal said:


> my heat is broken tonight, my nephew, Keagan, the one with spina Bifida, had surgury on Wed. i can't begin to tell you how many surguries this made for him, he was a trooper, but this one was a toughie. it was his 20th birthday. he was doing fair, lots of pain, then they couldn't get his bowels to work and his mom called me last night and told me about it and i prayed and sent word around for more prayers, this morn, about 5:30, his mom, MOE called crying he had coded and they were doing CPR right them, so i alerted my mom and his step dad and younger bro and us all left in a flash, its a 2 hr drive, but we had our flasher on all the way and saw no blue lights and arived at the hosp. in about 1 1/2 hr or less. only to find that he was gone. they said he had no brain activity could not believe it. we stayed in the room while they did tests to see if he could be a donor, as he was very proud to have signed for this on his iD card, but sadly his heart just gave out, but they were able to take his body and retrieve the cornias and heart valves for someone. we stayed in the room with him for another hr after they cleaned him up. it looked like him just laying and sleeping like he has done since childhood in my back bedroom. His mom and her sister were the two nieces my parents and i raised, so he has lived with me part time and has always been here in and out when he decided he needed a break from the family, this yr has been tough, but i told him, i had a long ear whispering conversation with him and told him, his papaw was already in heaven waiting on him, and there would be no wheel chair and they would be watching the squirels and doing target practice and he would be walking with dad side by side. oh this is just not right, we lost dad in may, and i thought that was hard, but it doesn't compare to this. Tell your kids you love em and hug them often. his mom said the 3 days they were there they watched a lot of family type shows on the tv and she said he told her several times, i love you mom, she said it was like he knew something. just can't wrap my mind around this and my heart is so hurt. he got to do one yr at lyon college here in town, and loved it, had to take a semester off because of the health issues. I think God saw something in his future and said no this child has been through enough, time for him to fly with no pain. i have to think about it that way. love to you all. remember my family


Oh, Southerngal, I am so very sorry. I am in tears with you. You and your family are in my prayers for comfort and strength. Hugs.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Thank you Sam and everyone else for the gentle hugs and well wishes. I'll gladly accept the bubble wrap. I'd laugh but ribs hurt too much. Sam my orthopedist appointment is mon. morning at 7:40 (ugh too early)
> 
> The dress I ordered for cousins wedding arrived today. I need to try it on but right now ribs are too tender to put on undergarment for a proper fitting. hopefully will get to try it the first of next week.
> 
> well one handed typing is a long process and I'm due for pain meds so I'm outta here. TTYL...be safe and play nice. {{{HUGS to all}}}


I missed reading about your mishap. Have to go back to last week. Did you crack your ribs or just bruise? I'm sure they are very sore by the sounds of it. Hurry up and get better.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

KateB said:


> Oh Donna I am so sorry to hear about your nephew, you must all be devastated. Far too young. {{{hugs}}}


I'm so so sorry to hear of your loss Donna .brought tears to my eyes thinking of your poor nephew and all the operations he had to endure 
I hope and pray you all find the strength to get through this 
Take care 
Sonja


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

The fish fry was pretty good. Lots of food and good company. There were only 8 of us but still it was nice to meet some new people.

The food festival is taking place here this weekend and I was looking forward to going today. It has rained all day so the festival was a bust. I sure hope tomorrow is a better day. It has been a very cool and depressing day.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Southern Gal said:


> my heat is broken tonight, my nephew, Keagan, the one with spina Bifida, had surgury on Wed. i can't begin to tell you how many surguries this made for him, he was a trooper, but this one was a toughie. it was his 20th birthday. he was doing fair, lots of pain, then they couldn't get his bowels to work and his mom called me last night and told me about it and i prayed and sent word around for more prayers, this morn, about 5:30, his mom, MOE called crying he had coded and they were doing CPR right them, so i alerted my mom and his step dad and younger bro and us all left in a flash, its a 2 hr drive, but we had our flasher on all the way and saw no blue lights and arived at the hosp. in about 1 1/2 hr or less. only to find that he was gone. they said he had no brain activity could not believe it. we stayed in the room while they did tests to see if he could be a donor, as he was very proud to have signed for this on his iD card, but sadly his heart just gave out, but they were able to take his body and retrieve the cornias and heart valves for someone. we stayed in the room with him for another hr after they cleaned him up. it looked like him just laying and sleeping like he has done since childhood in my back bedroom. His mom and her sister were the two nieces my parents and i raised, so he has lived with me part time and has always been here in and out when he decided he needed a break from the family, this yr has been tough, but i told him, i had a long ear whispering conversation with him and told him, his papaw was already in heaven waiting on him, and there would be no wheel chair and they would be watching the squirels and doing target practice and he would be walking with dad side by side. oh this is just not right, we lost dad in may, and i thought that was hard, but it doesn't compare to this. Tell your kids you love em and hug them often. his mom said the 3 days they were there they watched a lot of family type shows on the tv and she said he told her several times, i love you mom, she said it was like he knew something. just can't wrap my mind around this and my heart is so hurt. he got to do one yr at lyon college here in town, and loved it, had to take a semester off because of the health issues. I think God saw something in his future and said no this child has been through enough, time for him to fly with no pain. i have to think about it that way. love to you all. remember my family


Sending lots of prayers and hugs.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

budasha said:


> The fish fry was pretty good. Lots of food and good company. There were only 8 of us but still it was nice to meet some new people.
> 
> The food festival is taking place here this weekend and I was looking forward to going today. It has rained all day so the festival was a bust. I sure hope tomorrow is a better day. It has been a very cool and depressing day.


Glad to hear you met some new people Liz hopefully they will become friends
It has rained on and off most of today here too . A proper autumn day


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Martina, I like to eat, also, but hate to cook. DH has finally told me no more cookbooks. I love to read them, especially the old ones, or church/community cookbooks with all the tips, tricks and stories, I just don't like to make any of the recipes! LOL!
> 
> Cottage cheese? No thank you.
> 
> ...


I've got loads of cook books too. Just hate to part with them although I did give my nephew his grandmother's cookbooks. I know he will treasure them.

I love cottage cheese and always have it in the fridge. My mom used to make a strudel type with cottage cheese and raisins. I wish she'd left me the recipe. It was soooo good.

And you're right, friendships do grow online as can be proved by the KAP.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Martina, I like to eat, also, but hate to cook. DH has finally told me no more cookbooks. I love to read them, especially the old ones, or church/community cookbooks with all the tips, tricks and stories, I just don't like to make any of the recipes! LOL!
> 
> Cottage cheese? No thank you.
> 
> ...


I've got loads of cook books too. Just hate to part with them although I did give my nephew his grandmother's cookbooks. I know he will treasure them.

I love cottage cheese and always have it in the fridge. My mom used to make a strudel type with cottage cheese and raisins. I wish she'd left me the recipe. It was soooo good.

And you're right, friendships do grow online as can be proved by the KAP.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

budasha said:


> The fish fry was pretty good. Lots of food and good company. There were only 8 of us but still it was nice to meet some new people.
> 
> The food festival is taking place here this weekend and I was looking forward to going today. It has rained all day so the festival was a bust. I sure hope tomorrow is a better day. It has been a very cool and depressing day.


I am glad you enjoyed the fish fry. It's always nice to meet new people. Too bad the festival has been rained out today.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Glad to hear you met some new people Liz hopefully they will become friends
> It has rained on and off most of today here too . A proper autumn day


Here, too.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

budasha said:


> I've got loads of cook books too. Just hate to part with them although I did give my nephew his grandmother's cookbooks. I know he will treasure them.
> 
> I love cottage cheese and always have it in the fridge. My mom used to make a strudel type with cottage cheese and raisins. I wish she'd left me the recipe. It was soooo good.
> 
> And you're right, friendships do grow online as can be proved by the KAP.


Have you googled for a similar recipe?


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

did not think of that. --- sam



tami_ohio said:


> You might try doubling the yarn to see what happens.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i know which one you are thinking of - can't think of it's name either - i have several hanks of yarn from there. --- sam



tami_ohio said:


> I only made it to the one by Pike Market, but I loved that one! I can't remember the name of it, but I am sure you know it, Sam.


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

Dear Donna, my heart goes out to you. Hugs.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Donna my heart goes out to you. So sorry to hear about your nephew passing. He is at peace now. Poor fella. Love, hugs and prayers for you and your family.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

it's about 58° here now at seven o'clock. too cold for me - may need to take the chill off the house. --- sam



jheiens said:


> Hey, y'all!!
> 
> It's cold here. We've been below 60F degrees all day and they are dropping rapidly right now. It's been raining since last night and the weatherman says to expect temps to fall down to about mid-40s tonight and that is for the large city south of us about 30 miles--with a lot of pavement and concrete buildings to hold the heat. Far warmer usually than we are out here in the country and we actually live ''in town.''
> 
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

you and joy are getting the rain we got yesterday - not sure how much we got - forgot to ask gary. --- sam



tami_ohio said:


> It is 63 here, and raining again. I have not been out to see how much is in the rain gauge. I suspect quite a bit. Hope you dry out soon, and the garden survives. I can almost smell your yummy smells here! I have bread on it's second rise. We have been snacking on swiss cheese and crackers since M got home from work. That was lunch. Now I have to figure out supper. Hopefully, M will decide we will go out! With my luck, not. Oh well.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

really melody - you and poledra - you probably scared the poor little thing to death --- sam



gagesmom said:


> 5:15pm and just checking in now. It is a cold overcast day. Thankfully I don't need to go anywhere. I spent a few hours in the building laundry room. I was knitting away and could hear this little squeaky sound. It wasn't constant but I would hear it. I was at the dryer taking out clothes and what happens. A mouse shoots out and runs over my foot. Well the clothes went flying through the air and I screamed so loud. The landlord came running in and collapsed in laughter when he saw me on top of the table ( the for us to fold and stack laundry) swinging my cane and cursing like a sailor at the little rodent. He got rid of it and came back to help me down. Carried my basket up to our apartment and told Greg about my little scare. I thought I would pass out when I saw the little bugger sitting there staring at me across the room.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Donna, your family are in my prayers. Peace at last for this brave young man.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

very cute liz - i hope nodding off at the computer isn't counted as a nap or i have been taking a lot of them lately. lol --- sam



budasha said:


> Like #3. Now if I can just find someone who feels the same. :lol:\
> 
> #4 - Does nodding off at the computer count?
> 
> ...


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Saw this and thought of all of you and especially Betty
Good night hope everybody gets at least some sleep


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i am so sorry southern gal - but i think your last two sentences say it all - prayers and healing energy zooming to you and your family. --- sam



Southern Gal said:


> my heat is broken tonight, my nephew, Keagan, the one with spina Bifida, had surgury on Wed. i can't begin to tell you how many surguries this made for him, he was a trooper, but this one was a toughie. it was his 20th birthday. he was doing fair, lots of pain, then they couldn't get his bowels to work and his mom called me last night and told me about it and i prayed and sent word around for more prayers, this morn, about 5:30, his mom, MOE called crying he had coded and they were doing CPR right them, so i alerted my mom and his step dad and younger bro and us all left in a flash, its a 2 hr drive, but we had our flasher on all the way and saw no blue lights and arived at the hosp. in about 1 1/2 hr or less. only to find that he was gone. they said he had no brain activity could not believe it. we stayed in the room while they did tests to see if he could be a donor, as he was very proud to have signed for this on his iD card, but sadly his heart just gave out, but they were able to take his body and retrieve the cornias and heart valves for someone. we stayed in the room with him for another hr after they cleaned him up. it looked like him just laying and sleeping like he has done since childhood in my back bedroom. His mom and her sister were the two nieces my parents and i raised, so he has lived with me part time and has always been here in and out when he decided he needed a break from the family, this yr has been tough, but i told him, i had a long ear whispering conversation with him and told him, his papaw was already in heaven waiting on him, and there would be no wheel chair and they would be watching the squirels and doing target practice and he would be walking with dad side by side. oh this is just not right, we lost dad in may, and i thought that was hard, but it doesn't compare to this. Tell your kids you love em and hug them often. his mom said the 3 days they were there they watched a lot of family type shows on the tv and she said he told her several times, i love you mom, she said it was like he knew something. just can't wrap my mind around this and my heart is so hurt. he got to do one yr at lyon college here in town, and loved it, had to take a semester off because of the health issues. I think God saw something in his future and said no this child has been through enough, time for him to fly with no pain. i have to think about it that way. love to you all. remember my family


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Southern Gal said:


> my heat is broken tonight, my nephew, Keagan, the one with spina Bifida, had surgury on Wed. i can't begin to tell you how many surguries this made for him, he was a trooper, but this one was a toughie. it was his 20th birthday. he was doing fair, lots of pain, then they couldn't get his bowels to work and his mom called me last night and told me about it and i prayed and sent word around for more prayers, this morn, about 5:30, his mom, MOE called crying he had coded and they were doing CPR right them, so i alerted my mom and his step dad and younger bro and us all left in a flash, its a 2 hr drive, but we had our flasher on all the way and saw no blue lights and arived at the hosp. in about 1 1/2 hr or less. only to find that he was gone. they said he had no brain activity could not believe it. we stayed in the room while they did tests to see if he could be a donor, as he was very proud to have signed for this on his iD card, but sadly his heart just gave out, but they were able to take his body and retrieve the cornias and heart valves for someone. we stayed in the room with him for another hr after they cleaned him up. it looked like him just laying and sleeping like he has done since childhood in my back bedroom. His mom and her sister were the two nieces my parents and i raised, so he has lived with me part time and has always been here in and out when he decided he needed a break from the family, this yr has been tough, but i told him, i had a long ear whispering conversation with him and told him, his papaw was already in heaven waiting on him, and there would be no wheel chair and they would be watching the squirels and doing target practice and he would be walking with dad side by side. oh this is just not right, we lost dad in may, and i thought that was hard, but it doesn't compare to this. Tell your kids you love em and hug them often. his mom said the 3 days they were there they watched a lot of family type shows on the tv and she said he told her several times, i love you mom, she said it was like he knew something. just can't wrap my mind around this and my heart is so hurt. he got to do one yr at lyon college here in town, and loved it, had to take a semester off because of the health issues. I think God saw something in his future and said no this child has been through enough, time for him to fly with no pain. i have to think about it that way. love to you all. remember my family


My heart goes out to you and your family. Know that you are surrounded in love right now. Although it is hard to say good-bye to one so young, you said it best that there will be no wheel chair and he will be with your dad.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Railyn said:


> Dear friends, I finally have a computer after what seems like a long time. The company that was to install the computer in the new house got things messed up so we have been without TV, computer and phone for over a week. The man came today to hook up the computer, etc. and found that all the lines to the house had been cut. His guess was the wire was stolen for the copper. That seems to be a popular crime here.
> We had a stressful move as all moves are and we have everything under one roof now and the keys turned in on the old home. I think we are going to enjoy this house very much. It seems to meet our needs nicely. Nothing fancy but we aren't fancy people. The unpacking is taking forever as my sore ankle has been very sore and DH has not been well this week. His balance is terrible. So far no falls but he stumbles a lot. Parkinson's is cruel.
> Knitting and other fun things are on hold until most of the unpacking is done and there is a lot to do. We moved so quickly that we didn't sort out discards so are doing so on this end and it does take time.
> It is late and I do need to get to bed but wanted to check in tonight. I have missed KTP very much the past couple of weeks. Warm hugs to all. Marilyn


Welcome back. I know how stressful a move is, having gone through it last November. Then on top of that, having your wiring stolen. :shock: Sorry that your DH is unwell and that you have a sore ankle. You just don't need that on top of your move. When you do unpack everything, keep boxes handy for your discards. I thought I had gotten rid of everything when I moved but still find things I no longer need and things that I need, I no longer have


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

DH made a wonderful homemade beef stew tonight. I am enjoying some red wine with it. Today has consisted of doing laundry and washing dishes as well as some knitting. I have enough laundry to last another day. I hope to get it finished tomorrow.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Bubba Love said:


> My little "grand" baby is two today 🎂🎂 what a blessing she is to us!


She's a cutie!


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Southern gal, prayers of comfort for you and your family. As one who participates in corneal replacement surgery (DMEK) and sees the fantastic results these patients get, my words of praise for your DN who so selflessly donated his eyes. I hope it will be of comfort to you to know that he has really helped someone else to be able to see again.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> 5:15pm and just checking in now. It is a cold overcast day. Thankfully I don't need to go anywhere. I spent a few hours in the building laundry room. I was knitting away and could hear this little squeaky sound. It wasn't constant but I would hear it. I was at the dryer taking out clothes and what happens. A mouse shoots out and runs over my foot. Well the clothes went flying through the air and I screamed so loud. The landlord came running in and collapsed in laughter when he saw me on top of the table ( the for us to fold and stack laundry) swinging my cane and cursing like a sailor at the little rodent. He got rid of it and came back to help me down. Carried my basket up to our apartment and told Greg about my little scare. I thought I would pass out when I saw the little bugger sitting there staring at me across the room.


I would have liked to see that :lol: Hope you've calmed down by now.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Southern Gal said:


> my heat is broken tonight, my nephew, Keagan, the one with spina Bifida, had surgury on Wed. i can't begin to tell you how many surguries this made for him, he was a trooper, but this one was a toughie. it was his 20th birthday. he was doing fair, lots of pain, then they couldn't get his bowels to work and his mom called me last night and told me about it and i prayed and sent word around for more prayers, this morn, about 5:30, his mom, MOE called crying he had coded and they were doing CPR right them, so i alerted my mom and his step dad and younger bro and us all left in a flash, its a 2 hr drive, but we had our flasher on all the way and saw no blue lights and arived at the hosp. in about 1 1/2 hr or less. only to find that he was gone. they said he had no brain activity could not believe it. we stayed in the room while they did tests to see if he could be a donor, as he was very proud to have signed for this on his iD card, but sadly his heart just gave out, but they were able to take his body and retrieve the cornias and heart valves for someone. we stayed in the room with him for another hr after they cleaned him up. it looked like him just laying and sleeping like he has done since childhood in my back bedroom. His mom and her sister were the two nieces my parents and i raised, so he has lived with me part time and has always been here in and out when he decided he needed a break from the family, this yr has been tough, but i told him, i had a long ear whispering conversation with him and told him, his papaw was already in heaven waiting on him, and there would be no wheel chair and they would be watching the squirels and doing target practice and he would be walking with dad side by side. oh this is just not right, we lost dad in may, and i thought that was hard, but it doesn't compare to this. Tell your kids you love em and hug them often. his mom said the 3 days they were there they watched a lot of family type shows on the tv and she said he told her several times, i love you mom, she said it was like he knew something. just can't wrap my mind around this and my heart is so hurt. he got to do one yr at lyon college here in town, and loved it, had to take a semester off because of the health issues. I think God saw something in his future and said no this child has been through enough, time for him to fly with no pain. i have to think about it that way. love to you all. remember my family


How sad. Condolences to you and the family.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Have you googled for a similar recipe?


No I haven't. Good idea. Thanks.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Saw this and thought of all of you and especially Betty
> Good night hope everybody gets at least some sleep


Betty will love it. Hope she sees it.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

I'm finally caught up here, now to go back to last week and catch up there. Bye for now.


----------



## KatyNora (Apr 10, 2011)

thewren said:


> i know which one you are thinking of - can't think of it's name either - i have several hanks of yarn from there. --- sam
> 
> tami_ohio wrote:
> I only made it to the one by Pike Market, but I loved that one! I can't remember the name of it, but I am sure you know it, Sam.


I think the shop in the Market is called So Much Yarn -- and they're not kidding!!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

thewren said:


> i know which one you are thinking of - can't think of it's name either - i have several hanks of yarn from there. --- sam


If I wasn't so lazy, I would go look thru my wallet. They gave me a punch card, just in case I get back there! I ran across it the other day. I got a skein of local yarn, and that neon pink sock yarn that turned into my souveneir socks.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

thewren said:


> it's about 58° here now at seven o'clock. too cold for me - may need to take the chill off the house. --- sam


58°F here at 8:30. It's comfortable in here. Of course, making bread didn't hurt! I am sitting here in jeans, t-shirt, and bare footed! Feet are a little cool, but not cold.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

thewren said:


> you and joy are getting the rain we got yesterday - not sure how much we got - forgot to ask gary. --- sam


So far we have gotten about 3/4".


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Saw this and thought of all of you and especially Betty
> Good night hope everybody gets at least some sleep


Pretty. Good night. Sleep well.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

pacer said:


> DH made a wonderful homemade beef stew tonight. I am enjoying some red wine with it. Today has consisted of doing laundry and washing dishes as well as some knitting. I have enough laundry to last another day. I hope to get it finished tomorrow.


The stew and wine sound good! I finally fixed scrambled eggs and toast, and nukes a couple of maple sausage patties to go with it.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

KatyNora said:


> I think the shop in the Market is called So Much Yarn -- and they're not kidding!!


I think that's it! You are right, they aren't kidding. I had a hard time just choosing a couple of skeins. As we were traveling by train, I couldn't get much. We also stopped at a shop in Vancouver, and one in Toronto. I got a couple of skeins at each shop. I love finding new shops to explore as we travel.


----------



## Grandmapaula (Jun 17, 2011)

Donna, many prayers for you and your family. So very tragic that such a young man of 20 has passed away so suddenly. But, as you said, no more wheelchair and no more pain for him ever again. Gentle hugs for you and his mother, Paula


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

tami_ohio said:


> The stew and wine sound good! I finally fixed scrambled eggs and toast, and nukes a couple of maple sausage patties to go with it.


Sounds good as well. The stew and wine was wonderful. It made me relax quite a bit so now I am tired. I have casted on stitches for a scarf pattern I found on Ravelry called Swell. I will have to see how it works up. I am using a #2 yarn on a size 4 needle.


----------



## Bulldog (Mar 25, 2011)

Another grand opening from Sam and the the Ladies! Sam, I hope Avery enjoyed his outing fishing with his Dad and that you got to spend spend quality time with your friend Ed..As to Cottage Cheese, I could never develop a taste for in and after working in a GYN office, I really had no desire.
Cheri, it is so good to see you posting again. Take care of yourself and concentrate on recuperating for now. Believe me, things you want or need to do will always be there.
MaChistie (Marilyn), you are moved in at last. It sounds like you are staying busy and that you are enjoying your new position. My, if I had a Chef cooking for me, it would be twice as hard to control the scales.
Julie, I am waiting to see your finished sweater. I know it is going to be beautiful, as is all your knitting. I have been working on the lace sweater my friend from the knitting group at Sr Citizens, encouraged me to make. I have learned the value of lifelines and to count, count, count.
Joy, I am right there with you. I can work on the house till I drop and no one really notices. Nor, as Bonnie pointed out, do they notice that their clothes are washed, folded and put up or ironed and hung in their closet. Think I am looking at a new iron in the future.
Kaye Jo, How wonderful that you have a new sewing machine to look forward to. When Mom died and Sis and I split the money from the sale of Moms house. I loved the Bernina but settled with a Baby Lock Allure. It stitches beautifully and does everything I want it to. So stressing when you work with a machine that is faulty. Yes, Jim and I were treated with such kindness. Even the owner of the Chevrolet dealership got into getting us into a comfortable car. Not only did we get what we needed, we got a lot of bells and whistles we had dreamed of having. I drove it to the pharmacy today and it drives like a dream. So comfortable with the lumbar support.
Tami, when is the KAP for next year and have you posted your bread recipe?
Jackie, I will be remembering you and Gwen on Monday. I am so glad your friend Norine just had some nasty indigestion. Your granddaughter, Sara, is a little angel. 
Marilyn (Railyn), I am so glad that you found a house and that it is comfortable to you and Ray. I would take my time with the unpacking and use the discarded boxes for things you will get rid of. I am so sorry Ray is not well. Parkinsons is a hard thing to deal with. I have several friends with it. You are Ray are on my prayer list, for sure.
Gwen, my love, I hope this posting finds you as pain free as possible. I certainly am wrapping you in my arms in my mind and pray Monday will go smoothly. I am so glad Marianne went to the hospital and was checked out. I know she had a wonderful visit with her son but will be glad to be home, as we will to have her home.
Caren, do you have a date for your big move?
Jeanette, I am so excited for you to be getting your new furniture. In my dreams! I need furniture all over my house leave this ole world with what I have. Glad you had some good quality time with your niece and her husband. Sounds like you all have a wonderful progressive meal. We used to do that for church fellowships and went from house to house. I am right there with you on the elusive sleep. I am up at least four times to the bathroom each night. Finally got smart and asked for a prescription of Detrol for overactive bladder. Well see..
Cathy, loved the poem of the Old Lady.
Sorlenna, as good as you are in the handmade category, I know when you finish your grandmothers quilt, it is going to be beautiful. Please post a picture of it when finished.
Donna, my sincerest sympathy in the passing of your nephew Keagan. Just think, where he is there are no handicaps or disabilities. He is walking with your Dad. Keep that thought to help you in the days to come. We are praying for comfort and peace for you and the family.
Liz, You are in my heart, dear lady. Depression is a challenge to live with. We prayer warriors will be diligent to life you up. Just remember, we love you and you are not alone. We are all reaching across the water to give you a big hug. I am glad you enjoyed the fish fry.
I am trying to keep up with you all. Should I stumble in my effort, your are always in my heart and prayers.
I Love You To The Moon And Back, Betty


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Bulldog said:


> Another grand opening from Sam and the the Ladies! Sam, I hope Avery enjoyed his outing fishing with his Dad and that you got to spend spend quality time with your friend Ed..As to Cottage Cheese, I could never develop a taste for in and after working in a GYN office, I really had no desire.
> Cheri, it is so good to see you posting again. Take care of yourself and concentrate on recuperating for now. Believe me, things you want or need to do will always be there.
> MaChistie (Marilyn), you are moved in at last. It sounds like you are staying busy and that you are enjoying your new position. My, if I had a Chef cooking for me, it would be twice as hard to control the scales.
> Julie, I am waiting to see your finished sweater. I know it is going to be beautiful, as is all your knitting. I have been working on the lace sweater my friend from the knitting group at Sr Citizens, encouraged me to make. I have learned the value of lifelines and to count, count, count.
> ...


Betty, KAP next year is August 11-13, 2016 at the Hampton Inn in Defiance, Ohio.

I think I have posted the recipe, but I am happy to post it again. I get 3 nice loaves out of this recipe.

Tami's Easy Bread Recipe

1.	In a large bowl, whisk together
2. 2 1/ 2 c of hot water
3.	1/3 c of oil ( I use olive oil ),
1/3 c honey
1T of salt.

2. Add 3/4c of flour and whisk for 30 seconds.
Add 1 1/2 T of yeast and whisk for 30 seconds again.
3. Add 2c of flour and mix together with a spoon.
* If you are using a mixer, add the rest of the flour ( The total amount of flour added should be 5-7c. Not including the flour used in step 2 )
Let the mixer knead the dough for about 5 minutes
. *If mixing by hand, add the rest of the flour and mix until shaggy looking and hard to work with the spoon.
Knead in the bowl a few times and then turn out onto the floured counter.
Knead for 5 minutes. The dough should be soft but not sticky.
4. Let rise in a greased, covered bowl for about 30 minutes. 
5.. When the dough is risen heat oven to 175 
6. Grease your bread pans and Divide the dough in two. A
7. On the counter, roll your dough out into and oblong shape, pushing out the air bubbles.
8. Roll into a tight cylinder, tuck the ends under and place into the pan.
9. Place loaves into the oven for about 30 minutes or until the dough has risen to fill the pans. 10. Turn your oven up to 350 and cook loaves for about another 30 minutes. Bread is done when it sounds hollow when tapped.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Bubba Love said:


> My little "grand" baby is two today 🎂🎂 what a blessing she is to us!


What a cutie!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

martina said:


> Donna, your family are in my prayers. Peace at last for this brave young man.


In my prayers, also.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

thewren said:


> i think gin should go well in the "pink lady". --- sam


Haha, don't think that would help the heartburn :lol:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bulldog said:


> Another grand opening from Sam and the the Ladies! ...
> Julie, I am waiting to see your finished sweater. I know it is going to be beautiful, as is all your knitting. I have been working on the lace sweater my friend from the knitting group at Sr Citizens, encouraged me to make. I have learned the value of lifelines and to count, count, count.
> ...
> I am trying to keep up with you all. Should I stumble in my effort, your are always in my heart and prayers.
> I Love You To The Moon And Back, Betty


Thanks Betty! I hope to have it finished before the end of this month.
I have not yet learned to place a lifeline, but fully agree counting is essential, when starting out as a lace knitter (and beyond!)


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

My condolences to you & your family, so sad to lose someone so young.



Southern Gal said:


> my heat is broken tonight, my nephew, Keagan, the one with spina Bifida, had surgury on Wed. i can't begin to tell you how many surguries this made for him, he was a trooper, but this one was a toughie. it was his 20th birthday. he was doing fair, lots of pain, then they couldn't get his bowels to work and his mom called me last night and told me about it and i prayed and sent word around for more prayers, this morn, about 5:30, his mom, MOE called crying he had coded and they were doing CPR right them, so i alerted my mom and his step dad and younger bro and us all left in a flash, its a 2 hr drive, but we had our flasher on all the way and saw no blue lights and arived at the hosp. in about 1 1/2 hr or less. only to find that he was gone. they said he had no brain activity could not believe it. we stayed in the room while they did tests to see if he could be a donor, as he was very proud to have signed for this on his iD card, but sadly his heart just gave out, but they were able to take his body and retrieve the cornias and heart valves for someone. we stayed in the room with him for another hr after they cleaned him up. it looked like him just laying and sleeping like he has done since childhood in my back bedroom. His mom and her sister were the two nieces my parents and i raised, so he has lived with me part time and has always been here in and out when he decided he needed a break from the family, this yr has been tough, but i told him, i had a long ear whispering conversation with him and told him, his papaw was already in heaven waiting on him, and there would be no wheel chair and they would be watching the squirels and doing target practice and he would be walking with dad side by side. oh this is just not right, we lost dad in may, and i thought that was hard, but it doesn't compare to this. Tell your kids you love em and hug them often. his mom said the 3 days they were there they watched a lot of family type shows on the tv and she said he told her several times, i love you mom, she said it was like he knew something. just can't wrap my mind around this and my heart is so hurt. he got to do one yr at lyon college here in town, and loved it, had to take a semester off because of the health issues. I think God saw something in his future and said no this child has been through enough, time for him to fly with no pain. i have to think about it that way. love to you all. remember my family


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

budasha said:


> I've got loads of cook books too. Just hate to part with them although I did give my nephew his grandmother's cookbooks. I know he will treasure them.
> 
> I love cottage cheese and always have it in the fridge. My mom used to make a strudel type with cottage cheese and raisins. I wish she'd left me the recipe. It was soooo good.
> 
> And you're right, friendships do grow online as can be proved by the KAP.


I have a recipe somewhere for buns filled with raisins & cottage cheese, maybe the same thing?. I can dig it out if you like.

I'm glad you had as nice time at the fish fry & met some new neighbours.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Saw this and thought of all of you and especially Betty
> Good night hope everybody gets at least some sleep


That's so cute, are you making one now that you've mastered crochet?


----------



## nicho (Apr 24, 2011)

Hello everyone, just popping in to say Hi while I have a few spare moments. So much has happened in the last few weeks that I will not be able to comment on everything. Just want you to know that those of facing deep sorrows, you are in my thoughts and prayers. To the many with sickness, healing vibes and prayers for you all, and hugs for everyone
{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{everyone}}}}}}}}}}}}}

Well it has been all go here for the last many weeks. Was wonderful to have DD home for a week, although she spent more time catching up with friends than with us. Had a couple of special dinners with her though and for one meal I made her a special dessert - easy and tasty (my kind of dessert) I'll share the recipe. It's called Impossible passionfruit pie. We are very fond of passionfruit in our family and I think most Aussies and probably Kiwis too love passionfruit. I wonder if it is as popular in the States, Canada and UK? Anyway, if you can get hold of them, try this delicious and easy pie:

http://www.startsatsixty.com.au/recipes/impossible-passionfruit-pie

After DD left to return to Hamilton Island, my brother and his wife arrived for a few days. That coincided with my return to my old school for a few weeks of casual (substitute or supply) teaching. Late nights sitting talking and drinking wine (though most enjoyable) plus full-time work has made me very tired, not helped by the fact that I got sick about half an hour after I walked into the library. Sneezed for 2 days and laughed it off as being allergic to the dust in the library but by the third day I had no voice and a nasty cough, so a bit more than hayfever! Fortunately, I am starting to come good now but DH is coming down with it now. And ladies, you know what men are like when they have man flu (sorry Sam, that probably does not apply to you!)

Only a month now till we leave for our US trip. I am trying to ignore the way our dollar has fallen against the US dollar but I do regret not booking all our accommodation before the dollar went down so much. We also left hiring the cars but can't be helped. It's only money!

Spring has well and truly arrived in Sydney. The weather has been glorious and in fact, yesterday and today are more like summer. The wildflowers have been blooming since August so I'll share some photos of what is in our local national park (we are fortunate to live right on its boundaries) and the walking group I have joined has had a couple of easy bushwalks there recently. I'll also share a photo from an orchid show we went to recently. This display won first prize in the competition, but there were many equally beautiful displays as well as artwork (photos and paintings of orchids) and a second hall full of the most exquisite plants for sale.

Dh has arrived home and is looking for some morning tea, so will say goodbye for now. Please stay safe and well and look after yourselves. Happy knitting. Love to everyone,
Denise in Sydney


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Well today didn't go quite as I'd planned. I picked a tub of beets & another of spinach & was in a total mess with them when my friend call & said today was the day her nephew & his wife were going to take us picking wild high bush cranberries so I raced around & got the greens ready for the freezer & the beets cooked. Raced off to my friends & we went off to her nephews, well we took the scenic route as she made a wrong turn & were a little late but got there. The berries were in the huge hills along the North Saskatchewan river, very pretty area, but I didn't take a camera. I've never picked these berries before but they are supposed to make great jelly. I've got about 2 gallons so should make a nice lot of juice. It was nearly supper tine when I got home so I peeled & sliced the beets, & they are in the freezer.
I'd made oven chicken stew & put in the oven before I left, DH turned his nose up because it was "chicken" but ate it anyway
I'm in the couch just now waiting on him to get cleaned up to go to neighbours 60th birthday. I'd really rather stay on the couch but that would be rude.
Berries will wait until morning to be cleaned & juiced, too pooped to do more tonight.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

nicho said:


> Hello everyone, just popping in to say Hi while I have a few spare moments. So much has happened in the last few weeks that I will not be able to comment on everything. Just want you to know that those of facing deep sorrows, you are in my thoughts and prayers. To the many with sickness, healing vibes and prayers for you all, and hugs for everyone
> {{{{{{{{{{{{{{{everyone}}}}}}}}}}}}}
> 
> Well it has been all go here for the last many weeks. Was wonderful to have DD home for a week, although she spent more time catching up with friends than with us. Had a couple of special dinners with her though and for one meal I made her a special dessert - easy and tasty (my kind of dessert) I'll share the recipe. It's called Impossible passionfruit pie. We are very fond of passionfruit in our family and I think most Aussies and probably Kiwis too love passionfruit. I wonder if it is as popular in the States, Canada and UK? Anyway, if you can get hold of them, try this delicious and easy pie:
> ...


It's nice to hear from you! You have been very busy. I am sorry you got sick when you went back to school. The flowers are beautiful!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Well today didn't go quite as I'd planned. I picked a tub of beets & another of spinach & was in a total mess with them when my friend call & said today was the day her nephew & his wife were going to take us picking wild high bush cranberries so I raced around & got the greens ready for the freezer & the beets cooked. Raced off to my friends & we went off to her nephews, well we took the scenic route as she made a wrong turn & were a little late but got there. The berries were in the huge hills along the North Saskatchewan river, very pretty area, but I didn't take a camera. I've never picked these berries before but they are supposed to make great jelly. I've got about 2 gallons so should make a nice lot of juice. It was nearly supper tine when I got home so I peeled & sliced the beets, & they are in the freezer.
> I'd made oven chicken stew & put in the oven before I left, DH turned his nose up because it was "chicken" but ate it anyway
> I'm in the couch just now waiting on him to get cleaned up to go to neighbours 60th birthday. I'd really rather stay on the couch but that would be rude.
> Berries will wait until morning to be cleaned & juiced, too pooped to do more tonight.


What a day! Makes me tired just reading it! I would eat that chicken stew.


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

*Tami*I would have sworn that you originally posted that next KAP would be 12-14 August 2016. Could you verify the date for me?

Ohio Joy


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

jheiens said:


> *Tami*I would have sworn that you originally posted that next KAP would be 12-14 August 2016. Could you verify the date for me?
> 
> Ohio Joy


You are correct! I apologize. I will have to go back and see what I posted this time. I'm sorry!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Betty, KAP next year is August 12-14, 2016 at the Hampton Inn in Defiance, Ohio.
> 
> I think I have posted the recipe, but I am happy to post it again. I get 3 nice loaves out of this recipe.
> 
> ...


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

I must apologize!!!!! I have the incorrect date posted below here. The correct dates are August 12-14, 2016 NOT 11-13.



tami_ohio said:


> Betty, KAP next year is August 11-13, 2016 at the Hampton Inn in Defiance, Ohio.
> 
> I think I have posted the recipe, but I am happy to post it again. I get 3 nice loaves out of this recipe.
> 
> ...


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Good night all. Solitaire has sucked me in again. I need to make a lunch, and go to bed! You are all in my prayers.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that's it - and you are right - they do have a lot of yarn - is that where we bought that multi-colored green/orange mohair that you made into a scarf and i have about four inches of mine done. lol --- sam --- one of he lovely things about seattle is that it is such a walkable city - so easy to get around.



KatyNora said:


> I think the shop in the Market is called So Much Yarn -- and they're not kidding!!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

and we love you to the moon and back. --- sam



Bulldog said:


> Another grand opening from Sam and the the Ladies! Sam, I hope Avery enjoyed his outing fishing with his Dad and that you got to spend spend quality time with your friend Ed..As to Cottage Cheese, I could never develop a taste for in and after working in a GYN office, I really had no desire.
> Cheri, it is so good to see you posting again. Take care of yourself and concentrate on recuperating for now. Believe me, things you want or need to do will always be there.
> MaChistie (Marilyn), you are moved in at last. It sounds like you are staying busy and that you are enjoying your new position. My, if I had a Chef cooking for me, it would be twice as hard to control the scales.
> Julie, I am waiting to see your finished sweater. I know it is going to be beautiful, as is all your knitting. I have been working on the lace sweater my friend from the knitting group at Sr Citizens, encouraged me to make. I have learned the value of lifelines and to count, count, count.
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

sounds good tami - thanks. --- sam



tami_ohio said:


> Betty, KAP next year is August 11-13, 2016 at the Hampton Inn in Defiance, Ohio.
> 
> I think I have posted the recipe, but I am happy to post it again. I get 3 nice loaves out of this recipe.
> 
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that sounds good - you never need to worry if we want the recipe bonnie - of course we do. --- sam



Bonnie7591 said:


> I have a recipe somewhere for buns filled with raisins & cottage cheese, maybe the same thing?. I can dig it out if you like.
> 
> I'm glad you had as nice time at the fish fry & met some new neighbours.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

always good to hear from you nicho - sounds like you have been busy - just couldn't stay away from school could you. lol i wish we were going into spring - today was more like late fall. --- sam



nicho said:


> Hello everyone, just popping in to say Hi while I have a few spare moments. So much has happened in the last few weeks that I will not be able to comment on everything. Just want you to know that those of facing deep sorrows, you are in my thoughts and prayers. To the many with sickness, healing vibes and prayers for you all, and hugs for everyone
> {{{{{{{{{{{{{{{everyone}}}}}}}}}}}}}
> 
> Well it has been all go here for the last many weeks. Was wonderful to have DD home for a week, although she spent more time catching up with friends than with us. Had a couple of special dinners with her though and for one meal I made her a special dessert - easy and tasty (my kind of dessert) I'll share the recipe. It's called Impossible passionfruit pie. We are very fond of passionfruit in our family and I think most Aussies and probably Kiwis too love passionfruit. I wonder if it is as popular in the States, Canada and UK? Anyway, if you can get hold of them, try this delicious and easy pie:
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

you could have always handed him some bread and the peanut butter. i would have eaten his portion. can't imagine a farmer who doesn't like chicken. lol --- sam



Bonnie7591 said:


> Well today didn't go quite as I'd planned. I picked a tub of beets & another of spinach & was in a total mess with them when my friend call & said today was the day her nephew & his wife were going to take us picking wild high bush cranberries so I raced around & got the greens ready for the freezer & the beets cooked. Raced off to my friends & we went off to her nephews, well we took the scenic route as she made a wrong turn & were a little late but got there. The berries were in the huge hills along the North Saskatchewan river, very pretty area, but I didn't take a camera. I've never picked these berries before but they are supposed to make great jelly. I've got about 2 gallons so should make a nice lot of juice. It was nearly supper tine when I got home so I peeled & sliced the beets, & they are in the freezer.
> I'd made oven chicken stew & put in the oven before I left, DH turned his nose up because it was "chicken" but ate it anyway
> I'm in the couch just now waiting on him to get cleaned up to go to neighbours 60th birthday. I'd really rather stay on the couch but that would be rude.
> Berries will wait until morning to be cleaned & juiced, too pooped to do more tonight.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

pacer said:


> DH made a wonderful homemade beef stew tonight. I am enjoying some red wine with it. Today has consisted of doing laundry and washing dishes as well as some knitting. I have enough laundry to last another day. I hope to get it finished tomorrow.


I love beef stew think I will make some this week especially if the weather stays autumnal. sounds as if you are having a lovely relaxing evening Mary 
Sonja


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Thank you Cathy , I was just going to plod along too , the video is not working just now but I read the pattern and I understand it now if I can just get my clumsy hands to cooperate with me should be ok
> I found a lovely little top to try hopefully I will have enough yarn to make it to match the shoes
> Sonja


I just had a look to see where else I had the video bookmarked.... maybe try this link... AND it also has a video for left handed as well as right handed.....

http://www.mooglyblog.com/loopy-love-blanket-tutorial/


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Just heard from MARIANNE she's at airport waiting to board flight home. Said she ended up going to ER after wreck; had a concusion. Is bruised up but cleared to fly.


Oh dear. I am glad she went to the ER. And I bet she will be so happy to get home again. Poor woman.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I read the article about the candy, seems pretty funny 2 dentists hada lot to do with marketing it, looking for business, lol


Yep it sounded funny didnt it? All that sugar! :shock:


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> That's so cute, are you making one now that you've mastered crochet?


No I saw it while looking for something else to try just made me think of Betty and what she always says to us . I've started a little top/dress to go with the shoes , it's going well so far 
Sonja


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Bubba Love said:


> My little "grand" baby is two today 🎂🎂 what a blessing she is to us!


Aaw, she is so cute.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> No I saw it while looking for something else to try just made me think of Betty and what she always says to us . I've started a little top/dress to go with the shoes , it's going well so far
> Sonja


Good heavens, you are so clever. I doubt you will need the video link after all. I am far too chicken yet to try a dress or cardigan. :thumbup:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

thewren said:


> very cute. i'm so glad we men would never act like that. --- sam


 :thumbup: LOL


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

tami_ohio said:


> What a day! Makes me tired just reading it! I would eat that chicken stew.


Another favourite , Bonnie you and Mary you have made me hungry and as its early Sunday morning here it's a bowl of fresh berries and cereal for me not beef or chicken stew which is a shame , I know what I would rather have 
Beef stew is what I craved and ate constantly when I was pregnant with my oldest 
Sonja


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

sugarsugar said:


> I just had a look to see where else I had the video bookmarked.... maybe try this link... AND it also has a video for left handed as well as right handed.....
> 
> http://www.mooglyblog.com/loopy-love-blanket-tutorial/


Thank you Cathy , I have just watched that . I am definitely going to make that . Hope it doesn't take as long as the last blanket that I started and still making 😄


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

sugarsugar said:


> Good heavens, you are so clever. I doubt you will need the video link after all. I am far too chicken yet to try a dress or cardigan. :thumbup:


Don't know about clever Cathy just following directions 
Just on the yoke part so far so good 
Sonja


----------



## mags7 (Jul 28, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> I saw this on FB and thought it cute and funny...


Oh that is priceless😉


----------



## mags7 (Jul 28, 2011)

thewren said:


> very cute. i'm so glad we men would never act like that. --- sam


Yeah, o.k.Sam😊


----------



## mags7 (Jul 28, 2011)

So sorry to hear about your nephew. That is very sad. Sounds like he was a brave soul.
Healing thoughts for you and your family


----------



## mags7 (Jul 28, 2011)

O


Bonnie7591 said:


> Well today didn't go quite as I'd planned. I picked a tub of beets & another of spinach & was in a total mess with them when my friend call & said today was the day her nephew & his wife were going to take us picking wild high bush cranberries so I raced around & got the greens ready for the freezer & the beets cooked. Raced off to my friends & we went off to her nephews, well we took the scenic route as she made a wrong turn & were a little late but got there. The berries were in the huge hills along the North Saskatchewan river, very pretty area, but I didn't take a camera. I've never picked these berries before but they are supposed to make great jelly. I've got about 2 gallons so should make a nice lot of juice. It was nearly supper tine when I got home so I peeled & sliced the beets, & they are in the freezer.
> I'd made oven chicken stew & put in the oven before I left, DH turned his nose up because it was "chicken" but ate it anyway
> I'm in the couch just now waiting on him to get cleaned up to go to neighbours 60th birthday. I'd really rather stay on the couch but that would be rude.
> Berries will wait until morning to be cleaned & juiced, too pooped to do more tonight.


You are sure one busy lady. Wish I had your energy.
It sounds like you have access to so many wild berries. We have tons of blackberries here but you really have to watch them or they take over everything. Even the blackberries didn't do well this year because it was so hot. DGDs and I picked some for muffins but they were pretty tart. 
Hope you enjoyed the party.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

gagesmom said:


> 5:15pm and just checking in now. It is a cold overcast day. Thankfully I don't need to go anywhere. I spent a few hours in the building laundry room. I was knitting away and could hear this little squeaky sound. It wasn't constant but I would hear it. I was at the dryer taking out clothes and what happens. A mouse shoots out and runs over my foot. Well the clothes went flying through the air and I screamed so loud. The landlord came running in and collapsed in laughter when he saw me on top of the table ( the for us to fold and stack laundry) swinging my cane and cursing like a sailor at the little rodent. He got rid of it and came back to help me down. Carried my basket up to our apartment and told Greg about my little scare. I thought I would pass out when I saw the little bugger sitting there staring at me across the room.


 :shock: :shock: Ugh! But sorry, I had to laugh. I would have screamed too but probably not jumped onto the table. LOL


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

KateB said:


> Oh Donna I am so sorry to hear about your nephew, you must all be devastated. Far too young. {{{hugs}}}


From me too. .. I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Jackie , Sarah is such a cute little girl.


Bubba Love said:


> My little "grand" baby is two today 🎂🎂 what a blessing she is to us!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Hi Gwen, how are all your injuries?


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Southrn Gal I am so saddened by your loss of Keagan. You and your family are on my prayer list and in my heart. I agree that perhaps he knew somethig and am thankful that his family had a good last days wi3th him in that they all felt each others love. May be he at peace. God bless you all.


Southern Gal said:


> my heat is broken tonight, my nephew, Keagan, the one with spina Bifida, had surgury on Wed. i can't begin to tell you how many surguries this made for him, he was a trooper, but this one was a toughie. it was his 20th birthday. he was doing fair, lots of pain, then they couldn't get his bowels to work and his mom called me last night and told me about it and i prayed and sent word around for more prayers, this morn, about 5:30, his mom, MOE called crying he had coded and they were doing CPR right them, so i alerted my mom and his step dad and younger bro and us all left in a flash, its a 2 hr drive, but we had our flasher on all the way and saw no blue lights and arived at the hosp. in about 1 1/2 hr or less. only to find that he was gone. they said he had no brain activity could not believe it. we stayed in the room while they did tests to see if he could be a donor, as he was very proud to have signed for this on his iD card, but sadly his heart just gave out, but they were able to take his body and retrieve the cornias and heart valves for someone. we stayed in the room with him for another hr after they cleaned him up. it looked like him just laying and sleeping like he has done since childhood in my back bedroom. His mom and her sister were the two nieces my parents and i raised, so he has lived with me part time and has always been here in and out when he decided he needed a break from the family, this yr has been tough, but i told him, i had a long ear whispering conversation with him and told him, his papaw was already in heaven waiting on him, and there would be no wheel chair and they would be watching the squirels and doing target practice and he would be walking with dad side by side. oh this is just not right, we lost dad in may, and i thought that was hard, but it doesn't compare to this. Tell your kids you love em and hug them often. his mom said the 3 days they were there they watched a lot of family type shows on the tv and she said he told her several times, i love you mom, she said it was like he knew something. just can't wrap my mind around this and my heart is so hurt. he got to do one yr at lyon college here in town, and loved it, had to take a semester off because of the health issues. I think God saw something in his future and said no this child has been through enough, time for him to fly with no pain. i have to think about it that way. love to you all. remember my family


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Your flowers are lovely Denise. How exciting tht you will soon be leaving for your US trip. Hopefully I will be able to meet up with you when you come through Georgia; we have a wedding in Oct. (my DH's cousin and I'm part of the wedding party) and then again in Nov. (my step DD) but I will do my best to be able to.



nicho said:


> Hello everyone, just popping in to say Hi while I have a few spare moments. So much has happened in the last few weeks that I will not be able to comment on everything. Just want you to know that those of facing deep sorrows, you are in my thoughts and prayers. To the many with sickness, healing vibes and prayers for you all, and hugs for everyone
> {{{{{{{{{{{{{{{everyone}}}}}}}}}}}}}
> 
> Well it has been all go here for the last many weeks. Was wonderful to have DD home for a week, although she spent more time catching up with friends than with us. Had a couple of special dinners with her though and for one meal I made her a special dessert - easy and tasty (my kind of dessert) I'll share the recipe. It's called Impossible passionfruit pie. We are very fond of passionfruit in our family and I think most Aussies and probably Kiwis too love passionfruit. I wonder if it is as popular in the States, Canada and UK? Anyway, if you can get hold of them, try this delicious and easy pie:
> ...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Ribs are feeling better today to a degree. I have taken the brace off my wrist while typing (probably shouldn't have) but the swelling seems to have gone down some and not quite as painful. Thanks for asking Cathy. I will put the brace back on though.



sugarsugar said:


> Hi Gwen, how are all your injuries?


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Ribs are feeling better today to a degree. I have taken the brace off my wrist while typing (probably shouldn't have) but the swelling seems to have gone down some and not quite as painful. Thanks for asking Cathy. I will put the brace back on though.


You take care and pleeease, NO more falling!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Well we went past our forecast temperature today..... 27c. It was a bit of a shock, lovely day though and so nice to be able to wear short sleeves.  

I sat outside for a while this afternoon... got my dose of vitamin D. Started doing a bit of weeding but I actually had to move into the shade.!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I certainly will try NOT to fall. My sister says it is because I fail to acknowledge I too am getting older....LOL. Puh....leeze! I do know I am not young anymore. I just refuse to accept I "old" means I can't do things like I used to! ROFL.......


sugarsugar said:


> You take care and pleeease, NO more falling!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> I certainly will try NOT to fall. My sister says it is because I fail to acknowledge I too am getting older....LOL. Puh....leeze! I do know I am not young anymore. I just refuse to accept I "old" means I can't do things like I used to! ROFL.......


Good grief, certainly NOT old! Coz if you are then so am I!! :shock:

I agree.... Puh....leeze! LOL


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Good morning, Gwen and Cathy. 

Hope you all have a lovely rest of the weekend. It's rather cold here this morning--about low 40s F. Too shilly and 'way too early for me. Winter is long enough around here without starting before the middle of September. Of course, with Ohio weather we could be in the upper 80s F around late November.

Take care, Gwen.

Ohio Joy


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Melody, I love the looks of your town and DH would love the car show; I wonder if his 1967 chevy convertible would make it all the way there from Chicago and we could come check it out in person. So glad you are getting orders and hope that it's at a nice pace which isn't causing you deadline anxieties. I hope there's some extra cash for you & the household, too. Is Gage settling into school? I hope he makes lots of friends.
> 
> I always loved being at our kids' campuses during the Fall with football and lots of other events going on. Have a great time during "rush" week and hope that all goes well; sounds like you're liking your new life adventure.
> 
> ...


Thank you. Don't know if anyone has replied but here is a link to a cute crocheted Haunted House.

http://www.instructables.com/id/Crochet-Haunted-House/

Ps love the pattern choice for the sofa.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Just heard from MARIANNE she's at airport waiting to board flight home. Said she ended up going to ER after wreck; had a concusion. Is bruised up but cleared to fly.


Glad Marianne was cleared to fly and return home.

Hope your healing after your spill.

Gentle hugs to both you and Marianne. PS. Leave your brace on your wrist, it doesn't get better when we take the brace off too early. I know from experience. 😳😁😳😱


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Thank you. Don't know if anyone has replied but here is a link to a cute crocheted Haunted House.
> 
> http://www.instructables.com/id/Crochet-Haunted-House/
> 
> Ps love the pattern choice for the sofa.


Thanks...I think I can do that house.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

jheiens said:


> Good morning, Gwen and Cathy.
> 
> Hope you all have a lovely rest of the weekend. It's rather cold here this morning--about low 40s F. Too shilly and 'way too early for me. Winter is long enough around here without starting before the middle of September. Of course, with Ohio weather we could be in the upper 80s F around late November.
> 
> ...


Good morning Joy. Its nearly 10pm Sunday here and I am about to head off to bed. Tired.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

jheiens said:


> Good morning, Gwen and Cathy.
> 
> Hope you all have a lovely rest of the weekend. It's rather cold here this morning--about low 40s F. Too shilly and 'way too early for me. Winter is long enough around here without starting before the middle of September. Of course, with Ohio weather we could be in the upper 80s F around late November.
> 
> ...


It's a nice day weather wise today again , yesterday I would have Definitly said autumn was here , only heard the odd few geese fly over so maybe there are some nice warm days left . Do like hearing and seeing all the geese but this time of year it does herald the end of the summer . I like it better when they are going the other way telling us spring is here 
I hope you all don't get all that snow you had last winter in America and Canada, only seems like last week that it was just going 
Sonja


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

NanaCaren said:


> Thank you. Don't know if anyone has replied but here is a link to a cute crocheted Haunted House.
> 
> http://www.instructables.com/id/Crochet-Haunted-House/
> 
> Ps love the pattern choice for the sofa.


That's a great pattern for a haunted house , I think I might bookmark it for when I can do it 
Sonja


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Quiet day? Sounds busy to me! I guess I know what David will be doing while he is home for the weekend. Planting plants and trees! What sewing machine are you getting? I am sure you will enjoy it, which ever one it is.
> 
> As for me being so early getting KAP set up with the hotel, you can thank Phyllis (Sheepy) for that, she did it, not me. I just gave her the phone number! No you don't have to wait another 11 months. All you have to do is get together with any of us between now and then, and have your own mini KAP. Sorry, with fall and winter on it's way, I will not be planning to travel your way. You can be sure that if we ever are in your area, we will let you know, so we can get together.


Yes, we are going to plant them today. 
True, mini KAPs would be great, but since I'm with you on not traveling far in the winter, I will be staying close to home also. 
Thank you Sheepy, for getting the venue all set. :thumbup: 
It's the pink one I think, the second one up, the smarter 160 I think it is. The nice thing is that I can trade up and they have trade in values. I think I see sewing in my future, what did I get myself into? lol


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I read the article about the candy, seems pretty funny 2 dentists hada lot to do with marketing it, looking for business, lol


Yes that gave me a good laugh too. But then again I believe doctors used to recommend smoking


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Just heard from MARIANNE she's at airport waiting to board flight home. Said she ended up going to ER after wreck; had a concusion. Is bruised up but cleared to fly.


Good news- they can't be too worried if they are letting her fly.


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Good heavens, you are so clever. I doubt you will need the video link after all. I am far too chicken yet to try a dress or cardigan. :thumbup:


You could do it, and there's always help available. I have been knitting for a very long time, but had a terrible time with part of an Icelandic sweater. It was knit in the round from the bottom up. When I got to the under arm part, I just couldn't get it. My LYS got me through it. Just go for it.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Southern Gal said:


> my heat is broken tonight, my nephew, Keagan, the one with spina Bifida, had surgury on Wed. i can't begin to tell you how many surguries this made for him, he was a trooper, but this one was a toughie. it was his 20th birthday. he was doing fair, lots of pain, then they couldn't get his bowels to work and his mom called me last night and told me about it and i prayed and sent word around for more prayers, this morn, about 5:30, his mom, MOE called crying he had coded and they were doing CPR right them, so i alerted my mom and his step dad and younger bro and us all left in a flash, its a 2 hr drive, but we had our flasher on all the way and saw no blue lights and arived at the hosp. in about 1 1/2 hr or less. only to find that he was gone. they said he had no brain activity could not believe it. we stayed in the room while they did tests to see if he could be a donor, as he was very proud to have signed for this on his iD card, but sadly his heart just gave out, but they were able to take his body and retrieve the cornias and heart valves for someone. we stayed in the room with him for another hr after they cleaned him up. it looked like him just laying and sleeping like he has done since childhood in my back bedroom. His mom and her sister were the two nieces my parents and i raised, so he has lived with me part time and has always been here in and out when he decided he needed a break from the family, this yr has been tough, but i told him, i had a long ear whispering conversation with him and told him, his papaw was already in heaven waiting on him, and there would be no wheel chair and they would be watching the squirels and doing target practice and he would be walking with dad side by side. oh this is just not right, we lost dad in may, and i thought that was hard, but it doesn't compare to this. Tell your kids you love em and hug them often. his mom said the 3 days they were there they watched a lot of family type shows on the tv and she said he told her several times, i love you mom, she said it was like he knew something. just can't wrap my mind around this and my heart is so hurt. he got to do one yr at lyon college here in town, and loved it, had to take a semester off because of the health issues. I think God saw something in his future and said no this child has been through enough, time for him to fly with no pain. i have to think about it that way. love to you all. remember my family


How terrible for you all Donna- hard as it is when parents die at least by our ages our parents have had a long life unlike your nephew.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Saw this and thought of all of you and especially Betty
> Good night hope everybody gets at least some sleep


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Another favourite , Bonnie you and Mary you have made me hungry and as its early Sunday morning here it's a bowl of fresh berries and cereal for me not beef or chicken stew which is a shame , I know what I would rather have
> Beef stew is what I craved and ate constantly when I was pregnant with my oldest
> Sonja


With DD I craved Pizza Hut Pan pizza with mushrooms, pepperoni, and black olives. She was born in January. I could get that all year. With DS, I craved pumpkin pie. He was born the end of July. Try finding pumpkin anything in July! :lol:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Ribs are feeling better today to a degree. I have taken the brace off my wrist while typing (probably shouldn't have) but the swelling seems to have gone down some and not quite as painful. Thanks for asking Cathy. I will put the brace back on though.


Gwen, I know what a pain a wrist brace is, as I had one after slipping and falling on ice. My right of course! But, please, leave it on, except when you are going to get it wet. You will be much better off in the end. You will be surprised at what you will be able to do with it on, by the time it comes off permenantly! I even cut DH's hair with it on. I am glad the ribs are better this morning, and the swelling is going down in the wrist. Do you have any T-shirt fabric? Tho I had mine on in the winter, it did tend to get sweaty. I finally made a sleeve with T-shirt fabric. Think fingerless mitt, to go under it. Or if they give you a knitted sleeve type that they cut off a roll, use that. Then you wouldn't have a seam that might irritate.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

jheiens said:


> Good morning, Gwen and Cathy.
> 
> Hope you all have a lovely rest of the weekend. It's rather cold here this morning--about low 40s F. Too shilly and 'way too early for me. Winter is long enough around here without starting before the middle of September. Of course, with Ohio weather we could be in the upper 80s F around late November.
> 
> ...


O totally agree! It didn't get that cold here last night, but we have had it in the past. And I remember a Christmas that we had the doors and windows open! Seems like it was 1985 or 1986. Bitter cold Christmas of 1984, as DD was born that year, and we had -12F temps for Christmas 1983. It is Ohio, wait 10 minutes if you don't like the weather. It will change! Sun is shining beautifully right now.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Thank you. Don't know if anyone has replied but here is a link to a cute crocheted Haunted House.
> 
> http://www.instructables.com/id/Crochet-Haunted-House/
> 
> Ps love the pattern choice for the sofa.


Cool! I will have to go check it out.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

nicho said:


> Hello everyone, just popping in to say Hi while I have a few spare moments. So much has happened in the last few weeks that I will not be able to comment on everything. Just want you to know that those of facing deep sorrows, you are in my thoughts and prayers. To the many with sickness, healing vibes and prayers for you all, and hugs for everyone
> {{{{{{{{{{{{{{{everyone}}}}}}}}}}}}}
> 
> Well it has been all go here for the last many weeks. Was wonderful to have DD home for a week, although she spent more time catching up with friends than with us. Had a couple of special dinners with her though and for one meal I made her a special dessert - easy and tasty (my kind of dessert) I'll share the recipe. It's called Impossible passionfruit pie. We are very fond of passionfruit in our family and I think most Aussies and probably Kiwis too love passionfruit. I wonder if it is as popular in the States, Canada and UK? Anyway, if you can get hold of them, try this delicious and easy pie:
> ...


Good to see you back Denise- busy as always. Life really didn't slow down after your retirement did it?


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

thewren said:


> you could have always handed him some bread and the peanut butter. i would have eaten his portion. can't imagine a farmer who doesn't like chicken. lol --- sam


He only like roast chicken & it is a real pain in my a-- as I love chicken dishes.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Another favourite , Bonnie you and Mary you have made me hungry and as its early Sunday morning here it's a bowl of fresh berries and cereal for me not beef or chicken stew which is a shame , I know what I would rather have
> Beef stew is what I craved and ate constantly when I was pregnant with my oldest
> Sonja


We don't have stew very often as DH spent a winter in camp working on an oil rig & they cook made stew every day as she was busy seeing to the " needs" of another on the crew rather than doing her job :roll: he was so sick of it by spring he still doesn't care for it


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

mags7 said:


> O
> 
> You are sure one busy lady. Wish I had your energy.
> It sounds like you have access to so many wild berries. We have tons of blackberries here but you really have to watch them or they take over everything. Even the blackberries didn't do well this year because it was so hot. DGDs and I picked some for muffins but they were pretty tart.
> Hope you enjoyed the party.


I would love to have a chance to pick blackberries. I've been trying to grow them in my garden but the berries grow on 2nd year canes & every winter the moose & deer eat them to the ground. I'm going to try to fence things better this year.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Ribs are feeling better today to a degree. I have taken the brace off my wrist while typing (probably shouldn't have) but the swelling seems to have gone down some and not quite as painful. Thanks for asking Cathy. I will put the brace back on though.


I'm glad you are feeling a little better.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Last night (Saturday) one of the Adelaide football teams in the national football level payed and won their final (I didn't watch partly because they played the Bulldogs, not my team but same colours and no way could I comfortably go against them but wnated the local team to win!).
Today my Doggies played and won their final- we have now kicked last years 2 grand finalists out the finals. Not too many expected us to win (you may remeber that we just made it into the finals after not being in the the top 5 all year. And now we are 1 win away from a grand final- mind you we still need to win it!.
And currently watching the cricket- last of 5 One Day games against England, we are going to win this one very comfortably which gives us the series 3-2. ANd we have just won it. So finsihed the series on a real high
So the last 24 hours or so have had sport results all going my way.

Friday I caught up with a lady from Arizona- she contacted me via KP in response to my Adelaide catchup topics. We went to Lincraft a Joanne's/Michaels type store and they had 50% off there brand yarn so she got some (well so did I I must admit but not lots- and one lot was some for the baby which I was just waiting for it to be cheap).
She came to the market today as it was a chance to get yarn different to what she would get at home- this is the handpaninted yarn I often get. And then as she couldn't join us last Thursday we are catching up with her this Thursday- one of the places tourists are meant to vist here has 2 yarn shops so we are taking her to these. And her husbands family will take her husband there and show him different sights.
Her family can't believe that she has found friends over here- how can she have found knitters like this without even coming? But of course we don't have a problem with understanding this do we?

Well it was my turn to write a book tonight!


----------



## pearlone (Apr 4, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> I have spent the day working on decluttering the computer. I am going to have to put all of my knitting patterns on a flash drive. I have over 1 gig of patterns! Yikes! It is time for a back up, also, but will work on that tomorrow. Right now, I am running Avast anti-virus. It took an hour to run Malwarebytes. It has been running a little slow lately, and the latest solar flair is NOT helping it. The timer just went off. Time to go turn the heat up on the oven for the bread to bake. I am so glad that DD found this easy bread recipe. From start to finish, I can have 3 loaves of bread mixed, 2 rises, and baked in 3 hours! And the Kitchen Aid mixer does all the work of mixing and kneading.


Tami could you please send me your bread recipe. I have a kitchen aid mixer and this sounds like it would work real well for us now. Thanks ahead of time. Cheri


----------



## pearlone (Apr 4, 2011)

Donna I feel your pain at loosing your loving nephew. Prayers being said for him and the family. God Bless you all through this difficult time.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Railyn said:


> Dear friends, I finally have a computer after what seems like a long time. The company that was to install the computer in the new house got things messed up so we have been without TV, computer and phone for over a week. The man came today to hook up the computer, etc. and found that all the lines to the house had been cut. His guess was the wire was stolen for the copper. That seems to be a popular crime here.
> We had a stressful move as all moves are and we have everything under one roof now and the keys turned in on the old home. I think we are going to enjoy this house very much. It seems to meet our needs nicely. Nothing fancy but we aren't fancy people. The unpacking is taking forever as my sore ankle has been very sore and DH has not been well this week. His balance is terrible. So far no falls but he stumbles a lot. Parkinson's is cruel.
> Knitting and other fun things are on hold until most of the unpacking is done and there is a lot to do. We moved so quickly that we didn't sort out discards so are doing so on this end and it does take time.
> It is late and I do need to get to bed but wanted to check in tonight. I have missed KTP very much the past couple of weeks. Warm hugs to all. Marilyn


Steeling the copper wiring was a big thing in San Antonio when we lived there, they would even steal it out of the air con units of churches and schools. Oh I'm so glad that you've gotten moved, too bad you had to wait a week for internet, tv, and such, but at least you are in the new house. I'm glad that there haven't been any falls, I'm praying that they continue to make inroads with the research they are doing for Parkinsons, and can, in the near future, more easily control it, at the very least. 
Don't over do the unpacking, be sure to rest. 
Hugs back to you.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> Last night (Saturday) one of the Adelaide football teams in the national football level payed and won their final (I didn't watch partly because they played the Bulldogs, not my team but same colours and no way could I comfortably go against them but wnated the local team to win!).
> Today my Doggies played and won their final- we have now kicked last years 2 grand finalists out the finals. Not too many expected us to win (you may remeber that we just made it into the finals after not being in the the top 5 all year. And now we are 1 win away from a grand final- mind you we still need to win it!.
> And currently watching the cricket- last of 5 One Day games against England, we are going to win this one very comfortably which gives us the series 3-2. ANd we have just won it. So finsihed the series on a real high
> So the last 24 hours or so have had sport results all going my way.
> ...


Congratulations on your team wins!! 
 How much fun it must be for her to be able to go to a whole different country and already know people to visit with, I know I would be more than thrilled. 
I bought a little roving at the fiber fair, and got a couple skeins of yarn, so I didn't do too bad, I had found a homemade vanilla extract at the co-op a few months ago, before they closed, and the lady who has them was there, yay! She said it is her 16 year old daughter who actually does the extracts, they are fabulous, I also have a lemon, she leaves the whole vanilla bean in the bottle that you buy, it's the best vanilla I've found. I will gladly help keep a 16 year old in business if I can.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Ribs are feeling better today to a degree. I have taken the brace off my wrist while typing (probably shouldn't have) but the swelling seems to have gone down some and not quite as painful. Thanks for asking Cathy. I will put the brace back on though.


Glad that the ribs are feeling better, but Gwen, behave yourself, leave the brace on. (I'd probably be taking it off to though, so who am I to talk?  ) 
Take it easy, you and Marianne have had a rough week and as someone else said, you weren't even together or in the same state. lol
I am glad that she is flying home, hopefully she's already there, concussions are nothing to mess with, that's for sure.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I certainly will try NOT to fall. My sister says it is because I fail to acknowledge I too am getting older....LOL. Puh....leeze! I do know I am not young anymore. I just refuse to accept I "old" means I can't do things like I used to! ROFL.......


Old! Who's old? We have too much fun to get old.  Now my body may not agree some days, but what does it know? :roll:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Thank you. Don't know if anyone has replied but here is a link to a cute crocheted Haunted House.
> 
> http://www.instructables.com/id/Crochet-Haunted-House/
> 
> Ps love the pattern choice for the sofa.


That is cute, I may have to make that one of these days. :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

nicho said:


> Hello everyone, just popping in to say Hi while I have a few spare moments. So much has happened in the last few weeks that I will not be able to comment on everything. Just want you to know that those of facing deep sorrows, you are in my thoughts and prayers. To the many with sickness, healing vibes and prayers for you all, and hugs for everyone
> {{{{{{{{{{{{{{{everyone}}}}}}}}}}}}}
> 
> Well it has been all go here for the last many weeks. Was wonderful to have DD home for a week, although she spent more time catching up with friends than with us. Had a couple of special dinners with her though and for one meal I made her a special dessert - easy and tasty (my kind of dessert) I'll share the recipe. It's called Impossible passionfruit pie. We are very fond of passionfruit in our family and I think most Aussies and probably Kiwis too love passionfruit. I wonder if it is as popular in the States, Canada and UK? Anyway, if you can get hold of them, try this delicious and easy pie:
> ...


Ooh, glad that you are back and mended, hopefully DH will have a quick recovery, it always happens when we are busy doesn't it. 
Wow, seems like you had just started planning your trip and it's almost here already, I'm sure you'll have a wonderful time. 
Love the pictures, the orchids are beautiful.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Well today didn't go quite as I'd planned. I picked a tub of beets & another of spinach & was in a total mess with them when my friend call & said today was the day her nephew & his wife were going to take us picking wild high bush cranberries so I raced around & got the greens ready for the freezer & the beets cooked. Raced off to my friends & we went off to her nephews, well we took the scenic route as she made a wrong turn & were a little late but got there. The berries were in the huge hills along the North Saskatchewan river, very pretty area, but I didn't take a camera. I've never picked these berries before but they are supposed to make great jelly. I've got about 2 gallons so should make a nice lot of juice. It was nearly supper tine when I got home so I peeled & sliced the beets, & they are in the freezer.
> I'd made oven chicken stew & put in the oven before I left, DH turned his nose up because it was "chicken" but ate it anyway
> I'm in the couch just now waiting on him to get cleaned up to go to neighbours 60th birthday. I'd really rather stay on the couch but that would be rude.
> Berries will wait until morning to be cleaned & juiced, too pooped to do more tonight.


Wow, a whirlwind day, you sure did manage to get a lot accomplished though, that's for sure.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Saw this and thought of all of you and especially Betty
> Good night hope everybody gets at least some sleep


Oh that is cute, it has Betty written all over it. :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

pacer said:


> DH made a wonderful homemade beef stew tonight. I am enjoying some red wine with it. Today has consisted of doing laundry and washing dishes as well as some knitting. I have enough laundry to last another day. I hope to get it finished tomorrow.


YUM! I need to get off my bum and get some laundry in, but I'm enjoying getting caught up with you all to much to move. 
I had a glass of red wine last night also, it was a sweet one, but it was so nice and relaxing.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I have a recipe somewhere for buns filled with raisins & cottage cheese, maybe the same thing?. I can dig it out if you like.
> 
> I'm glad you had as nice time at the fish fry & met some new neighbours.


Yes, please post the recipe. I would appreciate it.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> 5:15pm and just checking in now. It is a cold overcast day. Thankfully I don't need to go anywhere. I spent a few hours in the building laundry room. I was knitting away and could hear this little squeaky sound. It wasn't constant but I would hear it. I was at the dryer taking out clothes and what happens. A mouse shoots out and runs over my foot. Well the clothes went flying through the air and I screamed so loud. The landlord came running in and collapsed in laughter when he saw me on top of the table ( the for us to fold and stack laundry) swinging my cane and cursing like a sailor at the little rodent. He got rid of it and came back to help me down. Carried my basket up to our apartment and told Greg about my little scare. I thought I would pass out when I saw the little bugger sitting there staring at me across the room.


I'd have done the same thing, get the heebie jeebies just thinking about it. When I lived with Dad and Marla for a couple years, way back when, Marla had a pet rat :? , it wasn't in it's cage when we got home on night from shopping, seems the mini dachshund had gotten it, go figure, rodent hound and a rodent in the same house, who could've predicted that outcome? Anyway, I digress, I stepped on the body in the dark hallway, and knew instantly what it was, my dad still can't figure out how I got from the middle of the hallway to the top of the toilet in one leap, well, I'm sure he's up in heaven still trying to figure it out, I can't tell you, but it was quick, and I'm sure if the neighbors had been closer, they'd have called the troopers, thinking someone must be being murdered.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Southern Gal said:


> my heat is broken tonight, my nephew, Keagan, the one with spina Bifida, had surgury on Wed. i can't begin to tell you how many surguries this made for him, he was a trooper, but this one was a toughie. it was his 20th birthday. he was doing fair, lots of pain, then they couldn't get his bowels to work and his mom called me last night and told me about it and i prayed and sent word around for more prayers, this morn, about 5:30, his mom, MOE called crying he had coded and they were doing CPR right them, so i alerted my mom and his step dad and younger bro and us all left in a flash, its a 2 hr drive, but we had our flasher on all the way and saw no blue lights and arived at the hosp. in about 1 1/2 hr or less. only to find that he was gone. they said he had no brain activity could not believe it. we stayed in the room while they did tests to see if he could be a donor, as he was very proud to have signed for this on his iD card, but sadly his heart just gave out, but they were able to take his body and retrieve the cornias and heart valves for someone. we stayed in the room with him for another hr after they cleaned him up. it looked like him just laying and sleeping like he has done since childhood in my back bedroom. His mom and her sister were the two nieces my parents and i raised, so he has lived with me part time and has always been here in and out when he decided he needed a break from the family, this yr has been tough, but i told him, i had a long ear whispering conversation with him and told him, his papaw was already in heaven waiting on him, and there would be no wheel chair and they would be watching the squirels and doing target practice and he would be walking with dad side by side. oh this is just not right, we lost dad in may, and i thought that was hard, but it doesn't compare to this. Tell your kids you love em and hug them often. his mom said the 3 days they were there they watched a lot of family type shows on the tv and she said he told her several times, i love you mom, she said it was like he knew something. just can't wrap my mind around this and my heart is so hurt. he got to do one yr at lyon college here in town, and loved it, had to take a semester off because of the health issues. I think God saw something in his future and said no this child has been through enough, time for him to fly with no pain. i have to think about it that way. love to you all. remember my family


I'm so very sorry that you've lost your DN, but you are right, he is no longer in pain or suffering his health issues, he's able to walk and run unfettered, and is watching over you all. HUGS keeping you and the family while you grieve.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bubba Love said:


> My little "grand" baby is two today 🎂🎂 what a blessing she is to us!


Awe, she's adorable!!!! And I love her dress and bonnet, did you make those?


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

KatyNora said:


> Absolutely!! And I'm pretty sure we could convince Miss Pam to join us as well.  Just let us know when you're coming, Poledra, and we'll roll out the red carpet.


Will do, that would be so much fun, especially as DH will want to be out fishing, I don't mind, but I want at least one day to spend in shops and just enjoying retail and tp friends therapy.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Okay, marking my spot, need to go plant stuff, cook down tomatoes to see what I have as far as sauce goes, and do laundry. 
I have worked back to page 8.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

nicho said:


> for one meal I made her a special dessert - easy and tasty (my kind of dessert) I'll share the recipe. It's called Impossible passionfruit pie. We are very fond of passionfruit in our family and I think most Aussies and probably Kiwis too love passionfruit. I wonder if it is as popular in the States, Canada and UK? Anyway, if you can get hold of them, try this delicious and easy pie:
> 
> http://www.startsatsixty.com.au/recipes/impossible-passionfruit-pie
> 
> ...


Gorgeous flower display. Thanks for the recipe for passion fruit pie. I think the only way we can get passion fruit is canned, if at all. I can't recall seeing it in any of the stores.

I totally understand your concern about the dropping dollar. Ours is the same. Worth about 75 cents to the U.S. $. Makes it very costly to visit the US. but it's great for them to visit Canada.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Well today didn't go quite as I'd planned. I picked a tub of beets & another of spinach & was in a total mess with them when my friend call & said today was the day her nephew & his wife were going to take us picking wild high bush cranberries so I raced around & got the greens ready for the freezer & the beets cooked. Raced off to my friends & we went off to her nephews, well we took the scenic route as she made a wrong turn & were a little late but got there. The berries were in the huge hills along the North Saskatchewan river, very pretty area, but I didn't take a camera. I've never picked these berries before but they are supposed to make great jelly. I've got about 2 gallons so should make a nice lot of juice. It was nearly supper tine when I got home so I peeled & sliced the beets, & they are in the freezer.
> I'd made oven chicken stew & put in the oven before I left, DH turned his nose up because it was "chicken" but ate it anyway
> I'm in the couch just now waiting on him to get cleaned up to go to neighbours 60th birthday. I'd really rather stay on the couch but that would be rude.
> Berries will wait until morning to be cleaned & juiced, too pooped to do more tonight.


I didn't know that you could make jelly out of high bush cranberries. I had two bushes and used to let the birds eat them. Come Spring though, they used to stink.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

The food festival is taking place here this weekend and it's been a total washout. It rained all day yesterday and all night. Still rained this morning. The temperature dropped to about 50. I was so looking forward to going to it. I feel badly for all the people who were participating. To set up all your booths and merchandise and have no one come must be so disheartening. And last weekend, it was so hot and sunny. What a shame! I'm caught up and am going to have some lunch.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

darowil said:


> Last night (Saturday) one of the Adelaide football teams in the national football level payed and won their final (I didn't watch partly because they played the Bulldogs, not my team but same colours and no way could I comfortably go against them but wnated the local team to win!).
> Today my Doggies played and won their final- we have now kicked last years 2 grand finalists out the finals. Not too many expected us to win (you may remeber that we just made it into the finals after not being in the the top 5 all year. And now we are 1 win away from a grand final- mind you we still need to win it!.
> And currently watching the cricket- last of 5 One Day games against England, we are going to win this one very comfortably which gives us the series 3-2. ANd we have just won it. So finsihed the series on a real high
> So the last 24 hours or so have had sport results all going my way.
> ...


Congratulations on the win.

It is so much fun meeting other KP'ers! And a chance to buy yarn local to where you are visiting is almost as much fun! Yes, we do understand this very well.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

pearlone said:


> Tami could you please send me your bread recipe. I have a kitchen aid mixer and this sounds like it would work real well for us now. Thanks ahead of time. Cheri


Cheri, I posted it on page 15. I will also email it to you.

I forgot to mention that the bread this recipe makes freezes very well! I made 6 loaves and froze them individually when we went in the RV this spring. The sixth one tasted as good as the first one did.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> I'd have done the same thing, get the heebie jeebies just thinking about it. When I lived with Dad and Marla for a couple years, way back when, Marla had a pet rat :? , it wasn't in it's cage when we got home on night from shopping, seems the mini dachshund had gotten it, go figure, rodent hound and a rodent in the same house, who could've predicted that outcome? Anyway, I digress, I stepped on the body in the dark hallway, and knew instantly what it was, my dad still can't figure out how I got from the middle of the hallway to the top of the toilet in one leap, well, I'm sure he's up in heaven still trying to figure it out, I can't tell you, but it was quick, and I'm sure if the neighbors had been closer, they'd have called the troopers, thinking someone must be being murdered.


I can understand very well. They startle you so bad & the smell. I was cleaning our old camper once, reached up into a cupboard to wipe it out & the mouse ran down my arm. The kids were hauling stuff out from the house & heard the screams. DH of course just laughed.
:shock: :shock:


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

budasha said:


> I didn't know that you could make jelly out of high bush cranberries. I had two bushes and used to let the birds eat them. Come Spring though, they used to stink.


I was warned they will smell like dirty socks while cooking :roll: I've got them in the juicer now, the smell isn't so bad yet.

Edit:
DS just came in the house & wanted to know what stinks, said it was like something rotten :shock: Hopefully the smell goes away one the jelly is made & cooled.
I just looked up a recipe & in it it says while they are cooking "they smell like the nasties pair of old running shoes ever" :shock:


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Denise, good to hear from you. Glad your cold is better & hopefully the dreaded "man cold" (Sorry, Sam) isn't too bad.
I can image you are excited about your trip to the US but that exchange rate is pretty painful. I expect it will put a damper on how many go south this winter. I've already heard of several who are going for less time or not at all. I know it sure hurt when we went to Sturgis.

We didn't stay out too late last night but I'm stil dragging my butt today. I Got my berries picked over & they are in the steamer but I think the jelly will wait until tomorrow. I may grind & cook the green tomatoes fr mincemeat this evening as they have to cook an hour & then sit overnight before you can continue. I'll see how much ambition I have after I get back from my nieces baby shower.
My brother called last night & said he was coming to visit this morning, I told him I had to leave just after 1 for the shower but haven't seen hide nor hair of him. Sometimes he's as dependable as a babies bottom.
Well, off to get that recipe out for Liz


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I can understand very well. They startle you so bad & the smell. I was cleaning our old camper once, reached up into a cupboard to wipe it out & the mouse ran down my arm. The kids were hauling stuff out from the house & heard the screams. DH of course just laughed.
> :shock: :shock:


When I was walking the dog down at the lake I had a water vole ( more commonly known as the water rat ) run right across my sandalled foot . The thing was a lot bigger than I expected it to be and I was so lucky to see one ( not ) close up as they are rapidly declining here 
Sonja


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Filled buns

Mix 2 tablespoons yeast with 1/2 cup warm water & 1 tablespoon sugar & let rise.

Mix as for pie crust:
10 cups flour
1 cup sugar
1/2 cup lard
1/2 cup vegetable shortening
I tablespoon salt
Then add 4 beaten eggs & 2 tablespoons vanilla
Add 2 cups warm water to yeast mixture, then add the flour mixture to it also.
Knead well & allow to rise 2 hrs, knead & let rise 1 hr. Then shape into buns
Make an indent in the center of each bun( think thumbprints cookies)
Baste with a mixture of 1 egg & 1 tablespoon cream
Put filling in indent & allow to rise 30minutes.
Bake at 350F for 30 minutes.

Cottage cheese filling

1kg /2.2pounds cottage cheese
1cup raisins
2 tablespoons whipping cream
2 teaspoons vanilla
1beaten egg

Mix together, fill buns
Sprinkle lightly with cinnamon & sugar

Makes 5-6 dozen buns
I have had this recipe for 40. Years, long before the days of instant yeast. I would probably mix it differently if I were to do it now as I only have instant yeast in my house.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Maya and I got to walk for the first time in a couple of days. I've been feeling "off" and spending a too many hours laying down. And haven't slept well. A friend gave me a blood sugar kit and I took it at 9a.m. Hadn't eaten except a rice cracker on way to meeting but had walked 45 minutes. Blood sugar 168. I think that's high for not eating. Will check blood sugar and track this week. Just feeling "off" and snarky.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> When I was walking the dog down at the lake I had a water vole ( more commonly known as the water rat ) run right across my sandalled foot . The thing was a lot bigger than I expected it to be and I was so lucky to see one ( not ) close up as they are rapidly declining here
> Sonja


There are some things that I have a hard time understanding why a decline in population is a bad thing :roll: , all rats being one! 
If one ran across my foot I would probably have had a heart attack on the spot.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> There are some things that I have a hard time understanding why a decline in population is a bad thing :roll: , all rats being one!
> If one ran across my foot I would probably have had a heart attack on the spot.


I don't mind seeing them in the water but not close up and personnel


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Maya and I got to walk for the first time in a couple of days. I've been feeling "off" and spending a too many hours laying down. And haven't slept well. A friend gave me a blood sugar kit and I took it at 9a.m. Hadn't eaten except a rice cracker on way to meeting but had walked 45 minutes. Blood sugar 168. I think that's high for not eating. Will check blood sugar and track this week. Just feeling "off" and snarky.


168 is definitely high for not eating, normal is 72-100mg/Dl(4.0-6.1 mmol/l)& often I have heard of people being "snarky" when their levels were high. Take care. Are you still on the steroids? that will certainly make your sugar high.


----------



## KatyNora (Apr 10, 2011)

thewren said:


> that's it - and you are right - they do have a lot of yarn - is that where we bought that multi-colored green/orange mohair that you made into a scarf and i have about four inches of mine done. lol --- sam --- one of he lovely things about seattle is that it is such a walkable city - so easy to get around.


We have gotten so many beautiful yarns over the course of your visits that I really don't remember for sure where they all came from, but it sure has been fun acquiring them. :lol:


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> you could have always handed him some bread and the peanut butter. i would have eaten his portion. can't imagine a farmer who doesn't like chicken. lol --- sam


He might starve if he lived with me--chicken is pretty much the only meat we eat any more!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Maya and I got to walk for the first time in a couple of days. I've been feeling "off" and spending a too many hours laying down. And haven't slept well. A friend gave me a blood sugar kit and I took it at 9a.m. Hadn't eaten except a rice cracker on way to meeting but had walked 45 minutes. Blood sugar 168. I think that's high for not eating. Will check blood sugar and track this week. Just feeling "off" and snarky.


That is pretty high. I hope you can get it down. It might have something to do with you feeling off.


----------



## Bulldog (Mar 25, 2011)

Just got home from church and lunch with bunch of friends. We went to Wendys. It is a beautiful day here. The sun is shining and it is cool.a big break for the Soutn. It is usually so hot and humid one tends to hibernate.
We signed up to go to Atlanta to work on operation Christmas child this year. It is a lot of fun on the bus but oh so bad on my back. I will take pillows and manage.
We also got the agenda for the Hopitality Committee (the kitchen workers at church) Boy are we gonna be busy the coming months. I dont know how I am gonna do it all but feel the activity is good for me.
I think I will curl up with my sweater shortly. Brenda was telling me of how she joins a new ball of yarn and I want her to show me before she leaves on her cruise. I am close to the end of the first hank just have to work on it a little more and she can show me Wed. I do so love this knitting group at the Sr Citizens Center. As I told you before, I can tell these ladies have far more money than I ever dreamed of but I go with the attitude that No One Is Better but Just As Good. They have been so welcoming and include me in everything so my friend above is moving in the midst.
Joy, I was talking to Jim about our meeting in July and he was saying how we could meet you halfway somewhere.. I am sure you have it all mapped out. Do hope I can lose a few pounds before then.LOL!
Bonnie, your oven stew sounds delicious. Recipe? Jim should have been a preacher. He loves chicken and on our honeymoon was ordering Southern Fried Chicken while I was ordering shrimp. I didnt know how to cook when we got married (Mom didnt want us up under her in the kitchen). I burned him out 
Margaret, I meant to thank you for your advice. I soak up all you give me. Think I will invest in the steel 5 Chiagoo Interchangeable when my knitting group makes the trip to the Knutty Knitters in Yazoo City.I have saved and saved for this trip. Now that it is getting cooler I am sure they will soon get the trip together (I sure hope so. I have heard so much about this shop and have anticipated the trip for a long time now.
Mel, when we were in Hattiesburg for three years, my beloved cat Mac was alive. Jim came running in the bedroom one night and told me he had spotted a mouse. When I turned the light out, I could feel Mac running back and forth along the bed and thought I bet Mac is playing with that mouse. I turned the light on and sure enough he was. As Jim was no help in that department, I picked it up by the tail and put it outside in the garbage can. I look in it the next morning and the little mouse was peeking out of an ice cream container blinking its eyes at me. Stlll laugh about that.
Denise, So sorry you got sick going back to school. Prayers for healing for you and DH. You were speaking of your daughters visit. It is hard for me when the kids come home and spend all their time visiting with all their friends, but I guess we just have to give them their wings and hope they fly back home again someday.
Off to knit. Trying to keep up
We have to go back to the Honda Place tomorrow to get our $2600 back that we gave them for future servicing. Pray for us. We both hate going back in that dealership. I am loving our new car, Paula. It is such a good drive and ride. I love the XM radio and can get so many channels of good ole Southern Gospel Music. I sure am praying Jim will keep it after our free 6 mos is over
We are then meeting my best friend , Gerr for lunch. She is bringing us 4-30# bags of peanuts to boil
I Love You To The Moon And Back, Betty


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Got the yoke on my crochet dress done and decided to pull most of it out . It was just to big for what I wanted , but I liked the pattern so I've just changed the yoke a bit and might add the stitches to the dress part to make it flare out a bit will have to see how it goes 
Sonja


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> It's a nice day weather wise today again , yesterday I would have Definitly said autumn was here , only heard the odd few geese fly over so maybe there are some nice warm days left . Do like hearing and seeing all the geese but this time of year it does herald the end of the summer . I like it better when they are going the other way telling us spring is here
> I hope you all don't get all that snow you had last winter in America and Canada, only seems like last week that it was just going
> Sonja


I'm told the likely expectation is for colder temps and more snow than last winter, Sonja. It was bad enough but not the worst we'v seen since I moved here almost 20 years ago.

OhiO Joy


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> There are some things that I have a hard time understanding why a decline in population is a bad thing :roll: , all rats being one!
> If one ran across my foot I would probably have had a heart attack on the spot.


 :shock: Me too!!!!!!! On all counts.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bulldog said:


> Just got home from church and lunch with bunch of friends. We went to Wendys. It is a beautiful day here. The sun is shining and it is cool.a big break for the Soutn. It is usually so hot and humid one tends to hibernate.
> We signed up to go to Atlanta to work on operation Christmas child this year. It is a lot of fun on the bus but oh so bad on my back. I will take pillows and manage.
> We also got the agenda for the Hopitality Committee (the kitchen workers at church) Boy are we gonna be busy the coming months. I dont know how I am gonna do it all but feel the activity is good for me.
> I think I will curl up with my sweater shortly. Brenda was telling me of how she joins a new ball of yarn and I want her to show me before she leaves on her cruise. I am close to the end of the first hank just have to work on it a little more and she can show me Wed. I do so love this knitting group at the Sr Citizens Center. As I told you before, I can tell these ladies have far more money than I ever dreamed of but I go with the attitude that No One Is Better but Just As Good. They have been so welcoming and include me in everything so my friend above is moving in the midst.
> ...


Crossing everything and hoping and praying that they did not give you any problems getting your money back, I'll keep my fingers and needles crossed that Jim keeps the XM radio for you. 
Have a great lunch, that is a lot of boiled peanuts, but they taste so good.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Got the yoke on my crochet dress done and decided to pull most of it out . It was just to big for what I wanted , but I liked the pattern so I've just changed the yoke a bit and might add the stitches to the dress part to make it flare out a bit will have to see how it goes
> Sonja


You are designing away, I can't wait to see when you are done. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> With DD I craved Pizza Hut Pan pizza with mushrooms, pepperoni, and black olives. She was born in January. I could get that all year. With DS, I craved pumpkin pie. He was born the end of July. Try finding pumpkin anything in July! :lol:


Mine was fresh watermelon in December with DD#2. Impossible!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Here's a photo I took while going through the fabric samples for the loveseat and sofa that are going downstairs in the family room. I needed something that wouldn't show the wear and tear and be pretty sturdy to stand up to our use since we spend most of our time down there. The recliner was purchased at one store -- it's the only one that DH fit into comfortably without being an overstuffed large chair and I picked out that diamond pattern thinking that I would coordinate something in burgundy/gray to go with it. But then my sister gave me the beautiful hand knitted green & tan throw and I love how it looks in the room so I went with fabric for the sofa and loveseat that would coordinate with the chair, but also allow for some more accents in the tan and green. I like it from the small sample, just hope the large pieces don't become overwhelming. The diamonds in each fabric are almost the exact same color and shape and being from totally different stores and manufacturers, I think it came out pretty lucky.


That will look really nice, can't wait to see.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Good luck in downsizing further, you both have my sympathy. It is so much easier when there is no deadline to be done by. Yesterday was spent with two of my daughters going through all my baking pans and cake decorating things. I told them if they decide they are not using them, please feel obligated to get rid of them. I can't believe I had so many different muffin pans and so many different shapes and sizes. 😱😱😳


Oh my, well, you are not a boring baker at any rate. lol


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> I saw this on FB and thought it cute and funny...


LOLOL!!! :XD:


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Sorlenna said:


> Mine was fresh watermelon in December with DD#2. Impossible!


With my youngest I started eating oranges , peel included , I'm surprised he wasn't born with an orange tinge to his skin 😄


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Just finished reading last week ktp and caught up here now.
> 
> Sam another wonderful opening. The ladies who help out and post summaries are angels.😇
> 
> ...


I love your main street, the different shops and everything are so neat. The cars aren't bad either.  I love antique car shows.


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Mine was fresh watermelon in December with DD#2. Impossible!


I wanted canned, julienned green beans. There's no accounting for those weird cravings.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

I don't think I really had any major cravings when I was pregnant with Christopher, I had a hot fudge sundae everyday at work, but I don't think I craved them, just love them.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> That will look really nice, can't wait to see.


Just let me know when you'll be arriving in Chicago!! Looking forward to it.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

I have the top of the quilt filled in...and nowhere to lay it out for a picture! :shock: I feel like I'm making a car cover. LOL It's huge! But she wanted a king size, so there it is. Now I have to wrestle with the backing fabric, and then it will be ready to go into the frame. I'm *hoping* to have it done by Christmas...we'll see.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

I can say honestly the only thing I "craved" while pregnant with Gage was cheese pizza. Meat of any kind made me vomit. Even just the word meat make me feel ill.
I did eat A LOT of brocoli uncooked. I couldn't seem to get enough.
The strangest thing I ate....woke up at 3 am Christmas morning hungry. Started rooting through the fridge for leftovers from the turkey dinner. I made enough noise that everyone ended up getting up and we all piggies out. I made them lose their appetite when I made a peanut butter and mash potato sandwich drowning in gravy. Looking back on it now I am soooo grossed out. Lol


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Just got a call from DH's cousin and the wedding will be either Oct 10 or 17th. My shoes I ordered will be in tomorrow so I'll have time to learn how to walk in heels again...LOL haven't had on a pair in at least 10n years!!!
I WILL NOT fall at the wedding...or during my practice time! LOL!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Don't squeel to loud Kaye Jo but I had a pet rat as a classroom pet during my teaching career and it would ride around the room perched on my shoulder.


Poledra65 said:


> I'd have done the same thing, get the heebie jeebies just thinking about it. When I lived with Dad and Marla for a couple years, way back when, Marla had a pet rat :? , it wasn't in it's cage when we got home on night from shopping, seems the mini dachshund had gotten it, go figure, rodent hound and a rodent in the same house, who could've predicted that outcome? Anyway, I digress, I stepped on the body in the dark hallway, and knew instantly what it was, my dad still can't figure out how I got from the middle of the hallway to the top of the toilet in one leap, well, I'm sure he's up in heaven still trying to figure it out, I can't tell you, but it was quick, and I'm sure if the neighbors had been closer, they'd have called the troopers, thinking someone must be being murdered.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I was warned they will smell like dirty socks while cooking :roll: I've got them in the juicer now, the smell isn't so bad yet.
> 
> Edit:
> DS just came in the house & wanted to know what stinks, said it was like something rotten :shock: Hopefully the smell goes away one the jelly is made & cooled.
> I just looked up a recipe & in it it says while they are cooking "they smell like the nasties pair of old running shoes ever" :shock:


My mum used to cook tripe (sheep's stomach lining) which I love, but it doesn't smell very good when it is cooking. She also used to boil hankies (in the days when people still used cloth ones) and that smelt pretty much the same....you can imagine the disappointment when you discovered it was hankies making the smell and not tripe! :lol: BTW she did NOT use the same pot!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> With my youngest I started eating oranges , peel included , I'm surprised he wasn't born with an orange tinge to his skin 😄


With my first it was Turkey & coleslaw sandwiches, also Mars bars. I don't remember anything particular with DS#2.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Don't squeel to loud Kaye Jo but I had a pet rat as a classroom pet during my teaching career and it would ride around the room perched on my shoulder.


Oh my word Gwen I would have passed out.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Heading for bed now as I'm shattered...had both boys here for dinner with partners and DGKs of course. Poor wee Caitlin was full of the cold and kept choking, the wee soul just couldn't understand what was wrong. :-( I hope she gets rid of it quickly as they are due to go on their first holiday abroad (Majorca) on Thursday. Talk to you tomorrow, Goodnight all.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

When I was making our king size quilt I moved all furniture out of the kitchen and pinned it laid out on the floor.  took me forever.


Sorlenna said:


> I have the top of the quilt filled in...and nowhere to lay it out for a picture! :shock: I feel like I'm making a car cover. LOL It's huge! But she wanted a king size, so there it is. Now I have to wrestle with the backing fabric, and then it will be ready to go into the frame. I'm *hoping* to have it done by Christmas...we'll see.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

With my first I craved and ate gallons of cream of wheat....hotter than h*** all summer and me eatting cream of wheat.


KateB said:


> With my first it was Turkey & coleslaw sandwiches, also Mars bars. I don't remember anything particular with DS#2.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

KateB said:


> Heading for bed now as I'm shattered...had both boys here for dinner with partners and DGKs of course. Poor wee Caitlin was full of the cold and kept choking, the wee soul just couldn't understand what was wrong. :-( I hope she gets rid of it quickly as they are due to go on their first holiday abroad (Majorca) on Thursday. Talk to you tomorrow, Goodnight all.


Good night Kate hope Caitlin is all better soon


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Bulldog said:


> Just got home from church and lunch with bunch of friends. We went to Wendys. It is a beautiful day here. The sun is shining and it is cool.a big break for the Soutn. It is usually so hot and humid one tends to hibernate.
> We signed up to go to Atlanta to work on operation Christmas child this year. It is a lot of fun on the bus but oh so bad on my back. I will take pillows and manage.
> We also got the agenda for the Hopitality Committee (the kitchen workers at church) Boy are we gonna be busy the coming months. I dont know how I am gonna do it all but feel the activity is good for me.
> I think I will curl up with my sweater shortly. Brenda was telling me of how she joins a new ball of yarn and I want her to show me before she leaves on her cruise. I am close to the end of the first hank just have to work on it a little more and she can show me Wed. I do so love this knitting group at the Sr Citizens Center. As I told you before, I can tell these ladies have far more money than I ever dreamed of but I go with the attitude that No One Is Better but Just As Good. They have been so welcoming and include me in everything so my friend above is moving in the midst.
> ...


It sounds like you have had a really nice day! The sun has shown most of the day here with temps in the mid 60's. I have the patio door open. Do you get bed bath and beyond coupons in the mail? If you do, go there and buy the comfort cushion they advertise on tv. It is $20 there and walmart if walmart even carries them anymore. Those are the best cushions to sit on!!!! I bought one to take to a weekend indoor bluegrass festival with those conference room chairs. I didn't have near the trouble sitting that I usually do. Instead, it was DH who kept wiggling because his back hurt. I came home and bought a second one. I loaned one to Gwen at KAP. It might get you through all of your upcoming hard work! I hope someone will give you something you can do sitting down. Standing is so hard on our backs.

I will pray that the honda dealership doesn't give you a hard time about getting your money back. If they do call the tv station and let them know how badly you were treated. It might help you get your money back. And keep someone else from being pressured into the wrong decision. This isn't something I would normally do or suggest but sometimes you just need to.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I was warned they will smell like dirty socks while cooking :roll: I've got them in the juicer now, the smell isn't so bad yet.
> 
> Edit:
> DS just came in the house & wanted to know what stinks, said it was like something rotten :shock: Hopefully the smell goes away one the jelly is made & cooled.
> I just looked up a recipe & in it it says while they are cooking "they smell like the nasties pair of old running shoes ever" :shock:


I didn't think they'd smell while you're cooking them. I thought they smelled because they were rotting. Hope it tastes better than it smells. Let us know.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Filled buns
> 
> Mix 2 tablespoons yeast with 1/2 cup warm water & 1 tablespoon sugar & let rise.
> 
> ...


Thanks Bonnie. That makes a lot of buns. Even half is still 3 dozen. I'm sure this was used during the time of threshing when all the neighbours came and dinner was served. I can picture my mom doing these. Do you think I can quarter the recipe? Do you think the cottage cheese was the dry type? I don't think my mom used whipping cream but she might have used some other liquid. I'm going to experiment any way. Nothing else to do but knit. :lol:


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> When I was making our king size quilt I moved all furniture out of the kitchen and pinned it laid out on the floor. took me forever.


Oh...I haven't figured that out yet. There's nowhere in here I can lay it all out. I guess I'll have to do the "roll and do a section" thing. :roll:


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> I don't think I really had any major cravings when I was pregnant with Christopher, I had a hot fudge sundae everyday at work, but I don't think I craved them, just love them.


I don't remember having any cravings but if I had a sundae every day they would have had to roll me into the delivery room :shock:


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Don't squeel to loud Kaye Jo but I had a pet rat as a classroom pet during my teaching career and it would ride around the room perched on my shoulder.


No way would any rat get that near me!!


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Bonnie, thank you. Blood sugar 178 a half hour after lunch...half a cantaloupe with half cup cottage cheese. Will call doc in morning she will probably put me on oral med til I go off Budesonide. Maybe blood sugar added to insomnia this week. Also felt so "off" hadn't exercised in several days.
I got invite to hike Trail of a Hundred Giants, southern most sequoia grove next Saturday. So looking forward to it. I make it a yearly trip and haven't been this year. Forget which hiking boots work so will wear each pair during week. Some of them have burned out centers but still growing. I used to hide inside playing hide and seek with my Golden Joshua.
Gwen, healing energy your way. My DS had pet Ricky Rat. He'd bring him home for visits and Josh, my Golden, would just lick him and welcome him to our home.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

what - no bubble wrap? --- sam



Gweniepooh said:


> Ribs are feeling better today to a degree. I have taken the brace off my wrist while typing (probably shouldn't have) but the swelling seems to have gone down some and not quite as painful. Thanks for asking Cathy. I will put the brace back on though.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

KateB said:


> Heading for bed now as I'm shattered...had both boys here for dinner with partners and DGKs of course. Poor wee Caitlin was full of the cold and kept choking, the wee soul just couldn't understand what was wrong. :-( I hope she gets rid of it quickly as they are due to go on their first holiday abroad (Majorca) on Thursday. Talk to you tomorrow, Goodnight all.


Poor baby, hope she's better soon & doesn't share the cold with you or your DH


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i'm with josephine - i act my shoe size - with the wisdom of my years. --- sam



Gweniepooh said:


> I certainly will try NOT to fall. My sister says it is because I fail to acknowledge I too am getting older....LOL. Puh....leeze! I do know I am not young anymore. I just refuse to accept I "old" means I can't do things like I used to! ROFL.......


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

they used to advertise cigarettes in magazines and television. --- sam



darowil said:


> Yes that gave me a good laugh too. But then again I believe doctors used to recommend smoking


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

budasha said:


> Thanks Bonnie. That makes a lot of buns. Even half is still 3 dozen. I'm sure this was used during the time of threshing when all the neighbours came and dinner was served. I can picture my mom doing these. Do you think I can quarter the recipe? Do you think the cottage cheese was the dry type? I don't think my mom used whipping cream but she might have used some other liquid. I'm going to experiment any way. Nothing else to do but knit. :lol:


I don't see why you couldn't quarter the recipe, I think I made 1/2 when I did it. Im pretty sure I used regular cottage cheese when I made them & any other recipes I have specify "dry" if that cottage cheese is needed.
Good luck trying them, I hope they are what your mom made


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> No way would any rat get that near me!!


I used to raise mice for pet stores and had a few rats off and on as well. To each his/her own! I wouldn't have any now, though. They are a lot of work.

I got the backing mostly ironed (I know I'll have to do it again when I get ready to put the whole thing together, but I need to go fix supper). Somehow this weekend is just gone!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Betty, I hope the Honda people don't give you any hassle tomorrow, if they do, tell them you will go t the media.
I don't really have a recipe for the chicken stew. I just cut 2 chicken breasts in cubes, added potatoes, carrots, celery & onion, covered in chicken bullion, salt & pepper. Cooked for 4 hrs at 300F, I added more water as needed & peas in the last hour of cooking 

Gwen, please be careful on vthe high heels, don't need anymore injuries.

Lots of beautiful gifts at the shower this afternoon. My sweater & fabric highchair were a hit.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

budasha said:


> Thanks Bonnie. That makes a lot of buns. Even half is still 3 dozen. I'm sure this was used during the time of threshing when all the neighbours came and dinner was served. I can picture my mom doing these. Do you think I can quarter the recipe? Do you think the cottage cheese was the dry type? I don't think my mom used whipping cream but she might have used some other liquid. I'm going to experiment any way. Nothing else to do but knit. :lol:


Can't hurt to try quartering it. And you could probably freeze the bun before filling it for any left overs.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> No way would any rat get that near me!!


AAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHH can you hear me screaming? :lol: :lol: :lol: I HATE mice and rats and snakes!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

KateB said:


> Heading for bed now as I'm shattered...had both boys here for dinner with partners and DGKs of course. Poor wee Caitlin was full of the cold and kept choking, the wee soul just couldn't understand what was wrong. :-( I hope she gets rid of it quickly as they are due to go on their first holiday abroad (Majorca) on Thursday. Talk to you tomorrow, Goodnight all.


Poor baby. I'm sure she was miserable. Hope she is well by Thursday. And I hope you don't get it! Rest well


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Crossing everything and hoping and praying that they did not give you any problems getting your money back, I'll keep my fingers and needles crossed that Jim keeps the XM radio for you.
> Have a great lunch, that is a lot of boiled peanuts, but they taste so good.


We love our XM/Sirius radio! It's almost always on 61 Bluegrass Junction!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I have the top of the quilt filled in...and nowhere to lay it out for a picture! :shock: I feel like I'm making a car cover. LOL It's huge! But she wanted a king size, so there it is. Now I have to wrestle with the backing fabric, and then it will be ready to go into the frame. I'm *hoping* to have it done by Christmas...we'll see.


Can you close it in your kitchen cabinet doors for a pic? So it looks like a wall hanging?


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

KateB said:


> My mum used to cook tripe (sheep's stomach lining) which I love, but it doesn't smell very good when it is cooking. She also used to boil hankies (in the days when people still used cloth ones) and that smelt pretty much the same....you can imagine the disappointment when you discovered it was hankies making the smell and not tripe! :lol: BTW she did NOT use the same pot!


Dad used hankies (bandana kind) until the day he died. We just always threw them in the washing machine.


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Susan made penne pasta with chicken and pesto, which she made right after church today. Golly, it was delicious! We served it with the first batch of marinated tomatoes fresh from the garden made with balsamic vinegar, olive oil, and fresh basil also from the garden; Tim had to have some of his cucumbers in vinegar and sugar plus water. The whole house still smells great.

When I catch up,I'll go knit on Aurora's afghan for a bit or read the biography of Stalin's daughter, Svetlana, or Tom broker's memoir.

Have a good evening.

Ohio Joy


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Betty, I hope the Honda people don't give you any hassle tomorrow, if they do, tell them you will go t the media.
> I don't really have a recipe for the chicken stew. I just cut 2 chicken breasts in cubes, added potatoes, carrots, celery & onion, covered in chicken bullion, salt & pepper. Cooked for 4 hrs at 300F, I added more water as needed & peas in the last hour of cooking
> 
> Gwen, please be careful on vthe high heels, don't need anymore injuries.
> ...


Yum! You made me hungry for that when you mentioned it yesterday. We are going to have something close, but faster. As soon as the chicken finishes thawing, I will dice it up and stir fry it in oil/butter, then add veggies and noodles and some broth. As soon as the noodles are done, so will the rest of it!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Can you close it in your kitchen cabinet doors for a pic? So it looks like a wall hanging?


Nope...this thing is gigantic! I will figure it out...just need to go knit a bit now and let it "cook" for a while.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Just let me know when you'll be arriving in Chicago!! Looking forward to it.


LOL!!! Oh no, you have to post pics, the closest I plan to get to Chicago is waving as I pass the city by, but we did get somehow turned around on the way home and almost ended up on the Skyline. :shock:


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Bonnie7591 said:


> 168 is definitely high for not eating, normal is 72-100mg/Dl(4.0-6.1 mmol/l)& often I have heard of people being "snarky" when their levels were high. Take care. Are you still on the steroids? that will certainly make your sugar high.


We had a young man from our church read 600 when the EMT showed up and up close to 1000 by the time he got to the hospital. He didn't know he was a diabetic. He does now. He was talking to his parents on the phone and wasn't making sense to them so they contacted the Resident Assistant of his college dormitory. The RA called for medical help. So glad they did. He was put into ICU until numbers dropped and his parents had to rush to get to the hospital several states away. He is blessed to be alive today.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> I'd have done the same thing, get the heebie jeebies just thinking about it. When I lived with Dad and Marla for a couple years, way back when, Marla had a pet rat :? , it wasn't in it's cage when we got home on night from shopping, seems the mini dachshund had gotten it, go figure, rodent hound and a rodent in the same house, who could've predicted that outcome? Anyway, I digress, I stepped on the body in the dark hallway, and knew instantly what it was, my dad still can't figure out how I got from the middle of the hallway to the top of the toilet in one leap, well, I'm sure he's up in heaven still trying to figure it out, I can't tell you, but it was quick, and I'm sure if the neighbors had been closer, they'd have called the troopers, thinking someone must be being murdered.


We were trying to think of a small animal that Maryanne could have as a pet and a ferrett was suggested. Sounded like a good idea- until we came across a minor issue- ferrets and birds don't make good companions and she has a much loved budgie. So that was the end of that idea. We did not want the type of experince you had.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Don't squeel to loud Kaye Jo but I had a pet rat as a classroom pet during my teaching career and it would ride around the room perched on my shoulder.


EWE!!!! Heebie Jeebie central!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I don't remember having any cravings but if I had a sundae every day they would have had to roll me into the delivery room :shock:


LOL! I walked 13 blocks to the bus stop, rode the bus to work, ran for the drive through and I do mean ran, they all got really good at sliding out of my way, then rode the bus and walked 13 blocks home, after an 8-12 hour shift. When I was 2 weeks to my due date they made me take leave, they were afraid I go into labor right there in the middle of drive through. lol 
I only gained 25 pounds and lost all but 7 when Christopher was born, he was 7lb 0oz 19 3/4 inches long.  The doc caught him when I finally got through the labor.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

I had over 300 blood sugar on cortisone in hospital, 2 years ago, and they had to give me insulin. But I think I'll be ok with oral me now as steroid I'm on isn't as heavy duty. Dontcha love needing medicine to counteract medicine you need? 
Kate, healing energy for dear Caitlin.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

pacer said:


> We had a young man from our church read 600 when the EMT showed up and up close to 1000 by the time he got to the hospital. He didn't know he was a diabetic. He does now. He was talking to his parents on the phone and wasn't making sense to them so they contacted the Resident Assistant of his college dormitory. The RA called for medical help. So glad they did. He was put into ICU until numbers dropped and his parents had to rush to get to the hospital several states away. He is blessed to be alive today.


That had to be so scary for them and then him when he was finally able to comprehend what was happening, I'm so glad that his parents were alert and called someone, also the RA for calling for help.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> I had over 300 blood sugar on cortisone in hospital, 2 years ago, and they had to give me insulin. But I think I'll be ok with oral me now as steroid I'm on isn't as heavy duty. Dontcha love needing medicine to counteract medicine you need?
> Kate, healing energy for dear Caitlin.


Yep, Marla always has to have something for allergies whenever she has to take any antibiotic, and can only take very few because of the allergies.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Nope...this thing is gigantic! I will figure it out...just need to go knit a bit now and let it "cook" for a while.


 :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> We were trying to think of a small animal that Maryanne could have as a pet and a ferrett was suggested. Sounded like a good idea- until we came across a minor issue- ferrets and birds don't make good companions and she has a much loved budgie. So that was the end of that idea. We did not want the type of experince you had.


Oh my, that would be a recipe for disaster, glad that you all researched beforehand.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

darowil said:


> We were trying to think of a small animal that Maryanne could have as a pet and a ferrett was suggested. Sounded like a good idea- until we came across a minor issue- ferrets and birds don't make good companions and she has a much loved budgie. So that was the end of that idea. We did not want the type of experince you had.


And ferrets stink. A gerbil would work with the budgie. And you can keep them in a fish tank with a screen lid. We have probably had 4 of them. And, yes, I know how much they look like mice! I even handled them.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> LOL! I walked 13 blocks to the bus stop, rode the bus to work, ran for the drive through and I do mean ran, they all got really good at sliding out of my way, then rode the bus and walked 13 blocks home, after an 8-12 hour shift. When I was 2 weeks to my due date they made me take leave, they were afraid I go into labor right there in the middle of drive through. lol
> I only gained 25 pounds and lost all but 7 when Christopher was born, he was 7lb 0oz 19 3/4 inches long.  The doc caught him when I finally got through the labor.


Oh MY :shock:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> I had over 300 blood sugar on cortisone in hospital, 2 years ago, and they had to give me insulin. But I think I'll be ok with oral me now as steroid I'm on isn't as heavy duty. Dontcha love needing medicine to counteract medicine you need?
> Kate, healing energy for dear Caitlin.


That wasn't good. I can't do cortisone either. Before I was diabetic, when I had a cortisone shot in my shoulder that didn't do any good, it put my sugar at 140 for 3 months, no matter what I ate. I now take 500mg of Metformin every day. I agree on needing medicine to counter act medicine you need!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Just got a call from DH's cousin and the wedding will be either Oct 10 or 17th. My shoes I ordered will be in tomorrow so I'll have time to learn how to walk in heels again...LOL haven't had on a pair in at least 10n years!!!
> I WILL NOT fall at the wedding...or during my practice time! LOL!


And you wouldn't ever fall would you Gwen?
I wouldn't be wanting to try walking in heels thats for sure. Thats not far away to not yet know which day- rather hard to plan things.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> I can say honestly the only thing I "craved" while pregnant with Gage was cheese pizza. Meat of any kind made me vomit. Even just the word meat make me feel ill.
> I did eat A LOT of brocoli uncooked. I couldn't seem to get enough.
> The strangest thing I ate....woke up at 3 am Christmas morning hungry. Started rooting through the fridge for leftovers from the turkey dinner. I made enough noise that everyone ended up getting up and we all piggies out. I made them lose their appetite when I made a peanut butter and mash potato sandwich drowning in gravy. Looking back on it now I am soooo grossed out. Lol


My real craving memory was also Christmas Day. Left David's parents after a full Christmas dinner, back roads to my mothers place in the days when almost everything was closed for Christmas so nothing open on the roads we were on. Heading to more food and I needed a Hamburger with the lot! No idea where I thought I was going to put it even if I had found one.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> And ferrets stink. A gerbil would work with the budgie. And you can keep them in a fish tank with a screen lid. We have probably had 4 of them. And, yes, I know how much they look like mice! I even handled them.


I've always thought gerbils look like miniature squirrels. LOL And yes, I've had those and hamsters, too.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Dad used hankies (bandana kind) until the day he died. We just always threw them in the washing machine.


David still uses hankies. He has heaps and keeps them someowhere out of th eway until runnin glow, soaks them in hot water and then washes them by themsleves in hot wash in the washing machine. His job- I would refuse if I needed to but he has always done thme himself. As kids Mum just threw them in with the rest of the washing.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> And ferrets stink. A gerbil would work with the budgie. And you can keep them in a fish tank with a screen lid. We have probably had 4 of them. And, yes, I know how much they look like mice! I even handled them.


But a minor problem is that they aren't allowed into the country- looked at them and hamsters becuase they sound like great pets. But as they aren't here we aren't allowed to bring them in. And while they would make great pets knowing the environmental disaster introducing other animals has caused I must admit that it is reasonable.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

darowil said:


> But a minor problem is that they aren't allowed into the country- looked at them and hamsters becuase they sound like great pets. But as they aren't here we aren't allowed to bring them in. And while they would make great pets knowing the environmental disaster introducing other animals has caused I must admit that it is reasonable.


Oh, I didn't even think about that! Yes, it's good to keep them out in that case.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

I finally caught up but need to get some sleep. Back to work tomorrow. I did several loads of laundry today, but not much else. I went to church and then a luncheon at church followed by a meeting. Then I came home for an hour. I watched some of purlhunter's videos and then went to teach a knitting class. I came home and started on laundry and filling out the papers for the sale of the house. I have a few questions for the realtor and then send the papers to her. I am thinking of everyone and wishing everyone well.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

darowil said:


> David still uses hankies. He has heaps and keeps them someowhere out of th eway until runnin glow, soaks them in hot water and then washes them by themsleves in hot wash in the washing machine. His job- I would refuse if I needed to but he has always done thme himself. As kids Mum just threw them in with the rest of the washing.


David is well trained! Mom and I just threw them in with everything else.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

darowil said:


> But a minor problem is that they aren't allowed into the country- looked at them and hamsters becuase they sound like great pets. But as they aren't here we aren't allowed to bring them in. And while they would make great pets knowing the environmental disaster introducing other animals has caused I must admit that it is reasonable.


True. I guess I just assumed you had them there also. Yes, I know what happens when you assume something! :lol:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

pacer said:


> I finally caught up but need to get some sleep. Back to work tomorrow. I did several loads of laundry today, but not much else. I went to church and then a luncheon at church followed by a meeting. Then I came home for an hour. I watched some of purlhunter's videos and then went to teach a knitting class. I came home and started on laundry and filling out the papers for the sale of the house. I have a few questions for the realtor and then send the papers to her. I am thinking of everyone and wishing everyone well.


Not much else? Sounds like a busy day for me. I'm exhausted just listening to everything you do.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> David is well trained! Mom and I just threw them in with everything else.


Now that I can't take the credit for- I assume it was his mothers training. I would just use your method!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> True. I guess I just assumed you had them there also. Yes, I know what happens when you assume something! :lol:


Well the only reason I knew was that I assumed the same until I started looking into it. Hear about them so often that I hadn't realsied they weren't here. Maybe came across in the UK as well. A shame as they do sound like a good pet.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

pacer said:


> We had a young man from our church read 600 when the EMT showed up and up close to 1000 by the time he got to the hospital. He didn't know he was a diabetic. He does now. He was talking to his parents on the phone and wasn't making sense to them so they contacted the Resident Assistant of his college dormitory. The RA called for medical help. So glad they did. He was put into ICU until numbers dropped and his parents had to rush to get to the hospital several states away. He is blessed to be alive today.


Wow! He's very lucky to be alive.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

darowil said:


> But a minor problem is that they aren't allowed into the country- looked at them and hamsters becuase they sound like great pets. But as they aren't here we aren't allowed to bring them in. And while they would make great pets knowing the environmental disaster introducing other animals has caused I must admit that it is reasonable.


Sounds like there is one smart country in the world. I can't believe the things they are allowed to bring in. We watched a program about the problem lion fish are causing along the U.S. Coast & other fish & snakes in the Everglades.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Dad used hankies (bandana kind) until the day he died. We just always threw them in the washing machine.


DH still uses them....they're washed separately with very hot water.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> LOL!!! Oh no, you have to post pics, the closest I plan to get to Chicago is waving as I pass the city by, but we did get somehow turned around on the way home and almost ended up on the Skyline. :shock:


If you get this way, just let me know. I'll walk you in on the phone so you'll be fine. I've done he same for just about all my family who are more accustomed to gravel roads than toll roads and express ways.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

10:30pm here and I have just caught up. My friend who brought my stuff to the fair said she noticed I had 2 first place ribbons. &#128077;&#128077;

Headed to bed. See you tomorrow.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> If you get this way, just let me know. I'll walk you in on the phone so you'll be fine. I've done he same for just about all my family who are more accustomed to gravel roads than toll roads and express ways.


Will do, I'm good at following directions.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Well, it will be tomorrow night sometime before I'm on again, probably. We are going up to Keystone, SD to take the 1800 steam engine ride, an hour up and an hour back, then going up to Rapid City to the reptile gardens, then we'll eventually make our way back home. We are taking Marla with us, it should be a fun day. I'll take pics of the train for you Paula.  Well, and for everyone else.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

darowil said:


> Now that I can't take the credit for- I assume it was his mothers training. I would just use your method!


I figured it was either his mother, or you!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

darowil said:


> Well the only reason I knew was that I assumed the same until I started looking into it. Hear about them so often that I hadn't realsied they weren't here. Maybe came across in the UK as well. A shame as they do sound like a good pet.


 :thumbup:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> 10:30pm here and I have just caught up. My friend who brought my stuff to the fair said she noticed I had 2 first place ribbons. 👍👍
> 
> Headed to bed. See you tomorrow.


Yay! 2 Blue Ribbons! Congratulations.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Well, it will be tomorrow night sometime before I'm on again, probably. We are going up to Keystone, SD to take the 1800 steam engine ride, an hour up and an hour back, then going up to Rapid City to the reptile gardens, then we'll eventually make our way back home. We are taking Marla with us, it should be a fun day. I'll take pics of the train for you Paula.  Well, and for everyone else.


Have fun!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

how exciting for both of you - what fun. --- sam



darowil said:


> Last night (Saturday) one of the Adelaide football teams in the national football level payed and won their final (I didn't watch partly because they played the Bulldogs, not my team but same colours and no way could I comfortably go against them but wnated the local team to win!).
> Today my Doggies played and won their final- we have now kicked last years 2 grand finalists out the finals. Not too many expected us to win (you may remeber that we just made it into the finals after not being in the the top 5 all year. And now we are 1 win away from a grand final- mind you we still need to win it!.
> And currently watching the cricket- last of 5 One Day games against England, we are going to win this one very comfortably which gives us the series 3-2. ANd we have just won it. So finsihed the series on a real high
> So the last 24 hours or so have had sport results all going my way.
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

sounds yummy - you could bring a batch along for next year's kap. --- sam



Bonnie7591 said:


> Filled buns
> 
> Mix 2 tablespoons yeast with 1/2 cup warm water & 1 tablespoon sugar & let rise.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i really missed that this year kate - next year for sure. -- sam



KatyNora said:


> We have gotten so many beautiful yarns over the course of your visits that I really don't remember for sure where they all came from, but it sure has been fun acquiring them. :lol:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

designing already - see what we said sonja - you'll be designing outfits before you know it. --- sam



Swedenme said:


> Got the yoke on my crochet dress done and decided to pull most of it out . It was just to big for what I wanted , but I liked the pattern so I've just changed the yoke a bit and might add the stitches to the dress part to make it flare out a bit will have to see how it goes
> Sonja


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

thewren said:


> designing already - see what we said sonja - you'll be designing outfits before you know it. --- sam


 :thumbup:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

wait before you put on the heels - i am sending you a roll of bubble wrap for you and the floor. lol --- sam



Gweniepooh said:


> Just got a call from DH's cousin and the wedding will be either Oct 10 or 17th. My shoes I ordered will be in tomorrow so I'll have time to learn how to walk in heels again...LOL haven't had on a pair in at least 10n years!!!
> I WILL NOT fall at the wedding...or during my practice time! LOL!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

tons of healing energy heading to caitlin - she is going with them i assume. --- sam



KateB said:


> Heading for bed now as I'm shattered...had both boys here for dinner with partners and DGKs of course. Poor wee Caitlin was full of the cold and kept choking, the wee soul just couldn't understand what was wrong. :-( I hope she gets rid of it quickly as they are due to go on their first holiday abroad (Majorca) on Thursday. Talk to you tomorrow, Goodnight all.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

personally - i think a guinea pig would be the best - i started out the year with three - ended the year with fifteen. --- sam



tami_ohio said:


> And ferrets stink. A gerbil would work with the budgie. And you can keep them in a fish tank with a screen lid. We have probably had 4 of them. And, yes, I know how much they look like mice! I even handled them.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

way to go mel. --- sam



gagesmom said:


> 10:30pm here and I have just caught up. My friend who brought my stuff to the fair said she noticed I had 2 first place ribbons. 👍👍
> 
> Headed to bed. See you tomorrow.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

My mother passed this morning, SundY. Today I cooked for over 20 people. Made 14 eggs go a long way with 2 frittatas. Nobody hAd eaten them before but loved it. My son cAme down and helped and he wAs the only one of family during this 2 weeks who came to help us 3 sisters and not just visit. We were so thankful and So exhausted I can't sleep. Lots to still be done but it will wait till tomorrow. I knew my son was a wonderful person but he continues to surprise me with good qualities. I told h he wAs going to get sick of me thanking. Baby sis's boyfriend was a help too but DS stayed overnite and helped give meds and care for mom in whatever way we needed. I am just so proud of the loving, caring person he has become.

Hope all of you are well. 

Mel, CongrAtulations on 2 first prizes. Yay!!! &#127801;&#127801;&#127801;&#127801;


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Gwen, so sorry to heAr about your fall.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> My mother passed this morning, SundY. Today I cooked for over 20 people. Made 14 eggs go a long way with 2 frittatas. Nobody hAd eaten them before but loved it. My son cAme down and helped and he wAs the only one of family during this 2 weeks who came to help us 3 sisters and not just visit. We were so thankful and So exhausted I can't sleep. Lots to still be done but it will wait till tomorrow. I knew my son was a wonderful person but he continues to surprise me with good qualities. I told h he wAs going to get sick of me thanking. Baby sis's boyfriend was a help too but DS stayed overnite and helped give meds and care for mom in whatever way we needed. I am just so proud of the loving, caring person he has become.
> 
> Hope all of you are well.
> 
> Mel, CongrAtulations on 2 first prizes. Yay!!! 🌹🌹🌹🌹


It really is the end of an era when your Mom passes- I hope it was peaceful for her, thinking of you all as you farewell her.
It is lovely to feel so proud of your boy. I am assuming you are still in Ohio.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> My mother passed this morning, SundY. Today I cooked for over 20 people. Made 14 eggs go a long way with 2 frittatas. Nobody hAd eaten them before but loved it. My son cAme down and helped and he wAs the only one of family during this 2 weeks who came to help us 3 sisters and not just visit. We were so thankful and So exhausted I can't sleep. Lots to still be done but it will wait till tomorrow. I knew my son was a wonderful person but he continues to surprise me with good qualities. I told h he wAs going to get sick of me thanking. Baby sis's boyfriend was a help too but DS stayed overnite and helped give meds and care for mom in whatever way we needed. I am just so proud of the loving, caring person he has become.
> 
> Hope all of you are well.
> 
> Mel, CongrAtulations on 2 first prizes. Yay!!! 🌹🌹🌹🌹


My deepest sympathies, Daralene, to you and the rest of your family. I'm certain your son was a great help and comfort and I'm not the least bit surprised that he has a caring and giving nature afterall I know his parents and know that they possess those qualities. Sweet hugs for you and I hope that your are able to get some rest so that you can bear up through the rest that needs to be done.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Daralene, my condolences to you & your family. I know your mom is now at peace & no longer suffering but it is still so hard to say good bye even when you know they cannot get better.
Of course your son is wonderful, look at the wonderful couple that raised him!
Take care of yourself through this difficult time.



Cashmeregma said:


> My mother passed this morning, SundY. Today I cooked for over 20 people. Made 14 eggs go a long way with 2 frittatas. Nobody hAd eaten them before but loved it. My son cAme down and helped and he wAs the only one of family during this 2 weeks who came to help us 3 sisters and not just visit. We were so thankful and So exhausted I can't sleep. Lots to still be done but it will wait till tomorrow. I knew my son was a wonderful person but he continues to surprise me with good qualities. I told h he wAs going to get sick of me thanking. Baby sis's boyfriend was a help too but DS stayed overnite and helped give meds and care for mom in whatever way we needed. I am just so proud of the loving, caring person he has become.
> 
> Hope all of you are well.
> 
> Mel, CongrAtulations on 2 first prizes. Yay!!! 🌹🌹🌹🌹


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> My mother passed this morning, SundY. Today I cooked for over 20 people. Made 14 eggs go a long way with 2 frittatas. Nobody hAd eaten them before but loved it. My son cAme down and helped and he wAs the only one of family during this 2 weeks who came to help us 3 sisters and not just visit. We were so thankful and So exhausted I can't sleep. Lots to still be done but it will wait till tomorrow. I knew my son was a wonderful person but he continues to surprise me with good qualities. I told h he wAs going to get sick of me thanking. Baby sis's boyfriend was a help too but DS stayed overnite and helped give meds and care for mom in whatever way we needed. I am just so proud of the loving, caring person he has become.
> 
> Hope all of you are well.
> 
> Mel, CongrAtulations on 2 first prizes. Yay!!! 🌹🌹🌹🌹


Sorry for you dealing with your mothers death- but releived for her that it is now all over. Praying for peace for you all at this emotional time.
Sounds like you can be very proud of your son being there to help when he was needed.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> 10:30pm here and I have just caught up. My friend who brought my stuff to the fair said she noticed I had 2 first place ribbons. 👍👍
> 
> Headed to bed. See you tomorrow.


Well done Mel


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

daralene - i'm sorry and i am thankful all in the same breath - your mother is at peace now and that is a good thing. healing energy zooming you wrap you and the family up in soothing healing goodness. cudos to your son - it shows his upbringing by a loving mother. take time to rest and take care of yourself. you are not the only one who khows how to cook. --- sam



Cashmeregma said:


> My mother passed this morning, SundY. Today I cooked for over 20 people. Made 14 eggs go a long way with 2 frittatas. Nobody hAd eaten them before but loved it. My son cAme down and helped and he wAs the only one of family during this 2 weeks who came to help us 3 sisters and not just visit. We were so thankful and So exhausted I can't sleep. Lots to still be done but it will wait till tomorrow. I knew my son was a wonderful person but he continues to surprise me with good qualities. I told h he wAs going to get sick of me thanking. Baby sis's boyfriend was a help too but DS stayed overnite and helped give meds and care for mom in whatever way we needed. I am just so proud of the loving, caring person he has become.
> 
> Hope all of you are well.
> 
> Mel, CongrAtulations on 2 first prizes. Yay!!! 🌹🌹🌹🌹


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Sounds like there is one smart country in the world. I can't believe the things they are allowed to bring in. We watched a program about the problem lion fish are causing along the U.S. Coast & other fish & snakes in the Everglades.


I can't believe what people are allowed here as pets and then there is a worry when they escape or people are dumping the so called pet when it gets to big for whatever little tank they have had it in People have found different types of snakes etc while out walking , and a man feeding the ducks at a pond nearly had his finger bit off by a snapping turtle


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

thewren said:


> designing already - see what we said sonja - you'll be designing outfits before you know it. --- sam


Thank you Sam but I just wanted it smaller it might not even work won't know till I get to the bottom part , the yoke looks a lot better


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i have every confidence that it will work. --- sam



Swedenme said:


> Thank you Sam but I just wanted it smaller it might not even work won't know till I get to the bottom part , the yoke looks a lot better


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Cashmeregma said:


> My mother passed this morning, SundY. Today I cooked for over 20 people. Made 14 eggs go a long way with 2 frittatas. Nobody hAd eaten them before but loved it. My son cAme down and helped and he wAs the only one of family during this 2 weeks who came to help us 3 sisters and not just visit. We were so thankful and So exhausted I can't sleep. Lots to still be done but it will wait till tomorrow. I knew my son was a wonderful person but he continues to surprise me with good qualities. I told h he wAs going to get sick of me thanking. Baby sis's boyfriend was a help too but DS stayed overnite and helped give meds and care for mom in whatever way we needed. I am just so proud of the loving, caring person he has become.
> 
> Hope all of you are well.
> 
> ...


----------



## mags7 (Jul 28, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> My mother passed this morning, SundY. Today I cooked for over 20 people. Made 14 eggs go a long way with 2 frittatas. Nobody hAd eaten them before but loved it. My son cAme down and helped and he wAs the only one of family during this 2 weeks who came to help us 3 sisters and not just visit. We were so thankful and So exhausted I can't sleep. Lots to still be done but it will wait till tomorrow. I knew my son was a wonderful person but he continues to surprise me with good qualities. I told h he wAs going to get sick of me thanking. Baby sis's boyfriend was a help too but DS stayed overnite and helped give meds and care for mom in whatever way we needed. I am just so proud of the loving, caring person he has become.
> 
> Sorry to hear of your Mom's passing but now she may rest in peace.
> Take good care,
> Marilynn


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> 10:30pm here and I have just caught up. My friend who brought my stuff to the fair said she noticed I had 2 first place ribbons. 👍👍
> 
> Headed to bed. See you tomorrow.


Well done you! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

thewren said:


> tons of healing energy heading to caitlin - she is going with them i assume. --- sam


Oh yes Sam!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> My mother passed this morning, SundY. Today I cooked for over 20 people. Made 14 eggs go a long way with 2 frittatas. Nobody hAd eaten them before but loved it. My son cAme down and helped and he wAs the only one of family during this 2 weeks who came to help us 3 sisters and not just visit. We were so thankful and So exhausted I can't sleep. Lots to still be done but it will wait till tomorrow. I knew my son was a wonderful person but he continues to surprise me with good qualities. I told h he wAs going to get sick of me thanking. Baby sis's boyfriend was a help too but DS stayed overnite and helped give meds and care for mom in whatever way we needed. I am just so proud of the loving, caring person he has become.
> 
> Hope all of you are well.
> 
> Mel, CongrAtulations on 2 first prizes. Yay!!! 🌹🌹🌹🌹


My condolences Daralene, I know you will miss her. I'm not surprised that your DS did so well by all of you, look who brought him up.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> We don't have stew very often as DH spent a winter in camp working on an oil rig & they cook made stew every day as she was busy seeing to the " needs" of another on the crew rather than doing her job :roll: he was so sick of it by spring he still doesn't care for it


Oh gosh! :shock:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Cashmeregma said:
> 
> 
> > My mother passed this morning, SundY. Today I cooked for over 20 people. Made 14 eggs go a long way with 2 frittatas. Nobody hAd eaten them before but loved it. My son cAme down and helped and he wAs the only one of family during this 2 weeks who came to help us 3 sisters and not just visit. We were so thankful and So exhausted I can't sleep. Lots to still be done but it will wait till tomorrow. I knew my son was a wonderful person but he continues to surprise me with good qualities. I told h he wAs going to get sick of me thanking. Baby sis's boyfriend was a help too but DS stayed overnite and helped give meds and care for mom in whatever way we needed. I am just so proud of the loving, caring person he has become.
> ...


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> Last night (Saturday) one of the Adelaide football teams in the national football level payed and won their final (I didn't watch partly because they played the Bulldogs, not my team but same colours and no way could I comfortably go against them but wnated the local team to win!).
> Today my Doggies played and won their final- we have now kicked last years 2 grand finalists out the finals. Not too many expected us to win (you may remeber that we just made it into the finals after not being in the the top 5 all year. And now we are 1 win away from a grand final- mind you we still need to win it!.
> And currently watching the cricket- last of 5 One Day games against England, we are going to win this one very comfortably which gives us the series 3-2. ANd we have just won it. So finsihed the series on a real high
> So the last 24 hours or so have had sport results all going my way.
> ...


How nice for her to be welcomed by you and for you to take her out and about.  

Well done with the football by the way. Not that I watched it though.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Don't squeel to loud Kaye Jo but I had a pet rat as a classroom pet during my teaching career and it would ride around the room perched on my shoulder.


OH NO! No way! :shock:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

KateB said:


> Heading for bed now as I'm shattered...had both boys here for dinner with partners and DGKs of course. Poor wee Caitlin was full of the cold and kept choking, the wee soul just couldn't understand what was wrong. :-( I hope she gets rid of it quickly as they are due to go on their first holiday abroad (Majorca) on Thursday. Talk to you tomorrow, Goodnight all.


Aaw poor little thing. I hope it has gone before the trip.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Betty, I hope the Honda people don't give you any hassle tomorrow, if they do, tell them you will go t the media.
> I don't really have a recipe for the chicken stew. I just cut 2 chicken breasts in cubes, added potatoes, carrots, celery & onion, covered in chicken bullion, salt & pepper. Cooked for 4 hrs at 300F, I added more water as needed & peas in the last hour of cooking
> 
> Gwen, please be careful on vthe high heels, don't need anymore injuries.
> ...


Ditto to Betty and also to Gwen.

Bonnie.... glad they were a hit. :thumbup:


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

I am off to the hospital with husband for some checks to see how his hearts doing 
Just thought I would wish Gwen and Jackie good luck on their visits
Hope all goes well 
Sonja


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Just waiting for my friend to arrive then we're off to meet the rest of the 'girls' for lunch. It's a lovely day here and the restaurant we are going to has beautiful views across the Firth of Clyde to Arran, so it should be lovely. I'll try and get a photo on my phone - my phone & my iPad aren't linked, but I discovered I could e-mail pics from my phone to myself and then transfer them into my photo file on the iPad....probably not the simplest way to do it, but it works for me! Later (probably much later knowing how we can talk! :roll: :lol we'll come back here and eat again! I've made a chicken, potato and lemon casserole so if it's good I'll put the recipe on here later. One pal is staying over so that she can meet my niece's baby, Harry, tomorrow. Laura (my niece) is coming here tomorrow to print out more thank you cards on our computer - we spent an age making them a few weeks ago and fortunately I kept it on the computer....completely forgotten the term for that! :shock: ......as now she needs more. Just asked DH and he looked at me as though I was daft and said, "Saving!".....of course, I _saved_ it on the computer. LOL! TTYL.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I am off to the hospital with husband for some checks to see how his hearts doing
> Just thought I would wish Gwen and Jackie good luck on their visits
> Hope all goes well
> Sonja


Good luck to all of you.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Sounds like there is one smart country in the world. I can't believe the things they are allowed to bring in. We watched a program about the problem lion fish are causing along the U.S. Coast & other fish & snakes in the Everglades.


Not so smart with our politics. The party in power at the Federal level are right now fighting who will lead them- and therefore who will be our Prime Minister.
When Labour were in power the Liberals kept carrying on and on about the internal instabilty because they kept having leadership battles. And here the Liberals are having a leadership battle- and this is at least the second this year. Our current Prime Minister tried to say that this is different to Labour- and how I would like to know is it different. One party kept wanting to change the leader and thus the Prime Minister and the other is doing the same but it is different? Do they really think we are that stupid- or do think we are smarter than we are and see a subtle difference?


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> Not so smart with our politics. The party in power at the Federal level are right now fighting who will lead them- and therefore who will be our Prime Minister.
> When Labour were in power the Liberals kept carrying on and on about the internal instabilty because they kept having leadership battles. And here the Liberals are having a leadership battle- and this is at least the second this year. Our current Prime Minister tried to say that this is different to Labour- and how I would like to know is it different. One party kept wanting to change the leader and thus the Prime Minister and the other is doing the same but it is different? Do they really think we are that stupid- or do think we are smarter than we are and see a subtle difference?


Mmm hmm, what a mess! We could wake up tomorrow with a new Prime Minister.... So here we go again :roll:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Mmm hmm, what a mess! We could wake up tomorrow with a new Prime Minister.... So here we go again :roll:


We go to bed tonight with a new Prime Minister. Malcolm Turnbull won.
John Howard last Prime Minister to do a full term (end of his term December 2007) such a stable system we have!

Decided to check Wikipedia to see who we had had as PMs since John Howard and they already have Malcom Turnbull as the incumbent PM well under an hour since the change!
Amazingly enough I got it right when David didn't know!, Turnbull is the 4th (with one of them having served twice) so this is the 6th PM in the last 8 years (Howard, Rudd, Gillard, Rudd (again), Abbott, Turnbull)


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> We go to bed tonight with a new Prime Minister. Malcolm Turnbull won.
> John Howard last Prime Minister to do a full term (end of his term December 2007) such a stable system we have!
> 
> Decided to check Wikipedia to see who we had had as PMs since John Howard and they already have Malcom Turnbull as the incumbent PM well under an hour since the change!
> Amazingly enough I got it right when David didn't know!, Turnbull is the 4th (with one of them having served twice) so this is the 6th PM in the last 8 years (Howard, Rudd, Gillard, Rudd (again), Abbott, Turnbull)


Yep. I just saw that. What a mess. Good grief.! On that note I am going to bed I think. We arent really sounding like a stable country at the moment are we?


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Yep. I just saw that. What a mess. Good grief.! On that note I am going to bed I think. We arent really sounding like a stable country at the moment are we?


No and with an election in 12 months we could well have another one even if the Libs keep Turnbull.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Dear Daralene. I am so thankful that you had this time with your mum and that her suffering is done. I know that she is in a place now with no pain or suffering and she will look down on toy and your family. Your son had wonderful rollovers in you and Bill. Also I am sure he will be happy to have ad this tim with his Grandmother. Hugs and love for you all and prayers that as time goes by the hurt will heal. I am so sorry Daralene.


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

Even when you know the end is near and you know it will bring peace, it is still hard. Bless you, your sisters and your caring son. Sending hugs. Now be sure to do all you can to restore your body; no one knows how hard what you have been thru can be on your whole system.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> My mother passed this morning, SundY. Today I cooked for over 20 people. Made 14 eggs go a long way with 2 frittatas. Nobody hAd eaten them before but loved it. My son cAme down and helped and he wAs the only one of family during this 2 weeks who came to help us 3 sisters and not just visit. We were so thankful and So exhausted I can't sleep. Lots to still be done but it will wait till tomorrow. I knew my son was a wonderful person but he continues to surprise me with good qualities. I told h he wAs going to get sick of me thanking. Baby sis's boyfriend was a help too but DS stayed overnite and helped give meds and care for mom in whatever way we needed. I am just so proud of the loving, caring person he has become.
> 
> Hope all of you are well.
> 
> Mel, CongrAtulations on 2 first prizes. Yay!!! 🌹🌹🌹🌹


I am so sorry for your loss. You have my sympathy and prayers. You have raised a wonderful son!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I am off to the hospital with husband for some checks to see how his hearts doing
> Just thought I would wish Gwen and Jackie good luck on their visits
> Hope all goes well
> Sonja


Prayers that you get good news!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

KateB said:


> Just waiting for my friend to arrive then we're off to meet the rest of the 'girls' for lunch. It's a lovely day here and the restaurant we are going to has beautiful views across the Firth of Clyde to Arran, so it should be lovely. I'll try and get a photo on my phone - my phone & my iPad aren't linked, but I discovered I could e-mail pics from my phone to myself and then transfer them into my photo file on the iPad....probably not the simplest way to do it, but it works for me! Later (probably much later knowing how we can talk! :roll: :lol we'll come back here and eat again! I've made a chicken, potato and lemon casserole so if it's good I'll put the recipe on here later. One pal is staying over so that she can meet my niece's baby, Harry, tomorrow. Laura (my niece) is coming here tomorrow to print out more thank you cards on our computer - we spent an age making them a few weeks ago and fortunately I kept it on the computer....completely forgotten the term for that! :shock: ......as now she needs more. Just asked DH and he looked at me as though I was daft and said, "Saving!".....of course, I _saved_ it on the computer. LOL! TTYL.


Have fun, Kate. I have sent myself photos for several years. Sometimes I use Dropbox, but not often. It is just easier for me to email them!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Sonja, good luck at the hospital, it's time you got some good news.

Melody, congrats on your wins at the fair.

I saw this when looking around last night, thought it might be of interest. If you also look on the right side fo the page there are several more " books". Of mostly free patterns. I still have to do some more looking.
http://intheloopknitting.com/minion-inspired-knitting-patterns/


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

WOOHOO! Back from orthopedic doc and the wrist is NOT fractured just badly sprained. AND need to wear the brace less and less so wrist won't be stiff. Gave me a ball to squeeze to strengthen it. Said ribs still may be fractured but since there is nothing to do (no longer wrap) then no need to xray. Will see hip doctor tomorrow just to be sure it is just strained and not messed up. YAYHOO! I will NEVER EVER go to that doc in the box place again. I won't go into all the details of his unprofessionalism and incompetence but am letting everyone now how terrible they were.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

My dad did too. As a kid I LOVED to iron his hankies. His were "dress" hankies and white so they got bleached.


tami_ohio said:


> Dad used hankies (bandana kind) until the day he died. We just always threw them in the washing machine.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> WOOHOO! Back from orthopedic doc and the wrist is NOT fractured just badly sprained. AND need to wear the brace less and less so wrist won't be stiff. Gave me a ball to squeeze to strengthen it. Said ribs still may be fractured but since there is nothing to do (no longer wrap) then no need to xray. Will see hip doctor tomorrow just to be sure it is just strained and not messed up. YAYHOO! I will NEVER EVER go to that doc in the box place again. I won't go into all the details of his unprofessionalism and incompetence but am letting everyone now how terrible they were.


Good news! Are your ribs feeling better?


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

tami_ohio said:


> Prayers that you get good news!


Thank you Tammi 
We already know what's going to happen it's just when . They still were not completely happy with his tests results but he needs this device in place the sooner the better , so they are going to have a discussion and send him a letter telling him when he has to go in 
Sonja


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Sonja, good luck at the hospital, it's time you got some good news.
> 
> Melody, congrats on your wins at the fair.
> 
> ...


Thank you Bonnie

Loved the minion site and the other patterns 
MEL you have to try the minion longies it's a paid pattern on this site but I think that if you have the right colours you can adjust the pattern you already use to make your own , take a look


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Good news! Are your ribs feeling better?


Fantastic news Gwen 
Hope you are feeling lots better today


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> WOOHOO! Back from orthopedic doc and the wrist is NOT fractured just badly sprained. AND need to wear the brace less and less so wrist won't be stiff. Gave me a ball to squeeze to strengthen it. Said ribs still may be fractured but since there is nothing to do (no longer wrap) then no need to xray. Will see hip doctor tomorrow just to be sure it is just strained and not messed up. YAYHOO! I will NEVER EVER go to that doc in the box place again. I won't go into all the details of his unprofessionalism and incompetence but am letting everyone now how terrible they were.


Well that is good about the wrist indeed.
Now to pray for an wqually positive result about the hip.

And night night all.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

When younger and before knee & hip replacements I always wore really high heels even when teaching. I was a real shoe fanatic. Also just got a call from cousin and the Oct dates may not work and she was upset. I told her that she should put a positive spin on it because it could be planned much more slowly and with less anxiety and rushing. She calmed down some and will call me back later and let me know about the date. I'm really hoping it will be pushed back.



darowil said:


> And you wouldn't ever fall would you Gwen?
> I wouldn't be wanting to try walking in heels thats for sure. Thats not far away to not yet know which day- rather hard to plan things.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> When younger and before knee & hip replacements I always wore really high heels even when teaching. I was a real shoe fanatic. Also just got a call from cousin and the Oct dates may not work and she was upset. I told her that she should put a positive spin on it because it could be planned much more slowly and with less anxiety and rushing. She calmed down some and will call me back later and let me know about the date. I'm really hoping it will be pushed back.


I never liked heels even when much younger, would wear them occasionally only.
Can understand her wanting to get married quickly but unless you are having a very basic wedding with no guests they do take time to arrange. They are stresssful enough without trying to get it all done in a very short period of time.


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> My dad did too. As a kid I LOVED to iron his hankies.


I grew up learning to iron by beginning with my dad's hankies and his boxer underwear, originally sewn of cotton material like pillow cases. Well, we ironed those, too. I could iron a dress shirt with the best of the laundry services by the time I left grade school at 12 yo. Don and I both still use cotton hankies because we prefer them to tissues. By the time these items have gone through the washer and the dryer on cotton settings, they have been well sanitized.

Ohio Joy


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Gwen, so happy that your report re wrist is so much better than you were originally led to believe. Praying for the hip report to be equally good.

Have you heard anything recently from Marianne?

Ohio Joy


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Never had a squirrel but my older brother did. In my classroom I had a ball python, mice, gerbils, guinea pigs, and hamsters. and of course the rat. Lots of plants also. Oh yes, an aquarium too. The students took care of all the animals and plants with my supervision and loved it. Of course I wouldnt have had them at all had I not been a science teacher.

EDIT: I also raised a baby opposum for the small local zoo.



Sorlenna said:


> I've always thought gerbils look like miniature squirrels. LOL And yes, I've had those and hamsters, too.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

ROFLMAO.....

  :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:



thewren said:


> wait before you put on the heels - i am sending you a roll of bubble wrap for you and the floor. lol --- sam


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

DITTO! Congratulations!


thewren said:


> way to go mel. --- sam


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I am rejoicing that your mom is now at peace and not in pain and struggling any more. My prayers for comfort are for you as you grieve this great loss. Your son was raised by such a loving couple I am not in the least surprised that he was so compassionate and there for you.


Cashmeregma said:


> My mother passed this morning, SundY. Today I cooked for over 20 people. Made 14 eggs go a long way with 2 frittatas. Nobody hAd eaten them before but loved it. My son cAme down and helped and he wAs the only one of family during this 2 weeks who came to help us 3 sisters and not just visit. We were so thankful and So exhausted I can't sleep. Lots to still be done but it will wait till tomorrow. I knew my son was a wonderful person but he continues to surprise me with good qualities. I told h he wAs going to get sick of me thanking. Baby sis's boyfriend was a help too but DS stayed overnite and helped give meds and care for mom in whatever way we needed. I am just so proud of the loving, caring person he has become.
> 
> Hope all of you are well.
> 
> Mel, CongrAtulations on 2 first prizes. Yay!!! 🌹🌹🌹🌹


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Daralene, my condolences to you and your family at this really sad time. Your son sounds a wonderful man. Mine were great when my Mum died, and , being older at the time, absolutely wonderful when my husband died. Some young men are amazing, aren't they. . ? Try and rest as much as you can.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

A little bit. Putting on upper undergarments just about did me in this morning as I dressed to go to doc's office but now feels supportive of the ribs.


Bonnie7591 said:


> Good news! Are your ribs feeling better?


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Perfect!!!


Swedenme said:


> Thank you Bonnie
> 
> Loved the minion site and the other patterns
> MEL you have to try the minion longies it's a paid pattern on this site but I think that if you have the right colours you can adjust the pattern you already use to make your own , take a look


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I called this morning and she was asleep. Talked with Cindi her housemate and she said Marianne was pretty sore.



jheiens said:


> Gwen, so happy that your report re wrist is so much better than you were originally led to believe. Praying for the hip report to be equally good.
> 
> Have you heard anything recently from Marianne?
> 
> Ohio Joy


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Daralene, my deepest condolences on the passing of your mom. I'm so glad your son was there with you and that are so proud (I can see why). Big hugs to you, dear lady, and remember to take care of you in the busy time ahead.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Melody, Congratulations on your blue ribbons. .


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> WOOHOO! Back from orthopedic doc and the wrist is NOT fractured just badly sprained. AND need to wear the brace less and less so wrist won't be stiff. Gave me a ball to squeeze to strengthen it. Said ribs still may be fractured but since there is nothing to do (no longer wrap) then no need to xray. Will see hip doctor tomorrow just to be sure it is just strained and not messed up. YAYHOO! I will NEVER EVER go to that doc in the box place again. I won't go into all the details of his unprofessionalism and incompetence but am letting everyone now how terrible they were.


That is great news!!!!!! I don't go to urgent care unless I have no other choice.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Thank you Tammi
> We already know what's going to happen it's just when . They still were not completely happy with his tests results but he needs this device in place the sooner the better , so they are going to have a discussion and send him a letter telling him when he has to go in
> Sonja


That is still good news. Your DH will do, and feel, much better once the device is in place. He still will not be able to do a lot of the things he used to, and will still tire very fast, but he will feel better. I hope that this can be done soon. I will continue to keep you all in my prayers.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Thank you Bonnie
> 
> Loved the minion site and the other patterns
> MEL you have to try the minion longies it's a paid pattern on this site but I think that if you have the right colours you can adjust the pattern you already use to make your own , take a look


Cool!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

jheiens said:


> I grew up learning to iron by beginning with my dad's hankies and his boxer underwear, originally sewn of cotton material like pillow cases. Well, we ironed those, too. I could iron a dress shirt with the best of the laundry services by the time I left grade school at 12 yo. Don and I both still use cotton hankies because we prefer them to tissues. By the time these items have gone through the washer and the dryer on cotton settings, they have been well sanitized.
> 
> Ohio Joy


I remember mom and grandma ironing pillowcases! And the sprinkling bottle. I hate ironing, and it shows, no matter how careful I am. The cotton hankies sure are easier on the nose than tissues are.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Darlene, I am so glad you and your DS's and DS could share your time with your mom. I know she will be at peace and out of pain. No wonder you are proud of your DS, he is one in a million. Warm hugs and our love surround you and your family.
Tami, thank you, sorry to hear you are diabetic.
Gwen, glad your wrist isn't broken. I wore heels at my daughters weddings. But today, having seen ballet flat UGGS with yummy sheepskin lining, would choose pretty flat UGGS.just dream of sitting at reception in soft, huggable UGGS vs. heels. I, too, have balance issues due to FM. Yoga balances poses help.
Kate, like Tami, I email photos to myself.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

tami_ohio said:


> That is still good news. Your DH will do, and feel, much better once the device is in place. He still will not be able to do a lot of the things he used to, and will still tire very fast, but he will feel better. I hope that this can be done soon. I will continue to keep you all in my prayers.


I think you are thinking of a different device Tammi this one is an ICD like a mini defibrillator, so will have no effect whatsoever on him or his condition apart from when his heart stops it will hopefully save his life by delivery a shock to the heart


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Never had a squirrel but my older brother did. In my classroom I had a ball python, mice, gerbils, guinea pigs, and hamsters. and of course the rat. Lots of plants also. Oh yes, an aquarium too. The students took care of all the animals and plants with my supervision and loved it. Of course I wouldnt have had them at all had I not been a science teacher.
> 
> EDIT: I also raised a baby opposum for the small local zoo.


I wasn't thinking when I suggested a gerbil for Margaret's daughter. I SHOULD have suggested a bunny! :-D DD has had a rabbit and a parakeet at the same time, with no problems, and the bird got to fly free some of the time. And the rabbits are fairly easy care. They are easily litter trained. They do need time to hop around, and you need to watch what they can get into to chew. DD has forgotten how much she needs to watch, since her first ones are now gone. This new 4 y/o is a big chewer! DH has to fix the stereo speaker wire, she loves to chew fabric, and it sounded like she had one of Arianna's shoes this morning, but I am not sure that is what DD said. There was a very vocal little girl in the back ground! :lol: We kept our rabbits in a dog crate in the kitchen, with their water bottle, food dish, and litter box in the crate. We have a pocket door that we closed to keep them out of the rest of the house, unless we had them in our lap in the living room. They have chewed some woodwork, but not badly, as we usually caught them just as they would get started. We miss our bunnies but go to DD's for a bunny fix for now.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I called this morning and she was asleep. Talked with Cindi her housemate and she said Marianne was pretty sore.


Thanks for the update.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I think you are thinking of a different device Tammi this one is an ICD like a mini defibrillator, so will have no effect whatsoever on him or his condition apart from when his heart stops it will hopefully save his life by delivery a shock to the heart


My dad had the combination defibrilltor and pace maker all in one. If they don't do the combination, you are correct, it won't help him feel better. May I ask what percentage the Drs. gave as to the use your DH has of his heart now? Dad had less than 15% use of his. He had had at least 1 heart attack that no one knew about before the first one in August of 2001. They discovered that at that time. He had another that November, and was in the hospital, and rehab for a month. It is quite possible Dad had had 4 or more heart attacks before he died January 2013. The pace maker part did help him feel better to an extent, as it kept a regular rhythm for him. He had the defibrillator go off a couple of times. Once in the hospital, and once while snow plowing the driveway, something he had done numerous times before, but it was the year before he died, and the snow was deep and heavy. The Dr. figured it was too much arm movement with all of the gear shifting and turning the steering wheel, and he had declined so much in health overall, by that time. I hope and pray that this will help your DH.

I am missing Dad a lot right now. Our big antique tractor and engine show is this coming weekend. This is something we all did as a family. I miss him more at this time of year than I do in January near the anniversary of his passing. It was the last thing we all did together. He gave each of the kids their own engine several years before he passed, so he got to watch them have fun displaying and running them.

The photo of DS and his engine with pump is not his engine from Dad. This once belonged to a friend of Dad's who had MS and was in a wheel chair. The boys always helped him when needed, which wasn't often, as he was a very independent person, as was his wife who was blind, and a beautiful knitter. When Ron passed away, his wife gave the pump to DS. I have to go digging to find a pic of him with the engine Dad gave him. DD was pregnant with Arianna when they were taking the tank off of hers, so she couldn't start any of them, or help move them, like she usually does. She started playing grease monkey with the engines before she was in school! She is a big tom boy, but still a girly girl, too.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

I didn't think. I should have posted the photos of the kids and talked about Dad separate from my response to your post about your DH. I am sorry Sonja.


----------



## KatyNora (Apr 10, 2011)

Daralene, I'm so sorry to read of your mother's passing, but grateful that you and your sisters and your son were all together for her and for each other.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

The


tami_ohio said:


> My dad had the combination defibrilltor and pace maker all in one. If they don't do the combination, you are correct, it won't help him feel better. May I ask what percentage the Drs. gave as to the use your DH has of his heart now? Dad had less than 15% use of his. He had had at least 1 heart attack that no one knew about before the first one in August of 2001. They discovered that at that time. He had another that November, and was in the hospital, and rehab for a month. It is quite possible Dad had had 4 or more heart attacks before he died January 2013. The pace maker part did help him feel better to an extent, as it kept a regular rhythm for him. He had the defibrillator go off a couple of times. Once in the hospital, and once while snow plowing the driveway, something he had done numerous times before, but it was the year before he died, and the snow was deep and heavy. The Dr. figured it was too much arm movement with all of the gear shifting and turning the steering wheel, and he had declined so much in health overall, by that time. I hope and pray that this will help your DH.
> 
> I am missing Dad a lot right now. Our big antique tractor and engine show is this coming weekend. This is something we all did as a family. I miss him more at this time of year than I do in January near the anniversary of his passing. It was the last thing we all did together. He gave each of the kids their own engine several years before he passed, so he got to watch them have fun displaying and running them.


I didn't even realise there was two different types till I have just this minute read the leaflet they sent home with us Tammi , sorry to hear about your dad . Like your dad husband has had at least one heart attack . When he was first in hospital his heart was only functioning at 7% , they finally managed with all the medication and procedures to get it up to 30% but it's now at 22% with no sign of any more improvements 
Would love to see your old antique engines ,the show must bring back a lot of happy memories and they are the best ones to remember , it's the anniversary of my dad , mother , sister and MIL s passing in November , a tough month to get through but also brings back all the fun memories 
Sonja


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

martina said:


> Melody, Congratulations on your blue ribbons. .


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: DITTO!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> I wasn't thinking when I suggested a gerbil for Margaret's daughter. I SHOULD have suggested a bunny! :-D


Doesn't her other daughter have a bunny?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Probably more information than you need about what may happen this Fall/Winter in California

http://earthsky.org/earth/el-nino-this-year-what-will-it-bring?utm_source=EarthSky+News&utm_campaign=6b847a20


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

tami_ohio said:


> I didn't think. I should have posted the photos of the kids and talked about Dad separate from my response to your post about your DH. I am sorry Sonja.


You don't have to say sorry Tammi . I love seeing pictures and you must have read my mind because when I replied to your post the pictures hadn't come through and I said I would love to see pictures of your antique engines so these are just as good , my dad loved trains and engines but on the smaller scale . He used to build model remote control aeroplanes and boats, brother and I took a large paddle boat that he was building to the lake without permission and it sunk was a very early bed time that day
Sonja


----------



## Grandmapaula (Jun 17, 2011)

Daralene, my deepest sympathies on the passing of your Mom. Please try to let others do some of the cooking and other chores. Your son sounds like a wonderful, loving man - just like the people who raised him! Take care, Paula


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

My post was meant to say....Roll models not rollovers. 

Thanks for the congrats on my ribbons.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Mellie, congratulations on 2 blue ribbons.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

gagesmom said:


> My post was meant to say....Roll models not rollovers.
> 
> Thanks for the congrats on my ribbons.


I saw that post Mel made me smile 😄


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Doesn't her other daughter have a bunny?


I don't know


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> You don't have to say sorry Tammi . I love seeing pictures and you must have read my mind because when I replied to your post the pictures hadn't come through and I said I would love to see pictures of your antique engines so these are just as good , my dad loved trains and engines but on the smaller scale . He used to build model remote control aeroplanes and boats, brother and I took a large paddle boat that he was building to the lake without permission and it sunk was a very early bed time that day
> Sonja


I will post more photos later. If you got away with just an early bedtime that day, you got off very lightly! I would love to see those also.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> I don't know


Well I do! Vicky does indeed have a rabbit who sometimes comes to stay with Margaret.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Well I do! Vicky does indeed have a rabbit who sometimes comes to stay with Margaret.


Then they know what good pets they are! We love our rabbits. I love dogs to, but I sure don't miss the last trip or first trip of the day or wet feet and bellies!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Well I do! Vicky does indeed have a rabbit who sometimes comes to stay with Margaret.


Ah, so I was remembering correctly with her bunny-sitting adventures.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Then they know what good pets they are! We love our rabbits. I love dogs to, but I sure don't miss the last trip or first trip of the day or wet feet and bellies!


I would not swap my Ringo. Despite wet belly and muddy feet.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Sorlenna said:


> Ah, so I was remembering correctly with her bunny-sitting adventures.


I am now getting pop ups across the top to donate £5 to blue cross to save animals and it has pictures of rabbits on it . I'm sure I read somewhere that they were going to make them stop that


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I would not swap my Ringo. Despite wet belly and muddy feet.


I know you wouldn't. I wouldn have my Smokey either, but 13 years and a huge tumor in his side made the choice for me on 1993.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Ah, so I was remembering correctly with her bunny-sitting adventures.


Especially the nibbling of plastics- like cords to electrical things!

Yesterday's haul from the YS that is closing down, 30% reduction.


----------



## KatyNora (Apr 10, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I would not swap my Ringo. Despite wet belly and muddy feet.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: I feel the same about my Stevie.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> I know you wouldn't. I wouldn have my Smokey either, but 13 years and a huge tumor in his side made the choice for me on 1993.


Always the down side of pet ownership.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> I would not swap my Ringo. Despite wet belly and muddy feet.


Or when I think I have dried her enough she then looks at me and gives herself a good shake and I'm more wet than her. I'm sure she walks off laughing


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KatyNora said:


> :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: I feel the same about my Stevie.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: Stevie/dog(?)


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Or when I think I have dried her enough she then looks at me and gives herself a good shake and I'm more wet than her. I'm sure she walks off laughing


Mind you Mishka normally has a lot more hair than Ringo! They would be about the same just now, at a guess.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> Especially the nibbling of plastics- like cords to electrical things!
> 
> Yesterday's haul from the YS that is closing down, 30% reduction.


They are lovely Julie , I love the yarn such a pretty colour


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> They are lovely Julie , I love the yarn such a pretty colour


Exactly why it came home with me- I am making a simple garter stitch scarf with it- for when I need mindless.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> Mind you Mishka normally has a lot more hair than Ringo! They would be about the same just now, at a guess.


She is starting to change to her winter colouring coat and the fur is starting to thicken up and grow thank goodness


----------



## KatyNora (Apr 10, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: Stevie/dog(?)


Yes. He's a schnoodle (schnauzer/poodle). My DD got him as a rescue about eight years ago when she was living in Seattle, but she couldn't keep him in her apartment so he ended up here with me and Willow (shiba inu). Willow passed last year, so it's just me and Stevie now, growing old together.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> She is starting to change to her winter colouring coat and the fur is starting to thicken up and grow thank goodness


She won't need to hide away, much longer!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KatyNora said:


> Yes. He's a schnoodle (schnauzer/poodle). My DD got him as a rescue about eight years ago when she was living in Seattle, but she couldn't keep him in her apartment so he ended up here with me and Willow (shiba inu). Willow passed last year, so it's just me and Stevie now, growing old together.


Don't know Shiba Inu? I hope to have Ringo another ten years.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Thank you Bonnie
> 
> Loved the minion site and the other patterns
> MEL you have to try the minion longies it's a paid pattern on this site but I think that if you have the right colours you can adjust the pattern you already use to make your own , take a look


That's exactly what I thought when I saw the pants


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

who doesn't love owl especially when they are made into slippers. ---- sam

http://thewhoot.com.au/newsletter/crochet-owl-mary-jane-slippers?utm_source=The+WHOot+Daily+Mail&utm_campaign=9804681902-RSS_Feed_v4_custom&utm_medium=email&utm_term=0_bb6c322de2-9804681902-60616885


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Dianna Keen posted this memory- the black swan has not been seen for some time.


----------



## KatyNora (Apr 10, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Don't know Shiba Inu? I hope to have Ringo another ten years.


Shiba inu is a small breed, originally from Japan. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shiba_Inu Willow was a black and tan like the picture in the History section of the article. I hope you have Ringo for another ten years, too. My one sister has had Corgis for years and they are totally devoted to her.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

thewren said:


> who doesn't love owl especially when they are made into slippers. ---- sam
> 
> http://thewhoot.com.au/newsletter/crochet-owl-mary-jane-slippers?utm_source=The+WHOot+Daily+Mail&utm_campaign=9804681902-RSS_Feed_v4_custom&utm_medium=email&utm_term=0_bb6c322de2-9804681902-60616885


I've downloaded them slippers going to give them a try


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KatyNora said:


> Shiba inu is a small breed, originally from Japan. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shiba_Inu Willow was a black and tan like the picture in the History section of the article. I hope you have Ringo for another ten years, too. My one sister has had Corgis for years and they are totally devoted to her.


Nice looking dog! Ringo's litter sister Lucy has developed a talent for her new owner, she is alerting him to impending Epileptic fits- the other day she shepherded him to a comfy chair, as he got ill.


----------



## KatyNora (Apr 10, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Nice looking dog! Ringo's litter sister Lucy has developed a talent for her new owner, she is alerting him to impending Epileptic fits- the other day she shepherded him to a comfy chair, as he got ill.


How wonderful! I've read of dogs sensing illness in their humans.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KatyNora said:


> How wonderful! I've read of dogs sensing illness in their humans.


Bridget, who bred them both, is quite ecstatic- we do have dogs trained for hearing needs as well as the blind obviously.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

I have to say that dogs do know when something is wrong with their people. Deuce knew something was up with me before I knew. Dog truly is man/woman's best friend. My grandmother had a dog that was trained to run in circles in front of her when the doorbell went as she started to lose her hearing.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

I think my next pair of longies I am going to try the minion ones posted. They are sooooooooooo cute.

I have several friends who are nuts about owls. I can't crochet though I will share the link with my friend who does crochet.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Cast this on last night and finished just before Gage got home from school. Minecraft Creeper beanie by Tracey Mc Dowell on Ravelry. He gave me 2 thumbs up.&#128077; &#128077;


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> I have to say that dogs do know when something is wrong with their people. Deuce knew something was up with me before I knew. Dog truly is man/woman's best friend. My grandmother had a dog that was trained to run in circles in front of her when the doorbell went as she started to lose her hearing.


The two pups are probably very busy just being boisterous!


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

That they are Julie. I love my boys.&#128062;


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> That they are Julie. I love my boys.🐾


Life would possibly be a bit dull without them all!


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

We didn't have walk. Maya bleeding from anal gland. $430 later she had gland incised, has 2 oral meds and is wearing shame collar. Poor baby.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> 10:30pm here and I have just caught up. My friend who brought my stuff to the fair said she noticed I had 2 first place ribbons. 👍👍
> 
> Headed to bed. See you tomorrow.


That's fantastic! Good for you. Post a picture of your stuff with the ribbons.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> We didn't have walk. Maya bleeding from anal gland. $430 later she had gland incised, has 2 oral meds and is wearing shame collar. Poor baby.


Poor Maya. Hope she is well soon. Give her a s ratchet behind the eats for me.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> We didn't have walk. Maya bleeding from anal gland. $430 later she had gland incised, has 2 oral meds and is wearing shame collar. Poor baby.


Poor baby, indeed.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

budasha said:


> That's fantastic! Good for you. Post a picture of your stuff with the ribbons.


Will do and thank you☺


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Greg has just put a supper plate in front of me. See you a little later.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> My mother passed this morning, SundY. Today I cooked for over 20 people. Made 14 eggs go a long way with 2 frittatas. Nobody hAd eaten them before but loved it. My son cAme down and helped and he wAs the only one of family during this 2 weeks who came to help us 3 sisters and not just visit. We were so thankful and So exhausted I can't sleep. Lots to still be done but it will wait till tomorrow. I knew my son was a wonderful person but he continues to surprise me with good qualities. I told h he wAs going to get sick of me thanking. Baby sis's boyfriend was a help too but DS stayed overnite and helped give meds and care for mom in whatever way we needed. I am just so proud of the loving, caring person he has become.
> 
> Hope all of you are well.
> 
> Mel, CongrAtulations on 2 first prizes. Yay!!! 🌹🌹🌹🌹


Condolences on the loss of your Mom. It's never an easy time for the family. I'm so glad that you have had help from your family. Do rest if you can.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Exactly why it came home with me- I am making a simple garter stitch scarf with it- for when I need mindless.


It is a pretty yarn, Julie. It doesn't need fancy stitches, so ideal mindless knitting.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

My eldest just phoned to say the painter has finished at my place, so one step nearer. He charged less than expected which is another bonus.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

martina said:


> It is a pretty yarn, Julie. It doesn't need fancy stitches, so ideal mindless knitting.


I could not wait to cast it on- it will be a slow project though, because I need to work on Bronwen's Birthday/Christmas present when I finish the Gansey! It is an Italian yarn although an Australian label.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

martina said:


> My eldest just phoned to say the painter has finished at my place, so one step nearer. He charged less than expected which is another bonus.


It is good to have more than you expected in hand!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> We didn't have walk. Maya bleeding from anal gland. $430 later she had gland incised, has 2 oral meds and is wearing shame collar. Poor baby.


How awful for Maya; I'll bet that is painful too. Hope she is better soon.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Greg has just put a supper plate in front of me. See you a little later.


I'm glad he's cooking and serving dinner..enjoy!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Mel, congratulations on your first place designations; of course we know what a good (and certainly quick) knitter you are. Have you ever tried crochet?

Gwen & Marianne - continue to heal and get better soon.

Dentist did some more work in my mouth today -- only one or two more appointments before we're done for awhile. I had neglected my appointments since I wasn't that thrilled with the last dentist. This new dentist has confirmed what I thought about the last work shet did - the bite was off and the one cavity wasn't entirely drilled out before it was filled lopsidedly(word?).

I'm on standby for jury tomorrow. I have to call within the next hour to see if I have to report or not. It's not that far from my house so would be kind of fun to get on a case. At least it's not at the criminal court building in downtown Chicago---I hate having to go to that place as the Prison is right there along with the Sheriff's department. It's not in the nicest part of the city either and nothing to do but read and knit/crochet while waiting. There's no good place to eat and they don't allow food in, so that usually causes problems. Last time I went, I got released at 11:00 which was nice, the other times, I had been there until nearly 3 pm. We have a one day total service time so if I do go, I won't be called for another year.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

sassafras123 said:


> We didn't have walk. Maya bleeding from anal gland. $430 later she had gland incised, has 2 oral meds and is wearing shame collar. Poor baby.


That sounds painful , hope she gets better soon, poor thing


----------



## melyn (Jun 8, 2012)

Hi everyone just popping in to show u all my lovely visitor to the garden I had the other day allthough my DH was less than impressed lol


----------



## melyn (Jun 8, 2012)

Hi everyone just popping in to show u all my lovely visitor to the garden I had the other day allthough my DH was less than impressed lol


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Poor Maya. Hope she is well soon. Give her a s ratchet behind the eats for me.


Good grief this phone and auto correct. It is meant to say...give her a scratch behind the ears for me.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

melyn said:


> Hi everyone just popping in to show u all my lovely visitor to the garden I had the other day allthough my DH was less than impressed lol


Beautiful.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Desert Joy, hope Maya heals quickly, I'm sure you didn't need the big vet bill.

Julie, lovely looking yarn, what are you going to make?

I made 2 kind of jelly, cranberry & sea buckthorn, this morning. I got more jars than expected. The cranberry tastes really nice, haven't tasted the other yet.
I'm trying to find the ambition to grind tomatoes for mincemeat or chop ripe ones for salsa, both need to be done soon. I can't believe how quickly the tomatoes are ripening.
Not very nice here today, only 10C/50F, we've had showers the last 2 nights & more expected for the next 2 days, the warmest all week is 18C/67F & the leaves are changing & some falling off. Fall is definitely here&#128553;. We definitely need some Indian Summer to get the combines rolling again


----------



## marlark (Jul 23, 2014)

thewren said:


> aren't they wonderful - love the summaries. --- sam


]
I am quite sure that I woud not be able to keep up without Julie and those summaries by various friends. Marlark


----------



## KatyNora (Apr 10, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> We didn't have walk. Maya bleeding from anal gland. $430 later she had gland incised, has 2 oral meds and is wearing shame collar. Poor baby.


Poor Maya! I hope the meds will work fast and she'll be out of the collar in short order.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Desert Joy, hope Maya heals quickly, I'm sure you didn't need the big vet bill.
> 
> Julie, lovely looking yarn, what are you going to make?
> 
> ...


Just a simple garterstitch scarf, Bonnie- I like mindless at times- I too hope you get that Indian Summer!


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

My friend from work Janice who is involved with the fair I entered my stuff in, just dropped off my stuff. Here is how I did. So excited.&#128077; and rather proud.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> My friend from work Janice who is involved with the fair I entered my stuff in, just dropped off my stuff. Here is how I did. So excited.👍 and rather proud.


And rightly so!


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

sassafras123 said:


> We didn't have walk. Maya bleeding from anal gland. $430 later she had gland incised, has 2 oral meds and is wearing shame collar. Poor baby.


I hope Maya is on the mend soon.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

gagesmom said:


> Poor Maya. Hope she is well soon. Give her a s ratchet behind the eats for me.


You gave me quite a laugh with that thought. I know it was a typing error or auto correct error as you would never do such a thing to any animal.


----------



## Bulldog (Mar 25, 2011)

Hi Yall,
It has been a busy day for sure.
We stopped by the Chevy place this morning. I left my disability plackard in the car we traded in. We have a disability license plate but for some stupid reason we have to have the plackard tool.
Really enjoyed jaunt to Jx in new ride. It is a dream to drive. You are right, Paula. I am loving it already.
Thank the good Lord, Honda did not give us any trouble. They tried to when we gave them all the papers they needed to get the $2600 back for the repairs/service contract they had us sign. Jim called Atwood and handed the phone to the man taking care of us. He was very curt and short with the dealor here but they are supposed to fax what they need so we dont ever have to go back there again. We have lost around $7000 on this deal. A hard lesson to learn at this stage of our life.
We then went to Sams Club and picked up a few nonperishables we needed and then on to the Methodist Specialty Rehab Unit to meet my friend Gerri. Her son was hit by and eighteen wheeler in 2007 and sufforted massive head injury. His extremities have contracted now (drawn and stiff) and doesnt speak of coarse. He is a quadriplegic. Seeing him just tore my heart out but managed to stay chipper for him and just love on him and talk to him.
Gerri picked up four 32# bags of Jumbo Peanuts.two for Allyson and two for us.
We stopped at Penns for lunch and had FRIED catfish. It was so good. I probably will water the fish all night long with fluids then pee all night. HA HA. Seriously though, Dr did put me on meds for overactive bladder and I at least get four straight hours of sleep at night. Now if I could just find a good sleep medication other than Ambien. Just dont like the after effects of it and have horrendous dreams on it.
Came home and Jim got the burner and big pot and set everything up in the back yard and started boiling peanuts while I ran few quick errands.
Picked up carton of Butter Toffee Keurig cups. My favorite. Gosh they are expensive. The kids help me with those a lot of times. They know my favorites. 
As to pregnancy cravings, with Angie all I wanted was Butter Pecan Ice Cream. With the rest of them I got a Milky Way candy bar after each Drs visit. I cant stand them today. They are too sweet!
Think I will crochet on a potholder Pattern I found tonight. New pattern I found I want to try. It will give me a break on my pushy knitting right now. Plan to go to Knitting Group Wed. Sure wish they would hurry up with the trip to Yazoo City. I am so wanting to go.
Daralene, dear lady, my sincerest condolensces in the loss of your Mom. Even when you know it is coming, you are not prepared. I watched my Mom slowly die, with all bodily functions stopping and kept close watch on her. I have often wondered if all of that brought great pain to her. She seemed comfortable at the time. I think she waited on me the morning she died. I am so glad you were there with your Son and Sisters. Your Son was destined to be compassionate with the parents who shaped his life growing up. Rest now, sweet friend, and take care of you. You did everything your Mom would have wanted and I am sure she is smiling down from Heaven, free of pain and the effects of aging on her body. You would not want her back in the shape she was in nor would she want to be back from the place she is at.
Kate, Praying for this nasty old cold that Caitlyn has to subside. They are so helpless at this age.
Sonja, the minion pants are adorable and I am quite sure your owl slippers will be far better than the ones that are posted.
Gwen, I am so glad your wrist was not broken and the ribs are mending. We will just pray now for the hip to be free of injury. You got to quite fallin darling. Would love to meet up in Atlanta for sure. I will update you on the dates and where we will be.
Tami, I am so sorry to hear you are a diabetic one. I am watching one who will not modify his diet and just thinks he can take insulin and oral meds and be o.k. Very worrisome and stressful.
Mel, Congratulations on your ribbons, sweetie. You are our knitting queen. My sister entered a handanger dresser scarf and a crayon apron and won a blue and red ribbon. She was so excited and does beautiful handwork.
(D) Joy, So saddened Maya is having problems. Our pets are like our children and it is worrisome when they have medical problems. Praying for her healing and a walk in the desert real soom. Hope she wont have to wear the shield long.
Julie, did I miss a picture of the Italian yarn? What are you gonna make with it?
Melynn, I am with your DH. Your visitor is a beauty but wouldnt want him in my back yard.
I Love You To The Moon And Back, Betty


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> And rightly so!


Thank you Julie


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Yes there was a post with the yarn it would be only a page or so back, I think- just to make a simple stocking stitch scarf, Betty!


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> My friend from work Janice who is involved with the fair I entered my stuff in, just dropped off my stuff. Here is how I did. So excited.👍 and rather proud.


Congratulations, Mel. You have every right to be proud!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Thank you Julie


 :thumbup:


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Bulldog said:


> Hi Yall,
> It has been a busy day for sure.
> We stopped by the Chevy place this morning. I left my disability plackard in the car we traded in. We have a disability license plate but for some stupid reason we have to have the plackard tool.
> Really enjoyed jaunt to Jx in new ride. It is a dream to drive. You are right, Paula. I am loving it already.
> ...


Thank you Betty. We love you to the moon and back as well ❤🌛


----------



## KatyNora (Apr 10, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> My friend from work Janice who is involved with the fair I entered my stuff in, just dropped off my stuff. Here is how I did. So excited.👍 and rather proud.


Good job, Mel!! You have every right to be proud!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Especially the nibbling of plastics- like cords to electrical things!
> 
> Yesterday's haul from the YS that is closing down, 30% reduction.


Nice haul!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Nice haul!


 :thumbup:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Nice looking dog! Ringo's litter sister Lucy has developed a talent for her new owner, she is alerting him to impending Epileptic fits- the other day she shepherded him to a comfy chair, as he got ill.


I have heard that many times. One of mom and dad's friends had a dog that would sit right next to mom every time mom and dad would go visit. We found our mom had kidney cancer, and after that was taken care of, the dog could care less when mom was around.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> I have heard that many times. One of mom and dad's friends had a dog that would sit right next to mom every time mom and dad would go visit. We found our mom had kidney cancer, and after that was taken care of, the dog could care less when mom was around.


 :thumbup:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> We didn't have walk. Maya bleeding from anal gland. $430 later she had gland incised, has 2 oral meds and is wearing shame collar. Poor baby.


Poor Maya. And I am sure you feel badly, too.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

martina said:


> My eldest just phoned to say the painter has finished at my place, so one step nearer. He charged less than expected which is another bonus.


Yay!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

melyn said:


> Hi everyone just popping in to show u all my lovely visitor to the garden I had the other day allthough my DH was less than impressed lol


Cute fox!


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Cashmeregma said:


> My mother passed this morning, SundY. Today I cooked for over 20 people. Made 14 eggs go a long way with 2 frittatas. Nobody hAd eaten them before but loved it. My son cAme down and helped and he wAs the only one of family during this 2 weeks who came to help us 3 sisters and not just visit. We were so thankful and So exhausted I can't sleep. Lots to still be done but it will wait till tomorrow. I knew my son was a wonderful person but he continues to surprise me with good qualities. I told h he wAs going to get sick of me thanking. Baby sis's boyfriend was a help too but DS stayed overnite and helped give meds and care for mom in whatever way we needed. I am just so proud of the loving, caring person he has become.
> 
> Hope all of you are well.
> 
> Mel, CongrAtulations on 2 first prizes. Yay!!! 🌹🌹🌹🌹


What a mixed set of emotions you and your family must be experiencing right now. Relief that her pain is over, sadness over the loss of a very special person in your life, gratitude towards one another for pulling together during this difficult time to not only be there for mom, but for one another. The feelings go on and on as you are tired and have so much to do these next few days. I am so thankful that your son was able to arrive before his grandmother passed and he could help her in her waning hours. What a blessing to him as well as the rest of you. Will Bill be arriving soon? Take care of yourself and know that we are sending hugs and love to you and your family. I think you should do a group hug and let everyone in the family know that it is the KTP sending that special hug to each of you.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

pacer said:


> What a mixed set of emotions you and your family must be experiencing right now. Relief that her pain is over, sadness over the loss of a very special person in your life, gratitude towards one another for pulling together during this difficult time to not only be there for mom, but for one another. The feelings go on and on as you are tired and have so much to do these next few days. I am so thankful that your son was able to arrive before his grandmother passed and he could help her in her waning hours. What a blessing to him as well as the rest of you. Will Bill be arriving soon? Take care of yourself and know that we are sending hugs and love to you and your family. I think you should do a group hug and let everyone in the family know that it is the KTP sending that special hug to each of you.


Great idea, Mary!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Desert Joy, hope Maya heals quickly, I'm sure you didn't need the big vet bill.
> 
> Julie, lovely looking yarn, what are you going to make?
> 
> ...


Did you find the ambition? Hope you get the Indian Summer you need.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Borrowed from the Lace Party!
Great idea for knitters:


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

I finally am caught up here. I cooked Matthew's favorite dinner tonight, chicken noodle alfredo. I didn't have fettucini noodles so I used what I had. I have done several loads of dishes and laundry tonight as well. I want to wash some of the glasses the guys have used and then get some sleep. Take care. I brought a small amount of bubble wrap home today as I must have been thinking of a few of my KTP friends! Time to get off from here and get a few things done before bedtime.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Borrowed from the Lace Party!
> Great idea for knitters:


I saw it on face book to!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Bulldog said:


> Hi Yall,
> It has been a busy day for sure.
> We stopped by the Chevy place this morning. I left my disability plackard in the car we traded in. We have a disability license plate but for some stupid reason we have to have the plackard tool.
> Really enjoyed jaunt to Jx in new ride. It is a dream to drive. You are right, Paula. I am loving it already.
> ...


That is so sad that you lost that kind of money..is there a Sr. Citizen Center or Consumer Advocate group through your town hall that you could check with to see if they could work to get that back to you? I hate the thought of your hard-earned and much needed money going to crooks that way.

I had nightmares on Ambien too---I only took them 2 x. There's a new drug out now that looks promising. Once I remember the name of it, I'll send it to you. I'm still operating on very little sleep so may talk to my Dr. again to see if this new one is suitable for me to try.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

I got a notice that I was a Standby juror for tomorrow, but when I called this afternoon, the recording said I didn't have to come in..I feel like I've just been given an extra day to play with yarn.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Thought I would stop by to say hello! I don't know why I'm having such a hard time getting on the TP. I think of you often and send prayers for those that are in need. Maybe I'm playing my games and knitting too much!

Gwen, I'm so sorry about your accident. Please take care and follow the doctor's orders!


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Borrowed from the Lace Party!
> Great idea for knitters:


At last, just what we need.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I got a notice that I was a Standby juror for tomorrow, but when I called this afternoon, the recording said I didn't have to come in..I feel like I've just been given an extra day to play with yarn.


 :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

martina said:


> At last, just what we need.


 :lol: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Hi, Pammie!



pammie1234 said:


> Thought I would stop by to say hello! I don't know why I'm having such a hard time getting on the TP. I think of you often and send prayers for those that are in need. Maybe I'm playing my games and knitting too much!
> 
> Gwen, I'm so sorry about your accident. Please take care and follow the doctor's orders!


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Hi, Pammie. How are you doing?

Congratulations, Melody, on the ribbons for your knitting.


Has anyone heard from Purl2diva (WI Joy) lately? I've been trying to remember what she had to say in her last posts--something about a health problem returning? I've sent a PM but no response yet.

Ohio Joy


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

jheiens said:


> Hi, Pammie. How are you doing?
> 
> Congratulations, Melody, on the ribbons for your knitting.
> 
> ...


I haven't heard and would be interested. Has Purple posted lately?


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Purple has not posted too much on this venue recently but she did post something in the last several days/week.

I went back to WI Joy's postings list and she has been present on several areas. No posts at the tea party since one in early July, following one in June and before that, a few in May's various weekly tea parties.

Ohio Joy

While we're guessing about absent friends, has anyone heard anything further from Valerie?


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I don't see why you couldn't quarter the recipe, I think I made 1/2 when I did it. Im pretty sure I used regular cottage cheese when I made them & any other recipes I have specify "dry" if that cottage cheese is needed.
> Good luck trying them, I hope they are what your mom made


Thanks, Bonnie. Don't know when I'll make them but when I do, I let you know how they turn out.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Can't hurt to try quartering it. And you could probably freeze the bun before filling it for any left overs.


Good idea.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> WOOHOO! Back from orthopedic doc and the wrist is NOT fractured just badly sprained. AND need to wear the brace less and less so wrist won't be stiff. Gave me a ball to squeeze to strengthen it. Said ribs still may be fractured but since there is nothing to do (no longer wrap) then no need to xray. Will see hip doctor tomorrow just to be sure it is just strained and not messed up. YAYHOO! I will NEVER EVER go to that doc in the box place again. I won't go into all the details of his unprofessionalism and incompetence but am letting everyone now how terrible they were.


Good news that there's no fracture of your wrist. The ball is a good idea. I used one when I fractured mine. Hope nothing is messed up with your hip. That was my biggest fear when I tripped but luckily nothing was damaged. Too bad the doc wasn't the best.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Thank you Bonnie
> 
> Loved the minion site and the other patterns
> MEL you have to try the minion longies it's a paid pattern on this site but I think that if you have the right colours you can adjust the pattern you already use to make your own , take a look


How adorable is that!


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> When younger and before knee & hip replacements I always wore really high heels even when teaching. I was a real shoe fanatic. Also just got a call from cousin and the Oct dates may not work and she was upset. I told her that she should put a positive spin on it because it could be planned much more slowly and with less anxiety and rushing. She calmed down some and will call me back later and let me know about the date. I'm really hoping it will be pushed back.


I love shoes and high heels. My only problem is that I have no where to go now. I have a closet full of heels and am wondering what to do with them.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Dianna Keen posted this memory- the black swan has not been seen for some time.


What a beautiful bird! I wonder what's happened to it.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Cast this on last night and finished just before Gage got home from school. Minecraft Creeper beanie by Tracey Mc Dowell on Ravelry. He gave me 2 thumbs up.👍 👍


You really are a whiz.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

melyn said:


> Hi everyone just popping in to show u all my lovely visitor to the garden I had the other day allthough my DH was less than impressed lol


He/she is beautiful. I know they can be pests but still they are lovely animals.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Good grief this phone and auto correct. It is meant to say...give her a scratch behind the ears for me.


Gotta be something wrong with that phone :lol:


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> My friend from work Janice who is involved with the fair I entered my stuff in, just dropped off my stuff. Here is how I did. So excited.👍 and rather proud.


You should be proud. That's wonderful.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Okay, it's almost 11 pm. and I'm finally caught up (page 39). Have been crocheting pet beds/blankets for the local humane society. Will post photos when I'm done. Night all.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

I got the tomatoes ran through the meat grinder for the mincemeat. They have to boil for an hour & then sit overnight
My kitchen still looks like a bomb went off, the jelly is sitting til morning to cool & I've got all the jars ready for tomorrow.
Well, must get off to bed.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Daralene -- My heart aches for you. It has been a long hard time for you. 

My thoughts and Prayers are with you. Please take care and know that we all love you and wish you and your family healing and kind wishes. It is really hard I know. I've been there done that and it is sooo hard. You are in my thoughts. Shirley


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jheiens said:


> Purple has not posted too much on this venue recently but she did post something in the last several days/week.
> 
> I went back to WI Joy's postings list and she has been present on several areas. No posts at the tea party since one in early July, following one in June and before that, a few in May's various weekly tea parties.
> 
> ...


Two emails have gone unanswered, and I don't like to make a real nuisance of myself.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

budasha said:


> What a beautiful bird! I wonder what's happened to it.


Maybe age? Not sure how long swans live?


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

hope you are well on the way to complete healing - tons of healing energy zooming your way to hurry the process. --- sam



Gweniepooh said:


> WOOHOO! Back from orthopedic doc and the wrist is NOT fractured just badly sprained. AND need to wear the brace less and less so wrist won't be stiff. Gave me a ball to squeeze to strengthen it. Said ribs still may be fractured but since there is nothing to do (no longer wrap) then no need to xray. Will see hip doctor tomorrow just to be sure it is just strained and not messed up. YAYHOO! I will NEVER EVER go to that doc in the box place again. I won't go into all the details of his unprofessionalism and incompetence but am letting everyone now how terrible they were.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i figure if she is too wobbly she can get those hiker poles that look like ski poles - one in each hand should keep her fairly stable. --- sam



sassafras123 said:


> Darlene, I am so glad you and your DS's and DS could share your time with your mom. I know she will be at peace and out of pain. No wonder you are proud of your DS, he is one in a million. Warm hugs and our love surround you and your family.
> Tami, thank you, sorry to hear you are diabetic.
> Gwen, glad your wrist isn't broken. I wore heels at my daughters weddings. But today, having seen ballet flat UGGS with yummy sheepskin lining, would choose pretty flat UGGS.just dream of sitting at reception in soft, huggable UGGS vs. heels. I, too, have balance issues due to FM. Yoga balances poses help.
> Kate, like Tami, I email photos to myself.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that is quite a collection of dpn's julie - love the blue yarn - socks? --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> Especially the nibbling of plastics- like cords to electrical things!
> 
> Yesterday's haul from the YS that is closing down, 30% reduction.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

how is mishka looking these days? --- sam



Swedenme said:


> Or when I think I have dried her enough she then looks at me and gives herself a good shake and I'm more wet than her. I'm sure she walks off laughing


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

poor maya - sending her tons of healing energy and lots of pets and hugs. ---- sam



sassafras123 said:


> We didn't have walk. Maya bleeding from anal gland. $430 later she had gland incised, has 2 oral meds and is wearing shame collar. Poor baby.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

he is too cute melyn - i would have loved it. --- sam



melyn said:


> Hi everyone just popping in to show u all my lovely visitor to the garden I had the other day allthough my DH was less than impressed lol


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

what does buckthorns look like? --- sam



Bonnie7591 said:


> Desert Joy, hope Maya heals quickly, I'm sure you didn't need the big vet bill.
> 
> Julie, lovely looking yarn, what are you going to make?
> 
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

good for you melody. --- sam



gagesmom said:


> My friend from work Janice who is involved with the fair I entered my stuff in, just dropped off my stuff. Here is how I did. So excited.👍 and rather proud.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> that is quite a collection of dpn's julie - love the blue yarn - socks? --- sam


Mohair and acrylic= scarf, need the dpn's for the Guernseys, Sam!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Borrowed from the Lace Party!
> Great idea for knitters:


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

love the new sweater in your avatar shirley - looks great. --- sam



Designer1234 said:


> Daralene -- My heart aches for you. It has been a long hard time for you.
> 
> My thoughts and Prayers are with you. Please take care and know that we all love you and wish you and your family healing and kind wishes. It is really hard I know. I've been there done that and it is sooo hard. You are in my thoughts. Shirley


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

everyone should be sleeping except kate and the others should be at least thinking about getting up. --- sam


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Good morning Sam 
I have been awake most of the night as it's been pouring with rain here . Really heavy rain . Finally stopped so I'm going to take mishka for a walk . She is looking a little better fur is growing back can't say what she will look like when we come back though &#128516;

Mel congratulations all your work deserves 1st 

Betty glad you at least got some money back 

One thing I learnt about crochet it's easy to pullout , just did not like the dress I was making at all so I'm now looking for a different pattern 
Sonja


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> I wasn't thinking when I suggested a gerbil for Margaret's daughter. I SHOULD have suggested a bunny! :-D DD has had a rabbit and a parakeet at the same time, with no problems, and the bird got to fly free some of the time. And the rabbits are fairly easy care. They are easily litter trained. They do need time to hop around, and you need to watch what they can get into to chew. DD has forgotten how much she needs to watch, since her first ones are now gone. This new 4 y/o is a big chewer! DH has to fix the stereo speaker wire, she loves to chew fabric, and it sounded like she had one of Arianna's shoes this morning, but I am not sure that is what DD said. There was a very vocal little girl in the back ground! :lol: We kept our rabbits in a dog crate in the kitchen, with their water bottle, food dish, and litter box in the crate. We have a pocket door that we closed to keep them out of the rest of the house, unless we had them in our lap in the living room. They have chewed some woodwork, but not badly, as we usually caught them just as they would get started. We miss our bunnies but go to DD's for a bunny fix for now.


It's the chewing that we were concerned about with Maryanne. She makes my place look tidy! If I was to have a pet it would be a rabbit. The time to do that would be when we need to baby proof the house! However think we will stick to a grand baby (and get our bunny fix when Pepper comes to stay. Mind you they might travel a but less now with a baby and it looks hopeful a larger mortgage as well.) Pepper being Vicky's bunny as some of you remebered from previous babysitting experiences- including eating the cord of one phone so it couldn't be charge (fortuantelly it was one of two so needed to keep swapping them around to keep both charged. Not easy to remember when one upstairs and one downstairs!)


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Nice looking dog! Ringo's litter sister Lucy has developed a talent for her new owner, she is alerting him to impending Epileptic fits- the other day she shepherded him to a comfy chair, as he got ill.


Amazing how dogs can do thing slike this. I've heard of them knwoing when there owners are hypoglycaemic and waking them so they have some glucose (low blood sugar can kill the person and if happens overnight say they wouldn't even necessarily know).


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Especially the nibbling of plastics- like cords to electrical things!
> 
> Yesterday's haul from the YS that is closing down, 30% reduction.


What a pretty blue- will look good in the garter sttich I see you are doing it in. Mindless is always needed as a backup for when a complex one just won't work.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> No and with an election in 12 months we could well have another one even if the Libs keep Turnbull.


Yep.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

sugarsugar said:


> Yep.


your politicians sound like ours to busy fighting between themselves to do any real work . You should watch Primeministers Question time . I can't decide if they resemble children in a playground poking fun at each other or chimps in a zoo . I think I have just insulted children and chimps


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> We didn't have walk. Maya bleeding from anal gland. $430 later she had gland incised, has 2 oral meds and is wearing shame collar. Poor baby.


Poor baby indeed- hopefully she will recover quickly with treatment.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> your politicians sound like ours to busy fighting between themselves to do any real work . You should watch Primeministers Question time . I can't decide if they resemble children in a playground poking fun at each other or chimps in a zoo . I think I have just insulted children and chimps


But they don't swap leaders at the same rate ours do.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

martina said:


> My eldest just phoned to say the painter has finished at my place, so one step nearer. He charged less than expected which is another bonus.


Two good things there! Yeah- about how long now do you expect?


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Exactly why it came home with me- I am making a simple garter stitch scarf with it- for when I need mindless.


 :thumbup: Its a lovely colour Julie.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Good grief this phone and auto correct. It is meant to say...give her a scratch behind the ears for me.


A ratchet behind her ears might not be the best for Maya- though it might get her mind off the other end!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> My friend from work Janice who is involved with the fair I entered my stuff in, just dropped off my stuff. Here is how I did. So excited.👍 and rather proud.


Well done Mel- worth being excited and proud over.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Dianna Keen posted this memory- the black swan has not been seen for some time.


Thanks for sharing Julie.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

gagesmom said:


> My friend from work Janice who is involved with the fair I entered my stuff in, just dropped off my stuff. Here is how I did. So excited.👍 and rather proud.


 :thumbup: Well done!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Borrowed from the Lace Party!
> Great idea for knitters:


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> everyone should be sleeping except kate and the others should be at least thinking about getting up. --- sam


Come off it Sam! Just gone 9-15 pm here, 7-15 for Busyworkerbee and Sugarsugar, and 6-45 pm for Margaret!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> Amazing how dogs can do thing slike this. I've heard of them knwoing when there owners are hypoglycaemic and waking them so they have some glucose (low blood sugar can kill the person and if happens overnight say they wouldn't even necessarily know).


It is well known that their sense of smell is much more acute than ours- maybe that is some of how they know?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> What a pretty blue- will look good in the garter sttich I see you are doing it in. Mindless is always needed as a backup for when a complex one just won't work.


Or you're fighting a headache and just need to relax!
oh, and thanks!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> your politicians sound like ours to busy fighting between themselves to do any real work . You should watch Primeministers Question time . I can't decide if they resemble children in a playground poking fun at each other or chimps in a zoo . I think I have just insulted children and chimps


I can go one better!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> :thumbup: Its a lovely colour Julie.


Thanks Cathy!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Thanks for sharing Julie.


 :thumbup:


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Desert Joy I didn't realize UGG made ballet flats. I went and looked but only found them in a "B" width and I need a wide width. Do you know if the "B" width is very roomy? I really liked the way they looked.


sassafras123 said:


> Darlene, I am so glad you and your DS's and DS could share your time with your mom. I know she will be at peace and out of pain. No wonder you are proud of your DS, he is one in a million. Warm hugs and our love surround you and your family.
> Tami, thank you, sorry to hear you are diabetic.
> Gwen, glad your wrist isn't broken. I wore heels at my daughters weddings. But today, having seen ballet flat UGGS with yummy sheepskin lining, would choose pretty flat UGGS.just dream of sitting at reception in soft, huggable UGGS vs. heels. I, too, have balance issues due to FM. Yoga balances poses help.
> Kate, like Tami, I email photos to myself.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Nice haul Julie! Glad you were able to take advantage of it.


Lurker 2 said:


> Especially the nibbling of plastics- like cords to electrical things!
> 
> Yesterday's haul from the YS that is closing down, 30% reduction.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Had never heard of a shiba inu so googled it. What a pretty dog. Can imagine the schnauzer/poodle; must be a cute little dog also.


KatyNora said:


> Yes. He's a schnoodle (schnauzer/poodle). My DD got him as a rescue about eight years ago when she was living in Seattle, but she couldn't keep him in her apartment so he ended up here with me and Willow (shiba inu). Willow passed last year, so it's just me and Stevie now, growing old together.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Really cute Sam.


thewren said:


> who doesn't love owl especially when they are made into slippers. ---- sam
> 
> http://thewhoot.com.au/newsletter/crochet-owl-mary-jane-slippers?utm_source=The+WHOot+Daily+Mail&utm_campaign=9804681902-RSS_Feed_v4_custom&utm_medium=email&utm_term=0_bb6c322de2-9804681902-60616885


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Poor Maya and poor pocketbook. Hope she heals quickly.


sassafras123 said:


> We didn't have walk. Maya bleeding from anal gland. $430 later she had gland incised, has 2 oral meds and is wearing shame collar. Poor baby.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

That IS good news! I can sense your excitement as it gets closer to moving in. So happy for you that this is finally coming to be.


martina said:


> My eldest just phoned to say the painter has finished at my place, so one step nearer. He charged less than expected which is another bonus.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

That is terrible that the former dentist did such a poor job. An expense also that sounds as if it now has caused further damage ad expense. I am fortunate that I have been going to the same dentist since I was 11 (or his son) and both are excellent.


RookieRetiree said:


> Mel, congratulations on your first place designations; of course we know what a good (and certainly quick) knitter you are. Have you ever tried crochet?
> 
> Gwen & Marianne - continue to heal and get better soon.
> 
> ...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

OMG. I do so love your garden and would want to visit also.


melyn said:


> Hi everyone just popping in to show u all my lovely visitor to the garden I had the other day allthough my DH was less than impressed lol


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Nice haul Julie! Glad you were able to take advantage of it.


It was well worth the effort of getting there-
I am going to import the longer (35 cm) DPN's I would like for the Guernseys, from Morris &Sons in Sydney- it could take easily two months because they will have to place a special order for me. Plus I did the errand I needed to make to the Ministry for my three monthly renewal that they force me to make. So it was quite a productive day!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Awesome work Melody. So glad your work got recognized for the wonderful skill you put forth.


gagesmom said:


> My friend from work Janice who is involved with the fair I entered my stuff in, just dropped off my stuff. Here is how I did. So excited.👍 and rather proud.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Funny Julie....very funny. It took a few seconds for me to get it. LOL


Lurker 2 said:


> Borrowed from the Lace Party!
> Great idea for knitters:


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

pacer said:


> I finally am caught up here. I cooked Matthew's favorite dinner tonight, chicken noodle alfredo. I didn't have fettucini noodles so I used what I had. I have done several loads of dishes and laundry tonight as well. I want to wash some of the glasses the guys have used and then get some sleep. Take care. I brought a small amount of bubble wrap home today as I must have been thinking of a few of my KTP friends! Time to get off from here and get a few things done before bedtime.


   :lol: :lol:   You are so funny Mary.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

ROFL...Sam you are too much. Instead of heels I ended up with ballet flats. Heels will no longer be my "friends"; just a thought that maybe we should call them "heals" as if I were to wear them I would most likely need "healing". 


thewren said:


> i figure if she is too wobbly she can get those hiker poles that look like ski poles - one in each hand should keep her fairly stable. --- sam


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Funny Julie....very funny. It took a few seconds for me to get it. LOL


lol, :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I've gone to bed the past few nights VERY early for me...between 7:30 and 8 pm. I think the long sleeps have done a great deal in healing from my fall. Ribs still hurts some but am feeling much, much better. Of course I've also gotten up between 4-5 a,.m. but do feel very rested. Conclusion: hmmmmm.....sleep MUST be important! LOL


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I've gone to bed the past few nights VERY early for me...between 7:30 and 8 pm. I think the long sleeps have done a great deal in healing from my fall. Ribs still hurts some but am feeling much, much better. Of course I've also gotten up between 4-5 a,.m. but do feel very rested. Conclusion: hmmmmm.....sleep MUST be important! LOL


It is definitely a healer!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Or you're fighting a headache and just need to relax!
> oh, and thanks!


Right now I'm actually knitting a tension square! Not something I do too often, but don't often use 2 ply and decided better to try it. Patond Embrace, 90% merino and 10% silk. Fugured would be good for the baby in summer. And an old pattern so yarn weights may well be different as well. Doesn't say wheter to do tension in stocking or garter stitch (pattern is garter sttich adn the other pattern in the leaflet the tension is done in pattern). Looks and feels good as it is. Normally would do a sleeve first but all in one so won't work. Mind you I have aroun dhalf the sttiches anyway. But I started with another yarn which decided didn't work and then found this one.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Funny Julie....very funny. It took a few seconds for me to get it. LOL


Drew the plan out for David- he gave me a grin, clearly he appreciated it. Actually what we could do is have one each, mine for yarn his for books!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I've gone to bed the past few nights VERY early for me...between 7:30 and 8 pm. I think the long sleeps have done a great deal in healing from my fall. Ribs still hurts some but am feeling much, much better. Of course I've also gotten up between 4-5 a,.m. but do feel very rested. Conclusion: hmmmmm.....sleep MUST be important! LOL


And sounds likely that 'only' brusied ribs if they are staring to feel better.
Sleep is sure good for healing- but when we most need it we often find it hardest to sleep!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> Right now I'm actually knitting a tension square! Not something I do too often, but don't often use 2 ply and decided better to try it. Patond Embrace, 90% merino and 10% silk. Fugured would be good for the baby in summer. And an old pattern so yarn weights may well be different as well. Doesn't say wheter to do tension in stocking or garter stitch (pattern is garter sttich adn the other pattern in the leaflet the tension is done in pattern). Looks and feels good as it is. Normally would do a sleeve first but all in one so won't work. Mind you I have aroun dhalf the sttiches anyway. But I started with another yarn which decided didn't work and then found this one.


I have a ball of Embrace, that Gerry bought for me in Waikanae, when I was on holiday in Peka Peka- it is beautiful yarn. Got it at 40% off, but only the one ball of the dye lot!
It will be lovely for your grandchild!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> Drew the plan out for David- he gave me a grin, clearly he appreciated it. Actually what we could do is have one each, mine for yarn his for books!


lol, :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

My thought too thank goodness.


darowil said:


> And sounds likely that 'only' brusied ribs if they are staring to feel better.
> Sleep is sure good for healing- but when we most need it we often find it hardest to sleep!


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

darowil said:


> Two good things there! Yeah- about how long now do you expect?


A couple of weeks, hopefully.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

martina said:


> A couple of weeks, hopefully.


Let's hope that that is all it is, Painting is done? What next- carpet?


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

9 am here and the house is silent. Gage is at school and Greg hasn't returned yet. Deuce and I are curled up on the snuggled under covers. It was so cool out yesterday. I was wearing flannel pj's. Socks, slippers and sweater. I think winter will be early this year and I think it will be harsh.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Let's hope that that is all it is, Painting is done? What next- carpet?


Yes, then furniture in then me!


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Mel, Julie, rookie, Sonja, Bonnie, KatyNora, Betty, Tami, and Gwen, thank you for comments on Maya.
Martina, great news that painter finished early and less cost.
Lynne, love your garden and fox. Wow, how lucky.
Mel, so happy you won all those ribbons. You truly are our knitting ninja.
Julie, thank you for post on El Niño..love you got a haul at LYS that is closing.
Rookie, hope you can break insomnia. I know how hard it is to battle it.
Gwen, cool you are getting Uggs. Only tried them on quickly in store so didn't give them walk test. But they felt luscious on. If I see them again I'll buy a pair. I think they were $60.00 at Nordie's Rack.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> My mother passed this morning, SundY. Today I cooked for over 20 people. Made 14 eggs go a long way with 2 frittatas. Nobody hAd eaten them before but loved it. My son cAme down and helped and he wAs the only one of family during this 2 weeks who came to help us 3 sisters and not just visit. We were so thankful and So exhausted I can't sleep. Lots to still be done but it will wait till tomorrow. I knew my son was a wonderful person but he continues to surprise me with good qualities. I told h he wAs going to get sick of me thanking. Baby sis's boyfriend was a help too but DS stayed overnite and helped give meds and care for mom in whatever way we needed. I am just so proud of the loving, caring person he has become.
> 
> Hope all of you are well.
> 
> Mel, CongrAtulations on 2 first prizes. Yay!!! 🌹🌹🌹🌹


Daralene, I'm so sorry that your mom has passed, I hope that it was peaceful for her and that you and your family can find peace knowing that she is now watching over you all with a healthy body and no confusion. 
HUGS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Well, yesterday was long but really nice, we drove up to Keystone, and checked in for the train ride, then wandered around for a little bit then took the train up to Hill City, and then back to Keystone, went on up to Rapid City to the Reptile Gardens and then home, we left at 5:30 am and got home at 7:30pm or so. I got the leg, heel, and gusset done on one sock for David, hopefully I'll get it done the rest of the way today.
I'll post some pics of our trip when I get on my phone, I posted some on facebook too, I don't have too many, David wanted to sit by the window so he got the best pics, but mostly took video.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

thewren said:


> what does buckthorns look like? --- sam


http://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sea-buckthorn

The trees are quite pretty. They were pretty slow to pick & the taste is different from anything I've tasted before. I'm not sure if I like the jelly, maybe it's one of those that grows on you after you've had it a few times.
It's supposed to make nice skin products, I must admit my hands felt really good from the juice on them when I picked. Fortunately the thorns only harden as fall progresses so they weren't too bad when I picked.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Bulldog said:


> Hi Yall,
> 
> Julie, did I miss a picture of the Italian yarn? What are you gonna make with it?
> 
> I Love You To The Moon And Back, Betty


It's on page 33 Betty.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> your politicians sound like ours to busy fighting between themselves to do any real work . You should watch Primeministers Question time . I can't decide if they resemble children in a playground poking fun at each other or chimps in a zoo . I think I have just insulted children and chimps


 :thumbup: If our children acted like some of them we would give them a spanking!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

thewren said:


> everyone should be sleeping except kate and the others should be at least thinking about getting up. --- sam


At 7.18am Sam?....no way!!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> your politicians sound like ours to busy fighting between themselves to do any real work . You should watch Primeministers Question time . I can't decide if they resemble children in a playground poking fun at each other or chimps in a zoo . I think I have just insulted children and chimps


How true!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I can go one better!


Love it!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Well, this smart woman left her rubber boots out on the step yesterday & now it's pouring rain. They were damp so I sat them outside thinking the heat from the sun would make them dry faster.NOT. 
Oh, well, an excuse to stay inside today.

Julie, love the "tit" poster.
Martina, glad the painting is done & the added bonus of less cost is even better. You'll be moving before you know it.
Gwen, I still have a couple of pair of high heels in the closet(I'm having trouble letting go, lol) but haven't worn them for a while. I was never one for spike heels, too much of a farm girl, I'm more into boots. I was having great visions of you with the hiking poles at the wedding.. :lol:


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> I can go one better!


You know him very well julie😀


----------



## Bulldog (Mar 25, 2011)

Tired today.
We got one bag of peanuts cooked and got a dozen gallon bags for the freezer. Jim has the last bag cooking now. Hopefully, they will be done before he leaves for Carleys Volleball game. I cannot climb the bleachers any more nor can I sit on them with a stadium seat. I will piddle with my handwork. I want to play with a new potholder pattern that sounds and looks good. Crochet of coarse. I like to knit things to wear and crochet household items. Afghans I knit or crochet. Just my personal preference.
Sam, did you watch Dancing With The Stars? I fell in love with little Irwin girl. She is so bubbly and was really good for first time I thought. I also liked the married couple and the young man who stopped terrorist on train. I do miss Lynns judging. One lady at my knitting group wont watch it because of Too little costumes. Sometimes they can get a little ridiculous. I still watch. I love the contest and choosing who I think should win and rooting them on.
Bonnie, do you ever have any restful moments. You and Mary make me ashamed. Yall are always working. So is Kaye Jo and Jeanette.
Mel, I am so happy for you. Congratulations. Your work is just beautiful. Our little Ninja.
Yall have been relatively quiet this week and I have been able to keep up better.
Julie, the yarn is yummy looking. It will be a beautiful scarf.
Off to see what I can do with my day, I Love You To The Moon And Back, Betty


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> :thumbup: If our children acted like some of them we would give them a spanking!


I find it funny that here in England they call each other 
My right honourable gentleman or my right honourable friend 
There isn't a honourable gentleman between them


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Thank goodness for my middle son 
husband went to his brothers , so I have spent all day at my oldest sons house as he didn't feel to good , youngest came with me 
On the way home I was thinking I don't want to start cooking when I get home and now I know I don't have to as middle son came straight from work and has made a chicken pasta casserole and now two sons have took dog for a walk so I am sat with a nice strong hot coffee enjoying the peace before everyone gets back home 
Sonja


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Thank goodness for my middle son
> husband went to his brothers , so I have spent all day at my oldest sons house as he didn't feel to good , youngest came with me
> On the way home I was thinking I don't want to start cooking when I get home and now I know I don't have to as middle son came straight from work and has made a chicken pasta casserole and now two sons have took dog for a walk so I am sat with a nice strong hot coffee enjoying the peace before everyone gets back home
> Sonja


Great isn't it when all you have to do for a delicious meal is sit and have a coffee till it's ready.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

martina said:


> Yes, then furniture in then me!


Wowie! that must feel unreal after so long!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Mel, Julie, rookie, Sonja, Bonnie, KatyNora, Betty, Tami, and Gwen, thank you for comments on Maya.
> Martina, great news that painter finished early and less cost.
> Lynne, love your garden and fox. Wow, how lucky.
> Mel, so happy you won all those ribbons. You truly are our knitting ninja.
> ...


Thank you, Joy! I am glad the link interested someone!
I hope to go back in October before the shop completely sells out- I am craving some quilting fabric!
How is Maya now?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KateB said:


> Love it!


Glad someone liked it- Agnes by the way responded quite heartily to it on Face book!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Well, this smart woman left her rubber boots out on the step yesterday & now it's pouring rain. They were damp so I sat them outside thinking the heat from the sun would make them dry faster.NOT.
> Oh, well, an excuse to stay inside today.
> 
> Julie, love the "tit" poster.
> ...


Came from Cousin Karen who is quite a hothead politically (SNP), and also a bird lover!
Ah well, as you say wet gumboots is a good excuse to remain indoors. I guess the farmers had been hoping for a bit more dry weather?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> You know him very well julie😀


 :XD: :thumbup: :thumbup: ;-)  :wink: thankfully only by reputation, we have to cope with our own 't(w)it!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bulldog said:


> Tired today.
> We got one bag of peanuts cooked and got a dozen gallon bags for the freezer. Jim has the last bag cooking now. Hopefully, they will be done before he leaves for Carleys Volleball game. I cannot climb the bleachers any more nor can I sit on them with a stadium seat. I will piddle with my handwork. I want to play with a new potholder pattern that sounds and looks good. Crochet of coarse. I like to knit things to wear and crochet household items. Afghans I knit or crochet. Just my personal preference.
> Sam, did you watch Dancing With The Stars? I fell in love with little Irwin girl. She is so bubbly and was really good for first time I thought. I also liked the married couple and the young man who stopped terrorist on train. I do miss Lynns judging. One lady at my knitting group wont watch it because of Too little costumes. Sometimes they can get a little ridiculous. I still watch. I love the contest and choosing who I think should win and rooting them on.
> Bonnie, do you ever have any restful moments. You and Mary make me ashamed. Yall are always working. So is Kaye Jo and Jeanette.
> ...


Betty, you are so much part of the 'hard working crew' you have no need at all to feel ashamed! Remember what you achieve despite the pain!
And thanks, I think it will be lovely, but I am concentrating on the red Guernsey just now!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Thank goodness for my middle son
> husband went to his brothers , so I have spent all day at my oldest sons house as he didn't feel to good , youngest came with me
> On the way home I was thinking I don't want to start cooking when I get home and now I know I don't have to as middle son came straight from work and has made a chicken pasta casserole and now two sons have took dog for a walk so I am sat with a nice strong hot coffee enjoying the peace before everyone gets back home
> Sonja


That is really great Sonja! I bet that coffee was special!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> :XD: :thumbup: :thumbup: ;-)  :wink: thankfully only by reputation, we have to cope with our own 't(w)it!


That seems as if all you need to be to become a politician


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

martina said:


> Great isn't it when all you have to do for a delicious meal is sit and have a coffee till it's ready.


It definitely was . It was just what I needed

Glad everything is going smoothly for your move but I bet you miss your sister 
Sonja


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> That seems as if all you need to be to become a politician


and a few million in the bank. The new Australian Premier is a Multi Millionaire, as I believe is our second generation NZ'er, not sure if he was actually even born here. And he spent much of his working life in the New York Stockmarket.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

darowil said:


> It's the chewing that we were concerned about with Maryanne. She makes my place look tidy! If I was to have a pet it would be a rabbit. The time to do that would be when we need to baby proof the house! However think we will stick to a grand baby (and get our bunny fix when Pepper comes to stay. Mind you they might travel a but less now with a baby and it looks hopeful a larger mortgage as well.) Pepper being Vicky's bunny as some of you remebered from previous babysitting experiences- including eating the cord of one phone so it couldn't be charge (fortuantelly it was one of two so needed to keep swapping them around to keep both charged. Not easy to remember when one upstairs and one downstairs!)


 :thumbup:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> ROFL...Sam you are too much. Instead of heels I ended up with ballet flats. Heels will no longer be my "friends"; just a thought that maybe we should call them "heals" as if I were to wear them I would most likely need "healing".


 :lol:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I've gone to bed the past few nights VERY early for me...between 7:30 and 8 pm. I think the long sleeps have done a great deal in healing from my fall. Ribs still hurts some but am feeling much, much better. Of course I've also gotten up between 4-5 a,.m. but do feel very rested. Conclusion: hmmmmm.....sleep MUST be important! LOL


I am glad you are sleeping well. Sleep does help us heal.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Mel, Julie, rookie, Sonja, Bonnie, KatyNora, Betty, Tami, and Gwen, thank you for comments on Maya.
> Martina, great news that painter finished early and less cost.
> Lynne, love your garden and fox. Wow, how lucky.
> Mel, so happy you won all those ribbons. You truly are our knitting ninja.
> ...


You are welcome. I hope Maya is doing better.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

does rain keep you awake or were you just not sleepy? we need a picture of mishka soon. --- sam



Swedenme said:


> Good morning Sam
> I have been awake most of the night as it's been pouring with rain here . Really heavy rain . Finally stopped so I'm going to take mishka for a walk . She is looking a little better fur is growing back can't say what she will look like when we come back though 😄
> 
> Mel congratulations all your work deserves 1st
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i saw the elections results online - will things be better or worse with turnbill at the helm? --- sam



sugarsugar said:


> Yep.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i think that sounds like politicians world wide and not an honest man among them. --- sam



Swedenme said:


> your politicians sound like ours to busy fighting between themselves to do any real work . You should watch Primeministers Question time . I can't decide if they resemble children in a playground poking fun at each other or chimps in a zoo . I think I have just insulted children and chimps


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

sometimes that is not a bad thing. --- sam



darowil said:


> But they don't swap leaders at the same rate ours do.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i should have specified north of the equator. sorry. --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> Come off it Sam! Just gone 9-15 pm here, 7-15 for Busyworkerbee and Sugarsugar, and 6-45 pm for Margaret!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> sometimes that is not a bad thing. --- sam


I would debate that thought with you, Sam. lol.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

very funny. sam



Lurker 2 said:


> I can go one better!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> i should have specified north of the equator. sorry. --- sam


Actually has more to do with the time zone, than the hemisphere!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> very funny. sam


 :wink: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Red, cream and blue Guernseys


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Julie, beautiful work and beautiful grandchildren, Julie.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

and they will probably be much more comfortable --- sam



Gweniepooh said:


> ROFL...Sam you are too much. Instead of heels I ended up with ballet flats. Heels will no longer be my "friends"; just a thought that maybe we should call them "heals" as if I were to wear them I would most likely need "healing".


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

glad you are feeling better - did we get a report from the doctor yesterday - i think - that i missed? --- sam



Gweniepooh said:


> I've gone to bed the past few nights VERY early for me...between 7:30 and 8 pm. I think the long sleeps have done a great deal in healing from my fall. Ribs still hurts some but am feeling much, much better. Of course I've also gotten up between 4-5 a,.m. but do feel very rested. Conclusion: hmmmmm.....sleep MUST be important! LOL


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

heidi tells me i should get up about that time and get my shower and get dressed - that my day would go better. one of these days i may try it. --- sam



KateB said:


> At 7.18am Sam?....no way!!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

rah rah for you. enjoy your coffee. --- sam



Swedenme said:


> Thank goodness for my middle son
> husband went to his brothers , so I have spent all day at my oldest sons house as he didn't feel to good , youngest came with me
> On the way home I was thinking I don't want to start cooking when I get home and now I know I don't have to as middle son came straight from work and has made a chicken pasta casserole and now two sons have took dog for a walk so I am sat with a nice strong hot coffee enjoying the peace before everyone gets back home
> Sonja


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

what spectacular work julie - they are beautiful. --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> Red, cream and blue Guernseys


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

martina said:


> Julie, beautiful work and beautiful grandchildren, Julie.


Thank you, Mary!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> what spectacular work julie - they are beautiful. --- sam


I just learned how to make fire in the microwave, BTW!!!!!!
And thanks Sam!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Thank goodness for my middle son
> husband went to his brothers , so I have spent all day at my oldest sons house as he didn't feel to good , youngest came with me
> On the way home I was thinking I don't want to start cooking when I get home and now I know I don't have to as middle son came straight from work and has made a chicken pasta casserole and now two sons have took dog for a walk so I am sat with a nice strong hot coffee enjoying the peace before everyone gets back home
> Sonja


Oooh, you have well trained sons.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

thewren said:


> does rain keep you awake or were you just not sleepy? we need a picture of mishka soon. --- sam


Just one of those nights when I couldn't sleep


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> Red, cream and blue Guernseys


Your grandchildren are beautiful Julie and so are your Guernsey s 
I really like the 3 of them , lovely colours too


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Your grandchildren are beautiful Julie and so are your Guernsey s
> I really like the 3 of them , lovely colours too


Thank you very much, Sonja!- I am tiring having been up far too early- must put the rubbish out then go for a nap!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

thewren said:


> heidi tells me i should get up about that time and get my shower and get dressed - that my day would go better. one of these days i may try it. --- sam


If I was ever in bed after 7.30 I would think I had a long lie in , does not matter when or what time I go to bed I am always awake by 6ish


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Oooh, you have well trained sons.


I'm lucky I have 3 very good sons


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I just learned how to make fire in the microwave, BTW!!!!!!
> And thanks Sam!


Exactly how did you do that?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> Exactly how did you do that?


was trying to defrost some buns- thought I had programmed it right, but obviously not because one caught fire- the next two I did for very considerably less time and at a low power. The plate is 'glazed ' with the smoke, and the two buns are hard as plastic.


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Fortunate you didn't set yourself or the rest of the house on fire. So sorry, there went your lunch, up in smoke.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> Fortunate you didn't set yourself or the rest of the house on fire. So sorry, there went your lunch, up in smoke.


Fortunately I was keeping half an eye on it, and spotted the smoke pretty quickly.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that does not sound good. --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> I just learned how to make fire in the microwave, BTW!!!!!!
> And thanks Sam!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Julie, lovely photos, such beautiful sweaters & cute GKs.
Glad you caught vthe fire quickly, what a smelly mess.

Well, I gt the mincemeat,11 pints & salsa, 6 pints done. I still have a bunch of ripe tomatoes to do but the salsa mix I have used before has been " new & improved" so I want DS to try it before I make more in case it doesn't taste the same. I never eat it as I'm alergic to peppers but make it for everyone else.
I am thinking of trying home made ketchup with some of the tomatoes. Has anyone made it?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> that does not sound good. --- sam


Was rather disconcerting, to be honest, Sam!


----------



## KatyNora (Apr 10, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Was rather disconcerting, to be honest, Sam!


Fire in the kitchen is really scary, Julie! I'm glad you got it under control so quickly.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Julie, lovely photos, such beautiful sweaters & cute GKs.
> Glad you caught vthe fire quickly, what a smelly mess.
> 
> Well, I gt the mincemeat,11 pints & salsa, 6 pints done. I still have a bunch of ripe tomatoes to do but the salsa mix I have used before has been " new & improved" so I want DS to try it before I make more in case it doesn't taste the same. I never eat it as I'm alergic to peppers but make it for everyone else.
> I am thinking of trying home made ketchup with some of the tomatoes. Has anyone made it?


I made it with Mum maybe 55 years ago- don't have the exact recipe, that we used, but this one should work:
4 kg red tomatoes
2 onions sliced
2 cloves garlic sliced
2 Tbspn pickling spice
1 tsp celery seed
1 tsp dried Basil
1 tsp dried oreganum
4 cups wine vinegar
4-5 cups sugar
3 Tbspn plain salt (NOT iodised)
Chop tomatoes roughly into a large saucepan, add finely chopped onions and garlic. Tie spice, seed and herbs looselyin muslin. Add half the vinegar and boil uncovered for an hour. Push through the holes of a food mill, discarding skin and seeds. Add remaining vinegar, sugar and salt, and boil 15 minutes longer.
Pour hot sauce into clean hot bottles. Screw on boiled lids tightly. When cold dip tops in melted wax. Refrigerate after opening.
Notes Larger amounts of sugar make a sweeter sauce, very popular with children. 
Sauce will be thin unless most of the pulp is forced through the food mill. (we have Mouli Legumes).

p.s., Thanks! The house is smelling still despite having had the outside door wide!


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Gweniepooh said:


> I've gone to bed the past few nights VERY early for me...between 7:30 and 8 pm. I think the long sleeps have done a great deal in healing from my fall. Ribs still hurts some but am feeling much, much better. Of course I've also gotten up between 4-5 a,.m. but do feel very rested. Conclusion: hmmmmm.....sleep MUST be important! LOL


So you are trying out my sleeping patterns. I love it.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KatyNora said:


> Fire in the kitchen is really scary, Julie! I'm glad you got it under control so quickly.


Closed the door on it! Thanks!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I just learned how to make fire in the microwave, BTW!!!!!!
> And thanks Sam!


 :shock: Glad it was manageable! There's not much that terrifies me more than fire.

On a much brighter note--love the photos of all the jumpers. Fab work!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Red, cream and blue Guernseys


Good to be able to see the grandchildren - and their sweaters.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

The fires in CA are horrific; praying for all those impacted.

The refugee situation from Syria is so sad; hope that safe places can be found for them.

I shouldn't have watched the news; it's very depressing tonight.

The beef stew was excellent - since we don't have many oven meals during the summer; the first few roasts and dutch oven meals of stew, chilli, and spaghetti sure taste great.

Sorry about your fire, Julie. I've never had much luck defrosting things in the microwave. Ours is used mostly for meal reheats and we use the toaster oven for most other things to avoid heating up the big oven.

I've been puttering and not getting much done, but have organized a few cabinets. Sleep is still eluding me, so I'm hoping the nice hot meal will help.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Thanks, Julie. Sounds easy enough & I have a food mill that I use every year for tomatoes, if DH can see chunks of tomatoes, he picks them out.I saw one recipe using a slow cooker & letting it simmer all day.



Lurker 2 said:


> I made it with Mum maybe 55 years ago- don't have the exact recipe, that we used, but this one should work:
> 4 kg red tomatoes
> 2 onions sliced
> 2 cloves garlic sliced
> ...


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Thanks, Julie. Sounds easy enough & I have a food mill that I use every year for tomatoes, if DH can see chunks of tomatoes, he picks them out.I saw one recipe using a slow cooker & letting it simmer all day.


There are quite a few recipes out on the www. and most of them are pretty much the same with a few added spices. The real chore is to get it cooked down enough to be thick like catsup so the slow cooker sounds like a great idea to do it without it scorching.

http://nchfp.uga.edu/publications/usda/4_USDAcanningGuide3_06.pdf

This is one of my favorite canning sources....and safety tested.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> was trying to defrost some buns- thought I had programmed it right, but obviously not because one caught fire- the next two I did for very considerably less time and at a low power. The plate is 'glazed ' with the smoke, and the two buns are hard as plastic.


I sprinkle a small bit of water on my pizza and buns before microwaving them. It adds moisture to the process and is more palatable.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

I am going to follow Gwen's example and get some sleep. I have read along and keep dozing off so no comments right now.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I think you misread....I only looked at the uggs online; they did not have any wide widths which I need. 


sassafras123 said:


> Mel, Julie, rookie, Sonja, Bonnie, KatyNora, Betty, Tami, and Gwen, thank you for comments on Maya.
> Martina, great news that painter finished early and less cost.
> Lynne, love your garden and fox. Wow, how lucky.
> Mel, so happy you won all those ribbons. You truly are our knitting ninja.
> ...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

nor woman truth be told....IMHO


thewren said:


> i think that sounds like politicians world wide and not an honest man among them. --- sam


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Your guernsey's are just gorgeous.


Lurker 2 said:


> Red, cream and blue Guernseys


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

yes...no broken bones.....just very sprained and bruised. Thank goodness. Ribs hurt the most.


thewren said:


> glad you are feeling better - did we get a report from the doctor yesterday - i think - that i missed? --- sam


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Ummmmm....Julie I don't think that is how microwaves are suppose to work......hope it is NOT "fried" now. More so, hope you're okay.



Lurker 2 said:


> I just learned how to make fire in the microwave, BTW!!!!!!
> And thanks Sam!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> :shock: Glad it was manageable! There's not much that terrifies me more than fire.
> 
> On a much brighter note--love the photos of all the jumpers. Fab work!


I closed the door on it when I worked out what was going on. I have well and truly learned my lesson!

And thank you very much- glad you like them!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Good to be able to see the grandchildren - and their sweaters.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> The fires in CA are horrific; praying for all those impacted.
> 
> The refugee situation from Syria is so sad; hope that safe places can be found for them.
> 
> ...


It was a very small fire- but lots of smoke!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Thanks, Julie. Sounds easy enough & I have a food mill that I use every year for tomatoes, if DH can see chunks of tomatoes, he picks them out.I saw one recipe using a slow cooker & letting it simmer all day.


That would work well I would think if you want it thick!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

pacer said:


> I sprinkle a small bit of water on my pizza and buns before microwaving them. It adds moisture to the process and is more palatable.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Off to sangha. Sautéed onions, mushrooms and zucchini to add to last nights pot roast. We have leftover rice from Pad Thai order so that can be added at last minute too.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Your guernsey's are just gorgeous.


Thanks! I am looking forward to working some different motifs!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Ummmmm....Julie I don't think that is how microwaves are suppose to work......hope it is NOT "fried" now. More so, hope you're okay.


I am fine, the buns are quite solid, the microwave a bit smelly- but not damaged, by the looks. I am fine!


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Alright Gwen so happy to hear no broken bones. &#128077;&#128077;&#128077;

Glad the fire was contained in the microwave.
Guernsey is looking great.

Have had a bit if a headache all day. Pretty sure I forgot to take my pill before bed last night. &#128533;

So I am going to bed early tonight. See you all tomorrow.

Cast on tonight for another hat. This one will be different. Pink is not my favorite color. So this hat will be a mystery until finished. I have an idea and will work on it tomorrow. 

Sleep well and sweet dreams. For those who are in the day where you live....have a great day.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Red, cream and blue Guernseys


Julie, those are works of art. And that includes the grandchildren!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I just learned how to make fire in the microwave, BTW!!!!!!
> And thanks Sam!


Oh my! You are posting, so you survived. Did the microwave?


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

I am posting a reminder about the Christmas/Holiday card exchange. If you are interested, send me a PM. I am going to be mostly off line until Sunday evening or Monday, but will check my emails.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> There are quite a few recipes out on the www. and most of them are pretty much the same with a few added spices. The real chore is to get it cooked down enough to be thick like catsup so the slow cooker sounds like a great idea to do it without it scorching.
> 
> http://nchfp.uga.edu/publications/usda/4_USDAcanningGuide3_06.pdf
> 
> This is one of my favorite canning sources....and safety tested.


Thanks for sharing this.


----------



## nittergma (Jan 27, 2011)

Hi everyone, I don't know what I've been doing lately but feel like I've been busy (??) I've gotten started on catching up with my yearly obligations for the Master Gardeners before the December deadline. It has been fun today I attended a class on pollinators that was just fascinating! I even got to hold a male carpenter bee! 
I'm sorry to see so many illnesses here and yes gwen you do win the bubble wrap for the week!
I'm afraid I have a few more to add. My SIL has been diagnosed with cancer, 2 friends also have. The 2 friends' outlook looks good but I thinkd my SIL's cancer is a little more wide spread. Your prayers would be most appreciated. I do believe in the power of prayer.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I can go one better!


Just about fell off my chair at that one. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Red, cream and blue Guernseys


Julie, they are just beautiful.....your work and the children.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I just learned how to make fire in the microwave, BTW!!!!!!
> And thanks Sam!


what did you do? I see you've already answered. Glad it was under control.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Page 50- and I'm off to bed. Night all.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Julie, those are works of art. And that includes the grandchildren!


Thank you very much Tami for those kind words. Of course I am biased when it comes to my own GK's!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Oh my! You are posting, so you survived. Did the microwave?


Not a hundred percent sure yet- but it seems okay!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

nittergma said:


> Hi everyone, I don't know what I've been doing lately but feel like I've been busy (??) I've gotten started on catching up with my yearly obligations for the Master Gardeners before the December deadline. It has been fun today I attended a class on pollinators that was just fascinating! I even got to hold a male carpenter bee!
> I'm sorry to see so many illnesses here and yes gwen you do win the bubble wrap for the week!
> I'm afraid I have a few more to add. My SIL has been diagnosed with cancer, 2 friends also have. The 2 friends' outlook looks good but I thinkd my SIL's cancer is a little more wide spread. Your prayers would be most appreciated. I do believe in the power of prayer.


So many cancers- will keep you in mind.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

budasha said:


> Just about fell off my chair at that one. :thumbup: :thumbup:


He does rather lend himself to such comment!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

budasha said:


> Julie, they are just beautiful.....your work and the children.


Thanks Liz!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

budasha said:


> what did you do? I see you've already answered. Glad it was under control.


 :thumbup: the house still smells of it though!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i watched the evening news - decided i did not need to replay it at eleven. so much hardship and sadness in the world. i feel for the ones in the middle east - one hardly knows where to go to be safe. --- sam



RookieRetiree said:


> The fires in CA are horrific; praying for all those impacted.
> 
> The refugee situation from Syria is so sad; hope that safe places can be found for them.
> 
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

you want it as thick as possible. i would be inclined to throw skins, etc in the blender and add those to the mix. --- sam



Bonnie7591 said:


> Thanks, Julie. Sounds easy enough & I have a food mill that I use every year for tomatoes, if DH can see chunks of tomatoes, he picks them out.I saw one recipe using a slow cooker & letting it simmer all day.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

sending you tons of healing energy laced with loads of bubblewrap to keep you safe and surrounded by warm healing goodness until you are back in the pink. --- sam



Gweniepooh said:


> yes...no broken bones.....just very sprained and bruised. Thank goodness. Ribs hurt the most.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

isn't catsup supposed to be thick? --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> That would work well I would think if you want it thick!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

tons of healing energy zooming to your sil and friends to surround them in warm healing goodness. --- sam



nittergma said:


> Hi everyone, I don't know what I've been doing lately but feel like I've been busy (??) I've gotten started on catching up with my yearly obligations for the Master Gardeners before the December deadline. It has been fun today I attended a class on pollinators that was just fascinating! I even got to hold a male carpenter bee!
> I'm sorry to see so many illnesses here and yes gwen you do win the bubble wrap for the week!
> I'm afraid I have a few more to add. My SIL has been diagnosed with cancer, 2 friends also have. The 2 friends' outlook looks good but I thinkd my SIL's cancer is a little more wide spread. Your prayers would be most appreciated. I do believe in the power of prayer.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> isn't catsup supposed to be thick? --- sam


don't know that one Sam , this was a recipe for a Ketchup. Isn't thickness a matter of personal preference, though?!


----------



## mags7 (Jul 28, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> your politicians sound like ours to busy fighting between themselves to do any real work . You should watch Primeministers Question time . I can't decide if they resemble children in a playground poking fun at each other or chimps in a zoo . I think I have just insulted children and chimps


Exactly. We are in the middle of campaigning for a Federal election in October. I said I was going to vote for the first one to say they are giving seniors a hefty raise. Fat chance of that happening.


----------



## mags7 (Jul 28, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I can go one better!


Love this😊


----------



## mags7 (Jul 28, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> It is well known that their sense of smell is much more acute than ours- maybe that is some of how they know?


One time when I went to visit our daughter in AB and their little dog would not leave me alone. Got home and went for a ct scan and the cancer had come back.
Next time I went to visit and she wouldn't have a thing to do with me. That scan was fine.


----------



## mags7 (Jul 28, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> ROFL...Sam you are too much. Instead of heels I ended up with ballet flats. Heels will no longer be my "friends"; just a thought that maybe we should call them "heals" as if I were to wear them I would most likely need "healing".


I used to love heels too. I know if I tried to wear them now I would probably break my neck.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

mags7 said:


> Love this😊


 :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

mags7 said:


> One time when I went to visit our daughter in AB and their little dog would not leave me alone. Got home and went for a ct scan and the cancer had come back.
> Next time I went to visit and she wouldn't have a thing to do with me. That scan was fine.


Almost uncanny!


----------



## mags7 (Jul 28, 2011)

Bulldog said:


> Tired today.
> 
> Off to see what I can do with my day, I Love You To The Moon And Back, Betty


Betty every time you post I think of my DGD. We tell each other I love you to the moon and back all the time. For her 9th birthday I bought her a necklace with the saying on it. She just loves it😊


----------



## mags7 (Jul 28, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Thank goodness for my middle son
> husband went to his brothers , so I have spent all day at my oldest sons house as he didn't feel to good , youngest came with me
> On the way home I was thinking I don't want to start cooking when I get home and now I know I don't have to as middle son came straight from work and has made a chicken pasta casserole and now two sons have took dog for a walk so I am sat with a nice strong hot coffee enjoying the peace before everyone gets back home
> Sonja


Nice Sonya, you deserve it😊


----------



## mags7 (Jul 28, 2011)

martina said:


> Julie, beautiful work and beautiful grandchildren, Julie.


Ditto😊


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

mags7 said:


> Ditto😊


 :thumbup:


----------



## mags7 (Jul 28, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> If I was ever in bed after 7.30 I would think I had a long lie in , does not matter when or what time I go to bed I am always awake by 6ish


I am so not a morning person. Got up early for years so now if I want to sleep in I do💤


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

nittergma said:


> Hi everyone, I don't know what I've been doing lately but feel like I've been busy (??) I've gotten started on catching up with my yearly obligations for the Master Gardeners before the December deadline. It has been fun today I attended a class on pollinators that was just fascinating! I even got to hold a male carpenter bee!
> I'm sorry to see so many illnesses here and yes gwen you do win the bubble wrap for the week!
> I'm afraid I have a few more to add. My SIL has been diagnosed with cancer, 2 friends also have. The 2 friends' outlook looks good but I thinkd my SIL's cancer is a little more wide spread. Your prayers would be most appreciated. I do believe in the power of prayer.


Sending up so many prayers for you, your family and friends. Gentle hugs.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I have a ball of Embrace, that Gerry bought for me in Waikanae, when I was on holiday in Peka Peka- it is beautiful yarn. Got it at 40% off, but only the one ball of the dye lot!
> It will be lovely for your grandchild!


Rethinking it as it hand wash and not sure that Vicky will do that. Will ask her sometime before I go further just to check whether it is worth using it. The yarns too nice to risk her either not using it or ruining it. Will depend on how good her wool cycle is on her machine I suspect.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> and a few million in the bank. The new Australian Premier is a Multi Millionaire, as I believe is our second generation NZ'er, not sure if he was actually even born here. And he spent much of his working life in the New York Stockmarket.


And our last one will retire with a pension of just over $307,000 per year for life I saw somewhere. So it wouldn't matter even if they had no money behind them with that pension.
Just checked- this is almost 10 times what the govenment aged pension is.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> i saw the elections results online - will things be better or worse with turnbill at the helm? --- sam


No idea but I am sure sick of parties who keep changing leaders. And if each Prime Minister finishes with a pension like Abbott it works out very expensive for us as well.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I just learned how to make fire in the microwave, BTW!!!!!!
> And thanks Sam!


A drastic way of keeping warm :-D


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

nittergma said:


> Hi everyone, I don't know what I've been doing lately but feel like I've been busy (??) I've gotten started on catching up with my yearly obligations for the Master Gardeners before the December deadline. It has been fun today I attended a class on pollinators that was just fascinating! I even got to hold a male carpenter bee!
> I'm sorry to see so many illnesses here and yes gwen you do win the bubble wrap for the week!
> I'm afraid I have a few more to add. My SIL has been diagnosed with cancer, 2 friends also have. The 2 friends' outlook looks good but I thinkd my SIL's cancer is a little more wide spread. Your prayers would be most appreciated. I do believe in the power of prayer.


Prayer is wonderful- amazing the answers to pray that we have seen here. Pray and medical intervention makes a great combination- praying they will combiune for positive results in these cases. Hard for you as well with 3 diagnosis like this so close together


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> I've gone to bed the past few nights VERY early for me...between 7:30 and 8 pm. I think the long sleeps have done a great deal in healing from my fall. Ribs still hurts some but am feeling much, much better. Of course I've also gotten up between 4-5 a,.m. but do feel very rested. Conclusion: hmmmmm.....sleep MUST be important! LOL


I am glad to hear that you are recovering. And YES sleep is very good for you.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

thewren said:


> i saw the elections results online - will things be better or worse with turnbill at the helm? --- sam


Your guess would be as good as mine Sam. Time will tell.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

martina said:


> Julie, beautiful work and beautiful grandchildren, Julie.


Absolutely! Gorgeous. I love the shape of the sleeves on the cream one.

:thumbup:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> I just learned how to make fire in the microwave, BTW!!!!!!
> And thanks Sam!


 :shock: Oh golly! Whatever happened? I will read on.....


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Fortunately I was keeping half an eye on it, and spotted the smoke pretty quickly.


Thank goodness!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Noni I am keeping your SIL and 2 friends in prayer. Miracles do happen.


nittergma said:


> Hi everyone, I don't know what I've been doing lately but feel like I've been busy (??) I've gotten started on catching up with my yearly obligations for the Master Gardeners before the December deadline. It has been fun today I attended a class on pollinators that was just fascinating! I even got to hold a male carpenter bee!
> I'm sorry to see so many illnesses here and yes gwen you do win the bubble wrap for the week!
> I'm afraid I have a few more to add. My SIL has been diagnosed with cancer, 2 friends also have. The 2 friends' outlook looks good but I thinkd my SIL's cancer is a little more wide spread. Your prayers would be most appreciated. I do believe in the power of prayer.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> yes...no broken bones.....just very sprained and bruised. Thank goodness. Ribs hurt the most.


I hope you have some good pain relief for your ribs. I know when I have pulled muscles in ribs Voltaren tablets (anti inflamatary) do help.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Noni I am keeping your SIL and 2 friends in prayer. Miracles do happen.


Me too.... Ditto

DD messaged me today.. one of her schools friends has battled a heart condition and has recently had a heart transplant but has gotten sick and is now in an induced coma fighting for his life. I hope he pulls through. He is only 21.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

How terrible. Will also pray for him. 


sugarsugar said:


> Me too.... Ditto
> 
> DD messaged me today.. one of her schools friends has battled a heart condition and has recently had a heart transplant but has gotten sick and is now in an induced coma fighting for his life. I hope he pulls through. He is only 21.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> Rethinking it as it hand wash and not sure that Vicky will do that. Will ask her sometime before I go further just to check whether it is worth using it. The yarns too nice to risk her either not using it or ruining it. Will depend on how good her wool cycle is on her machine I suspect.


I do hope she might be prepared to do a little handwashing. This generation are funny like that though.


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

None, I'm still praying for the three of them for complete healing but also peace and confidence in God's love for them.

Ohio Joy


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Noni prayers for your Sil and friends.
Prayers for the young heart transplant patient who is so very ill.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> I do hope she might be prepared to do a little handwashing. This generation are funny like that though.


I must admit she learnt from her mother :-( :-( :-(


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Me too.... Ditto
> 
> DD messaged me today.. one of her schools friends has battled a heart condition and has recently had a heart transplant but has gotten sick and is now in an induced coma fighting for his life. I hope he pulls through. He is only 21.


How terrible- his poor family as well. Praying for them all (including DD).


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Me too.... Ditto
> 
> DD messaged me today.. one of her schools friends has battled a heart condition and has recently had a heart transplant but has gotten sick and is now in an induced coma fighting for his life. I hope he pulls through. He is only 21.


Very sad situation after he's already been through so much. Will keep him in my prayers.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> you want it as thick as possible. i would be inclined to throw skins, etc in the blender and add those to the mix. --- sam


I like thick ketchup so I would let it simmer longer until it reached the consistency I was happy with. A slower cooler works good for this, they do t need to be watched as closely.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> I must admit she learnt from her mother :-( :-( :-(


Oh! It didnt used to bother me doing baby hand washing. Mind you I dont know if I would be so fussy now though.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> How terrible- his poor family as well. Praying for them all (including DD).


Thanks everyone, I will keep you posted when I know.

I dont know him myself but DD and friends all went to school with him and they are all still friends. He sure has been through a lot at his young age.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> Rethinking it as it hand wash and not sure that Vicky will do that. Will ask her sometime before I go further just to check whether it is worth using it. The yarns too nice to risk her either not using it or ruining it. Will depend on how good her wool cycle is on her machine I suspect.


I remember you saying you need 'easy-care' options for Vicky. I am lucky that Bronwen hand washes her woolens. Discovered last night that she is in Hospital for an operation, said she had not told me because she had not wanted to worry me- not sure what is worse it is still a case of just not knowing- no reply to text or email.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> And our last one will retire with a pension of just over $307,000 per year for life I saw somewhere. So it wouldn't matter even if they had no money behind them with that pension.
> Just checked- this is almost 10 times what the govenment aged pension is.


Similar to our Government Pensions- only people in the country who can set their own retirement funds- only need to be there 9 years to qualify.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> A drastic way of keeping warm :-D


I am very glad I was in the room when it ignited!


----------



## Bubba Love (Apr 18, 2015)

Oh my goodness Julie, I will be praying for you and your daughter ! !


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> I remember you saying you need 'easy-care' options for Vicky. I am lucky that Bronwen hand washes her woolens. Discovered last night that she is in Hospital for an operation, said she had not told me because she had not wanted to worry me- not sure what is worse it is still a case of just not knowing- no reply to text or email.


I hope she is better soon. Not knowing is worse, that goes for being in hospital or anything as you always think the worst next time you can't get in touch. Try to get her to see that when she is well again.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Absolutely! Gorgeous. I love the shape of the sleeves on the cream one.
> 
> :thumbup:


DGD does too, apparently, so that is good!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Thank goodness!


 :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bubba Love said:


> Oh my goodness Julie, I will be praying for you and your daughter ! !


Thank you so much!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

martina said:


> I hope she is better soon. Not knowing is worse, that goes for being in hospital or anything as you always think the worst next time you can't get in touch. Try to get her to see that when she is well again.


Thanks Mary. I do hope to have a firm word with her about being kept in the loop.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

I notice in the Birthday List Oddball, who has been a tea party goer. Not sure if she will see this, but 
Happy Birthday Lin


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Happy Birthday Lin.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

mags7 said:


> Exactly. We are in the middle of campaigning for a Federal election in October. I said I was going to vote for the first one to say they are giving seniors a hefty raise. Fat chance of that happening.


Wouldn't that be a surprise :shock: :shock:


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

martina said:


> Happy Birthday Lin.


From me too.


----------



## Bubba Love (Apr 18, 2015)

I'm just getting caught up here ! Life gets in the way and when you come back , we find you all have been off and running &#128563;


----------



## Bubba Love (Apr 18, 2015)

Darlene so sorry you have this hard path to follow right now ? I will be praying for you , your family, and siblings . May you find peace and comfort in our loving God


----------



## Bubba Love (Apr 18, 2015)

I seen the surgeon Monday to hear my next steps only to be told to come back next Monday &#128563; . So I am still in limbo of what's to happen.
In the mean time next project finished is a basket


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> don't know that one Sam , this was a recipe for a Ketchup. Isn't thickness a matter of personal preference, though?!


I thought all Ketchup was thick. I don't think i would like it runny


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

10:30 am here and I have just caught up.

Prayers for all who are in need today.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

darowil said:


> And our last one will retire with a pension of just over $307,000 per year for life I saw somewhere. So it wouldn't matter even if they had no money behind them with that pension.
> Just checked- this is almost 10 times what the govenment aged pension is.


It makes me so mad thst they get such big pensions after only a few years & now our government has had the nerve to raise the age for the Canada Pension from 65 to 67. The people who have to wait until 65 to retire are mostly in physically demanding jobs & can't take the pace. That makes me so angry. If the money we paid in had been set aside as it should have been, all the money would be there but the government chose to squander it & now they are calling it a "benefit"- it's our money!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Bubba Love said:


> I seen the surgeon Monday to hear my next steps only to be told to come back next Monday 😳 . So I am still in limbo of what's to happen.
> In the mean time next project finished is a basket


Cute basket. 
Sorry they are leaving you in limbo, that's very hard on the nerves. I hope you get a surgery date soon, if not, I would be asking to see another doctor, not right to leave things like this.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Bubba Love said:


> I seen the surgeon Monday to hear my next steps only to be told to come back next Monday 😳 . So I am still in limbo of what's to happen.
> In the mean time next project finished is a basket


The basket is awesome.

I'm sorry that the appointment has been moved back; so hard to be waiting to do something. Gentle hugs.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Nonni, so sorry to hear of the serious illnesses of your friends & SIl, hopefully some sucessful treatments will become available.

Sugar, so sad for your daughters young friend, so young & also so much suffering already. 

Another dreary, rainy, cold day here. Leaves are getting very pretty.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Bubba love, cute basket.
Lin, happy birthday.
Julie, hugs. How hard not knowing. Will keep you and dear Bronwen in prayer.
CRAFT has set in, but, working on fingerless mitt that starts with live stitch cast on for thumb then after thumb you stop working in round for Palm. Kinda stuck, hope I can figure it out today. If not I'm hosting knitting tomorrow and maybe can get help their. Enjoyed learning her way of doing live cast on. Pattern writer is member of KP.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I remember you saying you need 'easy-care' options for Vicky. I am lucky that Bronwen hand washes her woolens. Discovered last night that she is in Hospital for an operation, said she had not told me because she had not wanted to worry me- not sure what is worse it is still a case of just not knowing- no reply to text or email.


Oh dear sending healing thoughts to Bronwen. Hugs to you and yours. I agree the not knowing is hard. A gentle yet firm word with her about not wanting to worry you is needed. I would worry more not hearing from my bunch.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Hello from a sunny Great Bend. Haven't been on much, have been out to Mum's working on getting a few things fixed up before winter. The deck/ steps/ ramp to the house were in bad need of repairs. What started out as a repair job turned into tear it down and rebuild. The job isn't quite finished, but with DD#1's help it will be finished before too much longer. 
We had to relocate two of her gardens to put ramps and larger decks. 

Healing thoughts and energy to those in need. Hugs for all.


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

Happy Birthday, Lin. 

Julie, all three sweaters are works of art!! Prayers for you and Bronwen.

BubbaLove, the basket is lovely. Hoping your wait for news is not too long and the outcome is positive.

Caren, you are a woman of many talents!

Gwen, hope you are feeling better every day.

I've been working on a shawl that I frogged at the beginning so much I thought for sure the yarn would shred. Finally, my DDs recommended I not only write out the rows (every one is different for the 16 row pattern,) but also mark the 16 st pattern repeats. That worked--mostly. There are some mistakes, but I figured in this lacy, multi-colored yarn, they probably wouldn't be too visible when I wore the shawl. I'm going to attempt a pic, but don't hold your breath.

I'm a failure! Tried to follow direction from site, but didn't see a "browser" button? Oh well.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

sonja - here is something useful to practice your crochet on. --- sam and anyone else that has a tote fetish.

http://www.fiberfluxblog.com/2015/09/free-crochet-patternstrawflower-hexagon.html?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+blogspot%2FOeRXj+%28Fiber+Flux...Adventures+in+Stitching%29


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

gwen - i was thinking the ballerina flats for the wedding - scroll down a couple. --- sam

http://thewhoot.com.au/newsletter/crochet-loafer-slippers?utm_source=The+WHOot+Daily+Mail&utm_campaign=32a45300ea-RSS_Feed_v4_custom&utm_medium=email&utm_term=0_bb6c322de2-32a45300ea-60616885


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Bubba Love said:


> I seen the surgeon Monday to hear my next steps only to be told to come back next Monday 😳 . So I am still in limbo of what's to happen.
> In the mean time next project finished is a basket


They should be putting you off for another week, Geez 
What a cute basket.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

nittergma said:


> Hi everyone, I don't know what I've been doing lately but feel like I've been busy (??) I've gotten started on catching up with my yearly obligations for the Master Gardeners before the December deadline. It has been fun today I attended a class on pollinators that was just fascinating! I even got to hold a male carpenter bee!
> I'm sorry to see so many illnesses here and yes gwen you do win the bubble wrap for the week!
> I'm afraid I have a few more to add. My SIL has been diagnosed with cancer, 2 friends also have. The 2 friends' outlook looks good but I thinkd my SIL's cancer is a little more wide spread. Your prayers would be most appreciated. I do believe in the power of prayer.


Sending prayers.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Me too.... Ditto
> 
> DD messaged me today.. one of her schools friends has battled a heart condition and has recently had a heart transplant but has gotten sick and is now in an induced coma fighting for his life. I hope he pulls through. He is only 21.


Sending up prayers for him


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I remember you saying you need 'easy-care' options for Vicky. I am lucky that Bronwen hand washes her woolens. Discovered last night that she is in Hospital for an operation, said she had not told me because she had not wanted to worry me- not sure what is worse it is still a case of just not knowing- no reply to text or email.


Sending up prayers for Bronwen for healing and for comfort for you.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Bubba Love said:


> I seen the surgeon Monday to hear my next steps only to be told to come back next Monday 😳 . So I am still in limbo of what's to happen.
> In the mean time next project finished is a basket


Will continue prayers for you. Pretty basket.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I thought all Ketchup was thick. I don't think i would like it runny


Don't like it much- so I am no expert.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Bubba love, cute basket.
> Lin, happy birthday.
> Julie, hugs. How hard not knowing. Will keep you and dear Bronwen in prayer.
> CRAFT has set in, but, working on fingerless mitt that starts with live stitch cast on for thumb then after thumb you stop working in round for Palm. Kinda stuck, hope I can figure it out today. If not I'm hosting knitting tomorrow and maybe can get help their. Enjoyed learning her way of doing live cast on. Pattern writer is member of KP.


Thanks, Joy!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Oh dear sending healing thoughts to Bronwen. Hugs to you and yours. I agree the not knowing is hard. A gentle yet firm word with her about not wanting to worry you is needed. I would worry more not hearing from my bunch.


And I really need to get on with the sewing I've been asked to do. Finding it hard to concentrate.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Hello from a sunny Great Bend. Haven't been on much, have been out to Mum's working on getting a few things fixed up before winter. The deck/ steps/ ramp to the house were in bad need of repairs. What started out as a repair job turned into tear it down and rebuild. The job isn't quite finished, but with DD#1's help it will be finished before too much longer.
> We had to relocate two of her gardens to put ramps and larger decks.
> 
> Healing thoughts and energy to those in need. Hugs for all.


That is what I need! but the house is a lot higher up than your Mom's place!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Thanks so much!



machriste said:


> Happy Birthday, Lin.
> 
> Julie, all three sweaters are works of art!! Prayers for you and Bronwen.
> 
> ...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Sending up prayers for Bronwen for healing and for comfort for you.


Thanks Tami!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Julie, sorry I forgot to comment earlier. Hope you soon hear from Bronwen & get the whole story. I agree it's much more f a worry not knowing what's happening. Take care.

Caren, looks like you have been very busy but I'm sure it will be much better for your mom with the ramp. She will sure miss you once you move. Are your other siblings closeby? Or will your kids be the ones to keep an eye on her?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

That's okay Bonnie! I am trying to change from knitting to sewing at the moment, and keep the Lace Party Gansey project going, and hope to hear from Bronwen before too much longer.



Bonnie7591 said:


> Julie, sorry I forgot to comment earlier. Hope you soon hear from Bronwen & get the whole story. I agree it's much more f a worry not knowing what's happening. Take care.
> 
> Caren, looks like you have been very busy but I'm sure it will be much better for your mom with the ramp. She will sure miss you once you move. Are your other siblings closeby? Or will your kids be the ones to keep an eye on her?


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Bubba Love such a cute basket.

Julie I wish Bronwyn had of told you. Now your worry is double. Sending you a hug and positive thoughts.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

So I hate pink but I cast on last night. This is what I made and I think it is so cute. I love pigs and have collected them for years. Got an idea in my head and created this.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Bubba Love such a cute basket.
> 
> Julie I wish Bronwyn had of told you. Now your worry is double. Sending you a hug and positive thoughts.


It is typical of her that she didn't. It is also a nuisance that I really feel I can't ask Peter, SIL. I don't even know which hospital. But thanks, Mel!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> So I hate pink but I cast on last night. This is what I made and I think it is so cute. I love pigs and have collected them for years. Got an idea in my head and created this.


That looks fun!


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Melody, that is so cute. You are a knitting genius. I bet my DGGD would love it. Your talent is impressive!!

Ohio Joy


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Noni, Sugar, and Julie....Prayers for the ones who are in so much need of it right now. Hoping that they will heal from their illnesses.

Bubba Love...Hopefully the putting you off for a week means that things are not dire. I do hope you get some answers soon though. I love your basket.

Caren...So good that that you are able to help Mom with her ramp and rebuild. I know you are crazy busy without that project.

Melody...The new hat is so cute. Well done.

Julie...The ganseys all look beautiful. The grandkids are adorable as well.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> That is what I need! but the house is a lot higher up than your Mom's place!


If I was closer I'd gladly build it for you. Her front ramp should have had a corner and a second ramp but she insisted it be one long ramp instead. The front is 5 steps high out back it is much closer to the ground.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i suppose so but you don't want it running off your hot dog either. --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> don't know that one Sam , this was a recipe for a Ketchup. Isn't thickness a matter of personal preference, though?!


----------



## Southern Gal (Apr 6, 2011)

well, my family has gotten through Keagans memorial service it was Tues @ 10: there was 266 people there, his frat. bro''s were there, his sorority friends also, the college sent a person who played the bag pipes before the service and after, the service was so positive and humorous, Pastor said no one would say what happened to the wheel chair, but it came home with duct tape and wooden spoons holding it together. my sister looked back at them and saw the smirks on their faces, so we had good moments, and a good friend did us a video with so many pictures and that smiling face, he most always had a smile on his face. his TKE brother, spoke about life with Keagan at college and how K embraced it. we had the foyer with pictures and awards and his graduation gown hanging there with the sashes, (i personally don't know what they mean, but he has a bunch. today, is better, i think its a day at a time. we have reserved our fellowship hall for thanksgiving day, thought it would be easier to be in a different environment this yr. and we will have Christmas over here this yr and we reserved the fellowship hall for Christmas morning also, when we cook the big breakfast. its all going to be different this yr, but we need different we think this yr at least. 
its strange you will be doing fine and then it hits you and it breaks my heart, but i know his pa paw was waiting for him and his nanna, i have to believe God took him home, because it was time for K to run and be free. pray for us still. love you all


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

sending tons of healing energy his way - way to young to have this kind of problem. --- sam



sugarsugar said:


> Me too.... Ditto
> 
> DD messaged me today.. one of her schools friends has battled a heart condition and has recently had a heart transplant but has gotten sick and is now in an induced coma fighting for his life. I hope he pulls through. He is only 21.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

sending bronwen tons of healing energy. --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> I remember you saying you need 'easy-care' options for Vicky. I am lucky that Bronwen hand washes her woolens. Discovered last night that she is in Hospital for an operation, said she had not told me because she had not wanted to worry me- not sure what is worse it is still a case of just not knowing- no reply to text or email.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Southern Gal, it is good that you got through it and sensible to do things differently this year, as it is different. You remain in my prayers.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

and i will join in on the chorus - happy birthday lin - did you blow out all the candles? --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> I notice in the Birthday List Oddball, who has been a tea party goer. Not sure if she will see this, but
> Happy Birthday Lin


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that is lovely bubba love - what a very cute owl. --- sam



Bubba Love said:


> I seen the surgeon Monday to hear my next steps only to be told to come back next Monday 😳 . So I am still in limbo of what's to happen.
> In the mean time next project finished is a basket


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

my goodness - i didn't know you were so handy with saw and hammer. --- sam



NanaCaren said:


> Hello from a sunny Great Bend. Haven't been on much, have been out to Mum's working on getting a few things fixed up before winter. The deck/ steps/ ramp to the house were in bad need of repairs. What started out as a repair job turned into tear it down and rebuild. The job isn't quite finished, but with DD#1's help it will be finished before too much longer.
> We had to relocate two of her gardens to put ramps and larger decks.
> 
> Healing thoughts and energy to those in need. Hugs for all.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

so many good designers on here - way to go melody. --- sam



gagesmom said:


> So I hate pink but I cast on last night. This is what I made and I think it is so cute. I love pigs and have collected them for years. Got an idea in my head and created this.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

sending you and family tons of soft soothing energy laced with lavender - the wonderful memories you have will help you and family through this. --- sam



Southern Gal said:


> well, my family has gotten through Keagans memorial service it was Tues @ 10: there was 266 people there, his frat. bro''s were there, his sorority friends also, the college sent a person who played the bag pipes before the service and after, the service was so positive and humorous, Pastor said no one would say what happened to the wheel chair, but it came home with duct tape and wooden spoons holding it together. my sister looked back at them and saw the smirks on their faces, so we had good moments, and a good friend did us a video with so many pictures and that smiling face, he most always had a smile on his face. his TKE brother, spoke about life with Keagan at college and how K embraced it. we had the foyer with pictures and awards and his graduation gown hanging there with the sashes, (i personally don't know what they mean, but he has a bunch. today, is better, i think its a day at a time. we have reserved our fellowship hall for thanksgiving day, thought it would be easier to be in a different environment this yr. and we will have Christmas over here this yr and we reserved the fellowship hall for Christmas morning also, when we cook the big breakfast. its all going to be different this yr, but we need different we think this yr at least.
> its strange you will be doing fine and then it hits you and it breaks my heart, but i know his pa paw was waiting for him and his nanna, i have to believe God took him home, because it was time for K to run and be free. pray for us still. love you all


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> my goodness - i didn't know you were so handy with saw and hammer. --- sam


We grew up learning many different things, Mum Wanted to make sure is girls knew hiw to fix nearly anything. When it comes to computers a totally different story for me, I peeps for that. 👍👍😁😱😳
I had help from others, no way I could get it done myself.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Julie, sorry I forgot to comment earlier. Hope you soon hear from Bronwen & get the whole story. I agree it's much more f a worry not knowing what's happening. Take care.
> 
> Caren, looks like you have been very busy but I'm sure it will be much better for your mom with the ramp. She will sure miss you once you move. Are your other siblings closeby? Or will your kids be the ones to keep an eye on her?


There is lots of family close by. Jamie is living there for now.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

pacer said:


> Noni, Sugar, and Julie....Prayers for the ones who are in so much need of it right now. Hoping that they will heal from their illnesses.
> 
> Bubba Love...Hopefully the putting you off for a week means that things are not dire. I do hope you get some answers soon though. I love your basket.
> 
> ...


Thank you so much!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> If I was closer I'd gladly build it for you. Her front ramp should have had a corner and a second ramp but she insisted it be one long ramp instead. The front is 5 steps high out back it is much closer to the ground.


You will end up about as far away as it is possible to be!!!!!!!!!!!! :thumbup: lol


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> i suppose so but you don't want it running off your hot dog either. --- sam


Ah but then I am not a fan of hot dogs either!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> sending bronwen tons of healing energy. --- sam


Thanks Sam!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

martina said:


> Southern Gal, it is good that you got through it and sensible to do things differently this year, as it is different. You remain in my prayers.


I agree


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Thank you everyone for your kind words and compliments on hat.

Southern Gal my heart is aching for you. It is hard but we somehow manage to get through the days as the come. Obviously he was well liked and respected. God did take him home as he couldn't bear to watch him suffer. Hugs to you and prayers to you, his family and friends.


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Beautiful Ganseys, Julie. Prayers for Southern Gal, Julie, and all who are sorrowing or worried. Julie, I know that it is easier to know when someone is in trouble and pray for them than it is not to know what the problem is. However, we don't get to choose how others react.
Our fire is now out, thanks to the heavy downpour we had yesterday and the followup lighter rain that was ours today. Sadly, there was so much rain in Hilldale Utah that the flooding washed away to cars with 3 adults and 12 people all killed. The bodies of all but one little boy have been found, and the search continues.
Crazy weather here with thunderstorms again this evening. Good thing that the beagle is not concerned with the noise, but doesn't like to get wet going out to do her "busy on the grass". 
Did love the pink pig hat..what a wonderfully creative ideaa.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> Beautiful Ganseys, Julie. Prayers for Southern Gal, Julie, and all who are sorrowing or worried. Julie, I know that it is easier to know when someone is in trouble and pray for them than it is not to know what the problem is. However, we don't get to choose how others react.
> Our fire is now out, thanks to the heavy downpour we had yesterday and the followup lighter rain that was ours today. Sadly, there was so much rain in Hilldale Utah that the flooding washed away to cars with 3 adults and 12 people all killed. The bodies of all but one little boy have been found, and the search continues.
> Crazy weather here with thunderstorms again this evening. Good thing that the beagle is not concerned with the noise, but doesn't like to get wet going out to do her "busy on the grass".
> Did love the pink pig hat..what a wonderfully creative ideaa.


Thanks, Joyce!


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Bubba Love said:


> I seen the surgeon Monday to hear my next steps only to be told to come back next Monday 😳 . So I am still in limbo of what's to happen.
> In the mean time next project finished is a basket


I'm so sorry that you have to wait another week.

Your basket is lovely, even without the handles.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> It makes me so mad thst they get such big pensions after only a few years & now our government has had the nerve to raise the age for the Canada Pension from 65 to 67. The people who have to wait until 65 to retire are mostly in physically demanding jobs & can't take the pace. That makes me so angry. If the money we paid in had been set aside as it should have been, all the money would be there but the government chose to squander it & now they are calling it a "benefit"- it's our money!


Did you hear about the mega bonuses they're getting in Ontario following the Pan Am games. Supposedly they came in millions under budget and are now going to allocate these millions to the higher ups involved in the games. There was some comment that they estimated a higher budget knowing full well that they would come in under. Don't know how true it is.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I remember you saying you need 'easy-care' options for Vicky. I am lucky that Bronwen hand washes her woolens. Discovered last night that she is in Hospital for an operation, said she had not told me because she had not wanted to worry me- not sure what is worse it is still a case of just not knowing- no reply to text or email.


I hope it is just a minor operation. Whatever it is,mothers always worry.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Hello from a sunny Great Bend. Haven't been on much, have been out to Mum's working on getting a few things fixed up before winter. The deck/ steps/ ramp to the house were in bad need of repairs. What started out as a repair job turned into tear it down and rebuild. The job isn't quite finished, but with DD#1's help it will be finished before too much longer.
> We had to relocate two of her gardens to put ramps and larger decks.
> 
> Healing thoughts and energy to those in need. Hugs for all.


This should be much safer for her. Good that you and DD are able to do this for her.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> So I hate pink but I cast on last night. This is what I made and I think it is so cute. I love pigs and have collected them for years. Got an idea in my head and created this.


That is really cute, Mel. Good job.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

budasha said:


> I hope it is just a minor operation. Whatever it is,mothers always worry.


No word yet.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Southern Gal said:


> well, my family has gotten through Keagans memorial service it was Tues @ 10: there was 266 people there, his frat. bro''s were there, his sorority friends also, the college sent a person who played the bag pipes before the service and after, the service was so positive and humorous, Pastor said no one would say what happened to the wheel chair, but it came home with duct tape and wooden spoons holding it together. my sister looked back at them and saw the smirks on their faces, so we had good moments, and a good friend did us a video with so many pictures and that smiling face, he most always had a smile on his face. his TKE brother, spoke about life with Keagan at college and how K embraced it. we had the foyer with pictures and awards and his graduation gown hanging there with the sashes, (i personally don't know what they mean, but he has a bunch. today, is better, i think its a day at a time. we have reserved our fellowship hall for thanksgiving day, thought it would be easier to be in a different environment this yr. and we will have Christmas over here this yr and we reserved the fellowship hall for Christmas morning also, when we cook the big breakfast. its all going to be different this yr, but we need different we think this yr at least.
> its strange you will be doing fine and then it hits you and it breaks my heart, but i know his pa paw was waiting for him and his nanna, i have to believe God took him home, because it was time for K to run and be free. pray for us still. love you all


If it is right for the family, then that is what is needed. We did Thanksgiving meal at a fraternity house on a college campus the year that DH's aunt was diagnosed terminally ill with a brain tumor and we had DS#1 baptised that day. We had lots of family and it worked out well to rent the frat house for the day. The college kids all went home so they were willing to rent it to us. The frat mom was a dear friend of the family and got permission for us to use it. It was awesome having all of those ovens and stoves to cook the meal and so much seating at the tables. We even had access to the big room with a tv and many couches for the guys to watch football. I took a nap as I was recovering from having my premiee and major surgery 4 weeks later. It will be good for as much of the family to get together as possible. It will be a tough time, but your nephew would want you to enjoy the holidays just like he did.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Another lovely image from June's sister Dianna,


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Another lovely image from June's sister Dianna,


Thanks for that. I still miss June's posts, she was always so kind and caring. I was only thinking of her last night, so this is especially nice to see.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Doc cut steroid from 3 capsules to 1 per day. Yeah.


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> So I hate pink but I cast on last night. This is what I made and I think it is so cute. I love pigs and have collected them for years. Got an idea in my head and created this.


So cute, Mel. There is something about piggies.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

I saw the flooding on the news, I thought of you & wondered if it was in your area. Terrible, we saw where other people were rescued from cars that were also swept away, a blessing there weren't more casualties.



flyty1n said:


> Beautiful Ganseys, Julie. Prayers for Southern Gal, Julie, and all who are sorrowing or worried. Julie, I know that it is easier to know when someone is in trouble and pray for them than it is not to know what the problem is. However, we don't get to choose how others react.
> Our fire is now out, thanks to the heavy downpour we had yesterday and the followup lighter rain that was ours today. Sadly, there was so much rain in Hilldale Utah that the flooding washed away to cars with 3 adults and 12 people all killed. The bodies of all but one little boy have been found, and the search continues.
> Crazy weather here with thunderstorms again this evening. Good thing that the beagle is not concerned with the noise, but doesn't like to get wet going out to do her "busy on the grass".
> Did love the pink pig hat..what a wonderfully creative ideaa.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

budasha said:


> Did you hear about the mega bonuses they're getting in Ontario following the Pan Am games. Supposedly they came in millions under budget and are now going to allocate these millions to the higher ups involved in the games. There was some comment that they estimated a higher budget knowing full well that they would come in under. Don't know how true it is.


I hadn't heard that but that's ridiculous if true.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Southern Gal, I'm glad your memorial service was such a positive thing, still very sad but wonderful to hear how Keegan affected others lives. I agree, a change of venue for your family celebration may make it better for all.

Julie, lovely photo, Diana posts such beautiful mages on her blog.

Melody, cute hat.

Desert Joy I hope the decreased steroids gets your sugars back to normal but hope you still feel OK

My friend gave me a big bag of apples this morning so I spent the afternoon peeling all them & I made 2 huge pans of apple Danish (I think it's the same thing Tami calls Apple Slab pie) that I will freeze & froze a gallon bag of sliced apples to make more later.
We had what I think will be our last feed of corn on the cob for the season as it's getting too ripe. The horse will appreciate what is left.
I hope the weather soon turns around, the highest in the forcast for the next week is 18C/66F but after tomorrow it's just supposed to be cloudy. Hopefully it will dry up quickly


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

martina said:


> Thanks for that. I still miss June's posts, she was always so kind and caring. I was only thinking of her last night, so this is especially nice to see.


 :thumbup: She was a wonderful lady!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Southern Gal, I'm glad your memorial service was such a positive thing, still very sad but wonderful to hear how Keegan affected others lives. I agree, a change of venue for your family celebration may make it better for all.
> 
> Julie, lovely photo, Diana posts such beautiful mages on her blog.
> 
> ...


She is an excellent photographer.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Bonnie, thank you. It seems to be a dance trying to mitigate Colitis S&S. I have colitis, lynchpin sclerosis, FM, Barrett's esophagus, arthritis all linked to autoimmune I think so steroids help all. But as you know cause their own problems. Listen, I'm happy I can still walk Maya and have my DH who will be 84 on the 29th.
There was an earthquake higher than an 8.0 in Chile. Thanks to Facebook learned my dear SIL's family all okay. Haven't heard news yet but just turned on t.v.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

and i suppose you don't like baseball either. lol --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> Ah but then I am not a fan of hot dogs either!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

probably truer than you would like. --- sam



budasha said:


> Did you hear about the mega bonuses they're getting in Ontario following the Pan Am games. Supposedly they came in millions under budget and are now going to allocate these millions to the higher ups involved in the games. There was some comment that they estimated a higher budget knowing full well that they would come in under. Don't know how true it is.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Bonnie, thank you. It seems to be a dance trying to mitigate Colitis S&S. I have colitis, lynchpin sclerosis, FM, Barrett's esophagus, arthritis all linked to autoimmune I think so steroids help all. But as you know cause their own problems. Listen, I'm happy I can still walk Maya and have my DH who will be 84 on the 29th.
> There was an earthquake higher than an 8.0 in Chile. Thanks to Facebook learned my dear SIL's family all okay. Haven't heard news yet but just turned on t.v.


 :thumbup: glad you are well enough to get out & walk the dog. 
Hope your DH is well enough to celebrate his birthday.
I haven't heard about the earthquake yet, only seems to be politics on the TV tonight :roll: I get so sick of it. I must say it seems crazy to me that election BS seems to go on continuously. Still over a year to your next election & all that's on tonight are these crazy debates. We are also getting political overload in Canada lately as the election is in October.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> and i suppose you don't like baseball either. lol --- sam


You don't really see baseball played here! At least not American style.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> :thumbup: glad you are well enough to get out & walk the dog.
> Hope your DH is well enough to celebrate his birthday.
> I haven't heard about the earthquake yet, only seems to be politics on the TV tonight :roll: I get so sick of it. I must say it seems crazy to me that election BS seems to go on continuously. Still over a year to your next election & all that's on tonight are these crazy debates. We are also getting political overload in Canada lately as the election is in October.


The Earthquake was major news here, because we are on Tsunami alert. Fortunately most of what I hear of politics I can delete- it's coming through on the computer.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

I just spoke with the SIL, (by golly he is taciturn with me) Bronwen is home after her operation, and fast asleep- which as I said is very healing. She won't be back at work for about a week, and I said I would ring about mid-day tomorrow.

I have cast off the red Guernsey. A close up of the second sleeve- only the darning in to be done and then it will be off to Britain.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Glad that Bronwen is doing okay. Did your SIL mention the procedure she had done? Still have her in my prayers.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Glad that Bronwen is doing okay. Did your SIL mention the procedure she had done? Still have her in my prayers.


Thanks Rookie- no he would not talk with me- said he would rather Bronwen spoke to me- so I said I would ring about lunch time- fortunately she does have some sick leave time (I think)- I will be ringing tomorrow.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bubba Love said:


> I seen the surgeon Monday to hear my next steps only to be told to come back next Monday 😳 . So I am still in limbo of what's to happen.
> In the mean time next project finished is a basket


That's so frustrating Jackie I will be thinking about you and hoping you finally get the next steps sorted

Your basket is beautiful , this owl basket pattern is one of the reasons I want to learn crochet , I really really want to make it I have had the pattern on my to do list ever since I started to learn to knit , 
Sonja


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> It makes me so mad thst they get such big pensions after only a few years & now our government has had the nerve to raise the age for the Canada Pension from 65 to 67. The people who have to wait until 65 to retire are mostly in physically demanding jobs & can't take the pace. That makes me so angry. If the money we paid in had been set aside as it should have been, all the money would be there but the government chose to squander it & now they are calling it a "benefit"- it's our money!


It makes me mad to Bonnie and they have raised the age here to , used to be 60 for a women it has been raised to 65 and is then going to be raised to 67 and all the promises they made to get elected are being broken already 
surprise surprise


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> It makes me mad to Bonnie and they have raised the age here to , used to be 60 for a women it has been raised to 65 and is then going to be raised to 67 and all the promises they made to get elected are being broken already
> surprise surprise


There is an awful lot of cynicism in politics.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> There is an awful lot of cynicism in politics.


Hello Julie how s things did you get in touch with you daughter 
I'm doing catch up as I was at hospital yesterday as son was taken in the night before but he's back home again now

Just saw your Guernsey I bet you are glad that the knitting part is finished 
Sonja


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> It makes me so mad thst they get such big pensions after only a few years & now our government has had the nerve to raise the age for the Canada Pension from 65 to 67. The people who have to wait until 65 to retire are mostly in physically demanding jobs & can't take the pace. That makes me so angry. If the money we paid in had been set aside as it should have been, all the money would be there but the government chose to squander it & now they are calling it a "benefit"- it's our money!


Ours is rising to 67 as well- in theory this sounds good- after all with a rising older population and increasing life spans we will soon have has many on pensions as working. Which creates a problem as to where the money is to come from.
We have compulsory superannuation- the employer has to pay a minumum amount into a superannuation fund and it must stay there until a certain age.
But of course as you say many of us are in physically demanding jobs and just won't be able to keep working, those in mentally demanding jpbs may well find they are thinking as well. AN dof course if you lose your job the chances once you aover 50 let alone 60 of getting a job are very low. And the demands of Job Search are very demanding and demeaning-as well minimal.
So while in pricniple I agree with increasing pension age to 67 there needs to be a safety net for those who either lose there jobs or can't keep up with what they had been doing without them being forced to manage on very little intil they reach 67 when they can get a pension.
Part of the reason I am no longer working is we had a very tough family spell and then I got a few small health issues meaning I couldn't work for a while but which had no long term effect. This tied in with my innate laziness meant that I reached the point that I flet I couldn't manage physically in a hospital again- and wasn't sure that I could mentally manage. If I had been working all along the mental aspect would not have been an issue but the physical may have been.

I have no issues with great wages for the politicians while they are in parliament- after all look at twhat people in high management roles in private industry are earning. ANd runnign a country is much bigger than running a multi-national company (thought I'm sure the CEO of the companies would disagree with me). However they should be facing the same conditions afterwards as us- so they have a set percentage of their income put into a superannuation fund which can't be accessed until the same age as the rest of us. And in the meantime they find another job just as we are expected to if we lose our job.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

NanaCaren said:


> Hello from a sunny Great Bend. Haven't been on much, have been out to Mum's working on getting a few things fixed up before winter. The deck/ steps/ ramp to the house were in bad need of repairs. What started out as a repair job turned into tear it down and rebuild. The job isn't quite finished, but with DD#1's help it will be finished before too much longer.
> We had to relocate two of her gardens to put ramps and larger decks.
> 
> Healing thoughts and energy to those in need. Hugs for all.


Wow that's a lot of work Caren you've been very busy , all this hard work must be catching . Bonnie , Mary , Joy ,and you . I hope it stays that side of the pond . I have just got the hedge cutter out as all the hedges that don't even belong to me need cutting a job I hate as I end up covered in greenfly, bits of leaves everywhere and my arms scratched so much you would think I have been in a fight with a cat 
Sonja


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bubba Love said:


> I seen the surgeon Monday to hear my next steps only to be told to come back next Monday 😳 . So I am still in limbo of what's to happen.
> In the mean time next project finished is a basket


How frustating to still be waiting.
The basket looks good.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Hello from a sunny Great Bend. Haven't been on much, have been out to Mum's working on getting a few things fixed up before winter. The deck/ steps/ ramp to the house were in bad need of repairs. What started out as a repair job turned into tear it down and rebuild. The job isn't quite finished, but with DD#1's help it will be finished before too much longer.
> We had to relocate two of her gardens to put ramps and larger decks.
> 
> Healing thoughts and energy to those in need. Hugs for all.


Looking much better for her to manage in. What will be happening with supprt fo r her once you depart the country?


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> So I hate pink but I cast on last night. This is what I made and I think it is so cute. I love pigs and have collected them for years. Got an idea in my head and created this.


Great looking pig even if you don't like the colour!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

gagesmom said:


> So I hate pink but I cast on last night. This is what I made and I think it is so cute. I love pigs and have collected them for years. Got an idea in my head and created this.


Great hat Mel , really like how you made the eyes


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Hello Julie how s things did you get in touch with you daughter
> I'm doing catch up as I was at hospital yesterday as son was taken in the night before but he's back home again now
> 
> Just saw your Guernsey I bet you are glad that the knitting part is finished
> Sonja


Hi, Sonja! this is your oldest?
I am getting tired at gone 9 pm., 
Started darning in the ends.
SIL would not explain. I will ring lunchtime tomorrow.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> Hi, Sonja! this is your oldest?
> I am getting tired at gone 9 pm.,
> Started darning in the ends.
> SIL would not explain. I will ring lunchtime tomorrow.


Yes the oldest he started severe vomiting and diarrhoea along with high temperature. All Tuesday night and yesterday morning . Finally managed to get it under control so he is now back home 
I thought by lunchtime you meant to day for you , I will cross my fingers and hope you have a lovely conversation with your daughter
Sonja


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Yes the oldest he started severe vomiting and diarrhoea along with high temperature. All Tuesday night and yesterday morning . Finally managed to get it under control so he is now back home
> I thought by lunchtime you meant to day for you , I will cross my fingers and hope you have a lovely conversation with your daughter
> Sonja


It is so fraught with difficulty for him, good you don't have to work, really. No this is day's end for us- we are usually about 11 to 13 hours ahead of you! I do hope I strike the right moment for her!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> I remember you saying you need 'easy-care' options for Vicky. I am lucky that Bronwen hand washes her woolens. Discovered last night that she is in Hospital for an operation, said she had not told me because she had not wanted to worry me- not sure what is worse it is still a case of just not knowing- no reply to text or email.


I hope Bronwen is ok., and has made contact with you to let you know.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> I hope Bronwen is ok., and has made contact with you to let you know.


Nope not yet! SIL is worse than useless.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Bubba Love said:


> I seen the surgeon Monday to hear my next steps only to be told to come back next Monday 😳 . So I am still in limbo of what's to happen.
> In the mean time next project finished is a basket


Sorry to hear that they have left you in limbo for another week.

Great job on the basket.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Nope not yet! SIL is worse than useless.


 :thumbdown: Not fair for you to be worrying. Sorry to hear that.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> :thumbdown: Not fair for you to be worrying. Sorry to hear that.


The two of them look at things differently from me- Peter only opens up when he is drunk.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

NanaCaren said:


> We grew up learning many different things, Mum Wanted to make sure is girls knew hiw to fix nearly anything. When it comes to computers a totally different story for me, I peeps for that. 👍👍😁😱😳
> I had help from others, no way I could get it done myself.


And you have done very well. The ramp looks good. :thumbup:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

flyty1n said:


> Beautiful Ganseys, Julie. Prayers for Southern Gal, Julie, and all who are sorrowing or worried. Julie, I know that it is easier to know when someone is in trouble and pray for them than it is not to know what the problem is. However, we don't get to choose how others react.
> Our fire is now out, thanks to the heavy downpour we had yesterday and the followup lighter rain that was ours today. Sadly, there was so much rain in Hilldale Utah that the flooding washed away to cars with 3 adults and 12 people all killed. The bodies of all but one little boy have been found, and the search continues.
> Crazy weather here with thunderstorms again this evening. Good thing that the beagle is not concerned with the noise, but doesn't like to get wet going out to do her "busy on the grass".
> Did love the pink pig hat..what a wonderfully creative ideaa.


I saw that flooding on our news. So sad.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> The two of them look at things differently from me- Peter only opens up when he is drunk.


Oh dear.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Another lovely image from June's sister Dianna,


Thanks again Julie. I miss June every day still.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> I just spoke with the SIL, (by golly he is taciturn with me) Bronwen is home after her operation, and fast asleep- which as I said is very healing. She won't be back at work for about a week, and I said I would ring about mid-day tomorrow.
> 
> I have cast off the red Guernsey. A close up of the second sleeve- only the darning in to be done and then it will be off to Britain.


Mmm, well at least he made contact I suppose. I am glad that she is home again and ok. Now you can ease your mind a bit.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Yes the oldest he started severe vomiting and diarrhoea along with high temperature. All Tuesday night and yesterday morning . Finally managed to get it under control so he is now back home
> I thought by lunchtime you meant to day for you , I will cross my fingers and hope you have a lovely conversation with your daughter
> Sonja


Sorry to hear that your son has had to be in hospital unwell again.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Southern Gal said:


> well, my family has gotten through Keagans memorial service it was Tues @ 10: there was 266 people there, his frat. bro''s were there, his sorority friends also, the college sent a person who played the bag pipes before the service and after, the service was so positive and humorous, Pastor said no one would say what happened to the wheel chair, but it came home with duct tape and wooden spoons holding it together. my sister looked back at them and saw the smirks on their faces, so we had good moments, and a good friend did us a video with so many pictures and that smiling face, he most always had a smile on his face. his TKE brother, spoke about life with Keagan at college and how K embraced it. we had the foyer with pictures and awards and his graduation gown hanging there with the sashes, (i personally don't know what they mean, but he has a bunch. today, is better, i think its a day at a time. we have reserved our fellowship hall for thanksgiving day, thought it would be easier to be in a different environment this yr. and we will have Christmas over here this yr and we reserved the fellowship hall for Christmas morning also, when we cook the big breakfast. its all going to be different this yr, but we need different we think this yr at least.
> its strange you will be doing fine and then it hits you and it breaks my heart, but i know his pa paw was waiting for him and his nanna, i have to believe God took him home, because it was time for K to run and be free. pray for us still. love you all


Sounds like a wonderful memrial service for meagan.
As you know only too well by now grief is a strange thing. 
Sounds a good idea to do something different for Thanksgiving while still staying together as a family. These times are always hard especially the first one without a loved one.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

budasha said:


> Did you hear about the mega bonuses they're getting in Ontario following the Pan Am games. Supposedly they came in millions under budget and are now going to allocate these millions to the higher ups involved in the games. There was some comment that they estimated a higher budget knowing full well that they would come in under. Don't know how true it is.


Clearly only the higher ups had anything to do with getting the games done.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Doc cut steroid from 3 capsules to 1 per day. Yeah.


That should help the sugar levels- now just to stay under control without so much.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Another lovely image from June's sister Dianna,


Nice to see these. They are always so lovley and they give ua a link to June still.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Thanks again Julie. I miss June every day still.


I imagine we all do!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Mmm, well at least he made contact I suppose. I am glad that she is home again and ok. Now you can ease your mind a bit.


I had to ring HIM.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

The finished Gansey , and the yarn I have left over.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> The finished Gansey , and the yarn I have left over.


Its looking great- how excited you must be to have it finsihed and ready to go. Plenty of yarn left- I assume she doesn't want it back?


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Julie the Guernsey looks fantabulous &#128077; I am certain it will be worn with pride.

Seeing the black swan makes me miss June too. &#10084;


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

That is beautiful, Julie. I hope you hear from Bronwen soon.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> Its looking great- how excited you must be to have it finsihed and ready to go. Plenty of yarn left- I assume she doesn't want it back?


Thank you Margaret! It is odd, not needing to pick it up while I am on KP. No Jean has said specifically to keep the yarn.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Julie the Guernsey looks fantabulous 👍 I am certain it will be worn with pride.
> 
> Seeing the black swan makes me miss June too. ❤


Thanks so much, Mel!!!!! I am now all anxious to get feedback from Jean as to how badly it fits- it is hard doing it by remote control- I am worried she may 'swim' in it!

I wish Barb her daughter could get back online.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

martina said:


> That is beautiful, Julie. I hope you hear from Bronwen soon.


I think I would collapse with shock were she to ring me! Despite having the 0800 number for them to use!
And thanks, Mary!
Is the carpet down!?


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

That is adorable. I've seen that pattern and because of it I really must lear to crochet. Purchased a "How to " class for online. I really want to make that basket for my niece.


Bubba Love said:


> I seen the surgeon Monday to hear my next steps only to be told to come back next Monday 😳 . So I am still in limbo of what's to happen.
> In the mean time next project finished is a basket


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Very cute Sam.....now to learn to crochet!


thewren said:


> gwen - i was thinking the ballerina flats for the wedding - scroll down a couple. --- sam
> 
> http://thewhoot.com.au/newsletter/crochet-loafer-slippers?utm_source=The+WHOot+Daily+Mail&utm_campaign=32a45300ea-RSS_Feed_v4_custom&utm_medium=email&utm_term=0_bb6c322de2-32a45300ea-60616885


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Ditto


tami_ohio said:


> Sending up prayers for Bronwen for healing and for comfort for you.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

How adorable Melody! Now you're becoming a designer too!


gagesmom said:


> So I hate pink but I cast on last night. This is what I made and I think it is so cute. I love pigs and have collected them for years. Got an idea in my head and created this.


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Julie, what a beautiful Gansey you have finished. It is wonderful in both design and color. Thanks for the pictures.
I'm off this afternoon to take the Harvest Right food freezer-drier back to SLC as it is refusing to defrost and dry properly. Wish me luck in negotiating them to repair it (it is supposedly under warranty but they have been less than helpful so far).


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> Julie, what a beautiful Gansey you have finished. It is wonderful in both design and color. Thanks for the pictures.
> I'm off this afternoon to take the Harvest Right food freezer-drier back to SLC as it is refusing to defrost and dry properly. Wish me luck in negotiating them to repair it (it is supposedly under warranty but they have been less than helpful so far).


Thank you so much Joyce!
I am sorry the SLC company is proving difficult, what a bummer!


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> I think I would collapse with shock were she to ring me! Despite having the 0800 number for them to use!
> And thanks, Mary!
> Is the carpet down!?


No carpet yet, soon hopefully. We found some we liked but it is rather expensive so we are looking for something similar but cheaper.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

martina said:


> No carpet yet, soon hopefully. We found some we liked but it is rather expensive so we are looking for something similar but cheaper.


Here's hoping your hunt is successful!


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Julie, glad Bronwen is home and sleeping. Hope you can have a good talk today.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Julie, glad Bronwen is home and sleeping. Hope you can have a good talk today.


I did tell Peter I was glad she was sleeping, because it is so healing. I remembered a bit too late that I have done nothing for his Birthday this year- but also he does not put his name to my cards from the family- such a stupid squabble.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

I'm fearful that the allergy to which my eyes are reacting is to yarn!!! I'm hoping that it's just the woolspun that I picked up at JoAnn's to make my halloween vignette for the corner of the famity room. I've put it away in a plastic bag for now and only have my crochet thread that I'm working with now so hopefully, we'll see if that's the culprit. I'm praying that it's not an allergy to any of my other beautiful yarns that have wool as a component.

My eyes are still very dry, watery and stinging. Of course the areas around the eyes are all dry out and scraggly still. The prednisone helped bring he swelling down and make the itchig bearable, but the eyes are definitely still irritated. I'm keeping up with the antihistimine both orally and eye drops...it's been a real pain in the butt!! 

I have a much greater appreciation for my daughter's students who have or are in the midst of losing their sight; my temperment has not been the best. It's so frustrating that I can't even read. My sister left some books on tapes so that's what I'm going to do this afternoon.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> I'm fearful that the allergy to which my eyes are reacting is to yarn!!! I'm hoping that it's just the woolspun that I picked up at JoAnn's to make my halloween vignette for the corner of the famity room. I've put it away in a plastic bag for now and only have my crochet thread that I'm working with now so hopefully, we'll see if that's the culprit. I'm praying that it's not an allergy to any of my other beautiful yarns that have wool as a component.
> 
> My eyes are still very dry, watery and stinging. Of course the areas around the eyes are all dry out and scraggly still. The prednisone helped bring he swelling down and make the itchig bearable, but the eyes are definitely still irritated. I'm keeping up with the antihistimine both orally and eye drops...it's been a real pain in the butt!!
> 
> I have a much greater appreciation for my daughter's students who have or are in the midst of losing their sight; my temperment has not been the best. It's so frustrating that I can't even read. My sister left some books on tapes so that's what I'm going to do this afternoon.


I hope this clears up quickly. It could be just that one type of yarn or even just the dye in it. You are wise to put it away till you are better.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I'm fearful that the allergy to which my eyes are reacting is to yarn!!! I'm hoping that it's just the woolspun that I picked up at JoAnn's to make my halloween vignette for the corner of the famity room. I've put it away in a plastic bag for now and only have my crochet thread that I'm working with now so hopefully, we'll see if that's the culprit. I'm praying that it's not an allergy to any of my other beautiful yarns that have wool as a component.
> 
> My eyes are still very dry, watery and stinging. Of course the areas around the eyes are all dry out and scraggly still. The prednisone helped bring he swelling down and make the itchig bearable, but the eyes are definitely still irritated. I'm keeping up with the antihistimine both orally and eye drops...it's been a real pain in the butt!!
> 
> I have a much greater appreciation for my daughter's students who have or are in the midst of losing their sight; my temperment has not been the best. It's so frustrating that I can't even read. My sister left some books on tapes so that's what I'm going to do this afternoon.


At least Rookie, if it is the wool, it can be eliminated as a fibre. But a bit galling for a knitter of your ability not to be able to use it- I do know of several who cannot. Commiserations.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Sonja, so sorry to hear your DS has been so sick again. Hope things settle soon.

Julie, hope you get to speak to Bronwen soon & put your mind at ease. 
The Gansey is beautiful, I'm sure your ? Cousin will love it.

Rookie, I hope the allergy clears quickly & is only to that particular yarn.

Martina, good luck finding a carpet you like.

GD is here today, she's busy watching a Disney movie just now. I'll have to find indoor things for her to do as it's another dreary day.
DIL brought a pair of jeans for me to hem, I guess I should get off here & do that while GD is occupied.
I think it's going to be another expensive month, in July my washer died & now my dishwasher is in its last leg, I can't really complain too much as I think it's 22 yrs old but I get so frustrated shopping for appliances now as none seem to stand up as they should.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Sonja, so sorry to hear your DS has been so sick again. Hope things settle soon.
> 
> Julie, hope you get to speak to Bronwen soon & put your mind at ease.
> The Gansey is beautiful, I'm sure your ? Cousin will love it.
> ...


That is so frustrating, and now everything has such complex electronicky components- for which they charge the earth. My about 5 year old drier (which I really need till I get my ramp) just cost me $150 NZ, for the start-up capacitor!
I am thinking it has to be a 'woman's' problem with Peter being so cagey, and would explain why she kept mum. 
Yes Jean is my first cousin, her Mum and my Dad are brother and sister.
The photo shows 'Dully' in the glasses, Jean, Ian, Jessie, and Sandy my Dad, with the frilled shirt. All now sadly deceased.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Sonja, hope your son is better.

Julie, I hope you get answers from Bronwen--and I had also guessed it might be a 'woman thing' from the way you described your conversation with SIL. Glad that you know at least that the procedure went well.

Rookie, here's hoping you've gotten to the root of the allergy. It's frustrating when one isn't sure.

Mel, love the hat.

Desert Joy, hope the change in meds helps.

I got three projects blocked yesterday so will get pictures when they're dry.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Sonja, hope your son is better.
> 
> Julie, I hope you get answers from Bronwen--and I had also guessed it might be a 'woman thing' from the way you described your conversation with SIL. Glad that you know at least that the procedure went well.
> 
> ...


It would explain his lack of communication- this is the SIL who unfriended me from facebook for harrassing him with two phone calls early last year, when I had been hoping to set up the possibility of talking more regularly with my grandson. I was pissed off that Bronwen swallowed Peter's version. There is that, but they are all discharged so fast from hospital these days.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> It would explain his lack of communication- this is the SIL who unfriended me from facebook for harrassing him with two phone calls early last year, when I had been hoping to set up the possibility of talking more regularly with my grandson. I was pissed off that Bronwen swallowed Peter's version. There is that, but they are all discharged so fast from hospital these days.


Sometimes communication is harder than it should be.  I know that too well.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

darowil - for the best dressed newborn. --- sam

http://www.allfreeknitting.com/Baby-Booties/Banana-Split-Newborn-Mary-Janes


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Sometimes communication is harder than it should be.  I know that too well.


That is for real!


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Another lovely image from June's sister Dianna,


Beautiful - she is such a great photographer.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Bonnie, thank you. It seems to be a dance trying to mitigate Colitis S&S. I have colitis, lynchpin sclerosis, FM, Barrett's esophagus, arthritis all linked to autoimmune I think so steroids help all. But as you know cause their own problems. Listen, I'm happy I can still walk Maya and have my DH who will be 84 on the 29th.
> There was an earthquake higher than an 8.0 in Chile. Thanks to Facebook learned my dear SIL's family all okay. Haven't heard news yet but just turned on t.v.


I heard it on the news. It was terrible and was felt all the way to New Zealand. Tsunami warnings were up for Hawaii, 
California and New Zealand but I think they were dropped for all. What is happening to our world!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

you have to check this out - what a way to dye yarn. --- sam

http://thewhoot.com.au/whoot-news/crafty-corner/how-to-dye-yarn?utm_source=The%20WHOot%20Daily%20Mail&utm_campaign=32a45300ea-RSS_Feed_v4_custom&utm_medium=email&utm_term=0_bb6c322de2-32a45300ea-60616885


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I just spoke with the SIL, (by golly he is taciturn with me) Bronwen is home after her operation, and fast asleep- which as I said is very healing. She won't be back at work for about a week, and I said I would ring about mid-day tomorrow.
> 
> I have cast off the red Guernsey. A close up of the second sleeve- only the darning in to be done and then it will be off to Britain.


Guernsey is so lovely. Glad that Bronwen is home and on the mend.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thank you so much Joyce!
> I am sorry the SLC company is proving difficult, what a bummer!


Hope you had good luck Joyce and managed to get a new one


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

RookieRetiree said:


> I'm fearful that the allergy to which my eyes are reacting is to yarn!!! I'm hoping that it's just the woolspun that I picked up at JoAnn's to make my halloween vignette for the corner of the famity room. I've put it away in a plastic bag for now and only have my crochet thread that I'm working with now so hopefully, we'll see if that's the culprit. I'm praying that it's not an allergy to any of my other beautiful yarns that have wool as a component.
> 
> My eyes are still very dry, watery and stinging. Of course the areas around the eyes are all dry out and scraggly still. The prednisone helped bring he swelling down and make the itchig bearable, but the eyes are definitely still irritated. I'm keeping up with the antihistimine both orally and eye drops...it's been a real pain in the butt!!
> 
> I have a much greater appreciation for my daughter's students who have or are in the midst of losing their sight; my temperment has not been the best. It's so frustrating that I can't even read. My sister left some books on tapes so that's what I'm going to do this afternoon.


 Sorry to hear you are still having trouble with your eyes Rookie , I get itchy puffy dry eyes due to allergies but not as severe as you have 
,hope they get better soon 
Sonja


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Sonja, so sorry to hear your DS has been so sick again. Hope things settle soon.
> 
> Julie, hope you get to speak to Bronwen soon & put your mind at ease.
> The Gansey is beautiful, I'm sure your ? Cousin will love it.
> ...


 Thanks Bonnie . Son is still having problems but not as severe 
I feel exactly the same way about appliances they don't seem to last very long at all now 
Sonja


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> That is so frustrating, and now everything has such complex electronicky components- for which they charge the earth. My about 5 year old drier (which I really need till I get my ramp) just cost me $150 NZ, for the start-up capacitor!
> I am thinking it has to be a 'woman's' problem with Peter being so cagey, and would explain why she kept mum.
> Yes Jean is my first cousin, her Mum and my Dad are brother and sister.
> The photo shows 'Dully' in the glasses, Jean, Ian, Jessie, and Sandy my Dad, with the frilled shirt. All now sadly deceased.


Nice picture Julie 
You seem to know a lot about your family including earlier generations . I know barely anything about mine . Never had grandparents don't even know their names 
Sonja


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Sorlenna said:


> Sonja, hope your son is better.
> 
> Julie, I hope you get answers from Bronwen--and I had also guessed it might be a 'woman thing' from the way you described your conversation with SIL. Glad that you know at least that the procedure went well.
> 
> ...


 Thank you Sorlenna

Look forward to seeing your pictures of finished projects


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

I am not caught up. Back home for another load of things for the engine show and a trip to the chiropractor. I tripped going in the house Tuesday and thought I had just pulled a muscle. My back told me differently last night. Very little sleep last night. 6pm appointment tonight. I just had a PM from TNS thanking me for the thank you card I sent for the KAP items she sent for us. I sent one of Matthew's with a cat. She loved it! Matthew, she says the cat looks like it is just waiting to be stroked. She sends hugs for everyone.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> That is so frustrating, and now everything has such complex electronicky components- for which they charge the earth. My about 5 year old drier (which I really need till I get my ramp) just cost me $150 NZ, for the start-up capacitor!
> I am thinking it has to be a 'woman's' problem with Peter being so cagey, and would explain why she kept mum.
> Yes Jean is my first cousin, her Mum and my Dad are brother and sister.
> The photo shows 'Dully' in the glasses, Jean, Ian, Jessie, and Sandy my Dad, with the frilled shirt. All now sadly deceased.


I love those old pictures. Does your GS look somewhat like your Dad?

Seems most men don't want to talk about " women" problems :roll:


----------



## StellaK (Jan 25, 2012)

It is important to take care with make-up. I have developed a sensitivity in my eyes and cannot wear any eye make-up not even the hypo-allergenic. Sometimes skin make-up will drift into my eyes and cause itching and burning. I even have to be careful with lotions and creams I put around my eyes.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Julie, I got a KnitPicks catalogue in the mail yesterday & saw this sweater pattern, immediately thought of you. It's a beautiful Gansey, if I thought my sons would wear it I might try to make it.

http://www.knitpicks.com/cfPatterns/Pattern_Display.cfm?ID=51893220&KBDefaultSKU=51893D&media=BE150917&elink=1--TraditionalGansey&utm_source=media&utm_medium=bem&utm_campaign=BE150917&utm_content=1--TraditionalGansey


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

That is horrible Jeanette! A knitter's nightmare! I wonder if it just that particular brand that is bothering your eyes? Hope you will recover quickly.


RookieRetiree said:


> I'm fearful that the allergy to which my eyes are reacting is to yarn!!! I'm hoping that it's just the woolspun that I picked up at JoAnn's to make my halloween vignette for the corner of the famity room. I've put it away in a plastic bag for now and only have my crochet thread that I'm working with now so hopefully, we'll see if that's the culprit. I'm praying that it's not an allergy to any of my other beautiful yarns that have wool as a component.
> 
> My eyes are still very dry, watery and stinging. Of course the areas around the eyes are all dry out and scraggly still. The prednisone helped bring he swelling down and make the itchig bearable, but the eyes are definitely still irritated. I'm keeping up with the antihistimine both orally and eye drops...it's been a real pain in the butt!!
> 
> I have a much greater appreciation for my daughter's students who have or are in the midst of losing their sight; my temperment has not been the best. It's so frustrating that I can't even read. My sister left some books on tapes so that's what I'm going to do this afternoon.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Wow that's a lot of work Caren you've been very busy , all this hard work must be catching . Bonnie , Mary , Joy ,and you . I hope it stays that side of the pond . I have just got the hedge cutter out as all the hedges that don't even belong to me need cutting a job I hate as I end up covered in greenfly, bits of leaves everywhere and my arms scratched so much you would think I have been in a fight with a cat
> Sonja


I will be doing a bit of remodeling once I get there. I think I have not stopped remodeling since last november, seems there is always something that needs fixing.
I dont envy you trimming the hedges at all.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Sonja hope your son is feeling a bit better. So much to bear.

Sam thanks for sharing the yarn dyeing tutorial. 

Cast on a pair (actually only half the pair) of fingerless mitts this afternoon. Just finished the one and about to start the mate. Can you tell what is depicted on the back of the mitt? These are for my niece that teaches middle school.

Off to knit the mate to the mitts.....TTYL


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

budasha said:


> Beautiful - she is such a great photographer.


She is isn't she?


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that is too bad. --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> You don't really see baseball played here! At least not American style.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

lovely julie - how much darning in do you have to do? --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> I just spoke with the SIL, (by golly he is taciturn with me) Bronwen is home after her operation, and fast asleep- which as I said is very healing. She won't be back at work for about a week, and I said I would ring about mid-day tomorrow.
> 
> I have cast off the red Guernsey. A close up of the second sleeve- only the darning in to be done and then it will be off to Britain.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

budasha said:


> I heard it on the news. It was terrible and was felt all the way to New Zealand. Tsunami warnings were up for Hawaii,
> California and New Zealand but I think they were dropped for all. What is happening to our world!


Read all about it! ('Revelations')


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> lovely julie - how much darning in do you have to do? --- sam


Not a lot, I got it done in about an hour- last night! Because I knitted it from two cones only.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

good luck with that happening. --- sam



darowil said:


> I have no issues with great wages for the politicians while they are in parliament- after all look at twhat people in high management roles in private industry are earning. ANd runnign a country is much bigger than running a multi-national company (thought I'm sure the CEO of the companies would disagree with me). However they should be facing the same conditions afterwards as us- so they have a set percentage of their income put into a superannuation fund which can't be accessed until the same age as the rest of us. And in the meantime they find another job just as we are expected to if we lose our job.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

lovely - what are you going to make with the leftover yarn? --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> The finished Gansey , and the yarn I have left over.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

NanaCaren said:


> I will be doing a bit of remodeling once I get there. I think I have not stopped remodeling since last november, seems there is always something that needs fixing.
> I dont envy you trimming the hedges at all.


You are very good at remodelling .hopefully it won't take you long to get the remodelling here done 
I got half the hedges done then it came over very grey so I decided I better clear up before it rains , well that's my excuse and I'm sticking to it 😀
I did a very good impersonation of a scarecrow bits of greenery everywhere 
Sonja


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Gweniepooh said:


> Sonja hope your son is feeling a bit better. So much to bear.
> 
> Sam thanks for sharing the yarn dyeing tutorial.
> 
> ...


Thank you Gwen . I think he is just glad to be home . My middle son spent the day with him today 
Your fingerless mitt looks lovely .


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

continuous healing energy zooming to you jeanette - maybe a rest away from yarn will help them clear up and then you can go back to it. --- sam



RookieRetiree said:


> I'm fearful that the allergy to which my eyes are reacting is to yarn!!! I'm hoping that it's just the woolspun that I picked up at JoAnn's to make my halloween vignette for the corner of the famity room. I've put it away in a plastic bag for now and only have my crochet thread that I'm working with now so hopefully, we'll see if that's the culprit. I'm praying that it's not an allergy to any of my other beautiful yarns that have wool as a component.
> 
> My eyes are still very dry, watery and stinging. Of course the areas around the eyes are all dry out and scraggly still. The prednisone helped bring he swelling down and make the itchig bearable, but the eyes are definitely still irritated. I'm keeping up with the antihistimine both orally and eye drops...it's been a real pain in the butt!!
> 
> I have a much greater appreciation for my daughter's students who have or are in the midst of losing their sight; my temperment has not been the best. It's so frustrating that I can't even read. My sister left some books on tapes so that's what I'm going to do this afternoon.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

hear hear! --- sam



Sorlenna said:


> Sometimes communication is harder than it should be.  I know that too well.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

hood to see you stella - what are you doing to stay out of trouble? --- sam



StellaK said:


> It is important to take care with make-up. I have developed a sensitivity in my eyes and cannot wear any eye make-up not even the hypo-allergenic. Sometimes skin make-up will drift into my eyes and cause itching and burning. I even have to be careful with lotions and creams I put around my eyes.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

very cute owl gwen. --- sam



Gweniepooh said:


> Sonja hope your son is feeling a bit better. So much to bear.
> 
> Sam thanks for sharing the yarn dyeing tutorial.
> 
> ...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> that is too bad. --- sam


I am not a great fan of ball games, not like Margaret, I used to go to the Rugby when I was younger, I did once go to the stock car racing with my then boyfriend.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> lovely - what are you going to make with the leftover yarn? --- sam


I plan on knitting myself a sleeveless tank top.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> You are very good at remodelling .hopefully it won't take you long to get the remodelling here done
> I got half the hedges done then it came over very grey so I decided I better clear up before it rains , well that's my excuse and I'm sticking to it 😀
> I did a very good impersonation of a scarecrow bits of greenery everywhere
> Sonja


We are taking a wall down to make the room bigger, so shouldn't take too long. I have been told of is not a load bearing wall, so safe there. Then painting and possibly a new carpet. I have to wait and see what it looks like when I get there. Of course after a short holiday up to iverness. 
I'm sure I would look like a scarecrow after trimming hedges too.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

NanaCaren said:


> We are taking a wall down to make the room bigger, so shouldn't take too long. I have been told of is not a load bearing wall, so safe there. Then painting and possibly a new carpet. I have to wait and see what it looks like when I get there. Of course after a short holiday up to iverness.
> I'm sure I would look like a scarecrow after trimming hedges too.


Should hopefully be all done before Christmas . Hope you have reasonable weather in Inverness although I think anything will be an improvement on the summer Scotland had


----------



## StellaK (Jan 25, 2012)

I have to move. The house I am living in is to be sold in a divorce settlement.(Not mine)
After five days on the internet, I found one, qualified for it and signed the lease yesterday. The city where I live has practically no vacant properties for rent. I am moving October 1. I have been in my current home for 16 years so there is some down-sizing needed and lots of sorting. I am feeling really traumatized by the whole situation.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

StellaK said:


> I have to move. The house I am living in is to be sold in a divorce settlement.
> After five days on the internet, I found one, qualified for it and signed the lease yesterday. The city where I live has practically no vacant properties for rent. I am moving October 1. I have been in my current home for 16 years so there is some down-sizing needed and lots of sorting. I am feeling really traumatized by the whole situation.


You so have my sympathy Stella. When I was forced to move back in December, (in New Zealand everything closes for at least a month over the Christmas period- Real Estate, Lawyers, you name it all take their annual leave) The Agent knew full well what he was landing me with, (he eventually apologised for what he had done) The current Landlord that I have knew my priority was keeping my dog. The rent is very high, but animals have been allowed here previously. The house is very close to half the size of my old house, and I had been there for 13 years, after 8 in the former place, which had stored what was left from my three bedroom place in Christchurch, in the South Island, so in effect it is still down sizing from all the years I was raising the two girls, that takes up back to 1977. It is a hard task.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

StellaK said:


> I have to move. The house I am living in is to be sold in a divorce settlement.(Not mine)
> After five days on the internet, I found one, qualified for it and signed the lease yesterday. The city where I live has practically no vacant properties for rent. I am moving October 1. I have been in my current home for 16 years so there is some down-sizing needed and lots of sorting. I am feeling really traumatized by the whole situation.


I would be traumatized also; I hope you have some helpers who will get in there to asist you.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

StellaK said:


> I have to move. The house I am living in is to be sold in a divorce settlement.(Not mine)
> After five days on the internet, I found one, qualified for it and signed the lease yesterday. The city where I live has practically no vacant properties for rent. I am moving October 1. I have been in my current home for 16 years so there is some down-sizing needed and lots of sorting. I am feeling really traumatized by the whole situation.


Oh, Stella, I'm sorry you have to go through this. I know how it feels--when DD#1 was a baby, we woke up to a for sale sign in the front yard with no notice! It is traumatic. Go as easy on yourself as you can, dear.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Stella, sorry you have to move. I, too, hope you can have help moving.
Sorienna, thank you.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Gwen, I see an owl.
Rookie, healing energy sent your way.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Not a lot of sleep last night and I have been cranky and bitchy all day. &#128553;

Did a lot of nothing today. Watched a few movies. It was really to got to do much. Most of the reason for no sleep last night.

Jeanette I am sorry for the allergy. Hope it is just that brand of yarn. I myself cannot wear or knit with wool. My eyes swell and my throat bothers me. Plus I get hives from even touching it.

Julie I wish Bronwyn would call you.

Gwen I see an owl. 

Stella I feel for you. It is horrible when you have lived somewhere for such a long time and then poof you have to move. Especially when you have to down size. It is hard but you will get through it.

Eating late tonight because of the heat today. It is 8pm and Greg is just getting my plate ready. Smells good.&#9786;


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Should hopefully be all done before Christmas . Hope you have reasonable weather in Inverness although I think anything will be an improvement on the summer Scotland had


Hoping to have it all done by Christmas. 👍 I am looking forward to Iverness no matter the weather, although a day of no rain would be nice. We are thinking a bit of snow might be nice. 😁😁😱❄⛄


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I plan on knitting myself a sleeveless tank top.


It will be nice to see what pattern you decide to use.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Not a lot of sleep last night and I have been cranky and bitchy all day. 😩
> 
> Did a lot of nothing today. Watched a few movies. It was really to got to do much. Most of the reason for no sleep last night.
> 
> ...


So do I, Mel! I have texted Peter but no reply.I may wait until I know the DGD will be home. Because if Bronwen is sleeping I don't want to be responsible for waking her.
ps., reading between the lines, I think Greg must be a good cook (Chef).


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> It will be nice to see what pattern you decide to use.


I will be interested too, at the moment I have not the foggiest idea- I plan to make my own 'Ocean Deep', full Gansey first.
That one will be more closely based on the beautiful Eriskay Gansey that was reinterpreted by Alice Starmore.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

StellaK said:


> I have to move. The house I am living in is to be sold in a divorce settlement.(Not mine)
> After five days on the internet, I found one, qualified for it and signed the lease yesterday. The city where I live has practically no vacant properties for rent. I am moving October 1. I have been in my current home for 16 years so there is some down-sizing needed and lots of sorting. I am feeling really traumatized by the whole situation.


I feel for you having to downsize, it is never a fun task. Even worse when one is forsed to downsize.


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Just a quick update on the freeze-drier. Just got back from SLC, at first the owner didn't believe the machine was not working until we showed him some tomatoes not dry after 5 days. They took the machine in, and we noted that ours was not the only one needing repairs. However, after I apologized to the owner for yelling at him..real yelling, not just raising my voice, he also apologized to me and assured me that they will get my machine working correctly or replace it with a new one. At any rate, I think he will be good as his word, and I was impressed with the service man, Matthew, who immediately diagnosed it and seemed to know what tiny circuit had blown. They also flushed the vacuum pump for me at no charge, a major undertaking. So, all in all, the machine should be ready to go on next Thursday, and we will take the little truck back to SLC to get it. Good I have my faithful little truck. So, thinking positive and praying.
Stella K, so sorry about having to move so quickly. I'm hoping you have a good neighbor or friend who can, at least, help you pack things up for the move, and someone with a truck, even a tiny one, who can do the hauling for you.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I will be interested too, at the moment I have not the foggiest idea- I plan to make my own 'Ocean Deep', full Gansey first.
> That one will be more closely based on the beautiful Eriskay Gansey that was reinterpreted by Alice Starmore.


Oh that sounds wonderful, I can hardly wait to see your gansey. I am sure it will turn out brilliantly though as all your knitting.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

StellaK said:


> I have to move. The house I am living in is to be sold in a divorce settlement.(Not mine)
> After five days on the internet, I found one, qualified for it and signed the lease yesterday. The city where I live has practically no vacant properties for rent. I am moving October 1. I have been in my current home for 16 years so there is some down-sizing needed and lots of sorting. I am feeling really traumatized by the whole situation.


Glad that you found somewhere and hope you settle in quickly. Please get as much help as you can.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Oh that sounds wonderful, I can hardly wait to see your gansey. I am sure it will turn out brilliantly though as all your knitting.


It is a wonderful piece of work, and Starmore being from the Outer Hebrides herself, will have handled the original.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Mel, you have recently been very ill so it is not surprising that you have times when you are tired. Rest when you need to.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I'm fearful that the allergy to which my eyes are reacting is to yarn!!! I'm hoping that it's just the woolspun that I picked up at JoAnn's to make my halloween vignette for the corner of the famity room. I've put it away in a plastic bag for now and only have my crochet thread that I'm working with now so hopefully, we'll see if that's the culprit. I'm praying that it's not an allergy to any of my other beautiful yarns that have wool as a component.
> 
> My eyes are still very dry, watery and stinging. Of course the areas around the eyes are all dry out and scraggly still. The prednisone helped bring he swelling down and make the itchig bearable, but the eyes are definitely still irritated. I'm keeping up with the antihistimine both orally and eye drops...it's been a real pain in the butt!!
> 
> I have a much greater appreciation for my daughter's students who have or are in the midst of losing their sight; my temperment has not been the best. It's so frustrating that I can't even read. My sister left some books on tapes so that's what I'm going to do this afternoon.


Do hope it is only the one yarn- how terrible would it be to have to get rid of much of your yarn?
I think that losing my sight would be the hardest sense to lose. I wouldn't want to lose the others of course but sight the worst I think.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

My thoughts also.....hope it all goes smoothly.

And to those that commented on the mitt....thank you and yes it is an owl.


RookieRetiree said:


> I would be traumatized also; I hope you have some helpers who will get in there to asist you.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> Do hope it is only the one yarn- how terrible would it be to have to get rid of much of your yarn?
> I think that losing my sight would be the hardest sense to lose. I wouldn't want to lose the others of course but sight the worst I think.


Seriously, I would rather not lose my hearing.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Peter has just texted, they were at the doctor's surgery. And Bronwen is very weak, so I said I would wait for DGD to be home.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Peter has just texted, they were at the doctor's surgery. And Bronwen is very weak, so I said I would wait for DGD to be home.


I am sorry to hear this and I hope she is well soon.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I also would most not want to use my sight though it would be a hard choice. I figure if I can see I could still read, write to communicate and be able to moe around easier being able to see. My mom lost her sight when she had her first stroke and it was horrible for her. She could see a VERY tiny bit but not enough to read. If you handed her a picture/photo she couldn't tell if it was right side up or upside down. One day she insisted that her sister take her up to Kmart (now closed) and let her run in and make a purchase. She would pretend she could see much better than she really culd. Poor thing got lost in the store and couldn't find her way out. Broke my heart.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Peter has just texted, they were at the doctor's surgery. And Bronwen is very weak, so I said I would wait for DGD to be home.


Oh dear that is worrisome but I am glad that he texted you.

It 9:15 pm and I am exhausted so off to bed I go.😴


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Peter has just texted, they were at the doctor's surgery. And Bronwen is very weak, so I said I would wait for DGD to be home.


Would be nice to know if it was normal follow-up or complications...keeping all in prayers.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

StellaK said:


> I have to move. The house I am living in is to be sold in a divorce settlement.(Not mine)
> After five days on the internet, I found one, qualified for it and signed the lease yesterday. The city where I live has practically no vacant properties for rent. I am moving October 1. I have been in my current home for 16 years so there is some down-sizing needed and lots of sorting. I am feeling really traumatized by the whole situation.


What a real hassle for you to need to move out of the place you have been in for so long. Not a lot of time to get sorted and work out what you need and what to get rid of.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

StellaK said:


> I have to move. The house I am living in is to be sold in a divorce settlement.(Not mine)
> After five days on the internet, I found one, qualified for it and signed the lease yesterday. The city where I live has practically no vacant properties for rent. I am moving October 1. I have been in my current home for 16 years so there is some down-sizing needed and lots of sorting. I am feeling really traumatized by the whole situation.


Oh, no, hope you will have lots of help to move but sure lucky you found something quickly.


----------



## Railyn (Apr 2, 2013)

this morning I was rudely awakened by DH telling me he needed an ambulance as he was having sharp chest pains. I made the call and jumped into some clothes, didn't even brush my teeth. I spent the day at the hospital with Ray. He was admitted with no diagnosis but they are doing tests to check his heart by-pass he hadabout 18months ago. When I left the hospital he was looking and feeling better but very willing to undergo the tests. The kids aresupportative which is a wonderful help.
A couple of items I want to comment on. Julie,your sweater is wonderful. Hope you hear from Bronwen soon.
I feelfor those who have moved or are forced to move. We are in a mess and I so understand the truma of moving.
Gwen, I think of you everytime I see bubblewrap.
Have a good day and as Gwen would say, play nice.
Gentle hugs to all.
Marilyn


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

StellaK said:


> I have to move. The house I am living in is to be sold in a divorce settlement.(Not mine)
> After five days on the internet, I found one, qualified for it and signed the lease yesterday. The city where I live has practically no vacant properties for rent. I am moving October 1. I have been in my current home for 16 years so there is some down-sizing needed and lots of sorting. I am feeling really traumatized by the whole situation.


What a challenge. I wish you well with that. I do hope you have some serious helpers to achieve this move.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I will be interested too, at the moment I have not the foggiest idea- I plan to make my own 'Ocean Deep', full Gansey first.
> That one will be more closely based on the beautiful Eriskay Gansey that was reinterpreted by Alice Starmore.


That sounds lovely Julie.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> Just a quick update on the freeze-drier. Just got back from SLC, at first the owner didn't believe the machine was not working until we showed him some tomatoes not dry after 5 days. They took the machine in, and we noted that ours was not the only one needing repairs. However, after I apologized to the owner for yelling at him..real yelling, not just raising my voice, he also apologized to me and assured me that they will get my machine working correctly or replace it with a new one. At any rate, I think he will be good as his word, and I was impressed with the service man, Matthew, who immediately diagnosed it and seemed to know what tiny circuit had blown. They also flushed the vacuum pump for me at no charge, a major undertaking. So, all in all, the machine should be ready to go on next Thursday, and we will take the little truck back to SLC to get it. Good I have my faithful little truck. So, thinking positive and praying.
> Stella K, so sorry about having to move so quickly. I'm hoping you have a good neighbor or friend who can, at least, help you pack things up for the move, and someone with a truck, even a tiny one, who can do the hauling for you.


Doesn't it give a great deal of satisfaction when a man tells you are wrong nothing is wrong. You silly woman you don't know what you are talking about just use it correctly and you will be fine. Only for them to have to then say "oh you are right- it isn't working.
Had that expreince with an apnea mat for Maryanne. Told me all the things I was doing wrong or not allowing for- I could feel the vibes very strongly stupid woman you don't know what you are talking about. Grudgingly he said he would a look at it- only to find a loose wire. 
Hopefully the service man will be able to get it going well.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Busy day today so mostly skimming through. After I got home from work, DS#1 and I went to register my car and his vehicle. The Secretary of State facility was so advanced that they could tell us how long the wait would be and we could leave and come back and not lose our place in line. We took advantage of that and went for dinner. When we came home, I had to prepare for a knitting class that I was teaching. I taught my class and now getting ready for some sleep. I am working all weekend and teaching knitting groups on Friday, Sunday and Monday on top of my normal job. Not much free time this weekend.


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Peter has just texted, they were at the doctor's surgery. And Bronwen is very weak, so I said I would wait for DGD to be home.


Prayers for you and Brownwen and Peter as well. I know this is a worry for you. I'm off to bed after rather a long day.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Hi everyone. Wanted to stop by. I am just so tired. Mom didn't want a funeral, so we will do a family only gathering at the cemetRy and have balloons for the grandchildren and great grandchildren, of which there are 51. With 1 brother that's a minister And 2 BIL that are ministers, it should be lovely. We will then go to Canada, where moms brother and nephew are both ministers. This way we can include moms older and younger sister. We will include moms sister who died in Georgia about 6 months ago in the memorial service and hold that at their parents' grave. This way the relatives in Canada won't be left out. They are too elderly for the trip. Took my aunt 2 was to recover her trip down this summer. Lots of work with cleaning out moms apartment and moving furniture out. Thinking of you all and hope you are all well. I will try and read more when I get home.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Julie, hope you get to talk with Bronwen soon & she is on the mend quickly.

Gwen, the little mitt is cute. I have a baby sweater pattern with the same motif if anyone is interested, it was a freebie from somewhere.

Marilyn, hope they get a diagnosis quickly for Ray. I'm glad you have family closeby for support.

GD just left, we didn't do much today. I have the GKs from Sat night until late Monday so it will be a busy weekend.
My sister called tonight, she has dinner theatre tickets in Edmnton Sat & called to ask if we wanted to go but since I have the kids can't go.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Railyn said:


> this morning I was rudely awakened by DH telling me he needed an ambulance as he was having sharp chest pains. I made the call and jumped into some clothes, didn't even brush my teeth. I spent the day at the hospital with Ray. He was admitted with no diagnosis but they are doing tests to check his heart by-pass he hadabout 18months ago. When I left the hospital he was looking and feeling better but very willing to undergo the tests. The kids aresupportative which is a wonderful help.
> A couple of items I want to comment on. Julie,your sweater is wonderful. Hope you hear from Bronwen soon.
> I feelfor those who have moved or are forced to move. We are in a mess and I so understand the truma of moving.
> Gwen, I think of you everytime I see bubblewrap.
> ...


Glad he is feeling better Marilyn and hope it doen't turn out to be any major.
This won't help you getting your mess at home cleared up either.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Railyn. Sure hope DH is ok. I'm sure you feel 10 yrs older with all the stress. Thinking of you.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Hi everyone. Wanted to stop by. I am just so tired. Mom didn't want a funeral, so we will do a family only gathering at the cemetRy and have balloons for the grandchildren and great grandchildren, of which there are 51. With 1 brother that's a minister And 2 BIL that are ministers, it should be lovely. We will then go to Canada, where moms brother and nephew are both ministers. This way we can include moms older and younger sister. We will include moms sister who died in Georgia about 6 months ago in the memorial service and hold that at their parents' grave. This way the relatives in Canada won't be left out. They are too elderly for the trip. Took my aunt 2 was to recover her trip down this summer. Lots of work with cleaning out moms apartment and moving furniture out. Thinking of you all and hope you are all well. I will try and read more when I get home.


Daralene it's not at all surprising you are tired. The emotional strain of the last weeks would be enough and then on top of it is all the extra physical work and the disrupted sleep. Try and take some time to relax during the day. Will someone else be able to do the driving for you so you don't have that strain?
Praying that you will have the strength to keep going.
Cleaning out someones house is a horrid experience- hard even when they are still around but so much worse in this situation.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Darlene, praying for strength and energy for you and your dear family. I know this is hard. I'm glad you were blessed to be with your mom, sisters and son.
Marilyn, healing energy sent for your DH. You both have had a rough time of it lately.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

I hope all goes well for your travels to the memorial services & the clean up of your moms place. No doubt you are already tired from the stress of the last few weeks, take care of yourself.



Cashmeregma said:


> Hi everyone. Wanted to stop by. I am just so tired. Mom didn't want a funeral, so we will do a family only gathering at the cemetRy and have balloons for the grandchildren and great grandchildren, of which there are 51. With 1 brother that's a minister And 2 BIL that are ministers, it should be lovely. We will then go to Canada, where moms brother and nephew are both ministers. This way we can include moms older and younger sister. We will include moms sister who died in Georgia about 6 months ago in the memorial service and hold that at their parents' grave. This way the relatives in Canada won't be left out. They are too elderly for the trip. Took my aunt 2 was to recover her trip down this summer. Lots of work with cleaning out moms apartment and moving furniture out. Thinking of you all and hope you are all well. I will try and read more when I get home.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

darowil said:


> Doesn't it give a great deal of satisfaction when a man tells you are wrong nothing is wrong. You silly woman you don't know what you are talking about just use it correctly and you will be fine. Only for them to have to then say "oh you are right- it isn't working.
> Had that expreince with an apnea mat for Maryanne. Told me all the things I was doing wrong or not allowing for- I could feel the vibes very strongly stupid woman you don't know what you are talking about. Grudgingly he said he would a look at it- only to find a loose wire.
> Hopefully the service man will be able to get it going well.


So true, I similar experience when my son had whooping cough, I had him to doctors 3 times & they kept telling me I was just an over stressed mom, finally on the 4 th time I refused to take him home & while the doctor was telling me admission wasn't necessary, he stopped berthing & turned blue. Suddenly I wasn't so crazy :roll:


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Railyn said:


> this morning I was rudely awakened by DH telling me he needed an ambulance as he was having sharp chest pains. I made the call and jumped into some clothes, didn't even brush my teeth. I spent the day at the hospital with Ray. He was admitted with no diagnosis but they are doing tests to check his heart by-pass he hadabout 18months ago. When I left the hospital he was looking and feeling better but very willing to undergo the tests. The kids aresupportative which is a wonderful help.
> A couple of items I want to comment on. Julie,your sweater is wonderful. Hope you hear from Bronwen soon.
> I feelfor those who have moved or are forced to move. We are in a mess and I so understand the truma of moving.
> Gwen, I think of you everytime I see bubblewrap.
> ...


Hope DH is doing better quickly...saying prayers.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Hi everyone. Wanted to stop by. I am just so tired. Mom didn't want a funeral, so we will do a family only gathering at the cemetRy and have balloons for the grandchildren and great grandchildren, of which there are 51. With 1 brother that's a minister And 2 BIL that are ministers, it should be lovely. We will then go to Canada, where moms brother and nephew are both ministers. This way we can include moms older and younger sister. We will include moms sister who died in Georgia about 6 months ago in the memorial service and hold that at their parents' grave. This way the relatives in Canada won't be left out. They are too elderly for the trip. Took my aunt 2 was to recover her trip down this summer. Lots of work with cleaning out moms apartment and moving furniture out. Thinking of you all and hope you are all well. I will try and read more when I get home.


You're always in my prayers. The memorials sound wonderful.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

martina said:


> I am sorry to hear this and I hope she is well soon.


So, indeed do I.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> So true, I similar experience when my son had whooping cough, I had him to doctors 3 times & they kept telling me I was just an over stressed mom, finally on the 4 th time I refused to take him home & while the doctor was telling me admission wasn't necessary, he stopped berthing & turned blue. Suddenly I wasn't so crazy :roll:


At least he timed it well- hard for the doctor to deny the seriousness after that.
Had he done that before? 
At least when I took Maryanne in and told them she had tuned blue and stopped breathing I was believed-although my local doctor was going to send her home to see what happened. Until he rang the children's hospital and spoke to them who said send her down here. If we had done that it would have been OK as it was detrmined that it was connected to her reflux and that she would have started breathing again naturally. But gave us an apnea mat as a precaution.


----------



## Bubba Love (Apr 18, 2015)

Lurker 2 said:


> The finished Gansey , and the yarn I have left over.


Beautiful !!!!! What a beautiful treasure for a gift . Julie you are a angel worker to your friends and love ones. I hope they realize the hours and dedication put into these items !


----------



## Southern Gal (Apr 6, 2011)

Railyn said:


> this morning I was rudely awakened by DH telling me he needed an ambulance as he was having sharp chest pains. I made the call and jumped into some clothes, didn't even brush my teeth. I spent the day at the hospital with Ray.
> 
> praying everything checks out ok and there are no problems.


----------



## StellaK (Jan 25, 2012)

I down-sized by about half when I moved to Boise from Southern California. I have lived in this house for 16 and 1/2 years. I was diagnosed with heart failure last spring. I am still breathless much of the time and cannot do much physically without feeling I am about to collapse. Now I need to move right away and need to down-size again 1/4 to 1/3. My little dog is not a problem. I e-mailed my doctor who is writing me a letter declaring him a service-companion animal. That way they have to accept him anywhere. So he is already included in the lease. Boise right now has like no rentals and I feel so blessed to have gotten this darling little house which is immaculately clean. I have a lease for the next year but the rent is $200 more per month.
And I do not have to pay extra rent for the dog because of the doctor's letter. I would appreciate some prayers to help me get through this.
StellaK


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bubba Love said:


> Beautiful !!!!! What a beautiful treasure for a gift . Julie you are a angel worker to your friends and love ones. I hope they realize the hours and dedication put into these items !


You are so very kind!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

StellaK said:


> I down-sized by about half when I moved to Boise from Southern California. I have lived in this house for 16 and 1/2 years. I was diagnosed with heart failure last spring. I am still breathless much of the time and cannot do much physically without feeling I am about to collapse. Now I need to move right away and need to down-size again 1/4 to 1/3. My little dog is not a problem. I e-mailed my doctor who is writing me a letter declaring him a service-companion animal. That way they have to accept him anywhere. So he is already included in the lease. Boise right now has like no rentals and I feel so blessed to have gotten this darling little house which is immaculately clean. I have a lease for the next year but the rent is $200 more per month.
> And I do not have to pay extra rent for the dog because of the doctor's letter. I would appreciate some prayers to help me get through this.
> StellaK


Prayers winging their way Heavenward.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

darowil said:


> At least he timed it well- hard for the doctor to deny the seriousness after that.
> Had he done that before?
> At least when I took Maryanne in and told them she had tuned blue and stopped breathing I was believed-although my local doctor was going to send her home to see what happened. Until he rang the children's hospital and spoke to them who said send her down here. If we had done that it would have been OK as it was detrmined that it was connected to her reflux and that she would have started breathing again naturally. But gave us an apnea mat as a precaution.


Yes, he had quit breathing 3 times before, the 3rd time I did CPR & then took him to hospital & refused to come home. 
That is why I am such an advocate for vaccinations as it was unvaccinated classmates of my older son who passed the whopping cough to the 3 month old who had had only 1 dose of vaccine. It makes me crazy that there are so many against vaccines these days. Stupid people. I have been advocating for unvaccinated children to not be allowed to attend public schools as ismthe law in some other provinces.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Will you have help from family to move? Such alot of help when you are so unwell. I hope the extra rent won't be too much stress on you as well.



StellaK said:


> I down-sized by about half when I moved to Boise from Southern California. I have lived in this house for 16 and 1/2 years. I was diagnosed with heart failure last spring. I am still breathless much of the time and cannot do much physically without feeling I am about to collapse. Now I need to move right away and need to down-size again 1/4 to 1/3. My little dog is not a problem. I e-mailed my doctor who is writing me a letter declaring him a service-companion animal. That way they have to accept him anywhere. So he is already included in the lease. Boise right now has like no rentals and I feel so blessed to have gotten this darling little house which is immaculately clean. I have a lease for the next year but the rent is $200 more per month.
> And I do not have to pay extra rent for the dog because of the doctor's letter. I would appreciate some prayers to help me get through this.
> StellaK


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Yes, he had quit breathing 3 times before, the 3rd time I did CPR & then took him to hospital & refused to come home.
> That is why I am such an advocate for vaccinations as it was unvaccinated classmates of my older son who passed the whopping cough to the 3 month old who had had only 1 dose of vaccine. It makes me crazy that there are so many against vaccines these days. Stupid people. I have been advocating for unvaccinated children to not be allowed to attend public schools as ismthe law in some other provinces.


I had it when I was very young as well- not yet fully vaccinated.
I too feel very strongly about vaccination. As does Vicky- she has seen too many kids with complications or seriously ill from preventable diseases- and for some reason like your son it is so often those who for some good reason are not fully vaccinated. Brett has an unvaccinated niece and they are not at all happy about the risk this poses to their baby.
How scary to have to give CPR to your own child. No wonder you refused to leave without proper treatment.
The government is talking of only giving benefits to fully immunised children (age apprpriate of course and excluding those few who can't receive them) and many child care centres won't take unimmunised children. School I would think raises issues until immunisation is made compulsory as children have to attend school and so schools I guess can't refuse students.

Must remember to ask my doctor when I see her next week- need a whopping cough booster withthe grandchild on the way and Vicky will have just entered the 3rd trimester by then which is when they say anyone having frequent contact with the coming baby needs a booster.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

StellaK said:


> I down-sized by about half when I moved to Boise from Southern California. I have lived in this house for 16 and 1/2 years. I was diagnosed with heart failure last spring. I am still breathless much of the time and cannot do much physically without feeling I am about to collapse. Now I need to move right away and need to down-size again 1/4 to 1/3. My little dog is not a problem. I e-mailed my doctor who is writing me a letter declaring him a service-companion animal. That way they have to accept him anywhere. So he is already included in the lease. Boise right now has like no rentals and I feel so blessed to have gotten this darling little house which is immaculately clean. I have a lease for the next year but the rent is $200 more per month.
> And I do not have to pay extra rent for the dog because of the doctor's letter. I would appreciate some prayers to help me get through this.
> StellaK


How are you going to manage the move? Have you got help?


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

StellaK said:


> I have to move. The house I am living in is to be sold in a divorce settlement.(Not mine)
> After five days on the internet, I found one, qualified for it and signed the lease yesterday. The city where I live has practically no vacant properties for rent. I am moving October 1. I have been in my current home for 16 years so there is some down-sizing needed and lots of sorting. I am feeling really traumatized by the whole situation.


Sorry to hear your news Stella , they should at least have give you more notice of the house being sold so that you had more time to organise everything 
Sonja


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

NanaCaren said:


> Hoping to have it all done by Christmas. 👍 I am looking forward to Iverness no matter the weather, although a day of no rain would be nice. We are thinking a bit of snow might be nice. 😁😁😱❄⛄


I was going to mention the snow word but I thought after all the snow you had last winter maybe you would prefer a little sunshine . I like the snow and frost makes everywhere feel clean and fresh well till it starts to melt 😀
I will hope for snow and lovely clear blue skies 
Sonja


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

darowil said:


> Do hope it is only the one yarn- how terrible would it be to have to get rid of much of your yarn?
> I think that losing my sight would be the hardest sense to lose. I wouldn't want to lose the others of course but sight the worst I think.


I agree Margaret . I don't ever want to lose my sight . The school near me takes in children who are partially sighted and I often see Alison ( lady who helps them ) out walking with the children learning them how to get out and about , on buses or through the shopping centre . It breaks my heart to see the struggles these little ones are having 
Sonja


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Sonja hope your son is feeling a bit better. So much to bear.
> 
> Sam thanks for sharing the yarn dyeing tutorial.
> 
> ...


Looking good....is it an owl?


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> You are very good at remodelling .hopefully it won't take you long to get the remodelling here done
> I got half the hedges done then it came over very grey so I decided I better clear up before it rains , well that's my excuse and I'm sticking to it 😀
> I did a very good impersonation of a scarecrow bits of greenery everywhere
> Sonja


No pictures? LOL!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Thank you Gwen . I think he is just glad to be home . My middle son spent the day with him today
> Your fingerless mitt looks lovely .


Glad he's home. {{{hugs}}}


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

KateB said:


> No pictures? LOL!


Definitely not . Didn't want to scare everyone 😀 now I think about it I should have taken one and shown it at Halloween


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

KateB said:


> Glad he's home. {{{hugs}}}


Thanks Kate


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I hope all goes well for your travels to the memorial services & the clean up of your moms place. No doubt you are already tired from the stress of the last few weeks, take care of yourself.


I've been thinking about you Daralene . I hope you and your sisters are finding the strength to get through these coming weeks ,
Take care 
Sonja


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

martina said:


> I am sorry to hear this and I hope she is well soon.


Me too.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Railyn said:


> this morning I was rudely awakened by DH telling me he needed an ambulance as he was having sharp chest pains. I made the call and jumped into some clothes, didn't even brush my teeth. I spent the day at the hospital with Ray. He was admitted with no diagnosis but they are doing tests to check his heart by-pass he hadabout 18months ago. When I left the hospital he was looking and feeling better but very willing to undergo the tests. The kids aresupportative which is a wonderful help.
> A couple of items I want to comment on. Julie,your sweater is wonderful. Hope you hear from Bronwen soon.
> I feelfor those who have moved or are forced to move. We are in a mess and I so understand the truma of moving.
> Gwen, I think of you everytime I see bubblewrap.
> ...


I hope they get things sorted out for Ray very soon. {{{hugs}}}


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

I did speak with Bronwen eventually, she was not forthcoming, so I am none the wiser- she had not known, she claimed of Alastair's allergies to almost all anaesthetics, but I do have a few examples of selective memory in her case. NOT a criticism- just an observation. There was a matter I had hoped to talk over with her, turned out she was worrying it was some really serious matter, whereas I was just hoping for some clarity, whether I go down next year for my birthday or wait till November and go down for DGS's birthday in November when hopefully the weather might be more settled. She will talk it over with Peter, she tells me.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Interesting article about sleep. Sleep and stress definitely play a part in our health. My hair started falling out and am really stiff laughed as the worst is my Middle finger. Now this could be a real problem if other fingers
Close and not that one. If this keeps up I will look like a bald Frankenstein's monster upon standing and finding myself stiffly walking. Hope I don't scare the wee ones. Pretty funny, but I am working on sleeping now and doing pretty good.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> I've been thinking about you Daralene . I hope you and your sisters are finding the strength to get through these coming weeks ,
> Take care
> Sonja


Thank you. We are finding strength together. I think when I go home it will be harder for all of us. So wonderful to be with my sisters!!! I love them so.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

I have only seen a few posts. When I get home I will go back and read all the posts. Stella. Good luck with the move. 
Railyn, sure hope DH is ok. How distressing. Big Hugs to you and Stella and all who need them.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Hi everyone, I have quite caught up yet but I MUST tell you all....

I took an easy crossword book in to the nursing home this week in the hope that I could do some one on one with mum. AND...... she is doing quite well with easy questions! Very quick with the answers.  
Mum has always been brilliant with crosswords and also cryptic crosswords. I have had to read the questions to her for the last few years due to her sight.

So she is definately on the improve with her thinking. I am very proud of her.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Sorlenna said:


> Sometimes communication is harder than it should be.  I know that too well.


Yep, me too. HUGS for all of us.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> Daralene it's not at all surprising you are tired. The emotional strain of the last weeks would be enough and then on top of it is all the extra physical work and the disrupted sleep. Try and take some time to relax during the day. Will someone else be able to do the driving for you so you don't have that strain?
> Praying that you will have the strength to keep going.
> Cleaning out someones house is a horrid experience- hard even when they are still around but so much worse in this situation.


Ditto from me....

Thinking of you Daralene


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> So true, I similar experience when my son had whooping cough, I had him to doctors 3 times & they kept telling me I was just an over stressed mom, finally on the 4 th time I refused to take him home & while the doctor was telling me admission wasn't necessary, he stopped berthing & turned blue. Suddenly I wasn't so crazy :roll:


 :shock: That must have been so terrifying for you. :-(


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> At least he timed it well- hard for the doctor to deny the seriousness after that.
> Had he done that before?
> At least when I took Maryanne in and told them she had tuned blue and stopped breathing I was believed-although my local doctor was going to send her home to see what happened. Until he rang the children's hospital and spoke to them who said send her down here. If we had done that it would have been OK as it was detrmined that it was connected to her reflux and that she would have started breathing again naturally. But gave us an apnea mat as a precaution.


Also scary for you.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Southern Gal said:


> Railyn said:
> 
> 
> > this morning I was rudely awakened by DH telling me he needed an ambulance as he was having sharp chest pains. I made the call and jumped into some clothes, didn't even brush my teeth. I spent the day at the hospital with Ray.
> ...


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Yes, he had quit breathing 3 times before, the 3rd time I did CPR & then took him to hospital & refused to come home.
> That is why I am such an advocate for vaccinations as it was unvaccinated classmates of my older son who passed the whopping cough to the 3 month old who had had only 1 dose of vaccine. It makes me crazy that there are so many against vaccines these days. Stupid people. I have been advocating for unvaccinated children to not be allowed to attend public schools as ismthe law in some other provinces.


I fully agree!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> I had it when I was very young as well- not yet fully vaccinated.
> I too feel very strongly about vaccination. As does Vicky- she has seen too many kids with complications or seriously ill from preventable diseases- and for some reason like your son it is so often those who for some good reason are not fully vaccinated. Brett has an unvaccinated niece and they are not at all happy about the risk this poses to their baby.
> How scary to have to give CPR to your own child. No wonder you refused to leave without proper treatment.
> The government is talking of only giving benefits to fully immunised children (age apprpriate of course and excluding those few who can't receive them) and many child care centres won't take unimmunised children. School I would think raises issues until immunisation is made compulsory as children have to attend school and so schools I guess can't refuse students.
> ...


 :thumbup:

Good idea, I had the booster when DD was pregnant also. A very good idea.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I was going to mention the snow word but I thought after all the snow you had last winter maybe you would prefer a little sunshine . I like the snow and frost makes everywhere feel clean and fresh well till it starts to melt 😀
> I will hope for snow and lovely clear blue skies
> Sonja


I like the snow, it will take adjusting to not having any over the winter. Snow and blue skies that sounds good to me.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Bonnie, can not imagine having to give CPR to a child of mine. You are so strong.
Darlene, you have been under super stress for weeks. Rest as much as possible. Glad you still have your sense of humor. It helps keep perspective. Hugs my dear friend.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Oh dear Marilyn! Will keep Ray and you in my prayers. That is such a frightening way to be awakened but thank God you were there. Glad he is a cooperative patient too. Please keep us posted.



Railyn said:


> this morning I was rudely awakened by DH telling me he needed an ambulance as he was having sharp chest pains. I made the call and jumped into some clothes, didn't even brush my teeth. I spent the day at the hospital with Ray. He was admitted with no diagnosis but they are doing tests to check his heart by-pass he hadabout 18months ago. When I left the hospital he was looking and feeling better but very willing to undergo the tests. The kids aresupportative which is a wonderful help.
> A couple of items I want to comment on. Julie,your sweater is wonderful. Hope you hear from Bronwen soon.
> I feelfor those who have moved or are forced to move. We are in a mess and I so understand the truma of moving.
> Gwen, I think of you everytime I see bubblewrap.
> ...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Pacer you stay so busy. I don't know how you do it. In your knitting classes what are you teaching? Are they "beginning to knit" classes?


pacer said:


> Busy day today so mostly skimming through. After I got home from work, DS#1 and I went to register my car and his vehicle. The Secretary of State facility was so advanced that they could tell us how long the wait would be and we could leave and come back and not lose our place in line. We took advantage of that and went for dinner. When we came home, I had to prepare for a knitting class that I was teaching. I taught my class and now getting ready for some sleep. I am working all weekend and teaching knitting groups on Friday, Sunday and Monday on top of my normal job. Not much free time this weekend.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

The memorial arrangements sound lovely. It is wonderful to include the Canadian family members and to include your aunt tht passed in Georgia . Please, please don't overdo when disposing of your mom's belongings and cleaning the house. Love you bunches and want you to remain well. Will keep you and family in my prayers.



Cashmeregma said:


> Hi everyone. Wanted to stop by. I am just so tired. Mom didn't want a funeral, so we will do a family only gathering at the cemetRy and have balloons for the grandchildren and great grandchildren, of which there are 51. With 1 brother that's a minister And 2 BIL that are ministers, it should be lovely. We will then go to Canada, where moms brother and nephew are both ministers. This way we can include moms older and younger sister. We will include moms sister who died in Georgia about 6 months ago in the memorial service and hold that at their parents' grave. This way the relatives in Canada won't be left out. They are too elderly for the trip. Took my aunt 2 was to recover her trip down this summer. Lots of work with cleaning out moms apartment and moving furniture out. Thinking of you all and hope you are all well. I will try and read more when I get home.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Interesting article about sleep. Sleep and stress definitely play a part in our health. My hair started falling out and am really stiff laughed as the worst is my Middle finger. Now this could be a real problem if other fingers
> Close and not that one. If this keeps up I will look like a bald Frankenstein's monster upon standing and finding myself stiffly walking. Hope I don't scare the wee ones. Pretty funny, but I am working on sleeping now and doing pretty good.


Absolutely, concentrate on getting some good sleep. I take a biotin tablet with my supplements and that seems to help keep my hair in and strengthen my nails. Once things settle down for you, I hope you are able to get back to the cold laser treatments.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Hi everyone, I have quite caught up yet but I MUST tell you all....
> 
> I took an easy crossword book in to the nursing home this week in the hope that I could do some one on one with mum. AND...... she is doing quite well with easy questions! Very quick with the answers.
> Mum has always been brilliant with crosswords and also cryptic crosswords. I have had to read the questions to her for the last few years due to her sight.
> ...


That is great progress.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Darlene, hugs. Gwen said support better than I did. Know you are treasured and your KTP family surround you in love.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Stella you certainly have my prayers. That is so good of your doctor to write such a letter so you will have your dog with you without any extra expense. Be sure to keep an extra copy for your files. I pray you will have others to help you with this move.



StellaK said:


> I down-sized by about half when I moved to Boise from Southern California. I have lived in this house for 16 and 1/2 years. I was diagnosed with heart failure last spring. I am still breathless much of the time and cannot do much physically without feeling I am about to collapse. Now I need to move right away and need to down-size again 1/4 to 1/3. My little dog is not a problem. I e-mailed my doctor who is writing me a letter declaring him a service-companion animal. That way they have to accept him anywhere. So he is already included in the lease. Boise right now has like no rentals and I feel so blessed to have gotten this darling little house which is immaculately clean. I have a lease for the next year but the rent is $200 more per month.
> And I do not have to pay extra rent for the dog because of the doctor's letter. I would appreciate some prayers to help me get through this.
> StellaK


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Marilyn, hope things look brighter today and that DH is feeling better and has a treatment plan in place.

Julie, sorry that the family are keeping you somewhat in the dark and hope that your trip next year goes smoothly. I hope that DD feels better quickly; did she have some reaction similar to Alastair's?

Sonja, glad your DS is back home. I love the first snowfall also and really don't mind winter except for the extreme cold that we've had the last couple of years. We always get the wind chill factor especially off of Lake Michigan and it really chills you to the bone.

Caren, you will miss the snow, but you are going to establish so many firsts that will become new favorites and traditions. I'll bet you're getting very excited; not too much longer now.

I swapped out to knit with some Mary Maxim Scrub It which is 100% cotton (with fringe)

http://www.marymaxim.com/mary-maxim-scrub-it-yarn.html

and made up a diagonal scrubbie last night. I'll get 3 scrubbies from a small skein and we'll see how well they work on my cooktop. It's kind of pain to get used to, but I switched to a bigger metal needle and that helped make it go faster.

My eyes seem to be feeling better this a.m. so I'm feeling more that the yarn from JoAnn's for the pumpkins is the irritant. I'll keep away from any animal fibers until it's all cleared up and then I'll gradually add it back into my fiber diet!! (get it?).

Love to you all.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

That is awesome news. This nursing home seems to be quite good for your mom. Does she socialize much yet with the other residents?My mom became quite close to others when she was in the facility.


sugarsugar said:


> Hi everyone, I have quite caught up yet but I MUST tell you all....
> 
> I took an easy crossword book in to the nursing home this week in the hope that I could do some one on one with mum. AND...... she is doing quite well with easy questions! Very quick with the answers.
> Mum has always been brilliant with crosswords and also cryptic crosswords. I have had to read the questions to her for the last few years due to her sight.
> ...


----------



## pearlone (Apr 4, 2011)

Dear Cashmergma,wanted to thank you for your lovely card. With all that is on your plate with your dear Mother and tearing down of her apt you have your hands full. I hope you are resting as much as possible and apologize ahead of time for being so slow to respond to all the wonderful folks who have sent cards etc to me.I am healing very slowly and am not out except for doctor visits at this point. Starting today have visiting nurse 3 times a week. Prayers being said for you and all our TP friends who are in need.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Hi everyone, I have quite caught up yet but I MUST tell you all....
> 
> I took an easy crossword book in to the nursing home this week in the hope that I could do some one on one with mum. AND...... she is doing quite well with easy questions! Very quick with the answers.
> Mum has always been brilliant with crosswords and also cryptic crosswords. I have had to read the questions to her for the last few years due to her sight.
> ...


Thats lovely that she is improving- and gives you soemthing to do with her as well which helps you when you are there.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Cashmeregma said:


> Thank you. We are finding strength together. I think when I go home it will be harder for all of us. So wonderful to be with my sisters!!! I love them so.


I'm glad Daralene . Do your sisters live very far from you ? 
Sonja


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Cathy have you heard how the friend of DD is going with his heart?


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

sugarsugar said:


> Hi everyone, I have quite caught up yet but I MUST tell you all....
> 
> I took an easy crossword book in to the nursing home this week in the hope that I could do some one on one with mum. AND...... she is doing quite well with easy questions! Very quick with the answers.
> Mum has always been brilliant with crosswords and also cryptic crosswords. I have had to read the questions to her for the last few years due to her sight.
> ...


 That's brilliant news Cathy ,I'm so happy for you and your mum 
Sounds like you made the right choice in places for her to live 
Sonja


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Got some graphs that I intend to use on some baby items especially hats and sweaters .decided to see if I could knit them in the round . This is my first attempt at a dinosaur hat . I've definitely knit to tight . Think I have a few more practice hats in my future &#128512;


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Got some graphs that I intend to use on some baby items especially hats and sweaters .decided to see if I could knit them in the round . This is my first attempt at a dinosaur hat . I've definitely knit to tight . Think I have a few more practice hats in my future 😀


For a first try they are really good- clearly dinosurs as well.
Getting colours even is very hard (and usually mine is not all that good).

Night night all. See you sometime tomorrow by whihc time Sam will have started the next TP.
Taking David to the airport in the morning- he is off to Darwin for 10 days for work.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Good morning all. It is 9: 30am and I have caught up.

Sugar so happy to hear of your mum improvement. 

Daralene there is no way you could scare anyone. The memorial sounds great.

Railyn I am praying for you and your DH that there are no serious issues.

Sonja I love the dinosaur hat. I am sure that anything you put your mind to, you will succeed.

Stella happy to hear that your Dr. Is writing that letter.&#128077;


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

pearlone said:


> Dear Cashmergma,wanted to thank you for your lovely card. With all that is on your plate with your dear Mother and tearing down of her apt you have your hands full. I hope you are resting as much as possible and apologize ahead of time for being so slow to respond to all the wonderful folks who have sent cards etc to me.I am healing very slowly and am not out except for doctor visits at this point. Starting today have visiting nurse 3 times a week. Prayers being said for you and all our TP friends who are in need.


And, prayers coming back your way.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Got some graphs that I intend to use on some baby items especially hats and sweaters .decided to see if I could knit them in the round . This is my first attempt at a dinosaur hat . I've definitely knit to tight . Think I have a few more practice hats in my future 😀


Some little boy is going to love that hat; I found keeping the floats really loose very hard to do the first couple of times I did it.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

RookieRetiree said:


> Some little boy is going to love that hat; I found keeping the floats really loose very hard to do the first couple of times I did it.


Thank you it was my own fault because I was deliberately pulling tight so there would not be any holes or ladders . Going to start one with Bears see how that goes 
Sonja


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I agree Margaret . I don't ever want to lose my sight . The school near me takes in children who are partially sighted and I often see Alison ( lady who helps them ) out walking with the children learning them how to get out and about , on buses or through the shopping centre . It breaks my heart to see the struggles these little ones are having
> Sonja


So sad, I think sight would be one of the most terrible things to lose. I'm amazed to hear how many people are being diagnosed with macular degeneration, until recently I had never heard of it , ne f my friends & 3 cousins were diagnosed recently.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Last night I was watching the news & vaccnations came up at the U.S. Debate among the hopefuls to be president. One of them sad he thought there was a link between vaccnations & autism with millions watching. The news had on people from ? Public health & other health consultants saying this had been proved wrong but they are very worried that this may get more people not vaccinating their kids. When polio rears its ugly head again & some of these children die or are crippled, I hope the parents get charged with neglect or whateve, so insane. A,few months ago a woman was on TV when there was a measles outbreak in Toronto & she was just about hysterical as her child has had a heart transplant & she had to take him weekly to the children's hospital for follow up & was afraid he would be exposed just passing through the rooms as it stays in the air for, I think it was, 2 hrs



darowil said:


> I had it when I was very young as well- not yet fully vaccinated.
> I too feel very strongly about vaccination. As does Vicky- she has seen too many kids with complications or seriously ill from preventable diseases- and for some reason like your son it is so often those who for some good reason are not fully vaccinated. Brett has an unvaccinated niece and they are not at all happy about the risk this poses to their baby.
> How scary to have to give CPR to your own child. No wonder you refused to leave without proper treatment.
> The government is talking of only giving benefits to fully immunised children (age apprpriate of course and excluding those few who can't receive them) and many child care centres won't take unimmunised children. School I would think raises issues until immunisation is made compulsory as children have to attend school and so schools I guess can't refuse students.
> ...


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I was going to mention the snow word but I thought after all the snow you had last winter maybe you would prefer a little sunshine . I like the snow and frost makes everywhere feel clean and fresh well till it starts to melt 😀
> I will hope for snow and lovely clear blue skies
> Sonja


OK, I don't want to hear the S word for at least another 6 weeks :shock: 
Already the foothills have had snow & here there is still 1000's of acres of crop to harvest, including all of ours.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Interesting article about sleep. Sleep and stress definitely play a part in our health. My hair started falling out and am really stiff laughed as the worst is my Middle finger. Now this could be a real problem if other fingers
> Close and not that one. If this keeps up I will look like a bald Frankenstein's monster upon standing and finding myself stiffly walking. Hope I don't scare the wee ones. Pretty funny, but I am working on sleeping now and doing pretty good.


One of my uncles broke his middle finger & it was sticking straight out after, he said being a farmer either he had to get it working or have it amputated as it was getting hurt daily while working. He took a piece of cable, wrapped it around his index finger, then over the mid area of the middle finger, then around the other finger, when he closed the rest, that joint had to bend. He put this on & exercised it daily until it finally loosened. I'm sure you could check with at physio & they could recommend something.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> :shock: That must have been so terrifying for you. :-(


Pretty scary, we didn't sleep well for months. That's why I'm so passionate that kids get vaccinated.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Sonja, cute hat. How's your son doing this mining?

Rookie, I was thinking of ordering some of that scrubby yarn, is it quite nasty in the hands?

Julie, sorry you didn't get more information from Bronwen, hopefully you will talk soon.

Sugar, good to hear your mom is doing better.

We are off to Saskatoon to go dishwasher shopping, I asked DH last night if we would do that but was told he was too busy, now this morning it, get ready&#128563;. Do the other husbands do that too?
I did a bunch of phoning about prices yesterday & found a floor model of the brand we wanted for almost 1/2 price so I think that's what we will get.
Im glad I don't have to wait til after harvest as it helps so much to have the canning jars done there & I still have all those tomatoes to do.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> So sad, I think sight would be one of the most terrible things to lose. I'm amazed to hear how many people are being diagnosed with macular degeneration, until recently I had never heard of it , ne f my friends & 3 cousins were diagnosed recently.


My Mom ended up with macular degeneration so I asked my nephew who is an eye doc if it could be hereditary and he says "yes" and to start taking some of the eye health supplements. More pills!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

How To Crochet the Linen Stitch (photo + video tutorial)

http://www.fiberfluxblog.com/


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Last night I was watching the news & vaccnations came up at the U.S. Debate among the hopefuls to be president. One of them sad he thought there was a link between vaccnations & autism with millions watching. The news had on people from ? Public health & other health consultants saying this had been proved wrong but they are very worried that this may get more people not vaccinating their kids. When polio rears its ugly head again & some of these children die or are crippled, I hope the parents get charged with neglect or whateve, so insane. A,few months ago a woman was on TV when there was a measles outbreak in Toronto & she was just about hysterical as her child has had a heart transplant & she had to take him weekly to the children's hospital for follow up & was afraid he would be exposed just passing through the rooms as it stays in the air for, I think it was, 2 hrs


The fact that some of these once-thought eradicated illness are making a come back scares the living hell out of me with our grandkids in so much more contact with other kids at very young ages than ever. I'm hoping that most parents are now getting themselves educated that there's been no proven link. The NHI - National Health is trying to get more information out to the public; but their funding has been cut dramatically. I hope it doesn't take an epidemic for something serious to be done.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Sonja, cute hat. How's your son doing this mining?
> 
> Rookie, I was thinking of ordering some of that scrubby yarn, is it quite nasty in the hands?
> 
> ...


The scrubbie yarn is not really yarn; it's more like frayed torn cotton strips and isn't tough on the hands, but it easily splits and has thicker and thinner sections. I'm going to put the first square to the scrub test on dishes tonight.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Hi Sam, how's your day going?


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Sonja,love the way you jump in, try new ideas,analyze results and improve on them.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> OK, I don't want to hear the S word for at least another 6 weeks :shock:
> Already the foothills have had snow & here there is still 1000's of acres of crop to harvest, including all of ours.


I do hope you and everybody else manages to get there crops in Bonnie 
Do you need weeks of good weather or just days and do you get help to get the crops in 
Sonja


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Pretty scary, we didn't sleep well for months. That's why I'm so passionate that kids get vaccinated.


I feel the same way about children getting vaccinated . A good few year ago when all the parents started refusing them all because of what one silly man said it was the children I felt sorry for as it was them who were going to get the illnesses not the parents 
Last year a little tot near me got measles his mum showed me the rash and I told her I thought it was measles but the doctors had told her no because there was not an epidemic in our area . He ended up getting rushed to hospital because he was so poorly and they still wouldn't say it was measles till they did tests and got it confirmed and then within the following weeks there were more confirmation of children getting measles 
Luckily little Finley got better


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Praying for safe and productive harvest.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Sonja, cute hat. How's your son doing this mining?
> 
> Rookie, I was thinking of ordering some of that scrubby yarn, is it quite nasty in the hands?
> 
> ...


 Thank you Bonnie and son is still having problems but not as bad 
Sonja


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

sassafras123 said:


> Sonja,love the way you jump in, try new ideas,analyze results and improve on them.


Thank you Joy (desert) I like trying new ideas and learning how to improve 
I think intarsia is my favourite type of knitting 
Sonja


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Hi everyone, I have quite caught up yet but I MUST tell you all....
> 
> I took an easy crossword book in to the nursing home this week in the hope that I could do some one on one with mum. AND...... she is doing quite well with easy questions! Very quick with the answers.
> Mum has always been brilliant with crosswords and also cryptic crosswords. I have had to read the questions to her for the last few years due to her sight.
> ...


Wonderful news! :thumbup:


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I feel the same way about children getting vaccinated . A good few year ago when all the parents started refusing them all because of what one silly man said it was the children I felt sorry for as it was them who were going to get the illnesses not the parents
> Last year a little tot near me got measles his mum showed me the rash and I told her I thought it was measles but the doctors had told her no because there was not an epidemic in our area . He ended up getting rushed to hospital because he was so poorly and they still wouldn't say it was measles till they did tests and got it confirmed and then within the following weeks there were more confirmation of children getting measles
> Luckily little Finley got better


And if those parents would stop to think: how many of them are autistic?! Didn't their parents have them vaccinated with good results? Or did they get polio and diptheria and everything else? It seems very foolish NOT to do it. I had a cousin who had polio as a child and saw the results first hand...so scary to think it might ever come back.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i'm early so take your time --- sam

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-361758-1.html#7957544


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

don't try and do it all at once stella - wish a bunch of us were close by so we could help you. don't forget to breathe. sending you tons of warm soothing energy to help you get through the next several weeks. --- sam



StellaK said:


> I have to move. The house I am living in is to be sold in a divorce settlement.(Not mine)
> After five days on the internet, I found one, qualified for it and signed the lease yesterday. The city where I live has practically no vacant properties for rent. I am moving October 1. I have been in my current home for 16 years so there is some down-sizing needed and lots of sorting. I am feeling really traumatized by the whole situation.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

where is the original? and what makes it so special? --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> It is a wonderful piece of work, and Starmore being from the Outer Hebrides herself, will have handled the original.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

tons of healing energy zooming to surround ray with healing goodness - don't over do on the packing - are the children helping with the move? --- sam



Railyn said:


> this morning I was rudely awakened by DH telling me he needed an ambulance as he was having sharp chest pains. I made the call and jumped into some clothes, didn't even brush my teeth. I spent the day at the hospital with Ray. He was admitted with no diagnosis but they are doing tests to check his heart by-pass he hadabout 18months ago. When I left the hospital he was looking and feeling better but very willing to undergo the tests. The kids aresupportative which is a wonderful help.
> A couple of items I want to comment on. Julie,your sweater is wonderful. Hope you hear from Bronwen soon.
> I feelfor those who have moved or are forced to move. We are in a mess and I so understand the truma of moving.
> Gwen, I think of you everytime I see bubblewrap.
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

daralene - remember - you don't have to do it all. it bill with you? --- sam



Cashmeregma said:


> Hi everyone. Wanted to stop by. I am just so tired. Mom didn't want a funeral, so we will do a family only gathering at the cemetRy and have balloons for the grandchildren and great grandchildren, of which there are 51. With 1 brother that's a minister And 2 BIL that are ministers, it should be lovely. We will then go to Canada, where moms brother and nephew are both ministers. This way we can include moms older and younger sister. We will include moms sister who died in Georgia about 6 months ago in the memorial service and hold that at their parents' grave. This way the relatives in Canada won't be left out. They are too elderly for the trip. Took my aunt 2 was to recover her trip down this summer. Lots of work with cleaning out moms apartment and moving furniture out. Thinking of you all and hope you are all well. I will try and read more when I get home.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Marilyn, hope things look brighter today and that DH is feeling better and has a treatment plan in place.
> 
> Julie, sorry that the family are keeping you somewhat in the dark and hope that your trip next year goes smoothly. I hope that DD feels better quickly; did she have some reaction similar to Alastair's?
> 
> ...


I am super excited, not much longer at all. Only about 7 weeks to go, the nerves have set in as well. Lots of firsts especially where the holidays are concerned.

I do hope your eyes clear up and there are not too many fibers you have to give up


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

sending you tons of healing energy pearlone. --- sam



pearlone said:


> Dear Cashmergma,wanted to thank you for your lovely card. With all that is on your plate with your dear Mother and tearing down of her apt you have your hands full. I hope you are resting as much as possible and apologize ahead of time for being so slow to respond to all the wonderful folks who have sent cards etc to me.I am healing very slowly and am not out except for doctor visits at this point. Starting today have visiting nurse 3 times a week. Prayers being said for you and all our TP friends who are in need.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

NanaCaren said:


> I am super excited, not much longer at all. Only about 7 weeks to go, the nerves have set in as well. Lots of firsts especially where the holidays are concerned.
> 
> I do hope your eyes clear up and there are not too many fibers you have to give up


Have you set a date for your wedding Caren


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Hi everyone, I have quite caught up yet but I MUST tell you all....
> 
> I took an easy crossword book in to the nursing home this week in the hope that I could do some one on one with mum. AND...... she is doing quite well with easy questions! Very quick with the answers.
> Mum has always been brilliant with crosswords and also cryptic crosswords. I have had to read the questions to her for the last few years due to her sight.
> ...


Wonderful news!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

You sort of get used to it Rookie, no she didn't but she seemed miffed that she didn't know, but if she won't listen...



RookieRetiree said:


> Marilyn, hope things look brighter today and that DH is feeling better and has a treatment plan in place.
> 
> Julie, sorry that the family are keeping you somewhat in the dark and hope that your trip next year goes smoothly. I hope that DD feels better quickly; did she have some reaction similar to Alastair's?
> 
> ...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie, as I said to Rookie, you get used to being the last to know. Hoping you've got your dishwasher by now. And that the weather holds for the harvest. At least I know she has sick leave.



Bonnie7591 said:


> Sonja, cute hat. How's your son doing this mining?
> 
> Rookie, I was thinking of ordering some of that scrubby yarn, is it quite nasty in the hands?
> 
> ...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> where is the original? and what makes it so special? --- sam


Probably in a museum somewhere, it is special because it is so lovely a design. More complex than any other known Gansey.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Have you set a date for your wedding Caren


Not yet we are waiting until I'm there, lots of talking about it though.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

sugarsugar said:


> Hi everyone, I have quite caught up yet but I MUST tell you all....
> 
> I took an easy crossword book in to the nursing home this week in the hope that I could do some one on one with mum. AND...... she is doing quite well with easy questions! Very quick with the answers.
> Mum has always been brilliant with crosswords and also cryptic crosswords. I have had to read the questions to her for the last few years due to her sight.
> ...


This is wonderful news. I am so glad that mom is responding to her new environment and getting better.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

NanaCaren said:


> I like the snow, it will take adjusting to not having any over the winter. Snow and blue skies that sounds good to me.


After all of the snow you are use to each winter, you will certainly feel like winter has never arrived and James's family will think it is cold when their winter arrives.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Seriously, I would rather not lose my hearing.


If you lost your hearing, you could adjust by reading lips but to lose your sight is so awful. My DH who was a jeweller, an avid reader was devastated to lose his sight. He was solely dependent on me to help. Unfortunately, I wasn't there when he needed me the most.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Gweniepooh said:


> Pacer you stay so busy. I don't know how you do it. In your knitting classes what are you teaching? Are they "beginning to knit" classes?


My classes depends on who signs up and what they want. I tailor the class to the student's abilities and desires. I had several beginners recently and one really experiences knitter. I am teaching some lace skills and lifelines to the experienced knitter. The other students learn to cast on, knit, purl and bind off. My Friday group is diversified. One is working on a prayer shawl and dishcloths, while another lady is working on socks with a cable, and a few others are learning casting on and knitting. Matthew taught Kumihimo to one lady today.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Peter has just texted, they were at the doctor's surgery. And Bronwen is very weak, so I said I would wait for DGD to be home.


I hope that the return to the surgery is only a minor blip and that she'll be okay.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Railyn said:


> this morning I was rudely awakened by DH telling me he needed an ambulance as he was having sharp chest pains. I made the call and jumped into some clothes, didn't even brush my teeth. I spent the day at the hospital with Ray. He was admitted with no diagnosis but they are doing tests to check his heart by-pass he hadabout 18months ago. When I left the hospital he was looking and feeling better but very willing to undergo the tests. The kids aresupportative which is a wonderful help.
> A couple of items I want to comment on. Julie,your sweater is wonderful. Hope you hear from Bronwen soon.
> I feelfor those who have moved or are forced to move. We are in a mess and I so understand the truma of moving.
> Gwen, I think of you everytime I see bubblewrap.
> ...


I hope that all will be well with your DH


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Really cute Sonja.


Swedenme said:


> Got some graphs that I intend to use on some baby items especially hats and sweaters .decided to see if I could knit them in the round . This is my first attempt at a dinosaur hat . I've definitely knit to tight . Think I have a few more practice hats in my future 😀


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Hi everyone. Wanted to stop by. I am just so tired. Mom didn't want a funeral, so we will do a family only gathering at the cemetRy and have balloons for the grandchildren and great grandchildren, of which there are 51. With 1 brother that's a minister And 2 BIL that are ministers, it should be lovely. We will then go to Canada, where moms brother and nephew are both ministers. This way we can include moms older and younger sister. We will include moms sister who died in Georgia about 6 months ago in the memorial service and hold that at their parents' grave. This way the relatives in Canada won't be left out. They are too elderly for the trip. Took my aunt 2 was to recover her trip down this summer. Lots of work with cleaning out moms apartment and moving furniture out. Thinking of you all and hope you are all well. I will try and read more when I get home.


Wonderful arrangement for your mom's funeral and memorial. I'm sure all the family (American and Canadian) will be grateful to be able to participate. Must be so tiring for you. I hope you will be able to get some rest.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

pacer said:


> After all of the snow you are use to each winter, you will certainly feel like winter has never arrived and James's family will think it is cold when their winter arrives.


I will miss the snow, while James will hope for snow. He much prefers the colder weather too. We are hoping to see snow when we are on holiday in Scotland.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Got some graphs that I intend to use on some baby items especially hats and sweaters .decided to see if I could knit them in the round . This is my first attempt at a dinosaur hat . I've definitely knit to tight . Think I have a few more practice hats in my future 😀


Good job for a first time. Better than I could do.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

budasha said:


> If you lost your hearing, you could adjust by reading lips but to lose your sight is so awful. My DH who was a jeweller, an avid reader was devastated to lose his sight. He was solely dependent on me to help. Unfortunately, I wasn't there when he needed me the most.


But I could still listen to music. And if I were blind I could have a seeing eye dog.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

budasha said:


> I hope that the return to the surgery is only a minor blip and that she'll be okay.


No way of knowing for sure.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> But I could still listen to music. And if I were blind I could have a seeing eye dog.


After spending a good deal of time with my daughter and her blind students and at her meetings with the Lighthouse for the blind, I realized that those who are blind miss so many non-verbal social cues while those who are deaf see the visual clues as well as able read lips or sign language. How awful it would be to have lost both senses.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Last night I was watching the news & vaccnations came up at the U.S. Debate among the hopefuls to be president. One of them sad he thought there was a link between vaccnations & autism with millions watching. The news had on people from ? Public health & other health consultants saying this had been proved wrong but they are very worried that this may get more people not vaccinating their kids. When polio rears its ugly head again & some of these children die or are crippled, I hope the parents get charged with neglect or whateve, so insane. A,few months ago a woman was on TV when there was a measles outbreak in Toronto & she was just about hysterical as her child has had a heart transplant & she had to take him weekly to the children's hospital for follow up & was afraid he would be exposed just passing through the rooms as it stays in the air for, I think it was, 2 hrs


That is indeed scary to have someone in a responsible position saying- people so often assume that politicans know what they are talking about. It will set back immunisations as for soem reason those against immunisation only listen to those against it and use anything to support their stance.
No reputable study has linked immunisations and autism. And as you know many huge studies have been done.
It is for kids like the heart transplant boy that immunisations should be compulsory for any kid who does not a medical reason for not being. This little boy will have decreased immunity and at real risk of catching measles should he come in contact with it through no fault of his parents because of other parents refusal to immunise their child.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> After spending a good deal of time with my daughter and her blind students and at her meetings with the Lighthouse for the blind, I realized that those who are blind miss so many non-verbal social cues while those who are deaf see the visual clues as well as able read lips or sign language. How awful it would be to have lost both senses.


Ah well, hopefully it won't happen.


----------



## StellaK (Jan 25, 2012)

darowil said:


> That is indeed scary to have someone in a responsible position saying- people so often assume that politicans know what they are talking about. It will set back immunisations as for soem reason those against immunisation only listen to those against it and use anything to support their stance.
> No reputable study has linked immunisations and autism. And as you know many huge studies have been done.
> What makes me angry is that the people who don't immunize feel that their children are safe because the majority of parents do immunize their children. So they are still relying on immunizations; but are not stepping up to do their part. We had measles last spring in Idaho and also in California. When those parents were told if there was an outbreak, their children would be kept out of school at least for three weeks; they were highly indignant.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

StellaK said:


> darowil said:
> 
> 
> > That is indeed scary to have someone in a responsible position saying- people so often assume that politicans know what they are talking about. It will set back immunisations as for soem reason those against immunisation only listen to those against it and use anything to support their stance.
> ...


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> Cathy have you heard how the friend of DD is going with his heart?


I dont think there is any change as yet. He is still hanging in there though.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> That is awesome news. This nursing home seems to be quite good for your mom. Does she socialize much yet with the other residents?My mom became quite close to others when she was in the facility.


She is in the activity with others for a big part of the day. She struggles badly with hearing and vision though which makes it hard.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> So sad, I think sight would be one of the most terrible things to lose. I'm amazed to hear how many people are being diagnosed with macular degeneration, until recently I had never heard of it , ne f my friends & 3 cousins were diagnosed recently.


That is what is wrong with my mums sight also.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Thank you it was my own fault because I was deliberately pulling tight so there would not be any holes or ladders . Going to start one with Bears see how that goes
> Sonja


You are our next knitting ninja!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Pretty scary, we didn't sleep well for months. That's why I'm so passionate that kids get vaccinated.


I can understand that for sure! And I fully agree. They are getting tougher with the law here now. It will be devastating if those diseases come back .
I read somewhere lately how many thousands of children under five in this country arent vaccinated. Shameful.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> But I could still listen to music. And if I were blind I could have a seeing eye dog.


Mmm true but knitting, sewing, cooking and so many other things would be affected badly.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Mmm true but knitting, sewing, cooking and so many other things would be affected badly.


Hopefully it won't happen.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I do hope you and everybody else manages to get there crops in Bonnie
> Do you need weeks of good weather or just days and do you get help to get the crops in
> Sonja


We probably need a couple of weeks nice weather for the crops to "cure" & dry enough to combine. Some of the neighbors farm 1000's of acres & need more than that.


----------



## StellaK (Jan 25, 2012)

My son came down with measles when he was 15 months old. This was just before the measles vaccine was approved. He was exposed at our pediatrician's office. He was a new patient so they did not think to call us and give him a gamma globulin shot which was the only remedy in those days. He had a temperature of 105, ear infections and pneumonia from the measles. We came very close to losing him. Why anyone would want to risk getting this or give it to another is completely beyond me. It is the height of irresponsibility.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bubba Love said:


> I seen the surgeon Monday to hear my next steps only to be told to come back next Monday 😳 . So I am still in limbo of what's to happen.
> In the mean time next project finished is a basket


I hope that everything goes well and easily. 
That is lovely.


----------



## StellaK (Jan 25, 2012)

Bubbalove, I hope the surgeon has a good plan for your care. My prayers are with you.


----------



## nittergma (Jan 27, 2011)

Sorry I haven't been on in a while. We just had part of our roof replaced and we will be getting firewood in soon. It's really feeling like Fall here but beautiful weather! 
I've been playing with my hand spindle a bit but haven't gotten too far yet.
Caren sounds like you're getting excited about your move i don't blame you!
Raylynn I hope your DH is feeling better that wqould scare me for sure!. I know there are others so I'll read on for a while.
Stella I'm sorry for your sudden move I hope you get some help I wish we were near by and could help!


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

pacer said:


> My classes depends on who signs up and what they want. I tailor the class to the student's abilities and desires. I had several beginners recently and one really experiences knitter. I am teaching some lace skills and lifelines to the experienced knitter. The other students learn to cast on, knit, purl and bind off. My Friday group is diversified. One is working on a prayer shawl and dishcloths, while another lady is working on socks with a cable, and a few others are learning casting on and knitting. Matthew taught Kumihimo to one lady today.


~~~Kudos to Matthew! Great progress!


----------

